# I Like...



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Just state something/someone that you like. Simple enough, right?


Tostitos with the cheese dip. :yum:


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Double Decker chocolate bars...corrrr


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Tim Burton's work


----------



## Jax (Jun 24, 2006)

_Pussy Cats_


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Oatcakes


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Rice pudding


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Cadbury Mini Eggs


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Katy Perry's rack.


----------



## Jax (Jun 24, 2006)

_Chocolate Pudding (mmm mm)_


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Werther's Original


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

The fact that my girlfriend is white but has a Spanish ass.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Mickie James' ass :yum:

I'm sure a lot of people will second this!


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

TKO™ said:


> Mickie James' ass :yum:
> 
> I'm sure a lot of people will second this!


I'll second that. 

Demetri Martin's new show. Hilarious stuff.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Candice Michelle.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cheryl Cole


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

My Wife Mickie James, she's mine mine mine mine


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Queen


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Edger Stiles.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Adriana Lima


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Dunkin' Donuts coffee :yum:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Tea


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Fanta Fruit Twist


----------



## Jax (Jun 24, 2006)

BreakTheWalls said:


> Dunkin' Donuts coffee :yum:


_You obsessive with that.. 

Buffalo Wild Wings_


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Foot Ball


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The Movie Sex Drive


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Shawn Michaels


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

Boston Creme donuts.

Hell yes.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

The Carolina Panthers.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

3 Amigos


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Boston Celtics


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Johnny Depp in a Captain Jack Sparrow Costume.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Steven Gerrard


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

The Nightmare Before Christmas.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Watching the RKO...


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

I also like the guy in my sig


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Mickie ':yum:' James

Medo will have to share her.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

^ Don't 

Rain


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Photoshop. :/


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Comedy films


----------



## KidRed (Jan 10, 2009)

Pizza Hut


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

The Premiership


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

The Killers


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Brandon Flowers..because he's hot tbh.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

^Knew that was coming 

Orton's Punt (especially the Vince one)


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

I preffered the Batista Punt tbh 

I also like Dodgeball, epic film.


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

Cinnamon Hearts


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Maryse.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Candice Michelle 

Don't know if anyone knew that or not


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Kanye West. (No ****)


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

Georges St. Pierre (maybe little **** :$)


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Jim Carrey


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Paramore


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Friends


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

Rise Against


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Team America


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Layla


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Evanescence


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Medo said:


> Layla


Gonna share her aswell? 

Vida Guerra


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hockey - The Greatest Sport in the World


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Vickie Guerrero - she's awesome don't deny it.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashley Massaro tbh


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Chris Hero


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Al Pacino


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

This forum.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Girls That Like Girls


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Pyramids


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Fabolous said:


> Girls That Like Girls


Totally


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

Buttsex.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The God of War series.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Lesbians


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Taylor Swift


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

Metallica, Fall Out Boy, and all other heavy metal/emo music.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The Rated R Superstar


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

The Killers!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Alexis Texas


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Leverage


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Ryan Gigs


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The Movie Transformers


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Me, Myself & Irene


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kendall Brooks


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Family Guy


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Chappelle's Show


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Wrestling.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Ronaldo


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Messi


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

Weed.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Errrr Jeff Hardy.


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

Jeff Hardy haters!


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Katie Lea


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

When movie theater cashier questions my age and wants to see ID to get into the R movie. They do it to feel better about themselves by declining minors into movies, like they are superior.

Then I shove my id in their face and yell WRONGGGGGG!!!


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Jeff Hardy fans


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Boris Johnson.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Ben and Jerrys ice cream.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

When Koscheck *DOESN'T* get knocked out.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Maria :side:


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Joey from Friends.


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

Kramer from Seinfeld.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Sheldon from Big Bang Theory.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

The janitor


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Just about any song from Stephen Lynch or John Valby. 

Both of them are absolute gold, I had heard some musical comedy but never got into it until I heard their stuff. In Lynch's case it was earlier this decade, whereas I've only heard Valby's stuff recently. Course they still do have the occasional bomb, but you weed those out.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Football


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Every Paramore Song ever made.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Scrubs


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Man Show before Kimmel and Carolla left the show and it quickly lost all it's previous popularity.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Chris Sabin...because hes hot.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

House tbh.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

LOST


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

Someone beat me to the 'pussy' :side:


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Heroes.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

MK vs DC Online


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Taker having probably the greatest triple WM stretch of all time, 2 times walking out with the belt and the other stealing the show with Michaels.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Actually would be 3 Times. He beat Sid, Batista and Edge for the title during his streak 

All of Evanescence's cds


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I meant in a row.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Malcolm in the Middle.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Watchmen having a midnight release.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

PANCAKES~!


----------



## DTJ (Jul 24, 2006)

Slipknot.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Beautiful People


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

UFC 95 tonight


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

The film Con Air


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

YouTube


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

Nachos.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

You..


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The guy above me.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Porn.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Kim Kardashian


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Austin finally being inducted into the Hall of Fame.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Christy Hemme's Band "Hemme"


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Street Fighter IV's graphics.

Looks very unique and colourful.


----------



## BretJustice (Feb 21, 2009)

I like big butts and I can not lie


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Push Up Bras.

Yep, always been a mark for that


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

PS3..


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

boobs and ass


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

When we touch.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Pizza!


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

The Killers!!!!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

THe KILLERS and boys like girls


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Your body.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Toast!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Beyonce


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

I liked Chris Sabin on TNA when he said 'Canada...Yay'. Hes so hot


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Beyonce (Even more than Scamp Does) :side:


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Blue Cheese


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Christian Bale (in a none gay way)


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

My swagger.


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

WrestlingForum.com


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The greatest character ever created, The Joker finally being able to add an Oscar to his already incredibly iconic history.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* Jessica Alba. She > everyone else.  *


----------



## BretJustice (Feb 21, 2009)

Pizza from the legendary pizza stop


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Mickey Rourke > Sean Penn.. 

Rourke Rocks!!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Mickie Laree james


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Vida Guerra


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Sophia Bush


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Homer Simpson


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Meagan Good


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

This


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

I like....Shawn Michaels in his ring attire, he's pretty hot


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Mickie James


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Hannah Hardy said:


> I like....Shawn Michaels in his ring attire, he's pretty hot


I second that 


No **** :side:


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Medo said:


> I second that
> 
> 
> No **** :side:


I really cant blame you, in person.....he is omgz 

I like.....GTA 4.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Edge


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Mr.Kennedy


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Gail Kim


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

The Legend Killer


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Michelle McCool.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Layla


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Katie Lea


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

MNHWC(Lacey & Rain)


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Lacey von Erich


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Money


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Beer..


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

Jack Fuckin Bauer


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Britney Spears


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

PS3..


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Abo Treka


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

High Definition.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Women


----------



## ThunderAngel (Aug 6, 2006)

Miley Cyrus


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Manchester United


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

A&W Root Beer


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Pringles


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Sylar.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Taking Showers


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

My New Car


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Boneless Buffalo Wings and Blu Cheese.


----------



## BretJustice (Feb 21, 2009)

Metallica


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Xbox 360


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Dance Music


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

PS3 :side:


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Two-Face


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

boobs


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

John Locke.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Mickie's fine Ass


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Daniel Faraday.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Melina


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Medo said:


> Mickie's fine Ass


Candice's even finer ass


----------



## Jax (Jun 24, 2006)

_The Movie TAKEN!

OH MAN BEST FUCKING MOVIE I HAVE SEEN THIS YEAR!_


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Andrei Chikathilo


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Gears Of War 2


----------



## NB Cone Stold (Sep 22, 2005)

Big Butts and I Cannot Lie...


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

My wife Mickie James


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Medo's wife.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

You Bastard :cuss:



Scamp's wife, she looks so Great in that new shot


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Street Fighter IV


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Every thing about Scarlett Johansson, totally in luv


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Scarecrow


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Medo said:


> Every thing about Scarlett Johansson, totally in luv


If you want Scarlett, can I take your wife off your hands 

I like sleep tbh.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

The two hot guys in my sig; Alex Shelley and Chris Sabin


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

All the Street Fighter Banners booned made


----------



## genghiskhan (Jul 1, 2007)

Smoked ham sandwhichs


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Whenever Orton, Batista or Punk loses a match.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Gatorade


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

When Ashley and Candice owned Melina on many occasions :side:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

When Candice and Ashley is not on TV.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Scamp Swagg said:


> When Candice and Ashley is not on TV.


:no:

I like my Cable & Internet that i got today. I wished i had switched over sooner :$


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Stratusfied said:


> :no:
> 
> I like my Cable & Internet that i got today. I wished i had switched over sooner :$


You know I had to get you back.

Heroes


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Scamp Swagg said:


> You know I had to get you back.
> 
> Heroes


Get me back? I was just making a truthful statement about how they Owned Melina time and time again 


The Fuse Channel :$


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Nolo King likes to get rid of excrement!

It feels good coming out!

High fiber diets are a plus, lawls!


----------



## Jax (Jun 24, 2006)

_Eminem :side: Chin Chady Slim Shady Bitch! lol_


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Owning people on PS3 Online Games.
(Scamp will soon get to experience being owned) :side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Homer Simpson


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Fabolous avy.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Scamps sig


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Steven Gerrard


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Apple Pie


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Red color


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Velvet Sky's ass


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Everything about Vida


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Medo said:


> Everything about Candice


I totally agree


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

^ Hilarious :lmao

I luv real girls like Vida and Kim Kardashian not that plastic Candice


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Mickie James


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Melina :side:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Mickie & Melina


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Stephanie McMahon and Lita.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Yo Chris Stay away form my wife :cuss:


Kim Kardashian :agree:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Medo said:


> Yo Chris Stay away form my wife :cuss:
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian :agree:



I can't help it man. Mickie just too hot.

Meagan Good.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Megan Fox


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

well that's too bad cus She's mine, me only 

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Braveheart


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Finlay


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

Kittens


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Pokemon One day i will catch them all.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Mickie


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

small victories


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Sleep which is why I'm off to bed so night.


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

A man with a sizable quiff (i said quiff :side


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Cheerleader Melissa


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Melina :side:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Not Candice.:side:


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Roxxi


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Rain


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Cheerleader Melissa


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Brooke Adams


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Johnny Depp.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hannah's awesome Banners


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Stratusfied's mouth watering gifs.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Nolo King likes to kiss the girlfriend!

The girlfriend has become very efficient in the art of kisses!

Most posters on this forum must be envious upon reading this post, lawls!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Coffee


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Beyonce


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Hayden Panetierre


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

FIFA09


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Fanta


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

I like my new avatar tbh.

I know Hannah will agree


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

I like Benjos new avatar 

Sabin and Shelley, they are amazing tbh


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Roderick Strong


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Alexis Laree


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

The Icon in my sig/avy


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Candice's Induction into the HOF.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Stratusfied said:


> Candice's Induction into the HOF.


:lmao


My mom's cooking.:yum:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Sweet & Sour Chicken with Egg fried Rice


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

People with a open mind, rather than a open mouth.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Subway, can live on that stuff.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Barq's Root Beer. I could go through a case of that in 1 Day...Good Stuff


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Coffee from Tim Hortons, or just plain Instant coffee from Nescafe.

Loveeee my coffee.


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

When you wake up on a Saturday, realise that it is in fact Saturday and go back to sleep.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Vodka.


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

Obscure pop culture referances that no one else gets.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Scrubs, amazing TV show.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Girl on Girl porn.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

That Young Knockout Kid


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Cake.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

marijuana


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Baseball


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Aston Villa


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

My IPod


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Candice's amazing Title reign in 2007


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

I like how amazing Jeff Hardy is


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

I like that little thing Hannah does with her tong...owait :side:

I like listening to mashups.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Hayden "The Great" Panettiere


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Friends.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Taylor Swift


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Ring of Honor


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

I also like Ring of Honor, especially Tyler Black


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Lazy days.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

The fact that Man United won today. 2 down...3 to go.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Having Sundays off.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Shimmer


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Royal Rumbles.


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

That painting of the Dogs playing poker.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Nike's.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Houston Rockets


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

PS3..


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Women who can wrestle.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Nolo King likes to try new things!

Great way to live life!

In some cases it hurts at first, but it gets better once the pain becomes a second thought, lawls!


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Tattoos


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

Danielle Lloyd


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Minnesota Home Wrecking Crew


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Rorschach


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

My PS3 atm. While my Xbox 360 is getting fixed.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Mock the Week.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Sarah Stock


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Buffy the Vampire Slayer.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

My new cross chain.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

My 51 inch HDTV.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Important Things with Demetri Martin

New sketch comedy show on Comedy Central. :agree:


----------



## DacxcWholeF'NShow (Jan 9, 2006)

Illmatic.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

BreakTheWalls said:


> Important Things with Demetri Martin
> 
> New sketch comedy show on Comedy Central. :agree:


Any comedy *not* involving Demetri Martin.

I'm not intending that as a shot at you or anything, but I've never heard a more unfunny comedian in my entire life. I couldn't be more bored with his jokes (or delivery) if I just stared aimlessly at the wall for hours on end while listening.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Killer Instinct for SNES.

Classic IMO.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

My black 07 Dodge Charger LE.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

GTA IV


----------



## BretJustice (Feb 21, 2009)

I like listening to thunder storms in bed


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Boats & Ho's


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

William Grey, President of The Lost MC. 










GET MY BIKE!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Coke a cola.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Metallica.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Old game systems like sega and Nintendo.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Thunderman's Sim League


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Nolo King likes to have mature debates!

Immature ones go nowhere!

Debate, but in a mature manner, lawls!


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Croissants.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Steak.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Barbecue sauce


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Barbecue ribs


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Seeing a diva match on ECW.


----------



## piri (Nov 25, 2007)

Michelle Mccool:yum:


----------



## TNAfan123 (Nov 29, 2008)

Blink 182.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

The WWE 24/7 channel.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Bay Area rap.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Monday Night Raw


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

...taking the clear plastic vegetable compartment out of the bottom of the fridge, sticking it in the sink with the washing up and looking at all the 'stuff' floating around..


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Katy Perry :$


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Jennifer Garner


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Beyonce


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Candice's Undefeated Record against Melina :side:


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Kelly Kelly :yum:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

BTW EPISODE 3


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Weird AL Yankovic.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Lita.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Trish


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

My wife Mickie James


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

Medo's creative imagination.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

She's my wife i am not lying 


Man Utd


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Cheesey Chips/fries, .


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

The Fray.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Medo said:


> My wife Mickie James


And you call me Delusional 


Brooke Hogan :yum:


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Cheese Steaks.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Porn.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Boogeyman getting released :lmao


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Stratusfied said:


> Boogeyman getting released :lmao


About damn time.

Cheerleader Melissa


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

NFL Network.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stratusfied said:


> Boogeyman getting released :lmao


Same, but he's been released and then re-hired before so I'm not geting my hopes up just yet.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Michelle McCool and The Girl i work with that looks like her 



> Same, but he's been released and then re-hired before so I'm not geting my hopes up just yet.


He only got rehired because of Booker T Pushing for him to get rehired. And Booker is gone now so i dont think he'll get rehired, Though he could show up in TNA since thats where Booker is now


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

Pyro's idea of Hardy/Hardy in a 'Loser leaves to TNA' match with Jeff losing.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

That hbk will be facing the undertaker at wrestlemania 25.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Melyssa Ford


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Paramore


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

CM Punk in Mitb (not that his fan or something, but he's not going to win it again)


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Punk not winning MITB...Hopefully :side:


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

The Beautiful People :agree:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

BTW's Youtube Show


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

When Mike doesn't have Candice in his avy or sig.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

When BTW Doesnt Talk about Punk in his Show


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Getting trophy's for the ps3.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

NaS's album Illmatic. My tattoo artist just put me onto it recently.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Badass Heel Don West


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Rain/Payton Banks


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Lacey von Erich

^ Damn..beat me to it.. lol


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Velvet sky's sweet ass.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Emperor_NaS said:


> Velvet sky's sweet ass.


:agree:


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

The Legend Abuser Chris Jericho


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

The fact that I don't have work today.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

My sig.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Lacey's legs :yum: They look extra awesome when she's a valet and she has a mini skirt on.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

The Icon


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

The Undertaker.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Emperor_NaS said:


> Velvet sky's sweet ass.


Totally


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Dunkin' Donuts coffee


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Tyson Kidd


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Natalya


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Beyonce


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Medo said:


> Beyonce


Back off.

Mickie:side:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Scamp Swagg said:


> Mickie:side:


:cuss::gun:


Melina


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Melina, Beyonce and Mickie


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Not Candice


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Vida :side:


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Vladimir Kozlov.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Flanny said:


> Vladimir Kozlov.


I like Double Double E :side:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_Tw5l1SBzc


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Lacey


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Melina


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Rain.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Nolo King likes to rub wood!

Has a rather adhesive texture!

Watch out for splinters though, lawls!


----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)

Devinn Lane


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Layla


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Rock, Paper, Scissors.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Reading


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Dallas Cowboys


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Breaking the rules and browsing the web while I'm on the clock.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Lee Evans


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Melina Perez


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Melina Perez (Even more than Scamp does)

:side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Silvia Saint


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Jenna Morasca


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Having Nolo King on my ignore list.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Undertaker's promo on Michaels


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

People who like me.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Emperor Nas


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Ken Anderson


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Lol.. 

Nigel McGuinness' 1year++ reign (adds lot of legitimacy)


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Razor Ramon


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ken Anderson said:


> Lol..
> 
> Nigel McGuinness' 1year++ reign *(adds lot of legitimacy)*


It's still not a major title though. 

Steak


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> It's still not a major title though.
> 
> Steak


Ya, but ROH is #3 in US.

Harvest Restaurant, Madison


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Only #1 matters. 

The World Heavyweight Championship design.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

^ opinion differs, i still kinda like ROH

Money in the Bank concept


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Like aside, ROH is a grain of sand in the ocean of wrestling history.

MITB, although this years is meaningless.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

^ Hmmm Ok

Mr.Money in the Bank...Bank gimmick of Mr.Kennedy in 2007


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

MVP winning MITB this year.:side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JBL holding the WWE title for 10 months in 2004.

The last good title reign up to present day as well. There may never be a good one again, as the product currently stands.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

getting every trophy for sonics ultimate genesis collection.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Saliva(the band)


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Gatorade


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

That Young Knockout Kid!


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Chinese Food.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Michelle McCool :yum:


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Facebook.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

MySpace


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

My Xbox 360 getting fixed.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Scamp inevitably getting owned on SVR09 when i get my PS3 online Working


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Stratus having no chance of beating me.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Scamps Hillarious Sense of Humor


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Chocolate Rain!


----------



## The_Great_One_316 (Jan 21, 2007)

Rock Band 2 DLC


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Models


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

BOOBIES!!!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Steak


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Budweiser.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

grizzly chewing tobacco


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Bushwhacker Luke.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Whatever i wanna like..GOSH!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

If Molly appeared at Wrestlemania 25.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

If Ashley returned at WM25 and owned 24 other Divas in that Rumored Battle Royal :$


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stratusfied said:


> If Ashley returned at WM25 and owned 24 other Divas in that Rumored Battle Royal :$


Even if plastic woman (Candice ~__~) was involved?

John Valby. Funny ass filthy musical comedian, if you don't know by now. Just keeps getting more and more epic the more albums of his I get.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Even if plastic woman (Candice ~__~) was involved?
> 
> John Valby. Funny ass filthy musical comedian, if you don't know by now. Just keeps getting more and more epic the more albums of his I get.


Believe it or not, I actually like Ashley more than Candice.

Beavis and Butthead. I wished atleast 1 new episode would air sometime.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I was not aware, especially after your "Candice = greatest diva ever" sig. Sounds like a contradiction imo. 

Tom Anderson


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Avril Lavigne


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Undertaker


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Pirate Cats.



Yarrrr


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Street Hockey.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Ann Angel.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Cucumber.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Dr. Pepper


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Hacksaw Jim Duggan.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

The Saw films.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Tits & Ass.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Family Guy


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Sandwiches.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Street Fighter IV


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Mike Adamle


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Dollhouse(TV series)


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Toast!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Heavy Metal. The good kind, the one that actually takes vocal talent. Not the screaming kind.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Red Bull Cola.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Red Bull makes cola now? :|

Gears of War


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The movie JUICE.

2pac was great in that movie.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Heroes.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Take That.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Evanescence


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

-PHANTASY-'s sim leagues..


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Unreal Tournament


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Scarlett Johannson


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Doctor Who


----------



## BretJustice (Feb 21, 2009)

Pizza


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Melina


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Smilies :agree:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

WWE 24/7

I forgot how great Raw was back in 97 :$


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

WCW Nitro


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Heel Lita's Outfits :yum:


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Christine Mendoza's webcam series


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashley Massaro.

One of the Best Divas to never win the Title


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Christina Milian


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Layla El (Can't believe she's 30 already, she looks very young)


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Big butts and I cannot lie...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Burnout Revenge


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Boobs


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Donuts.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Comedy films


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Will Farrell.


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

Punk rock


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Superbad


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Applebees


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Lady Gaga


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Angry Video Game Nerd


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

cigarettes.


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Roses


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Mickie James


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JBL just becoming a Grand Slam champion. :hb :hb :hb


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Punk losing the Title to JBL :hb


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Undertaker/Michaels build-up


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

my cute cat.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Gears Of War 2


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

ESPN Classics


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Randy Orton


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Colons.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Prison Break.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Melina & KENTA


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

The Icon


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Nike Air Max 90's


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Japanese beer.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Soda.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Tajiri.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Hip Hop


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Beautiful Women.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

the double double E


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Stratusfied said:


> Ashlee Simpson


 somebody likes her.




NaS


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Stratusfied said:


> Ashlee Simpson


Jessica Simpson


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Scamp Swagg said:


> Jessica Simpson


Bart simpson


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Homer Simpson


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Maggie simpson



only baby I know that's over 20.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Beyonce


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

women with nice tight asses.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Maria's Playboy Shoot :yum:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Keyshia Cole


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Paramore...preferably, The Lead Singer


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

red heads.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Nolo King likes comfort!

Nothing more comfortable than being comfortable!

A table made entirely, of comfort, lawls!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Emperor_NaS said:


> Maggie simpson
> 
> 
> 
> only baby I know that's over 20.


I'm hoping Stewie can break that record. 

Coffee.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Andre Nickatina


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Olivia Munn


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Donna Feldman


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Joshua Radin


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Ronaldo


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Tuna.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Nolo King likes evil!

Without it, there would be no good!

Look at the post count, so many sixes, lawls!


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Freddy Krueger


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Madison Rayne


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

One of my favorite new female wrestlers Arisa Nakajima.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Street Fighter 4


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

When I'm gonna own Stratus in Street Fighter IV.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Scamps funny jokes.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Canadian Destroyer


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Resident evil 5


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Gears Of War 2


----------



## KidRed (Jan 10, 2009)

Grapes


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Blu Ray


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

cute cats


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Lupe Fiasco


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Fergie


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Carlito & Primo.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doritos


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Hot wings


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hot wing chips


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Spaghetti


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Carbonara


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Lemon Pepsi


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Kelly Kelly (Yumm)


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Layla


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Bullet for my Valentine


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Arisa Nakajima


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Beyonce


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Nolo King likes to edit videos!

Despite what the critics may say!

Editing videos is a great way to expel any excess creativity, seriously folks, lawls!


----------



## NB Cone Stold (Sep 22, 2005)

...to roll my eyes every time I read a Nolo King post, lawls...


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Friends.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Shimmer


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Taylor Wilde


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

MsChif


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

My current banner, thanks Ramon


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Candice becoming Miss Wrestlemania in 20 Days.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Stratusfied said:


> Candice becoming Miss Wrestlemania in 20 Days.


sure. 



mickie james being on raw.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Gail Kim being at Mania.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

FIFA09


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Christina Aguilera


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Andrea Dossena.. Rafa just needs to bring him for last 20 minutes on every matches. He will pip Anelka for Golden boot


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Crank


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

Cool shoes


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

My new banner


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

That natural high you get after youve just got laid.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Stride Gum.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Brooke Adams


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Bread


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Scampi


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Pringles


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Transporter 3


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

when people attempt my banner requests.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Chocolate chip cookies from the grocery store bakery.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Beer.

In fact, I'm going to pop one open right now.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Gatorade


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Java Monster


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

ADR's gif


----------



## NB Cone Stold (Sep 22, 2005)

Stratusfied said:


> ADR's gif


So do I :happy:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Eddie Guerrero


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Gail Kim, tbh.


----------



## miked860 (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Maria


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

PlayStation3


----------



## J² (Mar 31, 2005)

Cinnamon Cherry Top Donuts


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

The Bella Twins.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Candice

Not sure if anyone knew that or not :side:


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Katie Lea


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Stratusfied said:


> Candice
> 
> Not sure if anyone knew that or not :side:


I had absolutely no idea.

Arizona Fruit Punch


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Angelina Love


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

UEFA Champions league draw


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Mr.Kennedy on the sky sports news. Damn he's so fair.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Metallica - Some Kind of Monster


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Crunchy Nuts Cereal


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

MVP MVP


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Mickie :side:


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Dollhouse (TV Series).


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Ice-cream


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Michelle McCool lookalike that i work with


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The next divas champ GAIL KIM.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Scamp Swagg said:


> The next divas champ GAIL KIM Maria.


:side:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Beyonce


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Money.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Candice's Theme Song :$


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

the female humans' anatomy.


----------



## KidRed (Jan 10, 2009)

Milkshake


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Money


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Sea foods


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Beer.....

Money.....

:happy:


----------



## Titania (Jan 1, 2007)

Animals.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

WrestlingForum, yeah im sad.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Anime


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Chicken McNuggets :yum:


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Vida Guerra's ass


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

The much improved wwe atm.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

South Park


----------



## Kibondo (Mar 16, 2007)

Music.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

^I'll Agree with that, South Park


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kib's Banners :$


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Heroes.


----------



## Titania (Jan 1, 2007)

People.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Trish Stratus


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Most if not all Denzel Washington films


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

All of Scarlett Johannson's Movies

I actually own all but 2 of her movies at the moment


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Lita.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Evanescence


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Blind Guardian


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

King Arthur's Supreme from Round Table Pizza.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Doctor Who


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKeoyL9Vccc

By far the Greatest Moment of 2007.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Shawn Michaels


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Only fools and Horses


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Milk white Chocolate.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

That I'm going to go see Metallica live in December.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Guitar Hero : Metallica


----------



## VaderFat™ (Nov 9, 2003)

My fucking hair. Oh baby.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

My cat - Whiskey, .


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

people who like Mr.Kennedy..


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Pizza


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Family guy


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Playstation 3


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Gail Kim and Melina


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Beyonce


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Ali Larter


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Legends of Wrestlemania


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashley Massaro returning soon to save the Womens Division.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:lmao

Stratus jokes.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Candice being shown during the HOF Ceremony :agree:. Soon she'll get to be on Stage getting inducted


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:lmao

Again Stratus jokes.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I like to get what ever Stratus™ is smoking.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

The Kingdom, great movie.


----------



## Altogi (Apr 4, 2009)

Jade Goody Jokes lolzer


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Doritoes salsa.


----------



## PezzieCoyote (Jun 7, 2005)

watching TV. Just got cable hooked up!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

The Godfather II the game.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Jadakiss new album.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Taylor Swift


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Nolo King likes to be scratched!

In some spots more than others!

Sensitive areas are always best, lawls!


----------



## Revenge24 (Mar 12, 2009)

Music.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

James Bond - Casino Royale


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

North Carolina winning the National Title.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Candice's new shoot :agree:


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*The Mets*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Yankees.


----------



## Abyss (Aug 23, 2006)

Life.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Atlanta Braves


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The next World Series Champs, New York Yankees


----------



## nebnos (Apr 9, 2009)

The MN Twins


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

JBL leaving the wwe.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Cheesey Chips.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Coca Cola


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Gatorade


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

The Godfather video game series.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashley Tisdale.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Mickie James sweet ass.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

I really like that guys Jeff Hardy picture ^


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

The Beautiful People.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Hell's Kitchen


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

The Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels - Wrestlemania 25.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Austin/Hart WM 13.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Eminem's new video.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Same.


----------



## KidRed (Jan 10, 2009)

Chelsea FC 4-3 Bolton Wanderers FC


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Xbox 360


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Nintendo DS


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Shimmer


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Larry the Cable Guy's Roast :lmao


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Cheerleader Melissa


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Candice "The Great" Michelle


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I like the I like thread.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Kelly "the great" Kelly.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Beyonce


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Mickie James


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

I like it when you put on a pair of Jeans and you found money in the pocket. 

I totally just found £5.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hannah Laree said:


> I like it when you put on a pair of Jeans and you found money in the pocket.
> 
> I totally just found £5.


Cool even tought I have no idea what a £ is. When I do that all I find is lint. :sad:




I like stuff. :agree:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

The Icon


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Santina Marella


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

^ Yea she's hot 


MVP


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

10/10..nice banner


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

^ <33 

My wife Mickie James


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Medo's wife.

J/K

Melina


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Swagg's wife


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Katie Lea...


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Katie Lea


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Layla :yum:


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Desperate House Wives..awesome show


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Melina :side:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Candice:side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Beyonce


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

What he said.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

NBA Jam TE


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Marijuana


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Parties.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

24...


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

The Unreal Tournament Titan Pack patch


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Miss Kelly Kelly


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashley Massaro :happy:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Melina


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Mickie


----------



## Jeritron 5000. (Mar 3, 2008)

Jack f'n Bauer.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Lita.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Cherry Dr Pepper


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Vitamin Water


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

MVP going to raw.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Java Monster


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Boobs.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

My 80GB IPOD Classic


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Evan Bourne


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

Chinese food


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Tattoos*


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Edge...


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Kofi Kingston


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Candice's Inevitable Womens Title Victory over Melina.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Having another week off from College


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Hot drink


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Stratus™;7135679 said:


> Candice's Inevitable Womens Title Victory over Melina.


:gun: Candice

Michelle McCool


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Maryse


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Mickie James


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hot chocolate.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Medo's sig :yum:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Melina


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Having 2 weeks off from college,


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Relaxing on my bed after long day of work


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

Swiss Chocolate


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

grizzly chewing tobacco


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

laying down after a hard day.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Laying down next to Mickie James after a long day.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Summer time


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*The Greatest Stars of the 90's DVD. My girlfriend just got it for me yesterday for no apparent reason, and I didn't even ask for it.  When the commercial for it came on during RAW, she saw my reaction and went out and bought it the next day.*


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Emperor_NaS said:


> Laying down next to Mickie James after a long day.


:gun::gun::gun:



My wife Mickie James


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

BreakTheWalls said:


> *The Greatest Stars of the 90's DVD. My girlfriend just got it for me yesterday for no apparent reason, and I didn't even ask for it.  When the commercial for it came on during RAW, she saw my reaction and went out and bought it the next day.*


:shocked: Lucky...Don't EVER lose her man, .

WWE's 3-disc Edge DVD, Decade of Decadence.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Smackdown getting the better deal of the Draft.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

BreakTheWalls said:


> *The Greatest Stars of the 90's DVD. My girlfriend just got it for me yesterday for no apparent reason, and I didn't even ask for it.  When the commercial for it came on during RAW, she saw my reaction and went out and bought it the next day.*


Great girl homie.

Melina


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

My Wifey Beyonce.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Scene It: The Movie Edition, just brought it, awesome game.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Melina


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Candice


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

My Second wife Layla


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Melina


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Melina(more than Swagg does)

:side:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Stratus™ said:


> Melina(more than Swagg does)
> 
> :side:


It's not even possible homie.

Melissa


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Melina


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Velvet Sky


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Melina


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Women Wrestlers with Talent.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Mickie James because she's awesome.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Melina


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Angelina Love


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Daffney


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashley "The Great" Massaro :happy:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:lmao

Melina


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Like when your walking and you come across a homeless guy and he asks for change and you're like well I'd give you some but I don't have any atm. But the truth is that you do and you walk away pretending to care when you really don't.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stone Cold Steve Austin

Because he's unbelievably awesome and he's not a diva.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Melina


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

When you're buying something from the vending machine and two things come out instead of one. You feel like your are the king of the world. And god dammit for those few seconds you were.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Pretty much the most awesome villian ever.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

MVP...


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kennedy


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Generic and repetitive threads.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Not having to hear Cole talk with Mysterio's jizz in his mouth for at least the next year.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The quote in Pyro's sig.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Came up with all of it myself. 

Edguy (a Power Metal band)


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Paramore


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Stratus™ sig.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Daffney


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Angelina winning the KO Title tomorrow.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Angelina Love and Velvet Sky.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Dr pepper cherry


----------



## J² (Mar 31, 2005)

Starbucks Frappuccino


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Sunkist Orange Soda


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Cherry 7UP.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Marmite.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

My mom.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

^ Good man 



Vida


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Vida.:yum:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

My wifes : Mickie James, Layla and Vida 




















I can dream


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Mickie and Vida :yum:

:side:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Beyonce


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Candice "The Great" Michelle :happy:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Christina X


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Angelina Love :happy:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Daffney


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Angelina Love


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Melina.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Braden Walker


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Stratus™ said:


> Braden Walker


:lmao

Daffney


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kelly Kelly ~ The Next Divas Champion


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Days were I get to sit around and do nothing.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Game Show Network


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

That college is done in 4 days


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Kelly Kelly. Yea Stratus I like Kelly.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Rainier Wolfcastle

Did you ever notice how men always leave the toilet seat up? That's the joke.

Hahaha.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

DOOM, fantastic PC game


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Stratus™ said:


> The Game Show Network


:agree:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Lupe Fiasco


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Cheaters.

I just watched it minutes ago, tbh.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Tatoos.

Im about to get one soon


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

VIDAA


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Martial Law the TV Series


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Finally unlocking the Hardcore Title on SVR09.

Wow that took forever to figure out


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Tomato Sauce


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

F.C barcelona


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

...my new guitar.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

SL Benfica


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

AC Milan


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Dark Angel


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Candice :happy:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Maryse


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Mickie :side:


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Sable, god she was so fucking hot.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Velvet Sky :yum:


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Flavoured Water Drinks


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Gail Kim


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Candice
Kelly
Michelle

Undoubtedly the 3 Hottest Divas in the WWE.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The hottest diva right now is easily the French one.

I don't find Kelly attractive, I'm only 22 and she looks young enough to be my daughter. ~_~

o, what do I like....right.

Kill Bill. 

Watching it right now.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Mario Kart DS

Very addictive game


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Ice Cream


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Paramore.

Preferably, The Lead Singer..Hayley Williams


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Madison Rayne


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

JLH :agree:


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Gingerale lol


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The outcome of the Match in my sig


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Gail Kim


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

To rest.

That I will do now.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

I like the fact that it was hot as hell outside today.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

2Slick, his just so god damn fucking Slick, .

Oh and i like Frazzels crisps, .


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Beyonce


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Jennifer Ellison :yum:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Ali Larter


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Mickie James


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Gail Kim


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashley "The Great" Massaro


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

My Wife Mickie James


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Vida :side:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Melina


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Orton's Promos.

Only for the fact that watching them saves me from having to take a sleeping pill.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Not having to get up early tomorrow.



> 2Slick, his just so god damn fucking Slick,


I like the way you think.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Key lime pie.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Beer.


----------



## CharismaticCaptain (Mar 30, 2005)

Champions League semi final tonight


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Stratus™;7192687 said:


> Orton's Promos.
> 
> Only for the fact that watching them saves me from having to take a sleeping pill.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Beyonce


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

The Beautiful Maryse.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

A Kid Named Cudi


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Nasir Jones


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Canada


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Xbox 360


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Playstation 3


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

M.V.P because he's



BALLINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Bart Simpson


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Heroes


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Beyonce :side:


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

RW/RR The Duel 2


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Megan Fox


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashlee Simpson's Music.


----------



## k2! (Mar 19, 2009)

cornish pasties


----------



## FlashFlood (Mar 20, 2009)

Mafia Threads


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

The Saw film Series.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hilary Duff


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Beyonce


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashlee Simpson

One of the few female singers that is Hot and a Great Singer too :happy:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:lmao

John Morrison


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Hurricane


----------



## fernando_torres (Nov 29, 2008)

non mexicans


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Maria Hopefully becoming Womens Champ sometime this year.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Crunchy Nut Cereal.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Gail Kim Losing to Maryse and Michelle recently


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

The best diva EVER Mickie Laree James.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

The guys post above me. 

It's 100% true.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Candice Michelle

Way better than Mickie...and Melina...and the Rest of the Divas :happy:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Gail Kim


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Michelle owning Gail on Superstars this week.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Pizza


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The best female wrestler in America - Cheerleader Melissa


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Best Female Wrestler in the World - Candice Michelle


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Guitar Hero


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Sleeping


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Donuts


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Mickie James beating the divas champions.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

SVR09


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

UFC:Undisputed demo


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

KFC's value menu.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Popeye's Chicken


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Frosted Blueberry Pop Tarts. Mmm.....

I sort of got the taste for them right now.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Strip clubs.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Spaghetti


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Apple pie.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Beyonce


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Gail Kim


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Michelle McCool


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Family Guy


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Shimmer Women Athletes


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Cheerleader Melissa


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Playstation 3


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashley "The Great" Massaro


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Lanny Barbie


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Stratus™;7223397 said:


> Ashley "The Great" Massaro


Who?

Lita


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Someone who can take Melissa out in under 5 minutes 

Trish Stratus


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Stratus™ said:


> *Someone who can take Melissa out in under 5 minutes*
> 
> Trish Stratus


:lmao

Molly Holly


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

the royal rumble match


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Paris Hilton


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

The Nature Boy Ric Flair


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Tyler Black


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

All 3 of Ashlee Simpson's amazing albums.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Tyra Banks


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

UFC Undisputed Demo


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Sleeping


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Smoking weed and getting drunk.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

XBox 360


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Being able to download and burn dvd's.



I now have the every royal rumble on dvd.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

^Nice.

Ciara


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

2Pac.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

I like AMP.

& life in general


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Corner Gas*


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

"You Found Me" by _The Fray_

I cried. I'm a wuss.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

chocolate and peanutbutter


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

My pitbull dog.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Christina Aguilera


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Beyonce


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Carlito

Now Das Cool :happy:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

John Morrison


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Next Womens Champion, Candice Michelle


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Daffney


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Soulja Boy & Lil Wayne

The 2 Best Rappers right now.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Stratus™ said:


> *Soulja Boy* & Lil Wayne
> 
> The 2 Best Rappers right now.


You can't be fuckin serious.

Eminem


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Im Serious about Lil Wayne, i just threw in Soulja Boy as a joke 

T.I


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Carrie Underwood


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Taylor Swift.

Im her biggest fan :agree:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Rihanna :faint:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Chikara Pro Wrestling + The Devil Wears Prada


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Human Tornado


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Edguy and the chance at seeing them live for the 2nd time.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Maryse


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Gail Kim


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Michelle McCool


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Lacey


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Dolph Ziggler on SD, again.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Coldplay


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Chris Jericho


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Jimi Hendrix


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

space.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Carmella Bing


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

The t-shirt I'm wearing.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Halle Berry


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Domino's Pasta Bread Bowls :yum:


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

The fact that this thread and the I Dislike thread are a success.


----------



## derrickvanderwall (Dec 9, 2008)

'ussy


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Boobs


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Pineapple :yum:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Umaga destroying Punk every week :happy:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Bryan Danielson


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Paul London


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

New York Yankees


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

^Boooooooo

Atlanta Braves:side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Yankees > Braves 

Cleveland Browns


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

4 Goals of Arshavin vs. Liverpool


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

...Slayer.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Stratus™ said:


> Yankees > Braves
> 
> Cleveland Browns


:lmao

Dallas Cowboys


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Toronto Raptors


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

handjobs


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Shawn Michaels versus HHH at Summerslam 2002, one of my all time fav matches, still can watch it now and still never get bored of it.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

The Strokes


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Dollhouse, the TV Series


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Cheerleader Melissa


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Taylor Swift


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Guitar hero


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Gears Of War 2


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Vanilla Malts


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Jillian Hall.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Not the Lakers.:side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Houston Rockets since their gonna eliminate the Lakers :side:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Detroit Pistons :no:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Toronto Raptors ~ Sucks that they just barely missed the playoffs, they would have been a major title contender


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Doctor Who - The old series before its 2005 revival


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Aqua Teen Hunger Force


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Maroon 5 :hmm:


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Married With Children


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Megan Fox


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Heroes


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hayden Panetierre


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

.Lost


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Burn Notice


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

American Idol Season 8.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Family Guy


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Porn.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Hot Pockets


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

The New York Mets


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Mickie James beating maryse two weeks in a row.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Atlanta Braves


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Alexis Laree


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

_Requiem for a Dream_


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Stoke City football club.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Thin crust pizza.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Amy Dumas


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

3-ways...and if those two ladies above are involved..all the better


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

ATL Braves


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Best Team in Baseball, New York Yankees


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

This girl called Rachel I met today


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Sarah Stock


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Rihanna


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Meagan Good


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Beyonce :side:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Melina


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Definative Braden Walker 3 Disc DVD


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Drum & Bass


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

PS3..


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

watching John Terry cry his eyes out like a little baby when Chelsea lose.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Maria's boobs.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Melina Perez


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Chris Jericho's ass.


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

Coke Zero


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Pancakes!


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Bacon.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Energy drinks.


----------



## KoolMoeDee™ (May 13, 2009)

The above sig.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Cheerleader Melissa


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Friends (The Show)


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Lost.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Denver Nuggets


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Cleveland Cavs


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Joints


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

JACOB


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Mario Kart DS


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

rants


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

LOST (JACOB)


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Whip Cream on top of Blueberry Pancakes.

Because I am eating them now. 8*D


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Heroes


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Andy Capp's Hot Fries


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Lemonheads Candy


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

Sourpatch Kids


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Daffney


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Christopher Daniels


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Amy(Lita)Dumas


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Trish Stratus

The Greatest Diva of all time.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Flaming Hot Cheetohs


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Gatorade


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Jeff Hardy's facepaint on Smackdown this week.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Melina


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Lita, the greatest ever!


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Inbetweeners


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

~Fallen Angel~ said:


> Lita, the greatest ever!


:happy:

My second favorite diva ever Melina.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Swagg said:


> :happy:
> 
> My second favorite diva ever Melina.



My second favourite female wrestler would be Cheerleader Melissa. You have her in your signature at times.

Therefore, I like Cheerleader Melissa.:happy:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

~Fallen Angel~ said:


> My second favourite female wrestler would be Cheerleader Melissa. You have her in your signature at times.
> 
> Therefore, I like Cheerleader Melissa.:happy:


Cheerleader Melissa is my favore female wrestler.


Cheerleader Melissa.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Warm Chocolate Fudge Cake with Vanilla Ice Cream


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Trish Stratus
Lita 
Candice Michelle

The Greatest :happy:


----------



## KabukiJoe (May 15, 2009)

Cooooookieeeeees XD


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

I liked the Mickie/Trish feud. Just watching it _again_ atm.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Jillian's Botch in Hannah's Gif


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

The Red Lobster


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Swagg said:


> Cheerleader Melissa is my favore female wrestler.
> 
> 
> Cheerleader Melissa.


I LIKE HER MORE!:evil: She's my favourite current female wrestler so I WIN!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Mickie James.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

~Fallen Angel~ said:


> I LIKE HER MORE!:evil: She's my favourite current female wrestler so I WIN!


I'll let you win for now,


Cheerleader Melissa


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashley Massaro


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Monday Night raw


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Candice Michelle's 2007 Womens Title Reign.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Being able to connect to the internet on my PS3.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

being a Veggie.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Diva Search for producing incredible divas like Candice Michelle, Ashley Massaro, Maria and Christy Hemme


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Queen Enigma said:


> being a Veggie.


Testify.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Melina & Gail Kim


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Candice, Michelle, Kelly

The 3 Hottest and Most Talented Divas on the Roster :happy:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Serena Deeb


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Who? 

House.

Great Show


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Nicole Matthews


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Crush Orange and Grape Soda.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Madison Eagles


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Julianne Hough :yum:

Im going to see her in concert next month


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

(Girl Dynamite)Jennifer Blake


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

MsChif


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Emperor_NaS said:


> Monday Night raw


RAW is WAR!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Smackdown.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

NBA 2K9


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

My girls huge tits.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Alexis Laree


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Gail Kim


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

My undefeated Record on SVR09


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Rachel Bilson.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Singing for people on msn cause i've nothing better to do right now ;D


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kelly Kelly :side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Mickie James vs Trish Stratus Feud.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Trish Stratus.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Trish Stratus

Shocking, i know


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Melina


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Carrie Underwood


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Pay day.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

GTA: San Andreas. 

Started it over yesterday after not playing it for a couple years. It still kicks ass.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

The Real Hustle, great tv series.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

WWF smackdown 2 know your role


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Futurama


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Three's Company


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Heroes


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Family Guy


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

My swagger.


----------



## CSR (Nov 14, 2008)

Jack Swagger


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

JACOB


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Mickie James' ass. :side:


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

Cinnamon Toast Crunch Cereal


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

being drunk.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Getting owned by a 12 year old in Gears Of War 2. Shouldn't I be ashamed.


----------



## conejo3 (May 17, 2009)

Rey JR


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Swagg said:


> Getting owned by a 12 year old in Gears Of War 2. Shouldn't I be ashamed.


Just think of how bad i'll be owning you once i finally get my online working 

Speaking of Which, I Like owning people on PS3 Online


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

John Morrison


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashley Massaro


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Stratus™ said:


> Ashley Massaro


Who?

Britney Spears


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Oops. I meant Ashley "The Great" Massaro 

Christina Aguilera


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

That my nephew Adrian is now a member.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Stratus's avatar.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Volcano Tacos :yum:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Melina.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Greatest Team in Baseball, The New York Yankees :happy:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The Canadian Ninjas(Portia Perez & Nicole Matthews)


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Awesome Diva in my sig.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The best women wrestling promotion SHIMMER.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Orlando beating Boston last night.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Swagg and ADR LaVey's avatar.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

how the Yankees are getting hot.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kelly Kelly :happy:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Mickie James


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The 2 Divas in my Banner.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Melina and Candice.:side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Cheerleader Melissa :side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Silvia Saint.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Pringles


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Chinese Foooooooood


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

~Fallen Angel~'s butt.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

My own butt. :side:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Maryse


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kelly winning the Battle Royal.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Mickie James


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Mickie's Thesz Press.

She does it better than Trish.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ :lmao

Candice "The Great" Michelle


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Oxygen.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Lemon flavoured cleansing wipes from KFC.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Tom Henning Ovrebo


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

House


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The new name for the Ashley thread.:side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kelly owning Mickie last night.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

MADAGASCAR

Why the fuck can't I infect you?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Jessica Alba


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Olivia Munn


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Paramore


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

CERB3RUS said:


> ~Fallen Angel~'s butt.


Oh my! I LIKE EVERYTHING ABOUT CERB3RUS, including your ass.<3


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Saying "Yo No Speaket English senor" when some guy asks me for directions.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Posting in this thread. omg it owns.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Katie Lea


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Natalya :yum:


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

you know who


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

McDonalds Brownie Melts.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Wendys


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

someone being banned for not liking the mets. LMAO.


----------



## RPC (Oct 1, 2006)

DRAKE

(no ****)


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

My Air Jordan 5's


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Candice Michelle's Dominance of the Women's Division in 2007


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Candice Michelle's Dominance of the porn industry before WWE.:side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Being at Unforgiven 06 to see Trish's Last Match in person.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Family Guy


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Leaving work after a very shitty couple days to go purchase the new WM25 dvd :happy:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Silverstein.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

The UFC 2009 video game.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Bret harts entrance theme.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Summer Glau


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Candice Michelle


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> Candice Michelle


This.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Kennedy returning to the ring soon.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Candice Returning to SD Soon.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Club Orange


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

finding stuff. :side:


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Roller Coasters


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Diet Coke.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Desperate Housewives


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Lemon Pepsi


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

JACOB


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Banner says it all :side:


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Johnny Depp


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Umaga beating Punk at Judgement Day.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Sami Hyypia.. Legend


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Lostfan said:


> JACOB


JACOB

and Wrestling Forum.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Maryse


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Maryse

When she's not feuding with Mickie.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Mr Kennedy


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

the fact that Stratus has the worst taste in wrestlers ever. :side:

Maybe it should be dislike, but it amuses me.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Being WF's #1 Jeff Hardy mark :side:


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

the fact that Stratus can lie and doesn't really like Jeff Hardy. :argh:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I actually am a fan of his 

MCMG


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

The amount of airtime THE MIZ is getting.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Knocking people the FUCK out on UFC 2009.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

'Superman' Dwight Howard


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Matt Hardy


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

My I-Pods


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

wrestling


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

When you spend hours downloading something and it finally downloads :hb


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Lebron James.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

POKEMON.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

getting paid.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kelly Kelly :agree:


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

being able to relax...


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

holes. :side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

The Hardy Boyz.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Michelle McCool burying Gail Kim.


----------



## Basket (Nov 10, 2008)

Snicker's Sonic Blasts


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

burning movies and watching them at home instead of seeing them in the theater.


----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)

Stewie Griffin's rendition of the opening credits to Mr.Belvedere. 

Epic song done to perfection by Stewie.


----------



## Klodrik (Jan 18, 2008)

Fool's Garden - Lemon Tree


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Umaga


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

The new video games subsection ;D

Oh and milk, gotta love milk, you really do.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

beating Man Utd with Arsenal 4 times in a row online on Fifa.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

That Gif ^


----------



## xXChrisXx (May 23, 2009)

*THIS SITE!*

haha. would've never thought of that.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

myself, oh yeah.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Davey Richards


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Miley Cyrus


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Vacations.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

My best friend Leslie said "oh she's just being Miley"

I like that lyric.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Ownage™ said:


> My best friend Leslie said "oh she's just being Miley"
> 
> I like that lyric.


I also like this lyric. 

May I ask, are you saying that for the fun of it?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Tchaikovsky.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Taker said:


> I also like this lyric.
> 
> May I ask, are you saying that for the fun of it?


Yes, but I actually do like the lyric.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Video Games.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Eliza Dushku's Maxim shoot


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

the fact that I'm gonna go get smashed in a couple of hours.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

My new Chelsea Home Shirt 09/10 with Lampard on the back.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Having today off.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Being able to watch Survival Sunday on Sky Sports.
Hopefully Newcastle will stay up.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Cups of Tea


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Maryse.


----------



## Klodrik (Jan 18, 2008)

Sun, the park , BBQ and cold beer :cheers:8*D


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Sacrifice.

It was actually a pretty decent ppv


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Megan Fox.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Lostfan said:


> Megan Fox.


:agree:


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Whiskey, that be my cats name btw .


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Taylor Wilde's attire at Sacrifice :yum:


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Old Gregg


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Kelly Kelly Kelly


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Trish Stratus


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

when people say what they mean.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

10% of the members at WF.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

Mickie James ass


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Mickie James ass


yeah me too.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

My girlfriend


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

InYourFace said:


> My girlfriend


I also like your GF. :side:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

The finey Layla


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Taylor Wilde


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Victoria


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

The Saturdays.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Lupe Fiasco


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Candice "The Great" Michelle


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Funny people.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Stratus™ said:


> Candice "The Great" Michelle


Who's Candice

Denver Nuggets


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Swagg said:


> Who's Candice
> 
> Denver Nuggets


Oh You'll find out soon when she returns to Smackdown and owns Melina some more 

LA Lakers.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

THE ORLANDO MAGIC OWNIN' IT UP~!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Magics beating the Cavs.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Cavs inevitably coming back and winning the series 4-3. Oh yea its gonna happen :happy:


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

The Lakers


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Alcohol


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Megan Fox


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Swagg said:


> Megan Fox


:happy:


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

the colour Green.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Vitamin Water


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

My new bomb ass Famous shirt.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

That Mickie James promo where she goes like 'OMG OMG I'M MICKIE JAMES! I'M RAW'S NEWEST DIVA!' i love it !


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Mickie James's cleavage.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Cheerleader Melissa


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Barca winning the Champions League:hb


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

My sig


Lostfan said:


> Barca winning the Champions League:hb


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Jennifer Ellison :side:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Melina


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Great Diva in my sig


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Toast



Stratus™ said:


> Jennifer Ellison :side:


I met her at Costco, she was w/ her mum


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Pizza



Stratus™ said:


> The Great Diva in my sig


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Hannah Laree said:


> I met her at Costco, she was w/ her mum


You met Jennifer Ellison 

Earthworm Jim


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

The Lakers winning game 5.


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

I like;
Mustangs


----------



## Lost10 (Apr 3, 2009)

*Lost*

It's obvious isn't it?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kurt Angle


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

my girlfriend


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Top Gear


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

My Ipod classic


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

sex..


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Boobs


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

HLA :side:


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Matt Striker


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Mariska Hargitay


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Singing to Journey.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Hayley Williams
Katy Perry
Megan Fox
Kim Kardashian
Olivia Wilde

I like a lot of...'stuff'


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Miley Cyrus
The Climb By Miley Cyrus
Fly On The Wall By Miley Cyrus
Chelsea FC
Frank Lampard
WF Users =]


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Jeff Hardy

I bet you didn't know that. :side:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Melina


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Brooke Davis


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Optimus Prime, he fucking owns btw.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Starscream

Fuck the Autobots.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Melina


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Victoria


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Victoria in TNA!
CERB, stop copying me!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Victoria


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Victoria. :argh:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Leighton Meester


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Smackdown


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Swagg's gif.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

John Morrison
The World's Greatest Tag Team finally winning a match since being a team again.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Hailsabin for breaking the run of Victoria's. :side:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

My name being dropped in this thread. (w00t)


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

The widow's peak!


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Hannah Laree


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Horror Films


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

My self-destructive lifestyle.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

EGame.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The next person that post.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Victoria's Debut in TNA


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Dolph Ziggler


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

The Inbetweeners


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Some dude name Swagg.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

proper Jeff Marks.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Dizee Rascal 8*D


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Beyonce


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Angelina Love


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

Kanye West.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Fishsticks :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Velvet Sky


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Gina Carano


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Victoria.

No kidding.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Kennedy getting released.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

...farts


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

~Fallen Angel~ getting a membership.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

corn flakes


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Having a lifetime membership! Aw, that was nice of you to say Swagg!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Victoria


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

the fat greek guy and his son on BGT. 

Fuck off all the singers.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Sophia Bush


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Diversity ;D They owned.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Lostfan said:


> Diversity ;D They owned.


Still Fat Greek Guy & his Son > Diversity


Anyway

Teenage Dirtbag


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

TNA's women division


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

GEE AND HER GOLD BAR


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Elmer's Carpenter's Glue


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Seeing 14 Mickie James boobs every time Hannah posts.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Mickie James as a blonde *cough* my avatar


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Diversity winning BGT, and Susan Boyle not winning :hb


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

LostFan ;D.

I like adult swim.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

King of the Hill


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Wesson said:


> LostFan ;D.


;D

Shakira..


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashlee Simpson :happy:


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

drinking away my problems. :side:


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Red Bull.

IT GIVES YOU WINGS.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Nadine Coyle


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Red Bull Cola


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Stratus™ said:


> Red Bull Cola


That's by far the worst drink I've ever tasted.

audioslave


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

LOSTFAN


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

McDonald's Sweet Tea


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Hannah Laree said:


> LOSTFAN


Good taste ;D


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kelly "The Great" Kelly


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Adobe Photoshop


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Wesly Holliday


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

My _WWE Greatest Stars of the 90's_ dvd.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

the film Hot Rod, yeah it kind of fucking owned and shit.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

The film 'Up' by Pixar.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Beyonce


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

pineapple express, epic shit!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Gatorade


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

The American Wolves


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

The star of 21 Jump Street, Captain Jack Sparrow, the drug cartel, the one and only JOHNNY DEPP!


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Benidorm, awesome programme.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Season 5 of One Tree Hill


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Telling idiots to fuck off.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Wesson said:


> Telling idiots to fuck off.


Don't be rude 8*D

I like twisters, the ice cream.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Getting job offers form Careerbuilder asking to see Pokemon Master. It's a great expiernce.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Elisha Dushku


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

DESPERATE HOUSEWIVES.

BEST SEASON FINALE EVER :hb


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

the _Family Guy/Star Wars_ spoofs


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

StoneColdJedi™


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Postage said:


> I noticed you guys like a lot of crappy stuff.


:lmao

Heaven & Hell's new(ish) album.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

I noticed you guys like a lot of crappy stuff.

Conan O'Brien returning to television tomorrow. 8*D


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Obsessed


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

I like knowing that I own Postage at MSN games ;D.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Postage said:


> I noticed you guys like a lot of crappy stuff.
> 
> Conan O'Brien returning to television tomorrow. 8*D


This. 

The new era begins tomorrow. 

Though, no Jay until September kinda sucks, but I'll live. At least he's not going anywhere.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Star Wars o.o


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Sasha Baron Cohen

He's makes up for at least 10,000,000 people of the human race that suck.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

UFC 2009


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Red Flinstones vitamins


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Festivals
We have this festival in ireland in memory of rory gallagher in ballyshannon
was at it there for the last 4 days..fucking unreal
got completely fucked..was drinkin at 5am then passed out and woke up outside some dubliners tent


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Owning People on UFC 2009


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

the Lostprophets


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kelly Kelly singlehandedly saving the Raw Womens Division.


----------



## CSR (Nov 14, 2008)

Word Games & Trivia


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Stratus™ said:


> Kelly Kelly singlehandedly saving the Raw Womens Division.


:lmao

this joke, pisstake of hotrod, yes? :argh:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Making Jokes.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Stratus™ said:


> Kelly Kelly singlehandedly saving the Raw Womens Division.


:lmao


Beyonce


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Beyonce :side:


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

That I'm going to NYC in 3 days :hb


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Candice Michelle :side:


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

HOT WEATHER :hb


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

rep messages about hard-ons. :argh:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

king of kings sister. oh wait:side:


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

back off, she's spoken for. :side:

king of kings mother. :argh:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Enigma's mom. She took me to the movies last night.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

That ho, she said she was going to bed. 

the king of kings cousin.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Portable DVD players. They're lifesavers.

Now if they could start making Blu Ray ones, I'd be all set. My collection's getting bigger every week.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

My banner and avatar *Thanks Razor*

and Leighton Meester


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

knowing the stuff I ordered online the other day is coming tomorrow. :argh:


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Apppppppppples.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

ORANGES


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Being finished for college now and having the next 3 months off.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

me some pie.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Pretty much any banner Razor makes.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Sunkist Sparkling Lemonade


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Lady GaGa


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Candice "The Great" Michelle


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Gail Kim


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Swagg said:


> Gail Kim


Who? 


Ashley Massaro


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Repetition


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Conan O'Brien - AWESONESS!


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

I like Repetition.

edit: And Swagg ;D


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Postage is pretty awesome


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

TNA Sacrifice 2009.

It wasn't perfect, but it more good than bad on it. Good job on their part.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

^That guy with the kickass beard^


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

^That would be Delirious.

Chicken Club Salads! :yum:


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

the new shoes I just bought.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

My desktop background 

http://i40.tinypic.com/28jadk3.jpg


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Fabolous said:


> My desktop background
> 
> http://i40.tinypic.com/28jadk3.jpg


Great background.


Beyonce


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Speaking of which, My Desktop is pretty awesome 



Ashley Tisdale


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

I like Megan Fox...oh yeah.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Mariska Hargitay kissing the young man who shared similar features with yours truly on the season finale of _SVU_.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Maroon 5 =D


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Lostfan's sig pic...


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Stratus' desktop.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Girls Next Door

Shame there wont be any new episodes


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Ciara


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kim Kardashian


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

Chicken Nachos from Qdoba.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Burn Notice


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

E3's God of War III footage.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Mario Kart DS


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

Assasian's Creed 2 Trailer.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Dolph Ziggler
Kat Dennings
Star Wars: Knights Of The Old Republic I


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Seeing this:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/173113-queen-enigma.html

About time.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Family Guy
South Park
King of The Hill
Beavis and Butthead


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Pyro™ said:


> Seeing this:
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/173113-queen-enigma.html
> 
> About time.


I agree.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Better be permanent. 

Club House Nacho flavoured pop corn seasoning. Damn...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Sweet n Sour Ribs with chicken fried rice and prawn crackers


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Toronto Raptors
Chicago Bulls
Toronto Maple Leafs
Cleveland Browns
New York Yankees
Dallas Cowboys
Michigan Wolverines (Football)
UNC (Basketball)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

My banner.

I've already mentioned that I like the banner a few times already, but it's exactly the way I envisioned it in my head when I was writing the request, which is something rare.


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

Having a Saturday off for the first time in over a month.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

my sig


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Daffney


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Fantasy Sports.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

daffney's boobs.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Porn stars :side:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

MBM

Melina - Beyonce - Megan Fox


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

This gif I just made, too bad its over the sig limit

http://i40.tinypic.com/vr7sc2.gif


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Fabolous said:


> This gif I just made, too bad its over the sig limit
> 
> http://i40.tinypic.com/vr7sc2.gif


DAMN! Great gif.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

The Inbetweeners.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

my computer being fixed.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Porn WITH plot..sure she fucking the pizza guy..but why


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Evilerk said:


> Porn WITH plot..sure she fucking the pizza guy..but why


I guess to get the pizza for free. 




That's what I do any way. :side:







Anyway I like pizza.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

The new 'Star Wars: The Old Republic' trailer.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Evanescence
Paramore
Flyleaf
Lacuna Coil
In This Moment

Yea i like bands with Female Lead Singers


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Katy Perry


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

My Huge DVD and CD Collection


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Food


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Melina Perez a.k.a Miss Swagg


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Beyonce AKA Wifey :side:


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Mickie James


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

My xbox 360 and ps3


Swagg said:


> Melina Perez a.k.a Miss SoulTaker


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

ELECTRICITY.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Jennifer Ellison


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Pulp Fiction


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Stuff


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

People who aren't terrorists.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Mickie :yum: :yum: James


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Benjo™ sig.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Michelle McCool|Candice Michelle|Kelly Kelly

The 3 Best Divas :happy:


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

My dog, Jack.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

My cat, Oreo.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

My cow, DH's mother. 8*D


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Red Faction: Guerrilla


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

16hr Marathons of House on Tuesdays & Sundays.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Rain.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Richard Grayson.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Morgan Freeman playing a Muslim in a Robin Hood film.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Cheddar flavored Pringles.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Lil Wayne


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Ratchet and Clank.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

InFamous


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Soulja Boy's new song w/Snoop Dogg


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

The Hog Pen match :argh:


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Laughing at how far Chavo has fallen since his last push.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

RANDY ORTON


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Wesson said:


> Laughing at how far Chavo has fallen since his last push.


Are you referring to Kewin White?

....

I like Kerwin White.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

PAUL WRIGHT.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

When the cashiers at stores gives you to much change back and don't know it.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

I like watching the Detroit Lions and there players, finding new ways to make theirselves look stupid.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Seeing marks get pissed.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

the king of kings sig.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

_The Daily Show_


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

CM Punk winning the World Title tonight. Yeah, I'm not too thrilled about who he beat for it, but the fact remains that he got the title again and I'm pretty happy about that.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Chicago White Sox


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Maryse. 

She may not be anything special in ring, but her looks speak for themselves.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Michelle McCool


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Melissa Anderson(Cheerleader Melissa)


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashley "The Great" Massaro


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

John Morrison.

o.o


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Layla


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

My Xbox 360 & Playstation 3


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

My old Atari System that still works surprisingly


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Dizee Rascal ;D


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

When wrestling was good.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Angry Video Game Nerd


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Chris Jericho


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

CM PUNK AS WORLD CHAMP AGAIN!!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

InYourFace said:


> CM PUNK AS WORLD CHAMP AGAIN!!


This.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Michelle beating Gail 4 times within a Month.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Michelle McCool & Gail Kim


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

I like that I have a week left when test finish!


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Youtube reactions to CM Punk's title win.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Jeff Hardy marks going crazy on Youtube.:lmao


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

The greatest video in the world right now http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OthWXdqnP6E


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That video.

LOL, I saw that like a half hour ago. 

"WHAT THE FUCK? YOU'RE A PIECE OF SHIT, I DON'T LIKE HIM ANYMORE"

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

The fact that as horrible as they are, even they knew Punk turned heel.

"Yeah! Yeah! Yeah Punk you didn't get it you little bitch!"


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

:lmao @ that vid.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I recommend you watch this video (unrelated to WWE, however) and pretend that it's about a Hardy mark reacting to Punk cashing in. It becomes extremely hilarious.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

^^^^^^^
I like that video too. :lmao


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

KEYBOARD CAT ;D


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

same as lostfan.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

MILFs & Cougars


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Mariska :side:


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Silver Foxes :lmao

just kidding.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Mariska :side:


Sonovabitch!

I like to swear :cuss:


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Kristen Stewart :happy:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Katy Perry


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

StoneColdJedi™ said:


> Sonovabitch!
> 
> I like to swear :cuss:


I knew that was coming 

Maria


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 
:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

CONAN.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CONAN x INFINITY :side:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Just for that i like Leno more :side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I actually prefer Leno to Conan myself. I'm a huge fan of both though.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Same i love both too, you should invest in a combo banner with them


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


Good God, i thought i was the Ultimate Punk hater, This guy takes the cake :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Can't do that for a while I'm afraid, I just got my new banner a few days ago.

I'm contemplating getting a banner of Jay when he starts his new show, but I haven't decided. I don't usually make a lot of banner requests, maybe 1 every 6 months or so. 

I'm already thinking about next banners though, thinking about games. God of War III is a definite, that looks AWESOME, and it's my favourite game series of all time. 

http://ps3.qj.net/E3-2009-Eye-tearin-God-of-War-III-Virtual-Booth-Tour-video/pg/49/aid/131968

I'd recommend clicking the last button on the right where the video appears, you can see the tv screen playing the game in the video a lot clearer.

Assassins Creed 2.....maybe. That game looks amazing too.

E3 demo demonstration (explaining everything you're seeing) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6y0k-pk84mY

E3 demo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztVfqu4HxDo


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Nobody ever does my fucking requests & i need a new banner.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I got this awesome one in under 2 hours of my request being sent. :$


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Youtube... for making dumbasses show themselves on the interwebs. 8*D


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

> I got this awesome one in under 2 hours of my request being sent.


Lucky bastard & Razor's banners are always dope as hell.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

He clearly has a lot of skill. I'd be interested in seeing his other work, but all I've seen that I recall is this one he did for me.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Seeing Jeff Hardy marks on youtube bitching. It's full of win.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Good God, i thought i was the Ultimate Punk hater, This guy takes the cake :lmao :lmao :lmao


He's talking about fa**ots... with a heavy lisp.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

StoneColdJedi™ said:


> He's talking about fa**ots... with a heavy lisp.


Don't forget his long rippling hair...


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kelly looking so incredibly hot and owning Maryse tonight.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Dude, Kelly got pinned. The only thing that owned was Mickie.

I like the fact that Mickie James is now officially the only reason i watch Monday Night Raw.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

My beautiful wife Layla


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Triple H returning, it made up for the past few weeks of Raw.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Mickie James


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

My green hoodie.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Katie Lea


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Adam Ferrara


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Still kinda liking my green hoodie if I'm honest.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Swagg's Melina gif.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Mario Kart


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Michelle McCool


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Lady Gaga's mussssssssic.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Pasta.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

My white and blue jacket, nice subsitute for my grey hoodie obssesion.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Dunkin' Donuts coffee :yum:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Krispy Kreme


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Guitar Hero


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Limes ;D


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

going to sleep


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

:bambam:

This guy. I'm not sure who he is but he looks like someone I'd allow to hang out in my social club.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^Thats Bam Bam 

Lady Gaga


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Daffney


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Vickie resigning as GM.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Conan O'Brien is what I like. Very much so. 



Postage said:


> :bambam:
> 
> This guy. I'm not sure who he is but he looks like someone I'd allow to hang out in my social club.


You don't know who he is? 

That's Scott "Bam Bam" Bigelow. He was a former wrestler for the WWE, WCW and ECW, he had a pretty good following and was regarded as a good big man. He was known, much like Vader as being able to perform things that were beyond the limits of the big man, such as moonsaults.

Unfortunately, like so many others in this profession, he's dead.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Shelton 'Morrison's bitch' Benjamin


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

When Shelton Benjamin jobs to John 'God' Morrison.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Candice beating Melina 7 Times in a row in 2007, I have a feeling history will repeat itself this year


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Porn stars


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Candice beating Melina 7 Times in a row in 2007, I have a feeling history will repeat itself this year


Stratus being delusional.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Leighton Meester


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Janine Lindemulder getting out of jail early based on good behavior


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

doing unlimited bowling at night til 1am


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Charlie Laine in a swimsuit (Hint: see my sig )


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Chris Jericho vs John Morrison II being on Superstars this week.


----------



## J² (Mar 31, 2005)

Googles, banana flavored cookies topped with frosting drizzles

quite good


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Feeling buzzed.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

_30 Rock_


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Olivia Wilde.

FUCK


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Linkin Park


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Blind Guardian


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Song: The Black Angels, "Young Men Dead"


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Gatorade


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Movie trailers


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

The moon


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Death Of Autotunes


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Mickie's ass.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Double Double E


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Melina's split on the announce table.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Morrison Follower said:


> Melina's split on the announce table.


This.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Great New York Yankees


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Film scores


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Charlie Laine :happy:


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Charlie Laine :happy:


As we all should 

I like lamp. Not love. Just... like


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

awaiting Mariska's lips...


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Megan Fox.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Beyonce


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kelly Kelly making the Raw Womens Division watchable.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

StoneColdJedi's sig.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

A great metal album.


----------



## kaitysprats (Jun 11, 2009)

agreed. lol. nd angelina jolies lips.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Killswitch Engage


----------



## kaitysprats (Jun 11, 2009)

girls


----------



## kaitysprats (Jun 11, 2009)

red hot chili peppers


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> awaiting Mariska's lips...


You sonvabitch! Note my user title... It was ME awaiting! 

I like punching Stratus in the nose for that


----------



## kaitysprats (Jun 11, 2009)

videogames


----------



## kaitysprats (Jun 11, 2009)

photography.


----------



## kaitysprats (Jun 11, 2009)

cookies nd beer.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

StoneColdJedi™ said:


> You sonvabitch! Note my user title... It was ME awaiting!
> 
> I like punching Stratus in the nose for that


:lmao


Katy Perry


----------



## kaitysprats (Jun 11, 2009)

angelina jolie.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Shanelle Loraine


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

The song I'm listening to.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dantes Inferno by Iced Earth.

16 minutes of epic darkness, and to me one of the greatest songs in heavy metal history.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Conan's and Fallon's late night awesomeness.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Conan.

Just Conan, I don't find Fallon funny.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

I do. :side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah but you also like Morrison, so...:side:























I'm kidding of course, although he does suck. 

Chris "the great" Jericho.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Your opinion, and yes Jericho owns souls. :lmao

I like Liberty City. :side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm getting a little angered that Jericho's been on SmackDown! longer than a week and still isn't the world champion.

Playboy X. The best character in GTA IV.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

It's only a matter of time. :side:

And yeah, X was badass. So badass, that I killed Dwayne instead! :lmao

Packie was cool too.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Pyro™;7334361 said:


> ...I don't find Fallon funny.


Fallon does suck. However, I thought the same of Conan when he was in Fallon's position. Only time will tell.

On the subject of late night, I like Letterman... Dave > all


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'd be more optimistic about Jericho as the world champ if he didn't win the IC title. Or if Edge wasn't on the brand.

Personally, my order for best character is:

1 ~ Playboy X
2 ~ Faustin
3 ~ Packie

I killed Dwayne at first, but I always kill Playboy now. I feel bad about it, because he's so awesome, but his safehouse is ultra awesome, and he doesn't talk to you anyway after you kill Dwayne. When The Holland Play is done, you never see Playboy again, so it doesn't really matter. I'd rather have the safehouse than a paltry some of money when you have so much you can never spend it.

EDIT ~ Meh. 

Late Night With Conan O'Brien OWNED. I never found Dave funny, I don't see his appeal. The only thing I like of his are the top 10 lists.

Oh well, Leno > all.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Yeah his safehouse was my fave. I always jumped off the roof then took the stairs down from the next building to the streets which never seemed to get old. The very first time I played the game I killed Dwayne, then the second time was Playboy and realized all the shit Dwayne ends up saying. 

I liked Packie because of the whole Irish hood thing, he just came across as the person you don't want to mess with. Great character. Considering there was already DLC with Johnny, I would've loved to play Packie though. But I hear the next DLC is going to be that Luis character.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Irish culture is awesome. The whole Mcreary family is awesome, apart from Kate. I really can't stand her which is why I'm fine with the ending with Pegorino gunning her down. The deal storyline where Roman is killed by Dimitri is technically the *much* better ending and more fitting for the story, but Roman living is more satisfying because Kate's an annoying prick and Roman was awesome.

The next DLC character is Luis, yeah. I wanted to use other characters, Playboy, Packie, Faustin, and showed what went on in their lives when Niko wasn't around. However, in a way it's good to use characters like Johnny and Luis, because Packie was....huge. I mean besides Niko and Roman and Dimitri, he was basically the most major character in the game. The whole second half of the game basically revolves around his family anyway.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Yeah, the Mcreary's were great and I agree about the ending. It didn't really bother me that she ended up dying in the end. The ending with Dimitri about Roman was more logical though. And yeah, Roman was awesome. With his admiration for "American titties". LOL. But I found it to be the complete perfect ending when he told Niko he'd name his girl Kate, if it was a girl and then Packie calling, etc. 

Yeah, seeing the city and what went on from their perspective would've been great. And you're right about Packie. But I can understand why they decided to use Luis, as he looked to have a lot of detail on him, and appearing in scenes like the bank heist and the "deal" for the safety of Gracie and to tie all the loose ends. I read that with Luis players will be living the "high life" and probably going to more clubs. Should be good. It's being called "The Ballad of Gay Tony".


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The only thing I really know about Luis is that he's the bodyguard for Gay Tony. I don't mind using him, at least we're not playing as Gay Tony himself. :argh: 

I'm sure Rockstar will do a great job and write a great story and it'll be very funny, but I just can't stratch the feeling that it won't be as good as The Lost And Damned. I absolutely LOVE being able to use a biker, as well as most of the characters. Billy Grey was so awesome it's hard to put into words.

On a side note, the only thing I DON'T like about GTA IV was they never finalized the story with Niko and Bulgarin. I thought after you found Darko, and before you get confronted by Jimmy or Dimitri, you get another attack by Bulgarin and you have to kill him. He just disappeared, which made no sense.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Yeah. :lmao

It should be promising. I'm looking forward learning more about his character and seeing things from his view. TLAD was awesome though. I loved being able to go into the Lost hideout and just Johnny's character in general. Arm wrestling was fun too. I loved the end as well, (which I won't spoil incase some haven't played it yet.) And yeah Billy ruled.

That bugged me too. But who knows, I think Luis might end up killing him in the next DLC. Because it looks like he (meaning Bulgarin) might have a little history with Luis and Gay Tony as he says in "Diamonds Are A Girl's Best Friend". It's interesting though, because if you look up his name in the LCPD database online, he turns up deceased.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

"Out of prison and I'm still ass to cock with a dude" - Billy Grey on Johnny's motorcycle

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Yeah, I'm happy to learn a new character. Everything about TLAD was awesome. The best thing about the clubhouse though was a pool table. GTA IV pool is awesome, I'm serious. The mechanics are better than some actual pool games, it was flawless. One in the clubhouse was the perfect location because I hated playing in a reggae bar. That's just not my setting. 

There's speculation that Lius killed Bulgarin, I know, and they might finalize it in this DLC, however, it still SHOULD have been Niko. I don't think there's any getting around that. It only made sense.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

I loved the pool games. I remember losing to Kate. :side:

I sucked at darts though at first. Before finally getting the hand of it. But yeah, playing pool was great. And I agree about having the pool table at the clubhouse. It was a nice addition, seemed fitting too. 

Yeah it made loads of sense. I actually thought that later on you did get to kill him, it was like it was begging to happen. I wonder why exactly they didn't have Niko do it, then again there could be reason as to why it might be Luis. Which is another reason I'm looking forward to it. 

When failing "Three Leaf Clover", Luis walks away from the bank and if you follow him you get a good look at him. But you also have to use a cheat to get rid of your wanted level, which I did. :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Morrison Follower said:


> I loved the pool games. I remember losing to Kate. :side:
> 
> I sucked at darts though at first. Before finally getting the hand of it. But yeah, playing pool was great. And I agree about having the pool table at the clubhouse. It was a nice addition, seemed fitting too.
> 
> ...


That's actually the one thing I hated about playing at the Clubhouse. Whenever I lost to the local guy in the bar, I shot him in the face. :lmao :lmao However, I don't usually lose, and overall the clubhouse is a better setting.

I think I was always awesome at darts. Darts owns, play it all the time. 

It did make loads of sense, and I'm trying to figure out why it wasn't Niko, however I just thought about why it might not have been able to be Niko. I remember in the beginning of the game, when Roman was talking with Niko about killing the loansharks that Roman owed money too, and Niko mentioned owing Bulgarin money. Roman asks him if he killed Bulgarin like he did the loansharks and Niko's reply is "He had too many connections for that." Obviously Niko needs to live, and killing Bulgarin could've unleashed some ultra powerful Russian mob or government killers or something on him that he couldn't escape from. If it turns out that Luis killed Bulgarin, I wouldn't be surprised to see Luis dead at the end of the game. He doesn't appear past the point of Bulgarin's last appearance as I recall, and even if he does, it could be at a later timeline.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

:lmao:lmao, and agreed.

Yeah I learned to really like darts. It was funny when I called Packie to play and he'd always be like "Fucking darts a-fucking-gain?" since I played a lot with him. :lmao

Yeah, that's true. I dunno, just furthers the theory of why/why not/what if. But that's actually a really good bet with Luis. Now that I think about it, GTA IV and TLAD both finish with something happening in the end. No happy endings. So I definitly think something will happen with Luis in the end of his "high life style".


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Megan "The Great" Fox


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The movie Boyz In The Hood.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Morrison Follower said:


> :lmao:lmao, and agreed.
> 
> Yeah I learned to really like darts. It was funny when I called Packie to play and he'd always be like "Fucking darts a-fucking-gain?" since I played a lot with him. :lmao
> 
> Yeah, that's true. I dunno, just furthers the theory of why/why not/what if. But that's actually a really good bet with Luis. Now that I think about it, GTA IV and TLAD both finish with something happening in the end. No happy endings. So I definitly think something will happen with Luis in the end of his "high life style".


I never overdid one activity with one person. The activity I like the most is going to Split Sides. Ricky Gervais and Frankie Boyle were hilarious (Boyle is only available in TLAD). Katt Williams is good if you're into the style of somebody like Dave Chappelle, which I am, however, his style of comedy demands to be delivered in a way that didn't happen with GTA IV. The delivery wasn't like one of his live shows.

The activities I HATE are drinking and boating. Drinking always leaves your character so fucked up it takes forever just to get into a car and then the car mechanics get fucked up, it's just awful. Boating isn't as bad as that but I hate the way it feels to drive the boat. It's not like a car or a chopper, the water is uncomfortable. The other thing I hate about drinking though, also, is that you never actually see it happen. It'd be a lot better if you could just go into the pub, order a drink or two, talk to the person you're with, maybe interact with the other drunks. I hope to god they do that for GTA V.

Yeah, there probably won't be a happy ending like GTA IV and TLAD, it only fits. I'm intrigued, anyway.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Pyro™;7334635 said:


> I never overdid one activity with one person. The activity I like the most is going to Split Sides. Ricky Gervais and Frankie Boyle were hilarious (Boyle is only available in TLAD). Katt Williams is good if you're into the style of somebody like Dave Chappelle, which I am, however, his style of comedy demands to be delivered in a way that didn't happen with GTA IV. The delivery wasn't like one of his live shows.
> 
> The activities I HATE are drinking and boating. Drinking always leaves your character so fucked up it takes forever just to get into a car and then the car mechanics get fucked up, it's just awful. Boating isn't as bad as that but I hate the way it feels to drive the boat. It's not like a car or a chopper, the water is uncomfortable. The other thing I hate about drinking though, also, is that you never actually see it happen. It'd be a lot better if you could just go into the pub, order a drink or two, talk to the person you're with, maybe interact with the other drunks. I hope to god they do that for GTA V.
> 
> Yeah, there probably won't be a happy ending like GTA IV and TLAD, it only fits. I'm intrigued, anyway.


Yeah I never did over did it either, just hung out a lot with Packie. :lmao And Gervais was my favorite, even though the others were also great. 

Yeah drinking was so annoying. Especially when you had the cops on you when trying to drive since it took so long for the alcohol to go away and you were _still_ on the date with taking whoever home, or if it was someone like Roman, Jacob, or Packie. I actually died once just from it while crossing the road trying to get to a taxi. Boating was a bit bothersome I agree, cause there were a few times for me where the boat flipped over, and I know what you mean about the water. That's a good idea for GTA V though, hope that's included by then. 

Same, I really can't wait.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Gervais is my favourite of the 3 but Boyle had quite a bit more material than him if I recall since he was the only comic in TLAD (except when you run out of his material, then it repeats Gervais and Williams before going back in a cycle)

Some of his lines I felt like I was gonna explode. 

It's good somebody else feels my pain about drinking and boating. I'm sure others feel the same, but I've never talked to anyone about it. GTA V is probably going to be a mindblowing experience, but that's got to be a long time off. 

Speaking of that, have you heard about Rockstar's next game, Red Dead Redemption? It's going to function like GTA IV but the setting is the old west. It's using the same engine, called the RAGE engine, Rockstar Advanced Gaming Engine. It looks absolutely superb. It's not actually a sequel to Red Dead Revolver, which was a Rockstar title years ago and a solid title in it's own right, one that I own. Not amazing like GTA or anything though...but this game does look much better.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Yeah he had some good ones. 

It was really annoying lol, especially the way he walked after drinking. Felt like a freakin' turtle. I imagine they'll go out of their way with GTA V pushing the limits to new heights. I think the next one will take place in Vice City. But there's some speculation it might be some place like London. Again, only speculation. 

It rings a bell but I haven't really heard anything about it. My interest is up though so I'll check it out. What I have heard from Rockstar about their next game is called "Agent" which is about espionage, set in the 1970's where you delve into political assassinations and "set a whole new bar" on gaming. So that's one to look out for and keep up to date with.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I would KILL for a next gen Vice City. Vice City has always been my favourite location, all that sunlight, bright colors, amazing original cast as well. No doubt they would be new, but still, Rockstar knows how to make new characters, GTA IV for reference.

My biggest wish that will never happen is that they would re-create Vice City and San Andreas in the GTA IV image. The actual games would be identical, but the GTA IV engine and graphics card would be replacing them, so it would look like GTA IV. I know that's far too much work, but it's just a dream I have. I love Vice City's character so much, as well as San Andreas but the graphics are so bad I just can't play them anymore when I look at the new games. I should really try Vice City again though if only for my absolute favourite part of Vice City: Pressing Issues on VCPR. Oh my god. The best thing in the history of gaming that wasn't to do with the untouchable God of War series. I have never laughed so hard at a video game that many times in my life. Pastor Richards and Alex Shrub are legends as far as I'm concerned. If you don't remember that radio show, get Vice City out (if you have it) and just sit and listen to VCPR. There's nothing like it.

That game sounds interesting. I don't know anything about it, but when I looked it up, Rockstar said they expect Agent to have the same impact as the GTA series. That's a BOLD statement.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Sophia Bush


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

The return of FUTURAMA


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Batista losing the title already.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

"IRON" MIKE TYSON.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The movie HANGOVER.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

When Gail Kim loses a match.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Chris Jericho vs John Morrison II


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Velvet Sky


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

3OH!3


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Tara (Victoria)'s TNA In-Ring Debut. That match owned


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Whenever TNA can book the knockouts division right. Shame that only lasted like 2 months when it started.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Daffney atm.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Daffney and the fact that she's 10x hotter now than before.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> Daffney and the fact that she's 10x hotter now than before.


The fuckin truth.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

No doubt about it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

lol, hot. She looks like a sideshow attraction. 

Family Guy volume 7 coming out on the 16'th.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Conan might dig her man, got to respect his tastes.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'd be willing to bet Conan doesn't even know who she is. Granted, he's had a lot of wrestlers on Late Night so maybe he follows it a bit. I don't know. 

I respect his comedy but I don't have to respect every aspect of his life.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I would follow Conan like a god, but I have too many wrestlers filling that position. I follow Conan and respect everything about him like he's a saint or something. That will work.

If he actually did follow wrestling then I'll love him even more.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't have any wrestlers filling that position. Coincidentally, I stopped following just before he came back. I don't know if that was a good thing that happened for a reason. I don't want to get sidetracked watching that crapshoot Raw and accidentally miss him.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

I already follow Conan like a God.

Listening to new music.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Nightwish & Soilwork.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Watching that Codebreaker over and over again.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Chris Jericho vs Rey Mysterio - WWE Extreme Rules 2009

OWNS


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Indeed.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Zack Ryder.

Don't ask me why, but I enjoy his new gimmick. (So outrageous that it's gold, perhaps)


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

John Morrison


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Kofi Kingston.

Thank god he took the belt from MVP. Smart choice.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Woo Woo Woo!

Velvet Sky


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Norm McDonald on Conan tonight.

OMG.  

First Patton Oswalt, now Norm. Pretty amazing first few weeks.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Zack Ryder~


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Norm McDonald. 

Great man.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Watching Jericho/Morrison again.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Agreed.

His movie "Dirty Work" was on tv the other night, Funny stuff.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Morrison Follower said:


> Watching Jericho/Morrison again.


Same here.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Getting some shut eye.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Tonight Show With Conan O'Brien's first "fuck". Norm Mcdonald just blurted it out talking. :lmao


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

South Park.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Melissa Anderson


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Velvet Sky

Holy Fuck she looked hot last night :agree:


----------



## scukobyte (Jun 11, 2009)

Eating, sleeping & making myself a vegetable.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

CM Punk.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Whoever beats CM Punk for the WHC and hopefully soon.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Fights online about CM Punk and Jeff Hardy


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Stealing Mariska away from StoneColdJedi™ :side:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Future knockouts champ Daffney.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Future Womens Champ Michelle McCool
Future Divas Champ Kelly Kelly

:happy:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Melina/Michelle feud.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Stealing Mariska away from StoneColdJedi™ :side:


:cuss::frustrate:cussin::no::gun:

Boning Velvet Sky, streamed live to Xtreme_Stratus' computer


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Beyonce


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Candice being Drafted to SD and immediately making them the A Show.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Olivia Wilde, but I still don't think she should be ahead of Megan Fox in the Maxim 2009 Hot 100 list


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Prototype

Not a GOTY contender but crazy fucking fun for sure.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Making GIFs


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Seeing the REd Wongs lose the Stanley Cup!!!


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

CM Punk owning all.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Watching the old Miami Vice episodes.


----------



## Basket (Nov 10, 2008)

Foo Fighters


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

BENEATH THE SKY


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Adobe Photoshop


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Fabolous said:


> Olivia Wilde, but I still don't think she should be ahead of Megan Fox in the Maxim 2009 Hot 100 list


She's a fair choice if anyone had to beat Megan Fox tho. (imo)

Olivia Wilde having a 'old english' type accent in the movie Year One.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Taco Bell


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

The originator of 'The Tell The Truth Thread', Chaos.

(someone does actually remember)


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

The fact that someone actually remembers.


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

Going out. Which I am currently, not doing -_-"


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

CM Punk as World Heavyweight Champ.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Hailsabin said:


> She's a fair choice if anyone had to beat Megan Fox tho. (imo)
> 
> Olivia Wilde having a 'old english' type accent in the movie Year One.


Fair point

Leighton Meester


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashley Tisdale

She should have actually been the one to beat Megan Fox in the Maxim Hot 100 :$


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Ashley Tisdale
> 
> She should have actually been the one to beat Megan Fox in the Maxim Hot 100 :$


No way 

Stone Cold Steve Austin


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Shelly Martinez


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Me...


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Jennifer Ellison :side:


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Katy Perry.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Minka Kelly


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

John Morrison


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Game 

*NOT* The Tv Show
*NOT* HHH

The Rapper


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Lionel Messi.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Ashley Tisdale looking hot while hosting her MTV hits playlist.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Maryse


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

The Public Enemies trailer.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Walker: Texas Ranger.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Prototype


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Hayley Williams.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Pink Floyd.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

MCMG's.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I-Pods


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Chris Sabin.

X title @ Slammiversary plz.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Shelley is getting that title, atleast i hope.

Orange Juice.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Paramore


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

This scene from the movie, There Will be Blood. It is the greatest scene in the history of cinematography. If you disagree, I will fight you. That's no lie.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Hannah Laree said:


> Shelley is getting that title, atleast i hope.
> 
> Orange Juice.


Suicide will obviously win. I'm just hoping for Sabin to garner his 5th X title run.

The Devil Wears Prada.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Poker 8*D


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

LOSTFAN


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

I like me too


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Lostfan


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Yesterday's edition of The CM Punk Show, I mean Smackdown! Punk was plastered all over that program, glad this run is working so far.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Hailsabin said:


> Yesterday's edition of The CM Punk Show, I mean Smackdown! Punk was plastered all over that program, glad this run is working so far.


He's already been booked better than anytime in his last run. Not that that'd be hard. Hope it continues.

Smackdown's current Main even scene.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

That's what is so great about it, they are making it feel like this one will actually be a strong go for the guy. I mean he beat Jericho clean, that alone was a great sign that this run will be solid.

Smackdown in general. Sure R-Truth is there, but for the most part they are pushing the right people.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Netflix


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

ENTER SHIKARI~


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

I forgot if I liked Hailsabin or not.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

You don't. I don't like you one bit.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Roger Ebert


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Hailsabin said:


> You don't. I don't like you one bit.


Oh that's right, it's been a while.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I like Postage tbh.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Misawa's legendary career. He was one of the absolute best.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

McDonald's Sweet Tea


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Flamin Hot Cheetos


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Apple pie.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The 2 New Paramore songs i found.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Seinfeld.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Apple Juice.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

It Dies Today.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

A Double becoming 2 time ROH world Champ


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Fabo's Banner. ;D


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I like my banner too and I like the person who made it.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Fabolous said:


> A Double becoming 2 time ROH world Champ


Aries won? osht, definitely like this.


----------



## RedSkyRising (Jun 14, 2009)

Sprite. Oh, god, do I love Sprite. It DOES quench my thirst.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Gladiator finally being released on Blu Ray in September.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

That film was greatnessssssss

I like the fact i've done with school til September.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Football


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> That film was greatnessssssss
> 
> I like the fact i've done with school til September.


Damn straight.

Pulp Fiction's coming out on Blu Ray as well in August, but I already knew about it so I figured it wasn't necessary to list that, though I am ecstatic.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Russel Crowe played his part extremely well, i also cried at the end of the film, bearing in mind i was 8 or 9 when i watched it. I'm gonna watch it today actually, pretty sure i have the DVD somewhere.

I like errrrrrrm innocent smoothies.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kelly 'The Great' Kelly


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Mickie James, simply because she's the most talented Diva to come in the company for years. Oh i'd love to see Kelly go against a wrestler like Amanda Storm in WEW, then do a cross body onto concrete 

I went there ;D


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

The Legend Killer


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Capri Sun


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Basketball


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Hannah Laree said:


> Russel Crowe played his part extremely well, i also cried at the end of the film, bearing in mind i was 8 or 9 when i watched it. I'm gonna watch it today actually, pretty sure i have the DVD somewhere.
> 
> I like errrrrrrm innocent smoothies.


I like Russell Crowe in _LA Confidential_, still his best performance to date


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Hannah Laree said:


> Mickie James, simply because she's the most talented Diva to come in the company for years. Oh i'd love to see Kelly go against a wrestler like Amanda Storm in WEW, then do a cross body onto concrete
> 
> I went there ;D


This post. :lmao:lmao


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Melina


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Watching old matches.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Wedding Crashers, it's EPIC.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Lostfan said:


> Wedding Crashers, it's EPIC.


One of the most unfunny movies ever... I like setting people straight about good movies, as I am accredited to do so


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

The Hangover.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The Hangover


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Cap'n Crunch


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

StoneColdJedi™;7346216 said:


> One of the most unfunny movies ever... I like setting people straight about good movies, as I am accredited to do so


Your post here is unfunny... I like setting people straight on good posts, as I am accredited to do so.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Lostfan said:


> Your post here is unfunny... I like setting people straight on good posts, as I am accredited to do so.


I am a member of a professional film critics circle. I like being that. How you like them apples?


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

StoneColdJedi™ said:


> I am a member of a professional film critics circle. I like being that. How you like them apples?


How can I join this club?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Easily beating people on Mario Kart DS,that includes a Future Beating for Postage


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Postage said:


> How can I join this club?


Review for a legit outlet, get paid for it and publish regularly for that same outlet for at least 6 months


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Carmen Luvana.

Pretty much the hottest Adult Film Star atm.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Prototype


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kelly Kelly and Maryse

The only reasons to watch the Raw Womens Division.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kobe Bryant


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

Leaving work early.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Daffney


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The 2 New Mountain Dew Flavors


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Fanta Lemon


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Easily beating people on Mario Kart DS,that includes a Future Beating for Postage


It's been about 14 months now. Rather you have the online connection to face me or you don't. Until then I'll consider myself better then you. 



StoneColdJedi™ said:


> Review for a legit outlet, get paid for it and publish regularly for that same outlet for at least 6 months


Ok, I've been doing that for about 3 years now.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Keyboard Cat


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kelly "The Great" Kelly


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Adam Ferrara


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Bacon..and Daffney...imagine those two things together...:yum:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Jeff Hardy


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Evilerk said:


> Bacon..and Daffney...imagine those two things together...:yum:


Giggidy-giggidy-goo!

I like _Family Guy: Blue Harvest_


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Stewie


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

The constant _Airplane!_ references on _Family Guy_


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Orton winning the title again. 8*D


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Maryse


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Raw being Commercial free next week.


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

Evilerk said:


> Bacon..and Daffney...imagine those two things together...:yum:


This is actually better:


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

The NEW WWE Champion... Randy Motherfucking Orton.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

John Pinette


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Maryse


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashley Massaro


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Jesse Capelli :yum:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashley Tisdale :yum:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Heroes


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Olivia Wilde


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

_Rescue Me_


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The Office


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

New York Yankees becoming World Series Champs

Yea its gonna happen


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

ATL Braves winning the World Series this year.

I know there's no chance in hell.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Stewie and Brian's Reaction after watching "2 Girls,1 Cup" on Family Guy last night 

Hillarious :lmao


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Eva Mendez


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Beyonce :side:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Lisa Raye


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

U2--best band in the world


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

StoneColdJedi™ said:


> U2Evanescence and Paramore --best bands in the world


Corrected


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Dallas Cowboys


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Cleveland Browns


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Alexis Texas


----------



## indyfan4life (Feb 28, 2008)

kit kat chunky


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Root beer.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Keri Hilson


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Killswitch Engage


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

White Zombie


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Nickelback


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Jada Pinkett Smith


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

mawatte said:


> Root beer.


Culver's Root Beer, of all kinds, is the best. Try it. You'll like it


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Lemon Pepsi
Lime Pepsi
Cherry Pepsi


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

RIP Cherry RC... _*the*_ single BEST cherry cola around--and you can no longer buy it anywhere


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I can breifly remember drinking that as a child^

Cherry Dr Pepper


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Randy Orton being a 5x time heavyweight champion.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

This cup of coffee I'm drinking right now.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

2Slick being online.

yeah, I had to say that.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

2Slick.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Hailsabin said:


> 2Slick being online.
> 
> yeah, I had to say that.


The same can easily be said about you.



> 2Slick.


The Slickster doesn't mind Rock Bottom either.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

ECW. Heard the opening match was pretty good, can't wait to see.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

The song I'm currently listening to.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Hailsabin said:


> ECW. Heard the opening match was pretty good, can't wait to see.


Yeah it was.

I likethat I got an unexpected hug today.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

I like the fact that I have nothing to do for the rest of the week.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Good to hear. 

Tommy Dreamer as ECW Champ. I've always been a fan, so I'm cool with this.


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

StoneColdJedi™ said:


> Culver's Root Beer, of all kinds, is the best. Try it. You'll like it


Intriguing! I enjoy trying different brands, but I've never had that...time to do some searching.

I liked ECW tonight.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

What occurs on SD. Just wished R-Truth would die is all, but no complaints for the rest of the show.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

I still like Raw more than I do Smackdown!, I'm weird like that.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Last night doesn't count. Trust me, RAW BLOWS compared to SD. But I suppose since Orton is on there that makes you enjoy it more...(I'll leave you alone for this debate for now...)

The Miz owning last night. My god it was great.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

2Slick said:


> I still like Raw more than I do Smackdown!, I'm weird like that.


Until next week or The Bash.

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Larry David. He was on Conan tonight, and it owned.


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

Hailsabin said:


> Last night doesn't count. Trust me, RAW BLOWS compared to SD. But I suppose since Orton is on there that makes you enjoy it more...(I'll leave you alone for this debate for now...)
> 
> The Miz owning last night. My god it was great.


Indeed, Raw essentially being a PPV this week just showed how desperate Vince was to make Raw the A show again.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Hailsabin said:


> Last night doesn't count. Trust me, RAW BLOWS compared to SD. But I suppose since Orton is on there that makes you enjoy it more...(I'll leave you alone for this debate for now...)
> 
> The Miz owning last night. My god it was great.


I probably like it more because I skipped watching Smackdown! for the longest time and never really got back into watching it on a regular basis, although I have for the past few months.



> Until next week or The Bash.


True, you never know.

Conan rules, so definitely like him.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, at least your guy wins world titles, so that's something good for you. I had to disown mine for being a failure. :no:

Movies. I'm watching/buying a lot of them lately.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Troy, Jericho & John Morrison are on SD, so that already says you must watch. Plz do so.

Heavyweights. Classic Film.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

LOL, Morrison. 

Just watch for Jericho, the best in the world at what he does. Also watch to see Punk embarass the drug addict every week.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Well, at least your guy wins world titles, so that's something good for you. I had to disown mine for being a failure. :no:
> 
> Movies. I'm watching/buying a lot of them lately.


I'll always love Orton, but sometimes he bores me... yes, I'm admitting that.



> Troy, Jericho & John Morrison are on SD, so that already says you must watch. Plz do so.


It's worth it for Jericho alone, but I don't mind watching guys like Shelton, Nitro, Edge and Punk.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> LOL, Morrison.
> 
> Just watch for Jericho, the best in the world at what he does. Also watch to see Punk embarass the drug addict every week.


Don't make me use a Kennedy remark, man. 

I Like Troy using a 'Nitro' remark when referring to Morrison. GET WITH THE TIMES.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Hailsabin said:


> Don't make me use a Kennedy remark, man.
> 
> I Like Troy using a 'Nitro' remark when referring to Morrison. GET WITH THE TIMES.


I'm old school, I'll refer to him to whatever I wish. 

To keep this on topic, I like some of the convos I've been having.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Use it if you want to, it means nothing to me now. 

I can't help the situation with Morrison, he just sucks. I didn't say I wanted that, it just happens.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Gord, you are a complicated man.

Slick you seen anything recent from JoMo? 

Venture Brothers. SO good.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Hailsabin said:


> Gord, you are a complicated man.
> 
> Slick you seen anything recent from JoMo?
> 
> Venture Brothers. SO good.


I can't say that I have.

Ozzy Osbourne, one of the best.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm not complicated, I'm simply a perfectionist. If someone I like, no matter the degree, leaves the WWE without having won a world championship, I disconnect myself from them. I won't tolerate losers. That's actually a simple concept.

God of War


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

2Slick said:


> I still like Raw more than I do Smackdown!, I'm weird like that.


me too I taught I was the only one.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The man who is the first two time ROH world Champion


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Austin motherfuckin Aries.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Megan "FUCKING" Fox


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashley Massaro :happy:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Renae Cruz


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

_Forgetting Sarah Marshall_


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

The Confederations Cup...kinda...sorta


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The game Prototype.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

_Anchorman_


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Drake


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Aubrey 'DRAKE' Graham.


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Pixar.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Any form of Symphonic or Melodic metal.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Domino's Pasta Breadbowls.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Maggiano's Little Italy


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Nightwish.

Tarja or Anette, can't go wrong.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Halle Berry


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

El Generico.

<3~!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Tyler Black


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Davey Richards.

Dynamite Kid's clone, I swear.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Lady GaGa.

Her music only, don't find her appealing at all.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Wale.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Katy Perry


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Metalocalypse.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

In This Moment

Pretty awesome band tbh.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Enter Shikari. 

TEH RAVECORE FTW~


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Drake


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

Land Shark Beer.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

T.I.P


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Family Guy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Family Guy


I like it more.

I'm enjoying volume 7 at the moment...well, at this moment, my tv is turned to O'Brien, but I have it playing on my PS3 and am going back to it when that's done.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Im waiting for volume 7 to arrive in the mail 


Chris Jericho


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You should've just bought it at the store.

Conan bringing in a massive Egyptian statue onto the set :lmao :lmao


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I would have but i got it way cheaper through columbia house.

King of the Hill and Family Guy airing back to back every night on Adult Swim.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

_The Big Lebowski_


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

Oasis. What a band.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

The card for the bash.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Camel 99's


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

My sig.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Dragonforce


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

_Taken_


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

My userbars.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

CSI: Miami


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Maria


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Dwight Howard. He's just so tall, dark and muscular. 8*D


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

_Law & Order: SVU_


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MY Sig/Avy


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Ice cream with marshmellow snowballs.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

procrastinating on WF


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

My Nintendo DS. It's gonna be a lifesaver while im on that long trip to Missouri in a couple weeks


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Maria


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

That Transformers 2 is coming out 2morrow


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

The fact that Egypt beat Italy Today


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Candice Michelle being Medically Cleared to Return :happy:


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Candice Michelle being Medically Cleared to Return :happy:


This.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Egypt Egypt Egypt


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Olivia Munn


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Medo's sig.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

^ Vida 

Hannah Laree :agree:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Vida Guerra


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Maryse


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Daffney


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Swagg said:


> Olivia Munn


The Ninja Warrior marathon starting tomorrow and with Olivia Munn in it on Sunday.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Layla


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Guitar Hero


----------



## kaitysprats (Jun 11, 2009)

brownies<33 mmmmm


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Throwback Pepsi and Mountain Dew

Basically the same as Regular Pepsi/MD but much cheaper


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Zack Ryder.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Hersey Symphony bars


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

CM PUNK~


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

HOW DO YOU NOT LOVE THAT FACE?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

People who like CM Punk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Petey the sexual harassment panda


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

DVR..


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Big butts... and I cannot lie


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Eve Torres


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Candice Michelle returning soon and becoming a 2X Womens Champ after she beats Melina or McCool :happy:


----------



## Jeritron 5000. (Mar 3, 2008)

Going to college and finding out I have no lessons all day. Epic.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Man United


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Amy Dumas


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Transformers: Revenge Of The Fallen


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Megan Fox


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

hans


..


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Fabolous said:


> Transformers: Revenge Of The Fallen


...and you've not even seen it. But just to rub in--I get to see it on Monday night. 

Ah, the joys of being a film critic... that's what I like


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

StoneColdJedi™ said:


> ...and you've not even seen it. But just to rub in--I get to see it on Monday night.
> 
> Ah, the joys of being a film critic... that's what I like


I have seen it, I saw it at 13:45 today and I'm going to see it again at 21:00


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Well I have to wait until the 24th lol.

Maria


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Fabolous said:


> I have seen it, I saw it at 13:45 today and I'm going to see it again at 21:00


I meant the non-pirated version


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Tupac


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Rant Videos on Youtube.

I feel like Making one today


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

The fact that today marks two years on WF for me.

I'll be honest I was close to posting this in the dislike thread. :hmm:


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

The poster above me.

To be honest, I consider posting this in the dislike thread ;D.:hmm:


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Wessons sense of humor. :hmm:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Postage and I having the same taste in Music :side:


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm never going to turn my swag on Stratus, I can guarantee you that. :side:


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Smackdown so far.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

Candice Michelle Fired...


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

My swagger.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Family Guy Volume 7 on DVD.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

The idea of Stratus making a rant video  As long as the words CM Punk do not come out of his mouth tho <_<


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ I Could be like that one guy and Start it off by saying PUNK!!!!!!!!!! :lmao

Anyone that is Anti-Punk


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

:lmao funny stuff. 

Speaking of that I like obsessed Punk haters getting banned (Ken Anderson, jackiechan35) yes he rejoined (as a chick I may add) just to red rep Punk fans, lol.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I had no idea that Ken Anderson got banned 

Family Guy


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Candice getting released. :hb


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Yea I had no choice but to ban him even though he should be back in a few days. 

Kazoos and streamers


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CM Punk


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Punk as champ.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

The two post above me


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Journey.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Whoever Beats Punk for the title


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Status's sense of humor


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

That 70's show.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Monster Energy Drink.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

John Morrison


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

The poster above me.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Batista having a short title reign.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

CM Punk being a main eventer


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

This


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

This.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Just for You Swagg


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Damn You!

Eve Torres


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Roderick Stong


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Gail Kim being on a losing streak


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Megan Fox


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Gail Kim being on a losing streak


I can't wait until she starts winning again.

Gail Kim


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Punk losing the WHC to Jeff Hardy at The Bash. Its gonna happen


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Melina still having a job while Candice doesn't


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Owned!:side:

Shelton Benjamin.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Candice having to Carry Melina every time they wrestled.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Candice having to carry her bags out the WWE locker room


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MakaveliRCW said:


> Megan Fox


:happy:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The Simpsons


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Nolo King likes being the reason people mark out!

People mark out real hard!

Hard like cheese, lawls!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Candice being released.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Punk losing the WHC to Jeff Hardy at The Bash. Its gonna happen


Yeah, because the whole reasoning behind giving MITB to Punk not once, but twice is so he could lose it in less than a month to a guy who hasn't even signed a new contract. Flawless.

The fact that Jeff Hardy is NOT the world heavyweight champion.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

that I'm going to see a championship scramble live.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Batista not being on my tv screen for 4 more months.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

The fact that there's a COMPUSA nearby.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Morrison v. Edge from Smackdown tonight.


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Morrison's promo.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Smackdown period.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

My new avy.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Law and order: Criminal Intent (watching it now  )


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

King Of The Hill


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Liam Neeson's speech to his daughter's kidnappers, the best monologue of the year--simple, concise and expertly executed by the Irish actor


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Stratus actually complaining at people for making fun of Candice being released. That's gold.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Lilian Garcia


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Melina owning on Smackdown.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Melina


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

That Melina's wretched reign atop Smackdown's women's division will end at the Bash


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Swagg said:


> Melina owning on Smackdown.


This, pretty sweet counter into the last call on Alicia she did.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Edge vs Morrison on SmackDown.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

JR putting over Morrison like crazy at the end of that match.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Morrison's promo on SD


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Chris The Great Jericho


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Paul Heyman speaking good on Punk


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Ice cream


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Olivia Munn


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Gwyneth Paltrow in _Iron Man_ :yum:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

StoneColdJedi™ said:


> Gwyneth Paltrow in _Iron Man_ :yum:


Will she be in the 2nd one?

Jada Pinkett Smith


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Melina


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Pizza Hut


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

StoneColdJedi™ gif usage policy


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Rick Rolling Postage


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Being the first to inform Startus of Candice Michelles Release. :hmm:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Postage said:


> Being the first to inform Startus of Candice Michelles Release. :hmm:


Actually it was a 3 Way Tie since you, Hannah and Kib all messaged me at the same time


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Maria


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Swagg said:


> Will she be in the 2nd one?


Duh. Of course, in fine redhair, tight business skirt and spiked heels glory :yum:



Postage said:


> StoneColdJedi™ gif usage policy


I like Postage's moral and ethical tastes


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

MakaveliRCW said:


> Paul Heyman speaking good on Punk


Don't you mean Eric Bischoff? Unless I missed a report... :hmm: 


TNA 3-PPV Box sets for $20


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Melina future Ms Swagg Perez :side:


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

CERB3RUS said:


> Don't you mean Eric Bischoff? Unless I missed a report... :hmm:
> 
> 
> TNA 3-PPV Box sets for $20


Yeah Heyman did as well. 

Swagg thinking in his dreams that he'll marry Melina


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

MakaveliRCW said:


> Swagg thinking in his dreams that he'll marry Melina


I'm a dreamer lol. But if I ever meet her I'm putting my mac down.

Shelton Benjamin


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

CM PUNK


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Just don't get speechless @ Swagg, lol. 

Peanut Butter & Jelly sandwiches


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ginger Beer


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Gina's Pizza on Queens Blvd, NY 8*D


----------



## The Dong Master (Jun 20, 2009)

I also very much like Gina's Pizza on Queens Blvd, NY. 8*D


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

The Killers


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Forrest Gump


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Fun With Dick And Jane


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

I have that on DVD that movie is funny as hell, lol. 

My new gif.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Swagg said:


> Melina future Ms Swagg Perez :side:


Not if she becomes the future Mrs Stratus first


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Not if she becomes the future Mrs Stratus first


You have a death wish I see.


My new avy.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Ladder Matches.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Ninja Warrior


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Olivia Munn on the Cover of Playboy.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Gail Kim


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Louise Glover


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Next Womans Champion Michelle McCool.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

When women's wrestling isn't ruining the show.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Womens wrestling


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kelly Kelly making the Womens Division Credible again.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

AJ Styles


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Chris Jericho and Raven at the moment. They're both keeping me very entertained.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Video of Shelly Martinez in a Wet T Shirt Contest that i just found :faint:


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Sounds interesting Stratus, lol

The fact that Mccool/Melina is happening at the bash.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

The sig above my post.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

The avatar above my post. Good choice, good choice


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Dallas Cowboys


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

going to the park


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Popeye's chicken sandwich.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Velvet Sky.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

The fact that there is only females in the sigs above me.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Keeley Hazell


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Dark headed women.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Beating people on fifa 09


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Reservoir Dogs


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

My new banner


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Bacon Sandwich.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

The fact that WWE Superstars is on right now at 8 in the morning.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

That my Family Guy Vol 7 DVD set came in recently


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

MakaveliRCW said:


> The fact that WWE Superstars is on right now at 8 in the morning.


Did you see the move Eve did on Layla. Pretty impressive.


Olivia Munn


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

My new desktop background


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The fact that Ashley Tisdale is way hotter than Megan Fox :side:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The fact tha Olivia Munn is hotter than Ashley Tisdale.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The fact that Megan Fox is millions times hotter than Ashley Tisdale


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Beyonce


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The 2 Posters above me making jokes


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

That Stratus is using a gif I made.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Swagg said:


> Did you see the move Eve did on Layla. Pretty impressive.
> 
> 
> Olivia Munn


Yeah was a pretty sweet move. Already saw Superstars when it came on originally just was watching it again. I think Eve when it's all said and done is gonna be good in the ring if she keeps at it. 

Esther Baxter, there goes a model for you guys


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kerri Parker


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

MakaveliRCW said:


> Yeah was a pretty sweet move. Already saw Superstars when it came on originally just was watching it again. I think Eve when it's all said and done is gonna be good in the ring if she keeps at it.
> 
> Esther Baxter, there goes a model for you guys


Yea I agree about Eve. I like her so hopefully she will be good.


Esther Baxter


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Esther the only other black women I might like more than Beyonce, lol. Speaking of Beyonce

Beyonce.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Keeley Hazell


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Andressa Soares (aka the perfect latina)


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Jennifer Ellison :yum:


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Good choice

Austin Powers Gold member only because Beyonce is in it.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Electronica


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

My avy & sig.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

MakaveliRCW said:


> Good choice
> 
> Austin Powers Gold member only because Beyonce is in it.


Thats on TBS right now 

Britney Spears


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Wristbands. Especially my Decepticons logo.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Pringles


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Orange and Grape Crush Soda.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Gatorade, the best drink ever imo.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Wesson said:


> Gatorade, the best drink ever imo.


This.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Next Mrs Stratus, Beyonce


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Powerade imo.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Swagg's gif in his sig.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

CERB3RUS said:


> Wristbands. Especially my Decepticons logo.


I Want one.

Paul Wall


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

BBQ Ribs


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

BBQ food period.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Masterbation


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Late night bowling


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Beyonce


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Fabolous said:


> I Want one.
> 
> Paul Wall


Game Stop :happy: 


SLIM JIMS!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The banners that have been made for my request so far


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Rouwntree's Random's


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Bones ;D


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Keyboard Cat.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Everybody likes Keyboard Cat.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Michelle McCool lookalike that i work with


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Daffney


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

ItsaBIGSHOW banned from WF, play him off keyboard cat.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

That it's almost Monday so I can have something to watch on T.V.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

_The Hunt for Red October_--film and, probably, the book, too (about a third the way through it)


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Ghostbusters the video game


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

My cat successfully hunting down a roach and flipping it on its backside.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

This kick ass image I found to use as my new avy.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MakaveliRCW said:


> This kick ass image I found to use as my new avy.


So you're admitting he's not getting a push because he's earned it?

I like remembering when Jericho won the world title. It's sad that I have to like the memory, instead of just being able to look forward to the next one, because there won't be a next one.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

No just saying it certainly helps, lol. Punk worked his ass off to get to this point so yeah. 

The fact that Hannah recently gave me the crown as biggest CM Punk mark


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Not in the WWE though. 

uggh.....I don't know, nothing. Pretty much.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

The Washington Wizards tough I know.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

The Phoenix Suns (Fuck Steve Kerr, lol)


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

that I have a 10 week holiday


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

i like me


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

THAT EVERYWHERE I GO, BITCHES ALWAYS KNOW.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Leaving Work at Noon on Mondays.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

NCAA Football 10 demo


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kurt Angle


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Paris Hilton


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ewww, gross.

Pool (the table game, not the swimming device)


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Miley Cyrus


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mr. Blonde


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

BTB'ing.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

KRATOS


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Hannah montanalareehardy


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Jeff Hardy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Anyone who kicks the shit out of Jeff Hardy on television. It's just about the only form of entertainment left in the WWE.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Yeah You's (A New Band)


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

That I am going to my mate's bday party tomorrow


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Finally getting my Atari Classics Game for DS.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Phoenix Wright


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Lindsay Lohan (circa 2005)


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Taylor Wilde


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

AVGN's Newest Review on old Transformers Games


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Davey Richards


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Making music.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Getting to go to Missouri in a couple weeks.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

coen brothers


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

^^^
I'm actually moving there soon funny enough @ Stratus 

Stratus's Mickie theme.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

I like the 20-minute preview of Disney's A Christmas Carol I just saw an hour ago


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

> ^^^
> I'm actually moving there soon funny enough.
> 
> Stratus's Mickie theme.



Im just going there to visit some family 

Makaveli knowing that Candice is the best part of that gif


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

The fact that Stratus knows Candice cannot compare to Mickie


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

searching music up on youtube


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

MakaveliRCW said:


> The fact that Stratus knows None of the Divas Can Compare to Candice


This.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Just about every diva is better than Mandice, but that's not saying much. It's not surprising that she's so awful though because she doesn't have any human body parts, she's a walking tupperware container.

Milkshakes


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Must be a Wisconsin thing since Kennedy was just as fragile as she was.

Ketchup.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

They both need to drink whatever Brett Farve is drinking, lol (football fans should get that one)

Dave Chappelle (even if he did go crazy)


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Foo Fighters


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

WWE so far in 2009.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Gail not being on SD for the last few weeks.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The awesomeness of Smackdown.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

The awesomeness of ECW


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Gail Kim owning TBP in TNA.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Michelle and Maryse owning Gail in WWE


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Ouch, lol. 

CM Punk owning anyone who does drugs.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hardcore Holly handing Punk his first WWE Loss :lmao :lmao

Damn that was hillarious


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Michelle and Maryse owning Gail in WWE


Maryse only beat Gail once. 

CM Punk owning Jeff Hardy at Extreme Rules.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I know but that one match they had, Maryse owned her the whole time. I loved it when she was rubbing Gail's face in the mat


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

That's Maryse only fucking move.


Martin


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

Daffney, single most entertaining KO on the TNA roster.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

CM Punk.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

John Morrison


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Next WHC ~ Jeff Hardy


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

You mean the former WHC. 

Chris Hero.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

KENTA


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Beyonce


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Toast


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Cheese steak


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Spaghetti


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Kofi Kingston


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Greatness in my Sig.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The Bella Twins


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Mickie's new Finisher


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

It was a great superkick.

Maria on Raw tonight.:yum:


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Cena/Miz being made official for the bash.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Oh yeah, Mickie's superkick was awesome.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Triple H smashing Orton's back with the trunk. That was gangsta


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Randy Orton just shoving the guy that got owned by the ladder :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1009435656476

LMFAO :lmao


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1009435656476
> 
> LMFAO :lmao


My computer almost died trying to watch that.

No joke.

I like his other vid though :lmao


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

:lmao funny but I liked the one about his release being a big storyline better. 

The main event for next weeks Smackdown.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I hated that one. Making fun of his release is only going to further fuck up his chances of returning.

Then again, I'm positive he'll never appear in a WWE ring again anyway, but I want him to at least stay quiet so that there's some hope of him coming back. I'd like to take him back as a favourite wrestler, considering he was really the only one in the WWE I genuinely like, and I can't have him as a favourite when he's a failure, as anyone who's a non WWE world champion is.


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

The crowd chanting "you can't wrestle" at Cena after he mentioned it tonight. He probably thought that was hilarious. 8*D


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The fact that the smarks haven't clued in to the fact that chanting "you can't wrestle" at John Cena is so stupid since he's highly superior to every wrestler in the WWE currently at main event level.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

How fans can still chant that is beyond me. 

Raw tonight.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

John Cena.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I think they resent the fact that he's much better than their goldenboy The Rock ever was.

Flashy stylized moveset, both of them. One knows how to use it, the other can't even throw a punch without it looking ridiculous and wrong.

Suits + World championships


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> The fact that the smarks haven't clued in to the fact that chanting "you can't wrestle" at John Cena is so stupid since he's highly superior to every wrestler in the WWE currently at main event level.





MakaveliRCW said:


> How fans can still chant that is beyond me.
> 
> Raw tonight.


Cena should respond with CAN YOU!

Alicia Keys


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

:lmao yeah bet they'd shut up then. Reminds me of when the fans chanted that at the Miz and he yelled back "Who can't wrestle?!?" classic. 

My new gif


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

They wouldn't shut up if he said that. They never will. 

And as good as Cena is, they can chant what they want. No matter how stupid.

For instance, I can chant "Jeff Hardy can't wrestle" all I want, because he can't. It's not my business to know how to because I'm not in the profession and he is.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Yeah true

The sound guy or whoever that was getting blasted in the face with a ladder by Triple H.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Yea dude had to be injured because he took that ladder shot straight to the doom. No hand in the face to block.


Daffney/Taylor Wilde from Slammiversary.


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

The Miz vs John Cena being added to the Bash.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Family Guy


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Headphones.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Godsmack


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Cheerleader Melissa - The best female wrestler in the U.S.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

> Cheerleader Melissa - *The best female wrestler in the U.S*.


Candice Michelle Says Hello.


Velvet Sky


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

My video game magazine not being published again. only because it got replaced with Maxim.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Lita's Band, The Luchagors


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

I like sci-fi


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Irn-Bru


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> *Candice Michelle Says Hello.*
> 
> 
> Velvet Sky


And everyone ignores her  

Triple H


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

LOL!

My new banner I just whipped up.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

That banner is pretty sweet

The fact that ECdub comes on today


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Candice being fired.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Music.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Lewis Black


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

BKB Star. said:


> Candice being fired.


:gun:


Dolph Ziggler FINALLY getting new theme music.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

StoneColdJedi™ said:


> Lewis Black


AKA the greatest comedian in the world right now. 

Lewis Black.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> :gun:
> 
> 
> Dolph Ziggler FINALLY getting new theme music.


;D

Dolph Ziggler in general just plain owns.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Yeah Dolph's new music is sweet.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> AKA the greatest comedian in the world right now.
> 
> Lewis Black.


I like Pyro's taste in stand-up


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Carlos Mencia



j/k 


Pablo Fransisco is fucking awesome


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

StoneColdJedi™ said:


> I like Pyro's taste in stand-up


Awww. 

Thanks, I've always been a huge Black fan. I had Carlin at #1 but he's gone now.  I'll bet he wouldn't have retired either had he kept living.

I like a bunch of the upcoming Blu Ray titles this year. Pulp Fiction and Jackie Brown (which will complete my Tarantino collection on Blu Ray, I already have all his movies, but those two on DVD), Braveheart, Gladiator, Watchmen. A lot of good stuff.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

slappin' bitches with mah dick


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Seafood


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

BKB's sig. 8*D


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Hawthrone


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Swagg's Banner


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

^^
Angelina Love ass shots~!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

AJ Styles


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

Daffney, bad ass sig btw


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Rihanna :yum:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The Hurricane


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah, Gregory Helms ftw.

Matches plz.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Whose Line Is It Anyway?

&

The Hurricane returning


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

TNA Impact being one awful 2 hour crapfest.

I love seeing how bad they can get.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Raven and Daffney's promo on Impact last week. 

"We're all going to HELL!"


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Daffney


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

yottsu said:


> Whose Line Is It Anyway?


Watch it constantly. I interviewed Brad Sherwood and Colin Mochrie via phone to promote one of their show's locally last year (I am a film critic and entertainment writer).

I like _Whose Line..._ as well!


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

The Wrestler. Finally got around to renting and watching it.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Superbad

I've watched that movie so fuckin much.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

The Dark Knight finally got to see it like over a week ago.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

My new Tony Montana jacket... its sick


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

Setanta going bust.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Getting a lapdance on my Birthday a couple years ago from a Girl that looks almost exactly like Maria


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

that its hot in England this whole week


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Mr. Pibb.


----------



## CSR (Nov 14, 2008)

i'd like to know why shutupseb got banned :S

I also like Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

StoneColdJedi™;7381979 said:


> Watch it constantly. I interviewed Brad Sherwood and Colin Mochrie via phone to promote one of their show's locally last year (I am a film critic and entertainment writer).
> 
> I like _Whose Line..._ as well!


Whose line is an amazing program (US version). Colin Mochrie is obviously the funniest one. You were lucky to speak with him.

I love lamp.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Gatorade


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Jammy Dodgers.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Davey Richards impressions of El Generico & Mark Briscoe


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Tits & Ass


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Queen


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

USA beating Spain in soccer.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Heel Jerry Lawler.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

_Undercover Brother_


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Michelle McCool lookalike that i work with :yum:


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Tyler Perry's House Of Payne.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ghostbusters (PS3)

Alot better than i thought it would be.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

The fact that in one of Stratus's sig's Kelly has a CM Punk themed outfit on, lol. Just find that funny all things considering.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kelly being a better "CM Punk" than CM Punk  Atleast she makes his gimmick look better


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Slow your roll there we don't need two hotrods around here, lol. 

That Mick Foley is not TNA world champ anymore.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Kris Logan's FCW theme.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

MakaveliRCW said:


> Slow your roll there we don't need two hotrods around here, lol.
> 
> That Mick Foley is not TNA world champ anymore.


It was about time!

Anyways... I like chocolate pudding... o.o


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Candice Michelle's Womens Title Reign in 2007.

Not to Sound Mark-ish but Her reign was one of best Womens Title runs in the last 4-5 years.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

John Morrison


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

CM Punk being such a big part of Smackdown.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Soulja Boy :side:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Melina being a 3x womens champ.



Xtreme Stratus said:


> Soulja Boy :side:


I wouldn't let no one know that.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Matt Hardy.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Beyonce "The Next Mrs Stratus" Knowles


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

The Veronicas 

These bitches spit fire.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Angelina Love not being the TNA Knockouts Champ anymore. Good job TNA, that was a train wreck from the start.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

^^^
Keep in mind that hasn't happened yet, lol. 

Triple H, HBK, Undertaker, Orton and CM Punk.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

KENTA! This guy is good.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

MakaveliRCW said:


> ^^^
> Keep in mind that hasn't happened yet, lol.
> 
> Triple H, HBK, Undertaker, Orton and CM Punk.


It did. Just because it hasn't aired on my TV doesn't mean I can't celebrate. It happened and it's done. 

Oh no doubt Swagg, KENTA is awesome. Most CM Punk fans should probably enjoy him, considering Punk's WWE style is very KENTA-esque.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Chris Jericho, John Morrison, CM Punk, Christian.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

This video. This is the worst (and thus, the funniest) reply a heel can make to insult an audience. I don't know if this was planned or he just said it out of the blue because he had to come up with something to say fast, but either way.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:lmao WTF Kurt!

My Samsung 42 inch LCD TV.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's reasons like this why I consider Kurt Angle to be tied with Steve Austin and JBL as my favourite wrestler of all time.

Stewie Griffin. Never laughed any harder than I ever have than at some of his stuff.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Stewie owns, esp when Brian owed him money in that one ep. Funny as hell. 

The Simpsons (even though it should have been off the air long ago)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MakaveliRCW said:


> Stewie owns, esp when Brian owed him money in that one ep. Funny as hell.
> 
> The Simpsons (even though it should have been off the air long ago)







"That's what happens, man! Yeah, that's what happens!"

My favourite character in any form of media, seriously. Movies, tv, wrestling, whatever the hell. He's the ultimate to me.

I don't know if that's my favourite moment, he has so many, but that's definately up there. 

Peter owns to an unbelievable amount too, just not as much as Stewie. 

Matter of fact, pretty much every character owns except Meg, and even Meg owns in her own way, since if it weren't for Meg, they'd have nobody to pick on. She's the classic example of the character you hate that you just love to see get humiliated.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

That's probably my favorite thing that has had to do with Stewie even though he's always funny. I'm watching family guy right now and its the one where Peter is running up against his own wife to be president of the school board, lol. 

Peter Griffin.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ah, Running Mates. Family Guy season 2, the show at it's best. It's always great though.

Don't know what my favourite episode is. The episode that got me into Family Guy was Peter Griffin: Husband, Father...Brother?, which is the Nate Griffin black ancestor story, so I have a soft spot for that episode. It probably isn't the one I would say is my favourite if I really analyzed all episodes, but I don't do that. 

I might say The Fat Guy Strangler was my favourite episode, because off the top of my head it's the one that comes to mind. That is HILARIOUS.

The Fat Guy Strangler.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

that I got £20 to spend on something today


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

rKo said:


> that I got £20 to spend on something today





:cheers::cheers:


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

4th And Long w/ Michael Irvin.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

X-Play


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Family Guy Volume 7


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

that I scored the most amazing goal on fifa today


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

_Public Enemies_--Depp is everything we hoped for as John Dillinger


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

This.


And This.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Maryse.

She sucks in ring, oh well. The women is insanely hot. That kinda outweighs the poor ring work.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

StoneColdJedi™ said:


> _Public Enemies_--Depp is everything we hoped for as John Dillinger


I'm glad to hear it, I'm looking forward to this film.

You're a film critic, right? That explains how you've seen it before it's out...

A bunch of really good Blu Ray releases coming out in the next few months.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Going to see Transformers II this sunday.

omfg.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Bands that have Female lead singers.

Evanescence
Paramore
In This Moment
Lacuna Coil
Flyleaf
Kittie


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Beer Money vs Team 3D from Slammiversary 2009. Another solid bout from the two teams. Wished the minor distraction wasn't there, but considering that it was TNA, it wasn't half bad or too overbooked. Honestly, this PPV is pretty solid. I'm shocked and impressed.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Raid. It's been so useful in the past week. I've found a cockroach, a spider, a mosquito and something I had no idea what the heck it was. They were all huge too.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> I'm glad to hear it, I'm looking forward to this film.
> 
> You're a film critic, right? That explains how you've seen it before it's out...


Yes, indeed. I like being that, too


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Good thing to be.

Nice gif btw. I advocate Quentin, he's my favourite director so I can't wait to see Inglorious Basterds.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Both Davey Richards/Kenta matches in ROH


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Eating toast


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Melissa Anderson(Cheerleader Melissa)


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Vengeance 2007.

The Night that Candice Michelle brought Credibility back to the Womens Championship.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:lmao

Tropicana juice


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Getting to Meet Trish Stratus, Victoria and Ashley Massaro :happy:


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

_THX-1138_, George Lucas' first movie


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Worms the Playstion Game.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Smackdown. (Punk, Jericho, Edge, Rey, Taker, Morrison, Hardy)

Hard to not like it.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

The Public Enemies trailers.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Tiger Woods 2010 for the Wii.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Capri Sun


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Fight Night RD 4


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

That I'm going to The Bash this Sunday.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

My avatar.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

yottsu's avatar


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

The Hangover


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

My New Gif


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

My avy.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

My taste in movies


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Mariska :side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ice lollies


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

ADR LaVey said:


> That I'm going to The Bash this Sunday.


Cool, hope you have a good time.

Finally getting off my ass to start my summer reading.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The American Wolves


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Sarah Stock


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Trish Stratus
Lita
Ashley Massaro
Candice Michelle

The WWE Womens Division has not been the same since they left.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Warm showers... o.o


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Trish Stratus
> Lita
> 
> The WWE Womens Division has not been the same since they left.


Fixed


Xbox 360


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Playstation 3


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The 2 Women in my Sig.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Brianna Love


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Megan Fox


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Taco Bell


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Gail Kim


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Whoever beats Gail Kim


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I like it when people aren't talking about divas. 

Having said that, I can't remember the last time I felt good coming here.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Morrison beating Punk tonight.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Xtreme's post.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Dancing!


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Wrestlemania 17


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Punk suckering Morrison in.

Apparantly they don't have Austin promos at the Palace of Wisdom. Don't trust anybody, tool.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

The Prodigy


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Punk/Morrison from Smackdown


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

The Saxophone solo in Pink Floyd's "Money"


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

The new _Inglorious Basterds_ trailer


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

The idea of a CM Punk/Vince alliance.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MakaveliRCW said:


> Punk/Morrison from Smackdown


I hate to say I enjoyed anything with Morrison but I did really like that match too. 

I guess I still have my integrity, since it's just a match. I'll be losing my sanity when it's a promo.




> The new Inglorious Basterds trailer


new? link? :side:

The song I'm listening to now


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> new? link? :side:
> 
> The song I'm listening to now


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

MakaveliRCW said:


> Punk/Morrison from Smackdown


This.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Grazie (That's thanks in Italian if no one knew. No idea why I used a foreign word).

Gonna watch that bitch now.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Michelle Mccool tight ass counter into the Faith Breaker she did on Gail on Smackdown.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fuck that trailer was awesome. Quentin never ceases to amaze me (well, apart from Death Proof, which was decent enough but too feminine). The rest of his films are classics.

The coming months in entertainment. I'm STUNNED as to good it is.

Gladiator, Pulp Fiction, Braveheart, Jackie Brown, Watchmen directors cut, Natural Born Killers directors cut, The Office season 5 ALL on Blu Ray this year. Inglourious Basterds, Public Enemies, the next Grand Theft Auto IV Downloadable Content AND a new GTA IV disc that merges The Lost and Damned as well as the next one into 2 episodes without requiring the original copy of GTA IV to play it, opening up a LOT of save spots for me on my GTA IV disc. Assassins Creed II, Red Dead Redemption (basically GTA IV except a western. Look it up), Batman: Arkham Asylum, and finally capping it off in March..........GOD OF WAR III!!!!!!!!111!!!!!

FUCK!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Mountain Dew Code Red


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Thanks for reminding me pyro of something to put on this thread that I like. 

Samuel Jackson's character in Pulp Fiction.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

MakaveliRCW said:


> Thanks for reminding me pulp of something to put on this thread that I like.
> 
> Samuel Jackson's character in Pulp Fiction.


Samuel L. Jackson in (almost) anything


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jules muthafuckin' Winnfield. 

God I love Sam Jackson. That guy is the funniest actor ever. I still think Jack is the best, but he's right up there as possibly an almost equal favourite just because of how funny he is.

Samuel L. Jackson quotes.

This is from The Long Kiss Goodnight:

"I ain't rich, I ain't handsome, and the last time I got blown candy bars cost a nickel"

:lmao


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:lmao Sam Jack is the man.

Cheese pizza


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

My favorite has to be from pulp fiction when they went to the guys house to get the brief case and he kept getting pissed off at the dude saying what. 

"Do they speak English in what? English motherfucka do you speak it?!?!" 

:lmao He's one of my favorite actors of all time. He even was awesome in the boondocks too.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Super Mario World


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

He's also arguably the best villian in GTA history.

Jack Nicholson. 

"If you haven't gotten a blowjob from a superior officer, well, you're just letting the best in life pass you by. Course, my problem is I'm a Colonel, so I'll just have to keep on taking cold showers until they elect some gal President."

:lmao. God I love that movie. How Unforgiven won best picture in 1992 over A Few Good Men I'll NEVER know.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Jack is pretty awesome too guy always makes me laugh even if the movie isn't a comedy. 

My new gif.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MakaveliRCW said:


> Jack is pretty awesome too guy always makes me laugh even if the movie isn't a comedy.
> 
> My new gif.


Indeed, and the movie I mentioned is a legal drama, not a comedy of any sort.

Jack is HILARIOUS in it.

(Jack is on the stand. He gets asked questions he thinks aren't relevant. He gets up to leave, but quickly gets called back)

"What do you want to discuss now. My favourite color?"

:lmao :lmao

Oh, see the movie if you haven't, it's one of my favourites.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Pulp Fiction, Reservoir Dogs, Jackie Brown, Big Lebowski and Scarface to name a few


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Superbad


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

My 3 Favorite Ashley's

Tisdale
Massaro
Simpson


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

My 3 favourite game series's

God Of War
Grand Theft Auto
Gears Of War

Ironically, they all start with a G. So does game, so does my name. Hmmm....


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Killer Instinct

I really wished they'd make a new game for the PS3 or 360.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Finlay


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Gears Of War 2


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Swagg said:


> Seeing Gail Kim lose again.


:happy:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

LOL! I will never post that in this thread.

Gail Kim


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Left 4 Dead


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

My food.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

My new sig GIF


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Tag Title Classic - American Wolves vs. Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black

This match OWNED SO HARD


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

The fact that The Bash is tomorrow. Can't wait.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CM Punk and Melina retaining their titles at The Bash I hope.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The fact that no one could come close to beating me on SVR or Madden Online.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Yeah I hope so as well tho no way I can see Punk losing the strap. Speaking of Punk. 

I like the fact that he's gonna reel me in about a billion credits


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> The fact that no one could come close to beating me on SVR or Madden Online.


You haven't played me though.



MakaveliRCW said:


> Yeah I hope so as well tho no way I can see Punk losing the strap. Speaking of Punk.
> 
> I like the fact that he's gonna reel me in about a billion credits


Yep beating on Punk to bring me a billion as well.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I like How Jeff Hardy is gonna cost people alot of Credits when he beats CM Punk


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Totino's Party Pizza... Two whole, delicious pizzas for under $3 at Walmart


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

My Huge DVD Collection 

My Family tells me i should be a Video store :lmao


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

That I finally stopped my lazyness and continuing to finish off my first show for my new BTB


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cooking


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

wimbledon tennis


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

The fact that i own the Triller album on LP.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> The fact that i own the Triller album on LP.


My mom has Off the Wall on LP... near mint


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

My brother ordered the Thriller LP again from amazon


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sde3gsqeERY&feature=related

Only 13 Seconds long but still great


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

When Gail starts winning again so Stratus can keep bitching.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The new Main Even Mafia


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Paramore.

One of the few bands that has never put out a bad song.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

doing quizzes on facebook


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I like Crayola Colored Pencils. 8*D



Xtreme Stratus said:


> Paramore.
> *
> One of the few bands that has never put out a bad song.*


You mean besides every song they've put out? :hmm:


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Raviolis


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WWF said:


> I like Crayola Colored Pencils. 8*D
> 
> 
> 
> You mean besides every song they've put out? :hmm:


Yeah, and besides that, saying they've never put out a bad song doesn't say a lot for a band that only has 2 albums. :lmao

Iron Maiden.

Now THERE'S a band that's never put out a bad song. 1975 to present day. 14 studio albums, 7 live albums and 5 best of compilations. Simply stunning.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

John Morrison more than likely getting a Main Event Push. Atleast thats what i see happening after last night.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I still don't get how you can hate Orton and also hate Punk but love Morrison. Morrison is so close to Orton it's not even funny, and Punk is nothing like either of them given his high amount of charisma/mic skills. 

Morrison's a good in ring performer, I'll admit that. I'll happily admit I really enjoyed his match with Punk on SmackDown! this week, but he still has no idea how to do anything else. In fact he's totally clueless at it. He should never get even so much as a world title shot even in a scramble match until he learns the right way to cut a promo. 

Stone Cold Steve Austin


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I used to despise Morrison, mostly during his "Johnny Nitro" days because he was flat out horrible back then but ever since changing to John Morrison, He's just improved so much and I really became a fan over the past year or so. and He doesnt Bore me to death like Punk and Orton.


Slipknot


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

He's improved, but he still sucks. You may find Punk boring as hell in the WWE, but watch what he can do with a promo.






He could cut basically this EXACT promo on Jeff Hardy if the WWE wasn't PG, and it would put him over the top. It's that good, and I hate Indy wrestling, so you know I'm telling the truth when I say it's worth it.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Samoa Joe's new theme music


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Nintendo DS.

This is keeping me entertained until The Orange Box comes in and then i can finally play something on my PS3 again.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Nintendo DS.
> 
> This is keeping me entertained until The Orange Box comes in and then i can finally play something on my PS3 again.


Did you watch that promo I posted on the last page? I wanted to get your reaction to see if you had any sanity left.  :side:

Coca Cola


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Actually ive seen it before . I'll admit its a great promo, If WWE actually allowed him to do stuff like that, i'd probably become a fan but right now, I cant stand him.

Taylor Wilde.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Considering how they played on the drug thing last night I can actually see Punk somewhat doing a promo like that in WWE. 

John Morrison


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, at least you can give credit where it's due. 

That's what he should be doing but it's not under his control. You shouldn't blame him for it, you should blame Vince and co. They're the ones who water down the WWE to doing these stupid no blood telecasts and John Cena ass kissing fans segments.

If I know what somebody is capable of, I give them the benefit of the doubt. I guess all you can hope for is that they'll let him cut the best heel promos that somebody in the PG era can, like Jericho. He's still good at it.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

CM Punk vs Morrison from smackdown.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Meh Punk is still awesome regardless and will cut amazing promo's wants his heel turn comes full circle 

Punk's heel turn storyline. Best thing going in WWE right now.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That I'm going to make a new rate thread. Hope it catches on.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Pyro's avatar


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kurt Angle finally getting the TNA Title again.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The three posters sigs above me.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kurt Angle winning the TNA title again.

Hey, if he keeps winning it, maybe when Kennedy takes over the company it'll be an accomplishment.





























Nah, but I can dream.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Swagg's Gifs in his sig (except Gail )


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jeremy Hotz. 

Maybe the greatest Canadian stand up of all time. It's got to be him or Peters, but Peters sticks to mainly race jokes. Funny as fuck, but limited.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

System of a Down


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Dave Chappelle


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Chris Rock


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

http://www.wwe.com/content/media/video/vms/entrancevideo/2007/september15-21/5475344

One of my Favourite Entrance Videos.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Rescue Me


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Trish Stratus.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> http://www.wwe.com/content/media/video/vms/entrancevideo/2007/september15-21/5475344
> 
> One of my Favourite Entrance Videos.


When was she employed by the WWE.:side:


Trish Stratus


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

They'll be begging her to come back 

Christy Hemme


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Orange Sherbet


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> *They'll be begging her to come back *
> 
> Christy Hemme


O really!

Finally getting fight night to work.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WWE wouldn't beg for Candice to come back even if the divas got their own brand.

o shit.

Coffee.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Del's Lemonade


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Sloppy Joes


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Kenny King


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The 5 People in my sig.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

The 5 people in Stratus sig.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Cherry Coke


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Cherry Coke is great. My second favorite kind next to Vanilla, though unfortunately that appears to have been discontinued. 

Borat. They're showing it on USA right now, heh.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

We still get Vanilla Coke in every week at the store i work at 

Lemon Pepsi. This was discontinued though, i loved this stuff


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Lynn vs Danielson vs Black vs Aries ROH match.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The little tribute to MJ at the end of R Kelly's Same Girl Remix.

Obviously the song was made before he died but i still thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

The Codebreaker in Xtreme's sig.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The posters avy above me.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Morrison gif in the sig above me.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Soda o.o


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Mickie James using a Superkick as a finisher.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Watching classic Michael Jackson videos on high volume.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Watching Bruce Lee movies.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Watching Farrah Fawcett's _Playboy_ video


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Five Guys. Ate there today with the family for my dad's birthday; the fries were heavenly.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Watching Summer RnB songs on KISS


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Cheesy Kung-Fu flicks. The cheesier the better.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=39903630


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

My new Family Guy Vol. 7 dvd set,  




Once again, I own them all, so Stewie can't own me. :side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CERB3RUS said:


> My new Family Guy Vol. 7 dvd set,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I own everything as well. It feels good to know that.

Motörhead


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

TOOL! One of the best bands EVER! I can't get the song "Sober" out of my head.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Seeing wrestling live


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Watching past RKO's.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Motorola phones


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Kris Logan's finisher in FCW, the "Total Eclipse".


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Bashing _Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen_


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

StoneColdJedi™ said:


> Bashing _Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen_


This.

Mr Pink


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Swagg said:


> Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen


This.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

People who recognize that blinding & deafening special effects and Megan Fox's alleged appeal do not constitute as characteristics of a good movie


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Gail Kim getting owned by Michelle McCool every week.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Gail Kim getting owned by Michelle McCool every week.


What! Not superwoman.


Beyonce


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKeoyL9Vccc

Best Moment of 2007 Without a Doubt.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Watching the high school reunion scene over and over from _Zack and Miri..._


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

drink all day play all nite.


----------



## A - ROB (Mar 20, 2009)

watching the tna knockouts


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

The CM Punk/Jeff Hardy storyline. Will probably be the best feud/storyline all year with Rey/Jericho close.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Michelle McCool winning the Womens Title.

Almost makes up for Candice being released


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

The Taste of Chicago


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Eve. <33333333333 8*D


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

The fact HHH lost a 3 stages of hell match without getting pinned once.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Batista having a 1 week title reign :lmao


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Jeff Hardy having a 5 minute reign. :lmao


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Jericho being able to appear on Raw again after becoming a Unified Tag Champ last night :happy:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

RRey/Jericho match at The Bash.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Fuse Loaded : Killswitch Engage being On Demand today.

All their videos playing in an hour long show


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Beyonce performance on last nights BET Awards.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Getting to meet Kelly Kelly yesterday and getting her autograph.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

The thought of Jericho and Edge appearing on ECW since they can appear on all the brands.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

MakaveliRCW said:


> The thought of Jericho and Edge appearing on ECW since they can appear on all the brands.


WOW!

The thought of Edge & Christian being in the same ring again.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Having a picture of me & Evan Bourne.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Yup exactly what I was thinking @Swagg Dreamer and Christian (only because it makes sense all things considering) vs Edge and Jericho please. 

CM Punk being apart of the best thing going in WWE atm.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Jericho being the first superstar to be Undisputed champ and tag team undisputed champion. THE BEST.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

John Morrison getting a main event push soon. Hopefully he'll end the Misery AKA Punk's Title Reign :side:


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

THE AWESOMENESS THAT WAS mYSTERIO AND jERICHO LAST NIGHT


sorry, i'm a litle excited.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Sgt. Pepper gif sig, lol. JR has been awesome lately.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

JR being down like that lol.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Rey Mysterio


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Paris Hilton


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Melina.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Chris Jericho


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Chris Jericho


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Rey Mysterio


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Melina


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Mccool.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Mark Henry splitting wigs


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Mickie James


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Evan Bourne


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jack Swagger on Raw. I was worried he'd go to SmackDown!. This move will keep him stagnant and unprogressive.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Smackdown being the best show


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Edge and Jericho as a tag team.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jericho being the only man in WWE history to be a double champion in the World AND Tag division.

Plus he's with Edge which means he's basically guaranteed never to lose while they're a team.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Or lose, just to gain it back then next ppv. Edge will rub off on him.

HHH


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Mark Henry


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

The ratings machine Mark Henry


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Orton getting owned by Mark Henry


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Chris "Greatness" Jericho


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Michelle "The Great" McCool


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

Maria.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Kris "The Great" Logan in FCW. 8*D


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Gail Kim


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Wesna Busic


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Nikki Roxx


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

people who like Nikki Roxx


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

A knockout who will be debuting in TNA that I have been waiting for.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

A certain female terminator who's been hiding under a burka


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Candice "The Great" Michelle


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

A certain female Future Legend.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Swagg said:


> A certain female Future Legend.


Nice to see that you're agreeing with the post above you :happy:

Ashley Massaro


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Next weeks RAW spoilers.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Maryse


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The next divas champion and I'm not talking about Mickie.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Swagg said:


> The next divas champion and I'm not talking about Mickie.


Yea I want Kelly to be Divas Champ too.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Gail 'fucking' Kim


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Alicia Fox


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

TheSoulTaker said:


> Gail 'fucking' Kim


This.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

John 'the great' Cena


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Chris 'The Best In The World' Jericho


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Jennifer Ellison.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Jamie Noble


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Paid vacations


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Jennifer Ellison.


this.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Finally getting a new PS3 game today.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Batistia being on raw.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Edge and Jericho being on Raw again.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Doritos with hot sauce & lemon


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Balsamic vinaigarette


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Lesbians :side:


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Porn.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

ECW...


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Big Brother.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Christian


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Melissa Flash wrestling Sarita in 2 weeks!


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

_Get Shorty_


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

The Hart Dynasty on SD!


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Smackdown period.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

SHIMMER exclamation point


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Jack Swagger. Too bad they've fucked him over by moving him to RAW.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Looking at Eve pics. 8*D


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

BKB Star. said:


> Jack Swagger. Too bad they've fucked him over by moving him to RAW.


"RAW - Where promising mid-card careers go to die"

Jamming on the bass guitar


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Don Rickles... a sample. Anybody under the age of 25 needs to study the genius


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

A Deleted Scene that i just found from Transformers 2 :lmao


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Muhammad Hassan


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

EEEEVVVEEE. 8*D


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Jamie Foxx


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Megan Fox


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Alicia Fox


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Alicia Fox


This.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Sarah Stock


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Chocolate milk

(Epic)


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

New York Yankees


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Gail Kim


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Velvet Sky


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Jennifer Blake


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Braden Walker


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:lmao

Lacy


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Scott Steiner's Mic Skills.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Red Sox Nation


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

<33333 Eve <33333


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Beyonce


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Katy Perry


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Rhaka Khan


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Wesley Holiday


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Boba Fett


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Rhaka Khan




Angela Fong


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Nattie's new shoot


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Vida Guerra


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Rihanna


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Megan Fox


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Amerie


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

ECW being on now.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Cheryl Cole


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

When Maryse beats Mickie at NOC :side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Getting my Internet back. The phoneline went out for about 2 hours.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Pyro's sig.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Pyro's sig. Chris Jericho is so awesome 8*D

Edit: I got here and Swagg's post wasn't there... but he beat me to it :/


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I like it too. 

I just hope they mention it on tv, because he is the only man to ever be a double champion in both divisions. It's a fuck of an accomplishment.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Weird Al


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> I like it too.
> 
> I just hope they mention it on tv, because he is the only man to ever be a double champion in both divisions. It's a fuck of an accomplishment.


Knowing Jericho he'll bring it up on Smackdown this week, lol. 

Abraham Washington. Seeing those FCW vids the dude is pretty awesome.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I hope it gets mentioned, but I don't know if creative is even smart enough to remember that.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

MakaveliRCW said:


> Knowing Jericho he'll bring it up on Smackdown this week, lol.
> 
> Abraham Washington. Seeing those FCW vids the dude is pretty awesome.


I like the gif in your sig


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Yeah Mark Henry owns 

Mark Henry's face turn.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

My new avatar.

God bless IGN.com, you can get anything you want transparent to this background, blends right in perfectly. I've used them for months but forgot about them when I replaced my computer. Gotta get back all the ones I used to have.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The new wrestlers in ECW.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

This ep of King of the hill where this kid kept messing with Hank calling him dusty old bones and then ended up taking the kids bike, lol.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Yoshi Tatsu


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WWE making the IWC look retarded by replacing everyone from ECW they traded to Raw instead of "killing" it.

I swear, nobody on the Internet ever thinks that something might be done for a reason..


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Maryland Cookies


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> WWE making the IWC look retarded by replacing everyone from ECW they traded to Raw instead of "killing" it.
> 
> I swear, nobody on the Internet ever thinks that something might be done for a reason..


Exactly, lol I knew they were going to replace them anybody who follows this new ECW should have knew that but yet people kept going on and on about how it's dead now, and then bam WWE springs 4 new guys on us in one night.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Real Madrid.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

The Lakers especially Kobe, Fish, Luke, and Phil


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Playing tennis


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Marat Safin


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Dragon Ball Z, Tenchi, Gundam Wing, Ronin Warriors, and even Sailor Moon :side:


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Pokemon


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Digimon


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Dragonball and to a far lesser degree Dragonball Z


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

This dude right here. 










SS level 2 Gohan is my favorite DBZ character ever.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Yeah SS Goku during the Freiza fight owned.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

My all time favorite Dragonball character










The one and only Oolong​


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Pissed off Gohan was the Shit but not as much as when Goku first transformed when Freiza pissed him off


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Krillin. Him getting killed all of the time brings the lulz.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

lol yeah poor guy. 

The Cell games


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Living in Mickie world


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Family Guy


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Layla


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Egg & potato salad


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

French toast


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Maple Syrup


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Gail Kim


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

The NBA


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Scrubs.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Bernie Mac (R.I.P)


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Videl. Always been one of my favorite DBZ characters (though nobody beats Vegeta).


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

I like Vegeta talks a bunch of shit but don't back it up all the time, lol. 

My dog Prince


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Hewitt/Roddick tennis match... was so awesome


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

"If Only" the movie


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

ECW yesterday


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Abraham Washington


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The song D.O.A by Jay-Z


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Swagg said:


> Abraham Washington


Same. The guy imo will be a star with those mic skills.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

John Goodman


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

MakaveliRCW said:


> Same. The guy imo will be a star with those mic skills.


Is he also a wrestler?

Melina


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Heard he was just a manager/GM type only IE: Like AAE 

Yoshi


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Megan "The Great" Fox


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Fabulous' sig


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

!Eve!


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Swagg said:


> *Is he also a wrestler?*
> 
> Melina


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65YjMGUkU5w

Only match I've seen him wrestle in. (It starts at 3:00 btw) 8*D


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

MakaveliRCW said:


> I like Vegeta talks a bunch of shit but don't back it up all the time, lol.


I like Vegeta as well and always felt bad that he worked his Ass off while Goku just was a natural

The only thing I liked about GT was Pan


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

That mickie james will face Mayrse at the next ppv.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I like that Maryse will surprise everyone beat Mickie at NOC


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

wwetna1 said:


> I like Vegeta as well and always felt bad that he worked his Ass off while Goku just was a natural
> 
> The only thing I liked about GT was Pan


The GT series was kinda a letdown for me honestly. Like I thought it would be much better, but DBZ is still the best to me. 

Trunks (the DBZ character)


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Having a flashback. Feels nice.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Knowing my favorite female wrestler will be debuting in TNA soon.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Nipsey Hustle Always nice to hear solid west coast rappers.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Pro Wrestling Guerrilla & Chikara Pro Wrestling.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Undertaker.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Zack Ryder.

OHHHHHHHHHHHHH RADIO~


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Beer Money!


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

MakaveliRCW said:


> The GT series was kinda a letdown for me honestly. Like I thought it would be much better, but DBZ is still the best to me.
> 
> Trunks (the DBZ character)


I liked Trunks as well more so the future one.

I did like Krillin though as that little bastard managed to keep up with the guys no matter what. 



Swagg said:


> Knowing my favorite female wrestler will be debuting in TNA soon.


I also like that the scarlet winch will return to ECW next week


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

wwetna1 said:


> I liked Trunks as well more so the future one.
> 
> I did like Krillin though as that little bastard managed to keep up with the guys no matter what.
> 
> ...


Yeah the future one was the best Trunks. Even tho the kid one was kinda cool too. 

Majin Buu


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Wasn't big on Gogeta, but Vegito was great as he had a lot of Vegeta's attitude and Goku's style


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Same here for that same exact reason. I like how stubborn Vegeta was about fusion, lol. 

Jack Swagger


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

wwetna1 said:


> I also like that the scarlet winch will return to ECW next week


Seems like she's been of forever.


Katie Lea


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Evan Bourne on Raw

As well as Beverly and Angela


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Eminem.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Nas..


----------



## A - ROB (Mar 20, 2009)

the hart dynasty on smackdown


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Dr Dre 2001 Album


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Flaming Hot Cheetos


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Melina


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Eve

Or as I like to call her, Evey Pie. 8*D


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Likes making fun of Hardy marks


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Rated-HBK™ said:


> Flaming Hot Cheetos


Yup, yup


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

The Main Event


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Greatest of All Time, John Cena :seeme:


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

The REAL greatest of all time The Heartbreak Kid Shawn Michaels


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Greatest Womens Wrestlers of All Time,

Trish Stratus
Lita
Candice Michelle

:happy:


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> The Greatest Womens Wrestlers of All Time,
> 
> Trish Stratus
> Lita
> ...


Agreed


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

The Greatest Diva of all time *Mickie James*


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

The next diva's champion MICKIE JAMES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Mariska Hargitay finally agreeing to contract negotionas and returning to _SVU_ in the fall


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

CM Punk


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> The Greatest Womens Wrestlers of All Time,
> 
> Trish Stratus
> Lita
> ...


I also agree.


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)




----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Sitting around and doing nothing.


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Snacking on peanuts and M&Ms.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Drinking coffee


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

John Morrison


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Maryse


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Melina


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Fabolous's sig


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Beyonce


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Katie Lea


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Rated-HBK™ said:


> Katie Lea


This.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Trish Stratus


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

mawatte said:


> Snacking on peanuts and M&Ms.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Medo said:


> Fabolous's sig


This. 

Oh shit I said this before but I think I put it in the dislike thread by accident


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

^ 

MVP


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Thank you Medo & rko

Watching cooking shows on TV


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Rey Mysterio


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

The Legend Killer *RKO*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Hayden P.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Kim Kardashian


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Kris "The All Around Best" Logan


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Daffney


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

ADR LaVey's Maryse gif sig.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Swagg said:


> Daffney


Seconded.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

WWE Superstars


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

I like the thought of Fisher, Kobe, and Artest defending the perimeter


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Manchester United


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

The Total Eclipse by "The Multi-moved Paragon" Kris Logan


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Beyonce AKA WIFEY :side:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Christy Hemme


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Pro Wrestling Guerrilla
Zack Ryder
Dolph Ziggler getting a push towards the IC Title
3OH!3


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Scott 'The Big Bad Booty Daddy" Steiner. Let his crappy WWE run go, people, the man can still deliver.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Power Metal.

~!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The team of Awesome Kong and Tara.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Swagg said:


> The team of Awesome Kong and Tara.


Hell yeah, Team Destruction FTW!

Nikki Roxx!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Michelle beating Gail with the Faith Breaker multiple times.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Aishwarya Rai.

hoooooooly shit


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Gail Kim owning The Beautiful People.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Jeff Jarrett Doing a Pedigree :lmao


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^Agreed. But it's even better when Mike Tenay calls it a 'Double Arm DDT'. Classic.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Strange considering that Foley actually does a Double Arm DDT and it looks nothing like that.

MCMG


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

That's what makes the cover up even more awful.

Katy Perry.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Lady GaGa


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Takeshi Morishima.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Morrison's Pele Kick on Haas.

Almost as good as Aj's


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

The potential US title match for Night Of Champions.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hailsabin said:


> The potential US title match for Night Of Champions.


What is it? 

This 



Spoiler: SmackDown!



Jeff Hardy jobbed to Kane this week



:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao Amazing booking of your world title contender


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The knockouts match that's gonna happen in 2 weeks.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> What is it?
> 
> This
> 
> ...


Have u read whats gonna happen next week involving Jeff Hardy? I think you'll love it, lol. 

Superstars today.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> What is it?
> 
> This
> 
> ...


Bourne vs Kofi vs Big Show.

Btw Kane beat Jeff thanks to a distraction from Punk. It made perfect sense.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MakaveliRCW said:


> Have u read whats gonna happen next week involving Jeff Hardy? I think you'll love it, lol.
> 
> Superstars today.


No, I haven't. Let me know. 

Use the tags, of course.

Distraction? Ah, fuck.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Crunch 'N Munch


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Pyro™;7416356 said:


> No, I haven't. Let me know.
> 
> Use the tags, of course.
> 
> Distraction? Ah, fuck.





Spoiler:  Punk Smackdown



Punk's promo on Jeff:
"Are you happy Jeff? You come out earlier wearing an eye patch mocking me? I could have been seriously injured because of you! You see this right here? This is Dyhydroxy Sulfate -- I have to put it in my eye three times a day. It's the only foreign substance I'll allow in my body. Now Jeff, I know you know a lot about prescription medication but, see, to get this legally you have to get it from a doctor. If you want to be like me, with your little eyepatch, instead of doing that, why don't you try living a clean lifestyle, a straight edge lifestyle? Jeff, you have two strikes, do you know how many I have? ZERO. Do you know how many times I've been suspended Jeff? ZERO. Do you know how many times I've been to a rehab facility in my life? ZERO. Do you know what your chances are for beating me at Night of Champions Jeff? ZERO"



That Smackdown comes on tomorrow


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Kaszanka (aka Blood Sausage). Yeah, that's right. Don't knock it 'till you tried it. Kaszanka + onions + frying pan = *EPIC WIN!!!*


----------



## A - ROB (Mar 20, 2009)

playing video games


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Lionel Messi


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The Shoot interview CM Punk & Samoa Joe


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Mark Henry's badass theme


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Ronaldo 9 Brazil


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Roger Federer


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Aston Villa FC!!


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Watching tennis


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Morrison Follower said:


> Watching tennis


watching Federer kick ass right ?


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Chocolate Milkshake.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Jenna Haze


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Keeley Hazel's boobs.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

The singing episode of Scrubs.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Will Smith


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Halle Berry


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Shakira


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8XW...?q=CM+Punk&emb=0&aq=f&feature=player_embedded

:lmao PLEASE WATCH


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

^ :lmao

CM Punk


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Flanny said:


> The singing episode of Scrubs.


John Ritter on _Scrubs_--RIP


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Filety Sledziowe Po Wiejsku (Herring Filets in Oil & Vinegar w/ Onions) - So f'n good!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

sirdilznik sig with Ayako


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Claymore, the manga.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Jim Thome


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Steve Buscemi


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Rated Y2J


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

ADR's Melina avvy 8*D


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Vida Guerra


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Vida Guerra's ass


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Space Jam.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Kim Kardashian


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Kim Kardashian's ass :side:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

My wife Mickie James


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

angelina love


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Hayden Panettiere


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

The two sigs above me.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

The finey Layla


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Chris "The Great" Jericho


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Melina.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

The Rated R Super star Edge


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Melina


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Melissa


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Smackdown


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

BBQ food


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

The Legend Killer


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

AJ Styles


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Melina's entrance.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

The Undertaker


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Ed Reed


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Beyonce


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Space Jam


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Pizza.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Alcohol


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

That edge might be out for a while.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Stone Cold


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Biscuits.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Kris "fucking" Logan


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Trish Stratus


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Medo's sig. 8*D


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

People from Florida. :hmm:


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

WWF said:


> People from Florida. :hmm:


Sup homie.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Kick push, kick push. 8*D


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I like Lupe Fiasco. ****? Maybe a little bit. 8*D


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Emperor_NaS said:


> That edge might be out for a while.


:no::no:



Morrison Follower said:


> Medo's sig. 8*D


You know it 






*The Rated R Super Star Edge* ~ get well soon


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

After Eights.


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

The fact that ItsaBIGSHOW apparently got banned again.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

mawatte said:


> The fact that ItsaBIGSHOW apparently got banned again.


:lmao knew it was gonna happen.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:lmao It better be permanent







This video I was watching. David Cross is hilarious.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Everytime I see that dude I still think of his role in Scary Movie two, lol. 

Scary Movie (the 1st one)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Every time I see him, I think of Zero from Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas. He was voicing that character. 

His stand up is the best thing about him though, he's one of the best comedians in America.

Lewis Black. THE best stand up comedian in America.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

I never knew he was a voice over in San Andreas interesting. Honestly I never knew he did stand up until now. 

My new gif in my sig.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

The new video game Prototype.

Pyro, have you heard of it?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, he's the nerd in San Fierro. 










Ironically (or more likely, on purpose) it looks exactly like him, lol.

Most comedians do stand up, very few stay with just television.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Yeah I was about to say he looks just like him, lol. My favorite character in that game is Ryder just because he modeled after Eazy E 

West Coast Rap music.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Morrison Follower said:


> The new video game Prototype.
> 
> Pyro, have you heard of it?


I've heard of it, I went to rent it but it's out. I haven't gotten a chance to play it.

Everybody keeps comparing it to InFamous though, which has me feeling down on it, because that game is utter shit. 

Is it like it? I'll try it anyway when I can, but I just want to know.

And my favourite San Andreas character is either Sam Jackson or James Woods. Maybe James Woods since James Woods absolutely loves Family Guy and has had 2 episodes centered around him. 

The God of War 3 demo. Have you seen this, Morrison Follower (do you have a name, lol?)

You have to if you haven't, this game is gonna destroy people's faith in other games.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Yeah Sam Jackson owns, lol. 

The Boondocks.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Pyro™;7422486 said:


> I've heard of it, I went to rent it but it's out. I haven't gotten a chance to play it.
> 
> Everybody keeps comparing it to InFamous though, which has me feeling down on it, because that game is utter shit.
> 
> ...


I bought it today. The guy who works at the vid-game shop told me it was a good pick over two others I wanted so I figured why not. He did mention though he'd pick it over InFamous (I haven't played that one so I wouldn't know). But I think the similarities come from both main characters having something happen to them and seeking out revenge right? Well, atleast that's what Prototype is about so far despite the chaos. But it's also free roam which is nice and you get all these highflying abilities, etc. I can't put the console down most of the time. :side:

IMO though the only down fall of it is that it gets a bit too repetitive.

I haven't seen it yet but I'll check it out.

And my name's Chris btw, lol. 

At the store today I saw the cover to the Batman: Arkham Asylum game, it looked good. Have you seen it?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Morrison Follower said:


> I bought it today. The guy who works at the vid-game shop told me it was a good pick over two others I wanted so I figured why not. He did mention though he'd pick it over InFamous (I haven't played that one so I wouldn't know). But I think the similarities come from both main characters having something happen to them and seeking out revenge right? Well, atleast that's what Prototype is about so far despite the chaos. But it's also free roam which is nice and you get all these highflying abilities, etc. I can't put the console down most of the time. :side:
> 
> IMO though the only down fall of it is that it gets a bit too repetitive.
> 
> ...


InFamous is about a guy who gets electrical powers when his entire city gets destroyed by something, I think it was a bomb. Most people are either sick or dead, yet he's unaffected and is getting stronger. Go figure. ~_____~

The storyline has no sense of coherency whatsoever, the characters are awful, the electrical based hits are amazingly boring. The only good thing about the game is the climb on anything feature they have, just like Assassins Creed but easier and more free flowing.

How repetitive? I played Assassins Creed through and still liked it.

Here's the GOW 3 demo. Watch and be amazed. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bfxp-IpL9s

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrC82Qclnvs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=asB_MlL5xnc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9G0oGdAYq_I

Chris.....good name. My name is Gord, I don't know if you knew that or not since a lot of people call me that here. You can call me that, or Pyro. Whichever suits you, I don't care.

Have I seen the cover? I don't think I have, although I've seen just about everything else. It looks unbelievable, especially since all the other Batman games have been shit and this is the first one that they really put the work into.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Lewis Black. THE best stand up comedian in America.


Absolutely and utterly in agreement


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> InFamous is about a guy who gets electrical powers when his entire city gets destroyed by something, I think it was a bomb. Most people are either sick or dead, yet he's unaffected and is getting stronger. Go figure. ~_____~
> 
> The storyline has no sense of coherency whatsoever, the characters are awful, the electrical based hits are amazingly boring. The only good thing about the game is the climb on anything feature they have, just like Assassins Creed but easier and more free flowing.
> 
> ...


Prototype is a bit like that. NYC and it's people are infected with a virus and it's attempted to be stopped by the military as you play Alex Mercer. He has amnesia in the game. His character reminds me of a mix of Jason Bourne/Wolverine. Bourne with all the hand to hand combos and Wolverine with the claw feature/combo. Not to mention both also had memory loss.

Repetitive in the sense that you can "consume" people to take on their identity and that most of the free roaming is just to find these blue like orbs two but things, etc. I dunno could just be me being picky.  But I like the highflying bit of it where you can sprint across or up and down buildings and then glide down which is an upgrade you have to buy. I like all the "super" abilities too. 

GOW 3 seriously looks awesome. Flaming bow and arrow? Count me in. The graphics are also great. When's it out?

Yeah, I call myself "The Chris" on MSN. :side: 

Gord it is, lol. 

Yeah, all the past games were crap. This one though looks really promising. What I like most is that yes it's a Batman game but it's mainly also a villains game with each getting their moment to shine. I think I read you could play Joker. I also like how they handled Riddler. I saw a pic of his cell having French writing, I liked that. Here's the cover:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh yes, I have seen that cover. I just didn't realize it, lol.

Prototype's story sounds a little better than InFamous's. Hopefully the story isn't a bunch of incoherent shit that doesn't make sense. 

God of War 3 comes out in March. That's a while. I take it that you're not familiar with the first 2 GOW games, given that you haven't been following 3. I would go out tomorrow and rent them, or better yet buy them. You'll get each cheap, as they're PS2 games. Both games look great for PS2 games, but they're not anywhere near this sharp. 3 is entirely Blu Ray hi def, as is the norm for PS3. The cinematic cutscenes however are incredibly sharp, much crisper than the gameplay, though the gameplay does look very good, even still.

Joker is exclusive to the PS3 version. Kind of a benefit that I prefer PS3 to 360.  Although I have both. Joker is only available through challenge maps, though, not in the main game, in which you play only Batman. Joker is downloadable content and it will come on the PS Store the very day Arkham Asylum is released, free of charge. Yes, free. 

Are there any game photos of Riddler himself? Put one up if there is, I'd like to see it. If not, well, whatever.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

That pic Pyro has on his sig... :lmao

Uncle Lisp... You mean Jack Thwagger? :lmao


----------



## OrtonisGod321 (Jun 20, 2008)

i like turtles


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> Oh yes, I have seen that cover. I just didn't realize it, lol.
> 
> Prototype's story sounds a little better than InFamous's. Hopefully the story isn't a bunch of incoherent shit that doesn't make sense.
> 
> ...


:lmao

Yeah I haven't played the first two but now I'm hooked since seeing the third. I think I have enough cash for both and I still have my PS2 in the garage, lol. I loved what I saw in those youtube vids for the third. Definitely putting it on my waiting list.

Playing Joker or not, I still can't wait. This may just be the Batman game a lot of us have been waiting for.  

I haven't seen any pics of Riddler, just mainly lots of Joker himself. I'm sure there may be some pics of Riddler but I dunno where to look since there aren't any on ign.com. I had the Game Informer issue though where there was the exclusive first look for the game, and they had a pic of his cell which I found on IGN.










Translation for the French: "I've loved. I've suffered. Right now I hate."


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Morrison Follower said:


> Translation for the French: "I've loved. I've suffered. Right now I hate."


I like how the Riddler is turning out to be creepy as fuck! Well, his cell is hinting that. Of course, the entire game is hinting that :side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Morrison Follower said:


> :lmao
> 
> Yeah I haven't played the first two but now I'm hooked since seeing the third. I think I have enough cash for both and I still have my PS2 in the garage, lol. I loved what I saw in those youtube vids for the third. Definitely putting it on my waiting list.
> 
> ...


Do you have a PS3 or a 360? If you have a PS3, you don't need to get your PS2 out of the garage, they'll work. If not, you need to get a PS3 because that's what GOW III comes on. It's an exclusive, just like Gears of War is a 360 exclusive.

I'm glad I could make a new God of War fan. Best gaming decision you'll ever make. 

Yeah, tell me about it. It's looks spectacular. Here's the Batman demo, too.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8TP9NvmnbA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P09YMOIIgA8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCfsUvHl4fU

Nice pic, I'll see if I can find any of Riddler himself.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

yottsu said:


> I like how the Riddler is turning out to be creepy as fuck! Well, his cell is hinting that. Of course, the entire game is hinting that :side:


Yeah I love the whole dark tone the game has. Which is very fitting considering Arkham is the darkest place for all the goons of Gotham. 


Pyro™;7422686 said:


> Do you have a PS3 or a 360? If you have a PS3, you don't need to get your PS2 out of the garage, they'll work. If not, you need to get a PS3 because that's what GOW III comes on. It's an exclusive, just like Gears of War is a 360 exclusive.
> 
> I'm glad I could make a new God of War fan. Best gaming decision you'll ever make.
> 
> ...


I only have a 360, so that sucks. But since GOW 3 comes out in March, by Christmas I should have a PS3, lol. :side:

Totally, I can't believe I didn't get into the series earlier despite hearing so much of it.

B:AA is beautifully epic. I can't wait even more now since seeing the demo cause I've only seen pics. Plus, Hamill voicing Joker is a treat within itself.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, that's good. PS3's are necessary to have, imo. Not only for the games, but Blu Ray. My collection is getting up here, about 25 or so movies.

Yeah, it's a breathtaking series. My all time favourite. I got into the series because I saw GOW 1 really cheap and decided to buy it. I said, well it's cheap, so I'll try it and if I love it, I didn't have to spend more money to rent it and then buy it, and if I hate it I'll just throw it out because it wasn't that much. Played the whole thing, it immediately became my favourite game. I went out right after I finished the first and bought GOW II. Didn't see the reviews or anything, just bought it. Even better. This (III) is mindblowing on another level compared to them though, it's stunning.

By the way, I'll just ask this since you have a 360. Have you played Gears of War? It's my favourite 360 game and is also completely awesome. Not as much as God of War but still insanely worth it.

Arkham Asylum is beautiful and Hamill is the Joker topped it off for me. When I heard he was playing the Joker I was ecstatic. Kevin Conroy is also playing Batman, and Arleen Sorkin is playing Harley, so that's at least 3 voices from the animated series playing their characters, plus Paul Dini is doing the writing, and he invented the animated series which was brilliantly written. I'm loving it the more I hear about it.


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

Gord and Chris, you guys should definitely try Red Faction Guerilla. It's got good graphics, a good damage engine and has fun gameplay which should keep you interested for a long while.

I like it too, btw.

Watching the Arkham Asylum demo now, will post thoughts after..


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'll look at it later. Don't know if I'll rent it, but I'll look at it at least.



> -- Jeff Hardy did an interview on TV in Spain where he said that he only had a few weeks left on his contract and had not signed a new deal.


^That.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

If Jeff is leaving then Punk to secretly drug Hardy to get him fired please.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sadly with my luck I know Jeff is going to end up signing a new contract.

I can still have my hope though. A drug angle with Punk would probably get me to mark for him.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Punk's promo this past Smackdown owned. Esp with the clever use of "Just say no" 

Punk's promo on Smackdown.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah it was alright, not enough embarassing Hardy though. Needs more of that, waiting for next week.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Based off of reading about next week Punk is going to have the best promo of his career by far. I'll obviously enjoy for a different reason than u will but yeah, lol. 

The movie speed


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Roger Federer


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

girls with curves


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Maryse


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Pyro™;7422759 said:


> Well, that's good. PS3's are necessary to have, imo. Not only for the games, but Blu Ray. My collection is getting up here, about 25 or so movies.
> 
> Yeah, it's a breathtaking series. My all time favourite. I got into the series because I saw GOW 1 really cheap and decided to buy it. I said, well it's cheap, so I'll try it and if I love it, I didn't have to spend more money to rent it and then buy it, and if I hate it I'll just throw it out because it wasn't that much. Played the whole thing, it immediately became my favourite game. I went out right after I finished the first and bought GOW II. Didn't see the reviews or anything, just bought it. Even better. This (III) is mindblowing on another level compared to them though, it's stunning.
> 
> ...


Yeah, getting a PS3 is definitely the next thing I'm gonna get.

GOW 3 is beautiful. I want to play the first two before getting the third to understand the story, etc. Thanks again for getting me hooked. 

I love Gears. Phoenix is awesome. I loved the story of the first, the gameplay, the weapons, everything. I played it over and over again after beating it the first time, that's how much I liked it. I used to have a friend before he moved, he always played Dom and we'd always pick the level with the trains when playing multi-player. My fave weapon was the bow and arrow especially when I nailed it, lol. I still haven't gotten the second one yet.

Hamill was the icing on the cake for me. I absolutely loved his work as Joker in the animated series. His speech for the character just always sounded complete, and his laugh just oozed of creepiness. I knew about Conroy, which I was also happy about because IMO his voice for Batman was always the perfect one. It was dark, but had the right tone. Bale's voice is ok but there's times he sounds too grouchy, lol. I didn't know about Sorkin voicing Harley, that's cool. Dini at the helm of writing is also one of the best things for the game. It means we're in for a good story. 


~HBKAF. said:


> Gord and Chris, you guys should definitely try Red Faction Guerilla. It's got good graphics, a good damage engine and has fun gameplay which should keep you interested for a long while.
> 
> I like it too, btw.
> 
> Watching the Arkham Asylum demo now, will post thoughts after..


I heard about Red Faction actually from Kennedy's twitter.  Then I saw the commercial and my interest peaked. I'll look into it. How long is it?


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

CM Punk's superman push

*cue cheap heat


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Melina


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Foo fighters


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Wimbledon 2009 Men's final. Epic


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Ken Anderson said:


> Wimbledon 2009 Men's final. Epic


This.


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Ken Anderson said:


> Wimbledon 2009 Men's final. Epic


I only saw the last 40 minutes or so, but it was indeed incredible.

Rainy days.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Morrison Follower said:


> Yeah, getting a PS3 is definitely the next thing I'm gonna get.
> 
> GOW 3 is beautiful. I want to play the first two before getting the third to understand the story, etc. Thanks again for getting me hooked.
> 
> ...


That's good.

Well, thankfully you've got months, lol. I played the first two games full way through a couple times this week, once on my own and then once with my mom to get her hooked on it too. She loves it. Now I'm doing the same for her with Gears, we're at Act 2 in the first game with the kryll and the gas station.

The storyline of the two games is simple, but awesome. You're going to love them.

Ok, good, just wanted to know, lol. The second one is even better, get it. The environments are better, the death system is better (now your teammates can revive you if you're shot down, it's not instant death anymore), and you can move a little to get to them. It's slow but you're shot, so yeah. At least it's not instant death. You really have to get the second one, it's so worth it.

Same. Hamill and Conroy are perfect for the roles. Bale's Batman voice sucks, it's too gravelly. He's a really good Wayne but a lousy Batman. Paul Dini doing the writing is a major bonus, since the game is dependant largely on a good story. If the story is awful, the game mechanics won't save it. That's 1 reason InFamous sucks, along with the boring electrical attacks. The free climbing can't save it.


----------



## J² (Mar 31, 2005)

I like what I am currently doing

Drinking a beer while wearing a CM Punk "Straight Edge" t-shirt.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Sleep


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> That's good.
> 
> Well, thankfully you've got months, lol. I played the first two games full way through a couple times this week, once on my own and then once with my mom to get her hooked on it too. She loves it. Now I'm doing the same for her with Gears, we're at Act 2 in the first game with the kryll and the gas station.
> 
> ...


That's great. I wish I could get my mom into vid-games, lol. She's only played some once or twice but never full on. She always dies quickly. :lmao 

I don't doubt it, can't wait. 

Sounds awesome. When it came out which was in November, I was reading the reviews for it like 5/5 stars or A-, etc. Reason being was because November was the date of my B-day so I was looking up some games before going away to a trip my folks had planned. I'm a huge fan of the series since the first, so I'm definitely getting the second. I just never got around to buying it till now, lol. 

Seriously, I love what Conroy and Hamill brought to their respected characters. It was just like the perfect piece to the puzzle. Word for word they brought the characters to life. And I'm looking forward to their voice overs again for the game. Bale's voice had it's moments in the films, but I agree about him playing Wayne. His Wayne was great when it came to playing the playboy or how in TDK he was conflicted with the choice of only being Bruce Wayne instead of Batman and how "that day was coming" for him. TDK's my fave movie btw. 

Are the attacks in Infamous alot or is it repeated with just upgrades? 

Also, as of today I really like where Prototype is heading. Right now I got some great upgrades to use for combat, they're awesome. You can change your limbs into claws or blades or whips, etc. And I'm in the middle of fending off the city against against infected humans. The city itself is slowly getting infected as the story progresses. I'm only at level 7 and there's 31 missions. I also like gliding around the city and taking down helicopters, haha.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Ashley Young.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Abo Treka


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Redheads (females, that is )


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Kanye West.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

The 1968 Ford Mustang


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Eminem.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

AZ (The Rapper)


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Movie fonts


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Tupac


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

The gym


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Seagram's Gingerale 8*D


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Simon Dean.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Jennifer's Body (The New Megan Fox Movie Coming Out Soon)


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

yottsu said:


> Seagram's Gingerale 8*D


The Raspberry flavored is delicious


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UdU0iVvTGA


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

^ Damn I second that :yum:


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Myself!


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Chowder


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

~Fallen Angel~ said:


> Myself!


:no:

And you talk bad about Shawn Michaels. 




Vodka.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Cool weather (non-existent in Miami)


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Cerbs said:


> :no:
> 
> And you talk bad about Shawn Michaels.
> 
> ...


I get into my Shawn Michael's gimmick sometimes. I can't help it!
Okay, I like Cerbs' ........ :yum:


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Canada :side:


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

~Fallen Angel~ said:


> I get into my Shawn Michael's gimmick sometimes. I can't help it!
> Okay, I like Cerbs' ........ :yum:


You just "LIKE" me? *scoffs* 

Fine, I LIKE ~Fallen Angel~


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

That'I have my computer back.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Cerbs said:


> You just "LIKE" me? *scoffs*
> 
> Fine, I LIKE ~Fallen Angel~


I was referring to something else, baby. I love that too though! And YOU KNOW I LOVE YOU!:kiss:


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Cats :3


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2009)

Cats =^.^=


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

meow....


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Dogs!


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Cerbs said:


> meow....


Cerbs as a kitty 8*D


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

yottsu said:


> Cerbs as a kitty 8*D


He's my kitty!:evil: WOOF! WOOF! lol jk.

I like Wendy's!


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

~Fallen Angel~ said:


> He's my kitty!:evil: WOOF! WOOF! lol jk.
> 
> I like Wendy's!


I like Wendy's too... especially when they had free frosties 8*D


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

yottsu said:


> I like Wendy's too... especially when they had free frosties 8*D


Mmmm yummy! I've never tried them though. I should! Muhaha!

I like yottsu.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

I like ~Fallen Angel~


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

yottsu's avy! MJ owns!8*D


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

^^^^ your sig... Tool is a great band!


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

In that case, I like Schism!
We have a lot in common, lol!!


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

^^^ 8*D

I like doodling.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

^
:lmao!! HAHAHA! I'm sorry but this reminds me of an episode from 3rd Rock From the Sun. Dick is trying to accept that he cannot draw so he asks his son Tommy if he doodles. And Tommy responds "Well, when I'm alone..." He thought he was referring to masturbation! LOL! 

Anyway, I like crepes.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

:lmao ^^^

I like crepes stuffed with chicken :yum:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*R K O*


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Discovering new music.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Star Wars: Battlefront II


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Sugar o.o


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Kettle Corn


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

When the wrestlers get creative control over their storylines, because unlike the bookers, they usually know what they're doing.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I Survived A Japanese Game Show on ABC


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Claymore fanart


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Being able to merge avatars together in microsoft digital image.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Not caring about things in general.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Using microsoft digital image to enhance the quality of my gifs.



Pyro™ said:


> Being able to merge avatars together in microsoft digital image.


They have to be the same size though right?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, to look good they do.

I can resize things myself. I have another program for that.

How do you enhance the quality of your gifs with MDI? I only know how to use it to make gifs, not better them. Then again, I can't figure out other gif programs, they look complicated. MDI keeps it nice and simple.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

The Swagger/MVP promo on Raw


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNIQW-fjGX8 - This song :lmao


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™;7429990 said:


> Well, to look good they do.
> 
> I can resize things myself. I have another program for that.
> 
> How do you enhance the quality of your gifs with MDI? I only know how to use it to make gifs, not better them. Then again, I can't figure out other gif programs, they look complicated. MDI keeps it nice and simple.


I use it to increase the contrast and as a result the colors look bolder. I have other ways to enhance the quality as well besides that. It's almost like I'm photoshopping each frame in a sense. Then I use Fireworks to make them.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Asp .Net framework.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Me hopefully getting work done by the end of this month.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> I use it to increase the contrast and as a result the colors look bolder. I have other ways to enhance the quality as well besides that. It's almost like I'm photoshopping each frame in a sense. Then I use Fireworks to make them.


Do you happen to use any Blu Ray elements to your gifs? Discs, drive, etc, because your gifs have a much higher quality (as well as most people who've made them a long time) than mine ever have. I don't have any of that in the computer and the most I can get out of it is a really good standard def quality.

The Black Halo. 10/10 Flawless album, no bad songs.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Flaming Hot Cheetos


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™;7430277 said:


> Do you happen to use any Blu Ray elements to your gifs? Discs, drive, etc, because your gifs have a much higher quality (as well as most people who've made them a long time) than mine ever have. I don't have any of that in the computer and the most I can get out of it is a really good standard def quality.
> 
> The Black Halo. 10/10 Flawless album, no bad songs.


Nope; just a regular DVD recorder. When I playback the DVD after I recorded something, there's no drop in the quality. The quality actually looks better for some shows. These are SD shows. I have an HDTV but there is no way to record in HD with a standard DVD recorder. For the Maryse/Mickie gif in my sig, I recorded RAWHD but only so it could be widescreen. That's the only advantage for recording HD programming.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Finding new Kris logan matches.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Mayonnaise


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

rKo said:


> Mayonnaise


Hellmann's only


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Prototype


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

People trying my banner request


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I like this guy, because he's one of the best comedians on Earth.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Pyro's avatar


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks, I like yours too. 

I do think it's too small, but I like it nonetheless.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Vida Guerra


----------



## Jeritron 5000. (Mar 3, 2008)

Getting a pair of Ray Bans from eBay for £20.


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

Mustang's


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Firebug.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Medo said:


> Vida Guerra


This.


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

Wacthing Baseball.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

The fact that you can get some good clothes (Billabong, Quicksilver) at a local Department Store for $8-$20, as opposed to $20.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Starbucks


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Left 4 Dead


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Jimmmmmmmmy Rave


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Megan Fox


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Samuel L Jackson


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

King rKo said:


> Samuel L Jackson


I LOVE Samuel L Jackson.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

He is just awesome... Pulp Fiction, Jackie Brown and many others I liked him in

My new username


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*O.R.T.O.N*


----------



## Jeritron 5000. (Mar 3, 2008)

Jack Bauer.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

My wife Mickie James


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Leighton Meester


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

^ Dude you stole my wife 

Wrestlemania 17


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

She's mine ....me only 

Layla New Pics :yum:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cheryl Cole


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Sleeping. I need to catch up with that!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

King rKo said:


> Samuel L Jackson


Love the guy to death, same here.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

That I got my old mp3 player working again.

Now I have 20 gbs of greatness


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

This comedy album, absolutely brilliant comedian. Don't agree with this views about God, but that's the case with a lot of comics. It's still funny either way.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

I've wanted this album since it came out (pretty long time ago). I was able to get it yesterday, and I love it.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

The new hot chicks coming to my school in september


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

People who tired my banner request


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Alexis Texas


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Matt Hardy.


----------



## Jeritron 5000. (Mar 3, 2008)

Michael Schofield.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*M.V.P*


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

STEVE URKEL


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*The Rated R Super Star Edge*


----------



## Jeritron 5000. (Mar 3, 2008)

The Age of Orton.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

^ Yes :agree:



The Red bar :side:


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Chicken Kebab


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Jeritron 5000. said:


> Michael Schofield.


That reminds me:


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

^^^^

I love Prisonbreak.  

I haven't been able to see anything after Season 2 though 

I also like this:


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Facebook


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

The British Invasion.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Steven Wright. The guy is fucking hilarious. He uses this dull, deadpan way of delivering a joke while talking about the most weird, obscure shit imaginable. It's amazing. I'm sure most people here know him from something, even if it's not stand up. He was the guy on the couch in Half Baked, K-Billy DJ (Super sounds of the 70's) in Reservoir Dogs and he was Dr. Reingold in Natural Born Killers.

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=Mynxor&view=videos

This guy has the whole thing. If you've never seen the guy do stand up, he's really a must watch comic. Just fucking creative as hell.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Craig Ferguson


----------



## J² (Mar 31, 2005)

the tv show Z Rock


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

J²  .


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Zack Ryder's headband. I'd buy that in a heartbeat.


----------



## J² (Mar 31, 2005)

TheManWithThePlan

one of the reasons I still check this place out, because he is awesome.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

TheManWithThePlan said:


> J²  .


Ditto... Fellow Mariska lover


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Kris Logan's FCW theme.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

3OH!3
Jennifer's Body Trailer
Zack Ryder
J(2)

Still don't know how to make the squared sign on here, but oh well. Jared owns. I'll support that bandwagon.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

^ I just copied his username.

Jennifer's Body Trailer :yum:


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Tomorrow... :side:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

That's usually what I do to haha.

Megan Fox.

Can't go wrong w/her.


----------



## J² (Mar 31, 2005)

It took me about a year just to learn the 2 in my own Username.

Hailsabin 
StoneColdJedie
My new cell phone

Edit - Megan Fox looks quite nice in that movie, well always looks quite nice.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I may have to google how to use it. Yeah, I might _actually_ do that.

Hayley Williams. 

~!


----------



## J² (Mar 31, 2005)

Hold in Alt and hit 0178

That I'm going to another WWE show in August.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm an idiot. It didn't work, FUCK.

3OH!3

I must see them in concert.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

²

:O


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## J² (Mar 31, 2005)

Alexis Texas 

she is quite nice


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

hookers and blow


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

yottsu said:


>


You seem to have good taste my man.


----------



## J² (Mar 31, 2005)

Chelsea Handler


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Great Album!


----------



## jayradsplace (Mar 10, 2005)

Lewis Black.."if you're looking for someone to go after an asshole, don't hire a bigger asshole because then the bigger asshole will make the asshole just look like a rectum"


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

*Ludwig Van Beethoven*


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Maria Sharapova.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

I love these.










The chocolate ones are the best.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

The New York Islanders

Even if they are terrible.


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

The Miz's most recent tweet Twitter post.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

J² said:


> Chelsea Handler


She is pretty win.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

mawatte said:


> The Miz's most recent tweet Twitter post.


Yeah... That was win. I want to hear Jericho's comeback!


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Reading literature books


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Finally receiving my summer bonus from college!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Shit ain’t how it use to be. *****z always fucking up public shit. *****z always hating… this world is looking real ugly right now…

Yeah I said. fuck all of yall. I’m taking my money and leaving. Gonna go blow kush and live my 2nd dream. this rap shit lame now

Like why? Like really. My music dream was THE SHIT 2 years ago before I was signed. It was everything I could ever imagine.

Then I get signed. this is where my dream slowly died.. these crackaz wanna critcize a *****. take REAL SHIT and turn it to trash

Water down my music and my appearance and make me look like something i’m not. THESE CRACKERS DONT KNOW WHO THE FUCK I REALLY AM!!!

I go to the studio make new music for my fans to enjoy and party to. They take my shit hate on me. Make me look ignorant in the media

It’s all bullshit. Like WHY do I have to put up with this? because it’s my dream? that shit died when crank that went #1

I know what you thinking. But SOULJA BOY its the American dream your rich I would kill to be in your shoes. thats what you THINK its all BS!

They say soulja boy u changed. soulja boy u hollywood I ain’t ask for this SHIT!!!!!! I want it to go back to how it was before i was signed

I might be soundin crazy now.. I don’t really know about alot of things these days. But I just want EveryBODY to know this shit

Just KNOW that i’m only 18 man… And it’s only so much I can do. It’s only so much I can take. If your really fans and love and support me

You would hear me out and help ya boy get thru this shit..


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The TV show Entourage


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Mickie James


----------



## Jeritron 5000. (Mar 3, 2008)

The movie _Crash_.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Jason Voorhees


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Maryse's character.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

well... Maryse


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

CM Punk's push in 2009.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Kennedy's Youtube Videos.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

My new sixth form building for when I go in September


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MakaveliRCW said:


> CM Punk's push in 2009.


I like it too...even though I hated it when it started. 

I figured the WWE would just have him only wrestle, but he's doing a great job with his time. Have you seen the promo he cut on Jeff yet? I just watched it like 10 minutes ago, it's fun. I want to see him cut a really angry promo on Jeff though, he's doing great but I want to see him angrier.


----------



## A - ROB (Mar 20, 2009)

the hart dynasty


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Chris Jericho's use of big words.

I just heard him use the word "Recalcitrent". I didn't even know what that meant.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> I like it too...even though I hated it when it started.
> 
> I figured the WWE would just have him only wrestle, but he's doing a great job with his time. Have you seen the promo he cut on Jeff yet? I just watched it like 10 minutes ago, it's fun. I want to see him cut a really angry promo on Jeff though, he's doing great but I want to see him angrier.


Nah not yet Samckdown don't come on over here for another like 9 hours, lol. I would just youtube it, but I like just watching it on T.V better. Glad Punk is growing on you though. I always saw Punk as a guy as someone who you could like if they let him cut more promo's which they have been doing thankfully. As far as the anger part I'm sure that's gonna be the next stage but more so directed at the fans for the fact that they are turning against him even though he is right. 

The fact that I'll finally get to see the Punk promo today.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

The spirit Kofi Kingston brings to his segments


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Ludacris


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

The fact that the Suns are gonna keep Amare.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Orlando signing Brandon Bass.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Megan Fox


----------



## J² (Mar 31, 2005)

Pinecone Research


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Sheed on the Celtics.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Megan Fox 
+
Transformers

Kinda goes hand in hand, actually.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Getting an extra Vacation this year. I normally just get 1 but i got 2 this time


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Going for a bike ride after getting inspired by watching Tour De France AND the weather (finally) cooperating.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Legacy.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Dolph Ziggler
John Morrison
Zack Ryder


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

John Williams o.o


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

3OH!3


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Selena Gomez


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

rap3.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

John DiMaggio

Probably my favorite voice actor.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Kim Kardashian.

ASS


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

John Dimaggio is fucking OWNAGE.

I legit marked out for him even more when I found out he was the voice of Marcus. Seriously, I drew no connection whatsoever to those 2 voices, nothing. His range is just awesome.

Corey Burton. Another fucking amazing voice actor. He played Zeus in God of War II (and III), Brainiac on all the DC animated universe, he's in tons of voice acting things. He's one of the best I've ever heard.

Seriously, the Zeus and Brainiac voices in particular are just so fucking on point, it's exactly what I expected to hear them out voice. I dare anyone to come up with a voice for a robot better than Corey Burton's Brainiac, it's fucking art. That's all I can say, his voice classifies as art.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_LVV5_NbgU

This clip has no relevance o "I like" other than to show people how awesome the voice is, it's right at the beginning. I've never heard a robot voice like that, it just fits like a glove.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Dan Castellaneta.

Now there is a voice actor that KILLS me w/his voices. Also Hank Azaria imo.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> John Dimaggio is fucking OWNAGE.
> 
> I legit marked out for him even more when I found out he was the voice of Marcus. Seriously, I drew no connection whatsoever to those 2 voices, nothing. His range is just awesome.
> 
> ...


I was actually playing God Of War II today... and both me and my friend were like "Damn Zeus sounds freaking awesome." Yeah, just watched that clip... what a creepy yet powerful voice...

I like REALLY like God of War.


----------



## A - ROB (Mar 20, 2009)

dolph ziggler, he is going to be a big star some day


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^I like how that guy thinks.

Carla Gugino.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

I like Star Wars: The Old Republic


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

yottsu said:


> I like Star Wars: The Old Republic


I could be wrong, but do you mean Star Wars: Knights Of The Old Republic game for the xbox? 

Blind Guardian.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Mr. Hudson ft. Kanye West - Supernova


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

yottsu said:


> I was actually playing God Of War II today... and both me and my friend were like "Damn Zeus sounds freaking awesome." Yeah, just watched that clip... what a creepy yet powerful voice...
> 
> I like REALLY like God of War.


Well, I LOVE God of War. There's nothing to me in the videogame world that's anything like it. I love Kratos, the love the mythology, I love ancient, bloodsoaked history, it's just my game. Completely my game.

Have you seen the demo for III? If not, please tell me so I can hook you up with videos. This is like nothing you've ever seen, full HD God of War, unbelievable sights and visuals, and the GORE.....oh my. He actually can get covered with blood stains to his skin now.


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

A - ROB said:


> dolph ziggler, he is going to be a big star some day


Agreed. Guy's got a good presence, great mic skills, and a lot of energy in the ring. I'm glad he's getting a push.

Ren & Stimpy.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Enter Shikari.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Hailsabin said:


> I could be wrong, but do you mean Star Wars: Knights Of The Old Republic game for the xbox?
> 
> Blind Guardian.


Star Wars: The Old Republic is the newest game coming out soon.

I realize I can't really like the actual game since it hasn't come out... so I'll just say I like the trailer:








Pyro™;7441981 said:


> Well, I LOVE God of War. There's nothing to me in the videogame world that's anything like it. I love Kratos, the love the mythology, I love ancient, bloodsoaked history, it's just my game. Completely my game.
> 
> Have you seen the demo for III? If not, please tell me so I can hook you up with videos. This is like nothing you've ever seen, full HD God of War, unbelievable sights and visuals, and the GORE.....oh my. He actually can get covered with blood stains to his skin now.


Yeah. I saw the demos, they were sick as fuck. The graphics look amazing. God of War is such a fun game. It's gonna be funner with these visuals! 8*D

I happen to like Star Wars: Knights Of The Old Republic as well


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

The Harry potter series.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Wow, I didn't even know about that game. I'm PUMPED for that now. Love those RPGs, my absolute favorite games on the xbox.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

yottsu said:


> Yeah. I saw the demos, they were sick as fuck. The graphics look amazing. God of War is such a fun game. It's gonna be funner with these visuals! 8*D












Memento Mori (translated, Remember you shall die)

It's a song. Love the song because it's fucking awesome, the same reason why I love any song.

http://www.imeem.com/people/cOt73A/music/H7awQZnx/kamelot-memento-mori/


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Hailsabin said:


> Wow, I didn't even know about that game. I'm PUMPED for that now. Love those RPGs, my absolute favorite games on the xbox.


Well, this one is gonna be MMORPG... I'm not a big fan of those, but It's pretty the same as the first two.. 'cept with a shitload of real people :lmao

That game will probably be the first MMORPG I'd actually want to play seriously. Considering it's Star Wars 8*D

I like Star Wars :hmm:

and most of their video games... Especially Battlefront... My favorite game probably... Best imo... Okay I'm dazing off now :lmao


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Downloading Porn.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Oh yeah, it's gonna have a TON of people playing that. I'm gonna try and play that, no doubt. Love anything that is Star Wars.

CKY.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Hailsabin said:


> Oh yeah, it's gonna have a TON of people playing that. I'm gonna try and play that, no doubt. Love anything that is Star Wars.


8*D :happy:










I can never get sick of this game. I Love it.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Seth Green hosting Raw.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

BATTLEFRONT II = MOST ADDICTIVE GAME EVER.

Might be, SO good.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Punk's promo on Smackdown.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Avantasia
Freedom Call
HammerFall
Sonata Arctica


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Listen to Kamelot plz. My favourite power metal band, and I'm not even done the damn discography.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I told you I did listen to Kamelot haha. I saw them in concert, lolz.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh really. I couldn't remember you mentioning them. :$

Invincible deserves credit for getting me into them. I had heard the name and maybe one song but that was really all.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

This OVW segment.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Emperor_NaS said:


> Downloading Porn.


I stream it.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Not a Wayne fan but I like The Carter 2 album.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Ziggler vs Morrison from SmackDown! last night.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*The Showstopper*


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

The Jericho/Mysterio series.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

ADR LaVey's gifs


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Kris Logan and Eve
Streaming _and_ DLing porn (8*D)
Medo's, Benjo's and ADR'gifs
Pyro's sig banner
Watching Tamron Hall on MSNBC (8*D)
Going to the gym early in the morning with no annoying people around


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

^ Thanks 

Nadal


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Roderick Strong


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

SL Benfica


----------



## Jeritron 5000. (Mar 3, 2008)

The fact that *Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince* is out this week.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

My banner


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

AJ Styles and Daniels tag team reunion after 3 years.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

TNA..


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Watching old tennis matches.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

CM Punk


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Cheddar flavored Pringles with an ice cold drink


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Fried Chicken


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

Lucozade


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Pro Wrestling Nexus


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Having a dream about seeing John Cena in the grocery store buying Pop-Tarts. (Sort of wtfing over why my mind would come up with that, though. :eh: )


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Chinese Food


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Indian food


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Experimenting (successfully) with cooking my own Chinese food.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Hayden Panettiere


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

John Morrison


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kim Kardash


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Velvet Sky


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The Chris Jericho & Rey Rey Matches This Year


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Stewie griffin


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Strip Clubs


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Pussy


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Female asses


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

BOOBS


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Katie Lea


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

StoneColdJedi™ said:


> Female asses


Well since I like to help people out, here you go:










You're welcome. In fact you're ALL welcome.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Paramore


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Cats.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Rats (I've had several as pets) and frankly rodents in general.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Oatmeal Raisin Cookies :yum:


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Whales and Dolphins.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Candice Michelle


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

My new Stewie Griffin desktop.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Ashley Tisdale :side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

CM Punk


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

MakaveliRCW said:


> My new Stewie Griffin desktop.


Pic or it's just a figment of your imagination.

Tara holding a championship belt.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

sirdilznik said:


> Pic or it's just a figment of your imagination.
> 
> Tara holding a championship belt.


An actual pic I got from Deviant arts, lol. He's in a pimpin suit and everything 

Dolph Ziggler's push.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

MakaveliRCW said:


> An actual pic I got from Deviant arts, lol. He's in a pimpin suit and everything
> 
> Dolph Ziggler's push.


I meant post the pic here so we can see it. 

I second the Ziggler push and also him throwing his hair sweat at people.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Maria and Ziggler possibly having a Storyline together.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

sirdilznik said:


> I meant post the pic here so we can see it.
> 
> I second the Ziggler push and also him throwing his hair sweat at people.


http://leeislee.deviantart.com/art/Stewie-Griffin-President-108537685 

Dolph being the on screen Batista


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

MakaveliRCW said:


> http://leeislee.deviantart.com/art/Stewie-Griffin-President-108537685
> 
> Dolph being the on screen Batista


That is a pretty awesome picture.

Getting to see Sarita debut on iMPACT next Thursday.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

When Punk loses to Jeff at NOC


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Mila Kunis


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Yeah it is

And yea looking forward to seeing her too since I've never seen her wrestle before, just have heard about her. Hope she ends up being worth the hype.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Jeff Hardy


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Mila Kunis*


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

MakaveliRCW said:


> And yea looking forward to seeing her too since I've never seen her wrestle before, just have heard about her. Hope she ends up being worth the hype.


Give her an opponent that can keep up with her in the ring (i.e. Angelina, Taylor, Tara, Melissa) and there is serious potential for [spanish accent]*sensacional*[/spanish accent].

Rush


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> When Punk loses to Jeff at NOC


Chances of that happening....










The Melina/Mccool feud.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

the banners I did on photoshop


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Penguins. They will take over the world.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Mickie Banner i made for Medo earlier.

Actually turned out pretty good


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Twilight. Pretty good film. I appreciate a good love story actually.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

South Park. Especially the Bono episode.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Playing bass guitar again. I wish I had never stopped.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Erykah Badu


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

mickie james


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Iced Earth.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Hallowicked.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> When Punk loses to Jeff at NOC


Yeah and then Punk automatically invokes his rematch clause and gives Jeff another 3 minute title reign. :lmao :lmao


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Beer Money Inc. and Beer


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

reese's peanut butter whoppers


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Freedom Call.

So good.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

The old dude in Frank McKlusky C.I who calls a guy a punk ass bitch for not jumping.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Kamelot.

The Ghost Opera, imo.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Hailsabin said:


> Kamelot.
> 
> The Ghost Opera, imo.


That's also my favorite album.

Ben & Jerry's.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Hybrid Dolphins vs The Young Bucks (PWG DDT4 2009)

What an awesome bout. Surprising ending, but then again it's nice not to see overkill in big indy matches.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Vietnamese Egg Rolls


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Chris Sabin playing the MEGA HEEL role, a la his match vs Tyler Black at wXw's 16 Carat Gold Tourny Night 1. SOOOOOOOOOOOO awesome.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Beyonce*


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Megan Fox


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

This delicious omelette I just made - mmmmm


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Movies


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Motorola


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Prototype


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Prototype as well.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Greatness known as Chris Jericho.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Same.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Pyro's avatar and usertitle, lol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You know, I still hate Jeff more than I like Punk. 

Christian. Get him off ECW and give him the world title for at least as long as they gave it to JBL, seriously...


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Figured as much.

The hitman movie based off the hitman video game.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Really? That movie was universally shitted on, and rightfully so. 

For starters, they should have had David Bateson play 47.

David Bateson is the voice of 47 AND the character model for him. Not to mention he's also an actor. He was the only choice, instead they went with Timothy Olyphant, a guy who has neither the personality of 47, the voice or the look. It was just an awful decision. Secondly, they weren't loyal to the games. 47 wasn't even a clone.

The Watchmen movie. It stayed loyal to the comic, something no other movie based on superheroes seems to do.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Eh idk movie seemed good enough to me. I never really expect a movie based on a game to be true to the game exactly because it usually always goes that way. Same with movies based on books. So that didn't hurt the movie to me. As long as the movie entertains me which it did it's cool by me. 

The fact that I finally downloaded a photoshop that works. Now I just got to learn how to use the damn thing.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Ken Kennedy's post-release videos.

Lol.. Awesome


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

CM Punk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jericho winning the world title twice last year.


----------



## Edgehead2000 (Mar 6, 2005)

Using the Chainsaw in Gears of War 2 just to watch people flip shit.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Lancer is rather amazing.

http://www.imeem.com/danadode69/music/V76L0iT8/devin-townsend-sinner/

This song. My favourite, and I believe the best cover song of all time. I know no one's going to, but listen to it. It's worth it. Well, if you like Metal it is. ~_~


----------



## Edgehead2000 (Mar 6, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> The Lancer is rather amazing.
> 
> http://www.imeem.com/danadode69/music/V76L0iT8/devin-townsend-sinner/
> 
> This song. My favourite, and I believe the best cover song of all time. I know no one's going to, but listen to it. It's worth it. Well, if you like Metal it is. ~_~


 Indeed it is. What is even more amazing is the messages I have been sent to me because I chainsawed them. I have gotten messages insulting me and even death threats. Some people take shit way to seriously.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

lol, death threats for losing at a game. Pretty funny, but this is how people are. I don't like to lose either, but that's just "ignant".

Anyway, what do I like....that I haven't already mentioned a thousand times..

The Watchmen graphic novel. I haven't read it since just before the movie came out but it's a tremendous book.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Sausage & Gravy Bisquits from McDonalds :yum:


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Orange Chicken


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Butterscotch No-Bake Cookies


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Black Eyed Peas.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

John Cena


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*The Showstopper*


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Wotsits.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Gail Kim


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Hayley Williams.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Swagg said:


> Gail Kim


Any Diva Not Named Gail Kim


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Gail Kim.

Her match last week on RAW blew away anything I've seen from Mickie this year. That women is great.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Lady GaGa


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Any Diva Not Named Gail Kim


But she's better than your favorite.



Hailsabin said:


> Gail Kim.
> 
> Her match last week on RAW blew away anything I've seen from Mickie this year. That women is great.


This.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^(Y)

Edguy.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Katy Perry


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Zooey Deschanel.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Abby (from the show, NCIS)


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

El Generico. 

ROH World Title before the company dies plz.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I LOVE MY DUCKS!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Cheerleader Melissa


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

John Cena
Jeff Hardy
Dolph Ziggler
John Morrison
Edge
Chris Jericho
The Miz
Kane
Christian
Shelton Benjamin
MVP


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

James Gibson.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Chris Jericho


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

SHIMMER: Women Athletes.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Fort Minor


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

The Devil Wears Prada.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

The Homerun Derby. Only thing I make sure I watch yearly when it comes to baseball.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Having front row seats and being on tv during a Royals Game last week


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Demons & Wizards


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

The Undertaker.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

In This Moment

This band owns.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

KANE.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*The Naked Gun.*


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Poweraid/Gatorade and Energy drinks.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

HHH Calling Orton a "Whiny Little Girl"

:lmao


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

Thin crust cheese pizza with extra sauce.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Chris Jericho's promo with Seth Green.

That was great.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Seth Green pinning Orton after an FU and a Pedigree.

It'll happen, that's the only thing that makes sense out of the opening segment...and if it does, I might die laughing.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Sarita(Sarah Stock)


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Seth Green pinning Orton after an FU and a Pedigree.
> 
> It'll happen, that's the only thing that makes sense out of the opening segment...and if it does, I might die laughing.


I was actually thinking something like this would happen too. and you wont be the only one laughing hysterically if it does.


Maryse winning tonight.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I swear, I'm gonna get that gif'd if it happens. I have to.

I also want to get Big Show's ridiculous Dr. Evil impression. 

Speaking of, ^I like that too. :lmao


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Mickie and Maryse in bikini's


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Chris Jericho getting his clothes stripped off today 8*D


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

My ps3 trophy collection.


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Jericho attempting to fight in suit pants. Dude can do anything.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Mickie James in a bikini.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Maryse owning Mickie last night.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Mickie in a Bikini :yum:


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

My new banner


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

The Killers


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Front Line Assembly


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Candice "The Great" Michelle


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Tupac Shakur


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Swagg said:


> Tupac Shakur


:happy:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Soulja Boy


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Soulja Boy


Where's a thumbs down smiley when you need one, lol. 

Jay Rock.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

This Song :lmao

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFVgkcyVF_M


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Robot Chicken


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Kim K.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2008)

Epica (the album and the band named after it)


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> This Song :lmao
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFVgkcyVF_M


I'm guessing they were hoping for the phrase "Krispy" to catch on, but yeah never happened, lol. 






Back when Lil Flip was good.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Ths Thurdays TNA Impact.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

This:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OekNspjJIDc


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Nolo King likes being rubbed!

Yes!

It feels so, good, lawls!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

My New Banner, although it turned out a little dark


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Alicia Fox


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashley "The Great" Massaro


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Swagg said:


> Alicia Fox


This.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashley Tisdale
Ashlee Simpson
Jessica Simpson
Hayley Williams
Amy Lee
Taylor Swift
Britney Spears
Christina Aguilera
Avril Lavigne
Julianne Hough


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Beyonce
Katy Perry


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Topless pic of Hayden Panetierre that i found earlier :faint:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> The Topless pic of Hayden Panetierre that i found earlier :faint:


What?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I'll send it to you 

Melina


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Swagg said:


> What?


Ditto
http://egotastic.com/entertainment/...re/hayden-panettiere-topless-side-boob-004788


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Vanilla shakes.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Rhaka Khan


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Madrid


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Evanescence
Paramore
System of a Down
Flyleaf
Disturbed
Killswitch Engage
In This Moment


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Mickie James.*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Mickie :side:


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Mickie James


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2008)

Nightwish
Within Temptation
Dream Theater
Kamelot
Amon Amarth
Children of Bodom
Dethklok
Tarja Turunen
Emilie Autumn
Utada Hikaru
Gorillaz

I really have been on a metal/rock kick lately


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Being The Best WOW Poster for the 4th time straight *


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Family Guy


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Adam Sandler*


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Pussycats :side:


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Al Pacino


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Flanny said:


> Pussycats :side:


This


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Kennedy Teasing dogs with popcorn


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*The Headliner........HBK 


:side:*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FuoVVvmv6Y

:lmao


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Gail Kim


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

:lmao @ Charles Barkley


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Shawn Michaels


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Blur.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*The Showstopper*


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Brutus Magnus


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Totti*


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Doug Williams


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Lady Gaga


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

apples and bananas...


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Rob Terry


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Layla*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kung Fu Naki


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Santino*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Spoiler: SmackDown!



Punk calling Jeff a joke this week.



:lmao How true, I love how he's being allowed to just tear into that fuck. This character gets better every week.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

Custard Creams.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Motörhead


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Sarita


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

A promo that's going to happen on Smackdown that I just read.


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Finally getting back into taking routine walks.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Bowling


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

HBK Fucking With Hulk


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

^^^^
:lmao Agreed. Some of the funniest things ever. The 2nd video might be the greatest promo ever.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Roderick Strong fighting through the blood loss with his match against Jerry Lynn


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

wwetna1 said:


> HBK Fucking With Hulk


This.

:lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

Harry Potter 6.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

The fact that T-Sizzle (Aka Terrell Suggs) got signed to a long term deal finally with the Ravens


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

MakaveliRCW said:


> The fact that T-Sizzle (Aka Terrell Suggs) got signed to a long term deal finally with the Ravens


Damn I was hoping the Cowboys would have got him or Ray Lewis.:side:


Beyonce a.k.a Miss Swagg


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Man I would have been pissed if the Cowboys signed Ray, lol. Esp the fact that I would be forced to where a Cowboy's jersey since I'd support Ray Lewis regardless  

This video.


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

wwetna1 said:


> HBK Fucking With Hulk


BROTHER! BROTHER! BROTHER! *cramps up*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Black Cherry soda


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Free food


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Tea & Toast.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

My sig.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

The Hangover.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

wwetna1 said:


> HBK Fucking With Hulk


*THIS* :lmao:lmao


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

When Mickie bows down to the Greatness of Maryse at NOC.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*The Showstopper*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

John "The Great" Cena

Next WWE Champion :happy:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Gail Kim owning TBP in TNA.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Michelle McCool owning Gail Kim on SD


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> When Mickie bows down to the Greatness of Maryse at NOC.





Xtreme Stratus said:


> John "The Great" Cena
> 
> Next WWE Champion :happy:


*I am stil not mad *


_*Candice YOU ARE FIRED!!*_


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Black Eyed Peas


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Medo said:


> _*Candice YOU ARE FIRED!!*_


This.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Candice's Womens Title Reign in 2007

No Diva has even come close to matching the Greatness of this reign.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

John 'The Great' Cena
Big Dave
Gail 'fucking' Kim
Melina


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Jennifer Ellison :yum:


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Fuck Candice, Mickie, Maryse, Melina, Kelly, and Gail; yeah I said it 


I like the Two Best Divas and Main Stream Women Wrestlers and Divas of All Time






Honestly tell me you wouldn't pay to see one more go round of them again​


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Lita owning Gail in that Video. Epic


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Gail wasn't alone as Christian and Jericho were on the end of getting owned by them.

You know you are special when you main event Raw and get put in a tag match against two men

Damn it, the one thing that bugs me is they never got their 1 on 1 Mania match. A 1 on 1 match with them would still sell and boost Mania's buy rates next year so make it happen Vince (guy can dream)


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

The fact that there's going to be a Prototype movie.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

wwetna1 said:


> Fuck Candice, Mickie, Maryse, *Melina*, Kelly, and *Gail*; *yeah I said it*


Oh Know You Didn't - Plays Mark Henry's theme music lol.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iK7SB9efe6Y

:happy:


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Stratus I counter you with this






:lmao


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I like Candice's Great Mic Skills too. That is what your talking about right?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm talking about 1 woman mopping the floor with all of them and showing what a real reaction is 

Don't worry as I got something for Swagg as well


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

That was Great. Anytime Gail gets destroyed is a great moment


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

I also like the greatest cat fight in WWE history; what about you?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

wwetna1 said:


> I'm talking about 1 woman mopping the floor with all of them and showing what a real reaction is
> 
> Don't worry as I got something for Swagg as well


Seeing as Lita is my favorite diva of all time I was marking like a bitch when she returned. Listen to the crowd go crazy for her.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I liked that match too. One of my all time favorite Diva Matches.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Got to respect a man who likes Lita, but I still got to get you 


As of right now though I like that the Divas know whats up


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

David Cross's Brown Sugar Fountain drink. :lmao

I'm a little hesitant to post the video because I'm not sure if I can with the content of it, but you can easily find it on youtube under those keywords. That is fucking hilarious, and it catches you off guard.


----------



## jayradsplace (Mar 10, 2005)

Jericho's promo about the Tag Titles as well as the entire Jericho/Henry exchange from RAW...A gif with Jericho's facial expression once he finds out Henry is out there to kick his ass is badly needed


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

jayradsplace said:


> Jericho's promo about the Tag Titles as well as the entire Jericho/Henry exchange from RAW...A gif with Jericho's facial expression once he finds out Henry is out there to kick his ass is badly needed


So true. Jericho's look of horrified relevation was priceless.

Rain.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

I Like...New Order.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> I Like...New Order.


I Like...Joy Division.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

I Like...booned's taste in music.


----------



## A - ROB (Mar 20, 2009)

eve torres


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Fargo the movie


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Sin City (movie & comic)


----------



## Klodrik (Jan 18, 2008)

Cruises and having money to spend on stuff.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Saved by the bell


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

MakaveliRCW said:


> Saved by the bell


Same goes with me for The College Years as well


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

wwetna1 said:


> Same goes with me for The College Years as well


Yeah I like the Jr High years as much as the high school ones. 

This ep of saved by the bell I'm watching where they are pretending to be married for a school project.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wrestling-Edge said:


> - Unless plans change, Jeff Hardy will be done with WWE full time in three weeks as his contract will be up then. It's still possible he will stay for SummerSlam but John Laurinaitis has booked WWE events in August without him.


:hb :hb


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> :hb :hb


:lmao must feel like your b-day reading that doesn't it? lol. If he leaves I just want him to put over Punk big time before he heads out. 

The Fresh Prince of bel air.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Pretty much.

I doubted he was leaving but with


Spoiler: SmackDown!



Morrison beating Punk again


 I think it's rather obvious. There's no reason for that other than trying to fill the void post 3 weeks. 

I'd like him to put over Punk before he leaves, but the bigger picture is just for Punk to keep the belt period...which is safe now. He can drop it when Hardy leaves, just not to Hardy. Not to Morrison either...even though he will drop it to him. He should drop it in a multi man match to Jericho, who should then hold the belt past WM 26. ~_~


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

This motherfucker right here....


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Doubt Punk's gonna drop it to another heel even in a multi man match. If Edge comes back before mania somehow I def see him taking it (yes that is me saying I hope Punk holds it all the way till mania) Jeff Hardy was the only face I saw taking the title from Punk so if he goes it won't shock me if they give him a long run. 

Punk being world champion.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Chris Hero


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jericho will never get another reign...I'm just speaking in terms of what I would want to happen.

Edge taking it would be awful, even if it's next year. I've had enough of him to last the next 5 years, he's not even that good anymore. They could at least have Taker come back on a full time schedule for a little bit so he could win it.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

If you can't own with THIS chick on MK, you're not playing it right... 










One of my favorite MK characters ever. She totally got snubbed not being in any of the movies.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Fabolous's Avy and sig, lol.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

The possibility of a Prototype movie
The FCW tapings being tonight
The fact that I'm going to the beach today
Lauren London
Eve


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> The possibility of a Prototype movie


Did you just think of that idea or is that actually being discussed?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Cerbs said:


> If you can't own with THIS chick on MK, you're not playing it right...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed idk why they didn't put her in any of them. They need to make another one as I think a MK movie nowadays would be insane with the technology today compared to when they made the 1st two movies.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> Did you just think of that idea or is that actually being discussed?


From Wikipedia 8*D:


> Warner Bros. has green lit a film adaptation of the video game. John R. Leonetti will do directing duties and will be his first theatrical film since Mortal Kombat: Annihilation, which was a complete failure critically, but had pretty good box office results. Leonetti told Entertainment magazine: "This will be the perfect time to finally impress the critics with the Prototype movie. I promise the fans that I will make this movie as amazing as the video game. And I mean it." Newcomer Drew Roy will potray Alex Mercer, and will be his big break.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't think I'd want another MK movie unless it could be decently acted, like at least as good as Nolan's Batman films. Not just some excuse for MK characters to be on screen in some awful 2 hour fight fest.

If they could do it right, I'd be for it, just make sure it's centered on the all powerful Emperor of Outworld, Shao Kahn. The king of MK.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> I don't think I'd want another MK movie unless it could be decently acted, like at least as good as Nolan's Batman films. Not just some excuse for MK characters to be on screen in some awful 2 hour fight fest.
> 
> If they could do it right, I'd be for it, just make sure it's centered on the all powerful Emperor of Outworld, Shao Kahn. The king of MK.


Yeah I can agree with that. I'd honestly want one that was focused around characters like smoke, sub zero, scorpion, Ermak (think thats how you spell it), etc. I've always been into the masked characters of MK the most.

The MK video games.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

The fact that I'll be watching Sarita debut and a certain Future Legend "debut" in a six sided ring in about 12 hours or so


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

MakaveliRCW said:


> Agreed idk why they didn't put her in any of them. They need to make another one as I think a MK movie nowadays would be insane with the technology today compared to when they made the 1st two movies.





Pyro™;7458752 said:


> I don't think I'd want another MK movie unless it could be decently acted, like at least as good as Nolan's Batman films. Not just some excuse for MK characters to be on screen in some awful 2 hour fight fest.
> 
> If they could do it right, I'd be for it, just make sure it's centered on the all powerful Emperor of Outworld, Shao Kahn. The king of MK.


Agreed with all of this. They should just start over from sratch and redo the entire plot. Scorpion and Sub Zero were NOT allies. At least, not at first. In the video game, Scorpion actually kills Sub Zero in the first MK game and every other game after that is actually Sub Zero's son. But Scorpion just ends up serving as his protector or some shit. 


They also need this guy... 









Baraka. There was absolutely no excuse for leaving him out of the movie. This dude just has "Killa motherfucker" written all over him.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Tropical Fruit Juice


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Cerbs said:


> Agreed with all of this. They should just start over from sratch and redo the entire plot. Scorpion and Sub Zero were NOT allies. At least, not at first. In the video game, Scorpion actually kills Sub Zero in the first MK game and every other game after that is actually Sub Zero's son. But Scorpion just ends up serving as his protector or some shit.
> 
> 
> They also need this guy...
> ...


Baraka was actually in the 2nd movie. Was short, but he was in it though.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

I hope the Prototype film has a similar opening to the game:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rnNcwtiYj24


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Morrison Follower said:


> From Wikipedia 8*D:


That doesn't sound all that encouraging, actually. Yeah, he's promising to make the movie as good as the game....but his last film was an epic fail...and that was years ago. He hasn't even made a movie since then, so he'll be rusty. Top that off with the fact that we have no clue the acting ability of the guy playing Mercer. I mean, sure he could be a pleasant surprise, but I think due to the reputation video game films already have in Hollywood, it'd be best to go with somebody who we can have an expectation for.

Making a movie off Prototype would be a good idea if it's done correctly, but game movies are seldom done correctly, and the director doesn't seem to be good. I've heard they gave my beloved God of War to some director who's an epic fail, and if they ruin my franchise it'll send me off the deep end. Granted, God of War has been in developmental hell forever and ever and ever so I have to wonder if it'll ever be made at all.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

MakaveliRCW said:


> Baraka was actually in the 2nd movie. Was short, but he was in it though.


No shit? ;/ 

Must've been REALLY fucking short because I don't remember him at all. Then again, I only saw Annihilation like 1 1/2 times because it sucked so bad.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Agreed with all of this. They should just start over from sratch and redo the entire plot. Scorpion and Sub Zero were NOT allies. At least, not at first. In the video game, Scorpion actually kills Sub Zero in the first MK game and every other game after that is actually Sub Zero's son. But Scorpion just ends up serving as his protector or some shit.


Actually the second Sub Zero is his brother, not his son, but w/e.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

That no one has shown up for the computer class I'm supposed to be teaching in about thirteen minutes. I'm really not in the mood to instruct people who barely know how to work the mouse today.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> Actually the second Sub Zero is his brother, not his son, but w/e.


Damn it, I'm rusty. 

I know the orginal Sub Zero is actually Noob Saibot though! 8*D


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hehe, yeah, he sure is.

I'm not a fan of the Noob character though since a completely black shadowed ninja just looks fucked up, plus it was a goofy name to give him, what with them taking the two creators names and flipping them around. They could've done a lot better with the older Sub Zero's undead character. That's one of the few things I don't like about MK, they have a tendency to add intended humour by creating something that just feels really cheap, but it's not funny. I do like the Dan Forden TOASTY! gag, but other than that, they just fall flat with the humour. 

Raiden


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah, I wasn't digging Noob's character at all. His move set was lame compared to Sub Zero. Throwing stars? Fuck that. 










Kabal ftw


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Eric Cartman.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cerbs said:


> Yeah, I wasn't digging Noob's character at all. His move set was lame compared to Sub Zero. Throwing stars? Fuck that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh, I actually like the stars. I just didn't like the fact of how the character went through so many games before the 3d ones as literally being an all black shadow. No character model, no eyes, no nothing, just a damn figure. Just a shadow....come on, really. Then there's the goofy name with the 2 creators names flipped backwards, which was just a bad attempt at a joke. 

Kabal does own though, so yeah. One of my all time favourites.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Cineworld


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Daffney


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> Eh, I actually like the stars. I just didn't like the fact of how the character went through so many games before the 3d ones as literally being an all black shadow. No character model, no eyes, no nothing, just a damn figure. Just a shadow....come on, really. Then there's the goofy name with the 2 creators names flipped backwards, which was just a bad attempt at a joke.
> 
> Kabal does own though, so yeah. One of my all time favourites.


It was particularly a pain in the ass to fight him on MK2. If I remember correctly, you had to rank up like 50 wins in a row or something like that. You could also unlock Pong on that game, lol. Only true hardcore fans that played this game still remember the infamous Fergality. XD


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Adeel951 said:


> donner meet


I just has Doner Meat well nice. Learn to spell though.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Suprised he hasn't realised his post count isn't changing.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

I like how that new dude was trying to get his post count up. He should keep trying... Especially in the Word Games and Trivia section. o.o


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

He probably jsut wants to view the Media sections so he will probably spam more all i've seen him is write Yh lol in the main threads on the forum lol

I like Chocolate Milkshake.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

_Garden State_ and it's corresponding soundtrack


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Killer Instinct for SNES.

One of the most underrated fighting games ever. I cant believe that this game has not been brought to the Next Generation Consoles.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

I like the woman in StoneColdJedi's signature.

I like Shotime Boxing, HBO Boxing, Dunkin Donuts Iced Lates, Pizza, Metal Mania on Vh1 Classics, Solid Gold Oldies on Music Choice, ECW and MNR on 24/7 Classics on demand.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

sirdilznik said:


> The fact that I'll be watching Sarita debut and a certain Future Legend "debut" in a six sided ring in about 12 hours or so


This.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Candice Michelle


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Melissa


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

ECW in July 2008, When Braden-mania took WWE By Storm.

They havent been the same since he left.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> ECW in July 2008, When Braden-mania took WWE By Storm.
> 
> They havent been the same since he left.


:lmao

This.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

^^^ lol

Samurai Swords


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Axes - Wood chopping axes, battle axes, hatchets, tomahawks, etc...


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Sarita


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Cerbs said:


> No shit? ;/
> 
> Must've been REALLY fucking short because I don't remember him at all. Then again, I only saw Annihilation like 1 1/2 times because it sucked so bad.


lol yeah it was when Lui Kang was trying to save Katana and he popped out trying to fuck him up. 

The fact that Terrell Suggs is the highest paid Linebacker in NFL history.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Greatest Womens Champ of All time,

Trish Stratus


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Mark Henry.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Carlito


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

Grilling, just got done making some awesome Chicken Kabobs.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*MVP..*


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

There being less than 2 hours until Sarita and a certain Future Legend 

Oh and passing the time practicing bass guitar.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Nikki Roxx


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Swagg said:


> Nikki Roxx


That makes 2 of us. I miss her on my TV.

Ayako Hamada


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

sirdilznik said:


> That makes 2 of us. I miss her on my TV.
> 
> Ayako Hamada


I read she suppose to be doing some ROH tapings. Gotta wait and see if it's true.


Tara


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Vladimir Kozlov.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Vladimir Koslov's smile


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

The Genetic Freak
Big Poppa Pump
Freakzilla
The Big Bad Booty Daddy
The Man With The Largest Arms And The Shortest Fuse

...

Oh yeah, and I like Scott Steiner too.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Eating breakfast food for lunch.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Eve Torres


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

35 minutes to the start of Impact and the debut of Sarita


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

12 Rounds


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

AJ Styles


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Cheerleader Melissa vs Sarita tonight!


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Seeing Katie Lea getting T.V time.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Benmanrocky said:


> 35 minutes to the start of Impact and the debut of Sarita


Just 21 minutes now :agree:

A certain Future Legend


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Alissa Flash


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> That doesn't sound all that encouraging, actually. Yeah, he's promising to make the movie as good as the game....but his last film was an epic fail...and that was years ago. He hasn't even made a movie since then, so he'll be rusty. Top that off with the fact that we have no clue the acting ability of the guy playing Mercer. I mean, sure he could be a pleasant surprise, but I think due to the reputation video game films already have in Hollywood, it'd be best to go with somebody who we can have an expectation for.
> 
> Making a movie off Prototype would be a good idea if it's done correctly, but game movies are seldom done correctly, and the director doesn't seem to be good. I've heard they gave my beloved God of War to some director who's an epic fail, and if they ruin my franchise it'll send me off the deep end. Granted, God of War has been in developmental hell forever and ever and ever so I have to wonder if it'll ever be made at all.


Completely agree with all that, but I'm still having my hopes up since I've become a huge fan of the game. 

I hope we get more news of the film, hopefully it'll be some good stuff to compliment the game and I hope not too much will be changed. There's a chance it can be good, like you said. But there's also that chance of it being an utter failure. And I had no idea GOW had a movie in development, lol.

I did read there was a Gears movie in the works though, not sure if you knew anything about it. I remember reading people wanting Batista for Phoenix. :side:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Alissa Flash and Sarita

Divas step your game up seriously.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Serena Deeb


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Swagg said:


> Alissa Flash and Sarita
> 
> Divas step your game up seriously.


Agreed 10000% That match fucking rocked. If they gave that match 4 - 5 more minutes it could have matched or even exceeded the Kong/Gail classics. And now Ayako debuts soon... The Knockouts Division *OWNS* either Divas division and frankly both combined right now!!! Not hating on the Divas, I hope this makes them push harder. I want women's wrestling to keep growing and keep getting better. Take notice Vince, let your women wrestle and give them time. Push your Divas. Reward the quality wrestlers and cut the fluff (bring in my girl Nikki to replace those cut  ).


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

My CM Punk banner.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Daffney


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Alissa Flash


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

My new avatar


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Morrison Follower said:


> Completely agree with all that, but I'm still having my hopes up since I've become a huge fan of the game.
> 
> I hope we get more news of the film, hopefully it'll be some good stuff to compliment the game and I hope not too much will be changed. There's a chance it can be good, like you said. But there's also that chance of it being an utter failure. And I had no idea GOW had a movie in development, lol.
> 
> I did read there was a Gears movie in the works though, not sure if you knew anything about it. I remember reading people wanting Batista for Phoenix. :side:


Eh, I like the game a lot, but I'm not a huge fan of it. The story isn't as interesting as God of War, Gears of War, Grand Theft Auto, Assassins Creed, Mortal Kombat (I know MK is just a fighting game but it has an amazing mythology which I love). I enjoy a game with a great story, something long, epic. Prototype to me was really fun but the story is not as intriguing. There's no real stand out characters or plot points that grabbed me. It's just a great game for gameplay which is only half the battle. A game needs an epic story. Prototypes was good. It got the job done of making you feel how the world around this character is, but it wasn't anything overly special. The gameplay is obviously the stand out feature.

Yeah, I knew there was a Gears movie in development. Gears is a fantastic story and I don't want them to screw it up. I want it kept faithful. Obviously Gears is an amazing visual experience too so I want the typical amazing visual effects and I'm sure they'll CGI the fuck out of the Locusts, make them amazing looking like they do the Hulk. But I want it well acted. No Batista. No wrestlers as actors, no shitty actors. The problem with games like God of War and Gears of War, is they need to be adapted into films and that completely changes the cast, but I'm a firm believer that casts for whatever should always be authentic. I get really bothered by things like that. Like in Batman, when they replaced the Rachel Dawes character. I don't give a shit who plays her but changing the actress who did it just bugs me, it doesn't look natural. That character then looks out of place.

The Gears cast obviously can't do the film, because they have to look like the characters, first and foremost, and sound like them second, which is the problem. I don't want anyone but John Dimaggio touching the character of Marcus Fenix, just like I don't want anyone but TC Carson touching Kratos....because it's them. It's authentic. It's not gonna feel authentic with a different cast.

I can see a little resemblance between Batista and Fenix but that would just be a fucking awful casting choice, really.

This poster is funny.



Batista and Rock, lol. Talk about awful.

Now, Lester Speight as Cole I would agree with, since Lester is the ACTUAL Cole.


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Cornflakes


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Nintendo DS.

Comes in handy when im bored at work


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

This song, one of my all time favourites, specifically this live version from an album called Alive In Athens.










Iced Earth is the only band that can rival Maiden in cover artwork.

I also like the fact that I have an Iced Earth shirt on the way. 

Course it won't get here for a few weeks since I ordered it yesterday. Also have a Kamelot Black Halo shirt to go with it, which is fucking awesome. Both bands are brilliant beyond belief.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I like movies, Frank Sinatra, peanut butter and jelly, and the USC School of Cinematic Arts.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

I like that I convinced my bf to watch Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince with me today.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The fact that nobody can ever drag me to a movie like Harry Potter And The Half Blood Prince.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> The fact that nobody can ever drag me to a movie like Harry Potter And The Half Blood Prince.


He has no choice :evil:

Well, I'm paying for the tickets 

I like it when I don't have to pay for tickets though :/


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm more inclined to believe he doesn't want to see it, but he doesn't want to not see it badly enough that it's worth whatever threat you hanged over his head to get him to go.

Meh, I don't like Harry Potter but I can't really talk since I like the LOTR movies which is in the same realm of ridiculous fantasy nerddom.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Hayden Panettiere


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Gears Of War 2


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

^Hells to the yeah.

Megadeth


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Megadeth is pretty awesome. 


White Zombie


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Bernie Mac


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Mariska on the latest cover of Redbook


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Dolph Ziggler


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Alissa Flash


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

CM Punk's Promo's


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

John Morrison


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Nolo King likes the idea of being tickled on the thigh by a feline!

Something about fur on that area gets the goosebumps popping!

Life is filled with so many microscopic pleasures, it is best to make the most of them, lawls!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Eve Torres


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Michelle McCool
Kelly Kelly
Maryse

The 3 Best Divas


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Chris "The One True God" Jericho


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

sirdilznik said:


> Chris "The One True God" Jericho


This.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Candice "The Legend" Michelle


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Candice "The Legend" Michelle




The Players Club


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Swagg said:


> The Players Club


I love Diamond (Lisa Ray) as well


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Swagg said:


> The Players Club


Why so confused? You know shes a Legend 


King of The Hill


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Punk crucifying Jeff Hardy on the mic on Smackdown.


----------



## A - ROB (Mar 20, 2009)

cm punks promo from smackdown


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Chris Jericho crucifying Edge. 

You can talk about Punk destroying Jeff on the mic, but while he was decisively correct about what he was saying, my god, Jericho DESTROYED Edge. That promo was like a sheep being gutted at a slaughterhouse. Edge couldn't even say anything about it, he had no defense. That was the burial of a life time. :lmao 

Seriously, listen to this

http://bollymedia.net/ys.php?url=13704

The Edge interview part starts at 2:40 or so and continues on 

I swear, Jericho is shining right now, he's the light at the end of the tunnel. Every week I think he can't get better and he does.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Fallout 3 - Pretty much the greatest game to grace the disc tray of my 360.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Jericho does own.

So do Mr. Anderson's videos on Heyman's site. I used to miss the ones he did on wwe.com. The new ones are pretty good.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Meh, I'm done with that guy. He's too much of a disappointment.

Christian.....get him on SmackDown! and put the world title on him.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

I still like him.

I heard Christian lost to Dreamer. Ugh. :side:

Curb Your Enthusiasm


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Warehouse 13


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

the game Bart's Nightmare.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> I still like him.
> 
> I heard Christian lost to Dreamer. Ugh. :side:
> 
> Curb Your Enthusiasm


Yeah, but you'll deal with failure as long as they're entertaining. I won't, I demand success above all else. If Christian doesn't win the world title before he leaves, I'll drop him too. I don't want to do so, but I'm prepared to in case worst comes to worst.

Curb is AWESOME. I didn't know you were into that show, Larry David is a genius.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

I've watched all 6 seasons. I linked the video to where Leon Black and Larry get their phones mixed up in my sig. Season 6 I think. Hilarious.

TV in general


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I have all the seasons on DVD. 

I watched the Benadryl Brownie episode a few weeks ago and it has maybe my favourite Curb line, where Larry's trying to get the brownie recipe from Suzie, so he tries to trade secrets with her and she won't tell him the secret recipe. She walks away mad and he says

"I just told you I'm gonna lose a ball!" :lmao


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Doesn't Cheryl put salt instead of sugar in the brownies on that episode? :lmao Awesome show imo.

Jeff Dunham


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't think so, but I don't remember the whole episode. I haven't watched Curb very frequently lately.






This. Family Guy Star Wars joke with a tribute to Curb Your Enthusiasm.

Both shows are awesome, and they totally did this joke right.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Yeah, but you'll deal with failure as long as they're entertaining. I won't, I demand success above all else. If Christian doesn't win the world title before he leaves, I'll drop him too. I don't want to do so, but I'm prepared to in case worst comes to worst.


Way to be a loyal fan, lol. 

But anyways this vid is one of the funniest things ever I swear.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Dizzee Rascal's song Bonkers


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> I don't think so, but I don't remember the whole episode. I haven't watched Curb very frequently lately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only watched a few episodes of Family Guy, I like South Park a lot more.

"Chef"


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

South Park can't touch Family Guy imo. 

Joe Flacco


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

MakaveliRCW said:


> But anyways this vid is one of the funniest things ever I swear.


Pac was that dude. G.O.A.T


Dallas Cowboys


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Yeah no doubt, rap today would be much better if he was still around. 

The Me against the world album


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Spongebob Fuckin' Squarepants


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

WWF said:


> Spongebob Fuckin' Squarepants


This. Theres been a marathon of it airing since yesterday and continues until 2am tomorrow


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Megan Fox
Keeley Hazell
Cheryl Cole
Hayden Panettiere

These Hott Chicks


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Fabolous said:


> Megan Fox
> Keeley Hazell
> Cheryl Cole
> Hayden Panettiere
> ...


Some Even Hotter Chicks 

Ashley Tisdale
Ashlee Simpson
Scarlett Johannson
Paris Hilton


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Kim Kardashian


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Beyonce :side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Maryse Ouellet


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Tony Romo


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Alissa Flash


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The new sig I invented about 3 minutes ago.

Chris Jericho is the best thing in wrestling now, bar none. Haha.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Chris Jericho, the absolute BEST


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

The Real Hustle.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Pyro's sig.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

MakaveliRCW said:


> South Park can't touch Family Guy imo.
> 
> Joe Flacco


Must be one heck of a show then, maybe I should watch that too.

Randy Orton


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

EDIT ~ Jay, it's the funniest show of all time. Start with the early seasons and go from there. Don't start with the late ones. It's not that the late ones aren't great but the first few ones are downright awe inspiring.

The God of War t shirt I'm wearing. 










It's a plain design but in being plain, it's effective. Just something that gets the job done.

I've also ordered this hat 



In case you haven't guessed, God of War is my favourite game and I have kind of an obsession with it.

I was so proud of IGN when they put it ahead of Grand Theft Auto III as the best PS2 game of all time



> 1) God of War
> Developer: SCE Studios Santa Monica
> Publisher: Sony Computer Entertainment
> Year Released: 2005
> ...


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

God of War had insane graphics for PS2, I can't wait to see what it looks like on PS3.

And about Family Guy, yeah, I'll get it. I suddenly have a craving for cartoons. 

I like skins on fried chicken. Yeah, random. :side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It looks like this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bfxp-IpL9s

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrC82Qclnvs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=asB_MlL5xnc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9G0oGdAYq_I

Ummmm......Fuck yes. 

That's the full demo. Watch it, it's ......wow.

Kratos went from 5,000 polygons to 20,000. The data for him can't even be held by the PS2. He even looks better than the CGI cutscenes in the first 2. :lmao


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

I'll download it from gametrailers, my shitty connection won't seem to stream it properly. But from the little bit I saw, I think it looks insane to say the least.

Do you watch South Park btw

AC/DC


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Whatever you need to do.

I do watch South Park. I have seasons 1 through 10 on DVD, but I stopped collecting it. Haven't really watched it for a long while. I did watch the Tooth Fairy episode about a month ago though.

It's NOWHERE near as good as Family Guy.

Kamelot


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Vacations from work.

Ive had 2 already this year and im ready for another


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Gail Kim


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

My Fav Knockouts

The Beautiful People (Including Madison Rayne)
Taylor Wilde
Alissa Flash
Tara
Sarah Stock (Sarita)
Christy Hemme


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Maryse


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashley Massaro


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Family Guy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The ridiculous musical choice of the opening scene in Watchmen.

For some reason, a song like Unforgettable just goes so far against what the scene actually is that it works perfectly.






Buying on Blu Ray Tuesday.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Family Guy : The Blue Harvest

The only show that could make me interested in something that has to do with Star Wars, considering ive never liked Star Wars and probably never will.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Star Wars is one of the most genius franchises ever created... Candice mark. 

I used to hate it until I rewatched it as an adult and could appreciate it as a full scale epic.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Family Guy : The Blue Harvest
> 
> The only show that could make me interested in something that has to do with Star Wars, considering ive never liked Star Wars and probably never will.




I like love Star Wars. o.o


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Godfather part 1

The greatest film ever made. It's not my favourite movie....it's one of them, but it's the best.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Amy Lee, one of my favorite female singers of any genre.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

MakaveliRCW said:


> Amy Lee, one of my favorite female singers of any genre.


This. Since Evanescence is my Favorite Band.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm not the biggest fan of Evanescence's music (they're ok at best, but I'm not crazy about them) but Amy Lee's singing ability is jaw dropping. Only female singer I've ever heard in her league is Simone Simons from Epica. Completely different style, symphonic power metal compared to hard rock, but equally good.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

I may have to take a listen to Epica one of these times then if she's in the same league as Amy Lee in singing ability. 

Mariah Carey despite her using autotune


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MakaveliRCW said:


> I may have to take a listen to Epica one of these times then if she's in the same league as Amy Lee in singing ability.
> 
> Mariah Carey despite her using autotune


She's definately in the same league, but her style is more operatic sounding than Amy Lee. Symphonic power metal is different, but this song sounds relatively close to Evanescence compared to other stuff I've heard so it's a good starting point.






She rips this track up, love it.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Atlanta Braves


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Velvet Sky


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Seattle Mariners


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Atlanta Braves


Yep

Beyonce


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Dallas Cowboys


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

New York Yankees
Cleveland Browns
Toronto Raptors


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Oakland Raiders
LA Lakers


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Detroit Pistons
San Diego Chargers


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The XFL :side:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> The XFL :side:


:lmao

Major Payne


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Steve Smith ;D


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Killswitch Engage


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Melissa Anderson


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> She's definately in the same league, but her style is more operatic sounding than Amy Lee. Symphonic power metal is different, but this song sounds relatively close to Evanescence compared to other stuff I've heard so it's a good starting point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty good song I like it. Might have to look more into their music that girl can sing.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Greatest Womens Champs of The Past Decade

Trish Stratus
Lita
Candice Michelle
Molly Holly
Victoria
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Melina
Beth Phoenix


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Tupac(G.O.A.T)Shakur


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Swagg said:


> Tupac(G.O.A.T)Shakur


What this guy said. 






One of my favorite music videos ever.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

That's one of my most playe 2pac tracks on my Ipod.


Juice


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Game


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

U2...


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Maria


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> The ridiculous musical choice of the opening scene in Watchmen.
> 
> For some reason, a song like Unforgettable just goes so far against what the scene actually is that it works perfectly.
> 
> ...


I loved the whole fight with that song playing in the backround. And then Comedian going "It's a joke, it's all a joke." right before he's thrown through the window. I remember reading the book again right before the film came out, lol. 

Can't wait for the DVD though. I peaked and watched the DC scene of Rorschach in Blake's apartment on youtube. Another reason I can't wait for it is due to Hollis Mason! 

Rorschach's always gonna be my fave, IDC that he's long gone. :side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, it's great.

Darksiders: Wrath of War

This game looks AWESOME. It looks like a cross between God of War, Zelda and a dark sandbox like Prototype or Infamous. It's fully sandbox style, non linear gameplay. You can go anywhere you want at any time.

Look at this shit, seriously. This is fucking insane.
















And as if that weren't awesome enough (It's in one of the videos but I'll say it here as extra incentive to view them), Mark Hamill is in this game and he's using the DC animated universe/Batman: Arkham Asylum Joker voice as the voice of his character called The Watcher, who acts as your sort of guardian/prison keeper throughout the game. His job is essentially to keep control of you.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> Yeah, it's great.
> 
> Darksiders: Wrath of War
> 
> ...


Duuuude. 

That is one sweet looking game. The gameplay looks good and you're spot on with the comparisons to the other games it resembles. "Hunted by Heaven. Hated by Hell. Driven by Vengeance." Love it. And it's really cool that Hamill's going to be in another game, let alone using that same voice. Awesome stuff all around.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

The British (Invasion) Handshake - Best new taunt I've seen in years.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Morrison Follower said:


> Duuuude.
> 
> That is one sweet looking game. The gameplay looks good and you're spot on with the comparisons to the other games it resembles. "Hunted by Heaven. Hated by Hell. Driven by Vengeance." Love it. And it's really cool that Hamill's going to be in another game, let alone using that same voice. Awesome stuff all around.


Yeah, it looks pretty awe inspiring. I added it to my list of must get games, but this shit is seriously gonna drain the lifeforce out of my wallet.

Look at all the great games that I have to get between now and the end of 2010: Arkham Asylum, Assassins Creed II, Red Dead Redemption, Splinter Cell: Conviction, Darksiders, God of War III, Gears of War III.....and that's just the ones I KNOW about. That doesn't even bring up the potential couple more games that haven't even been put out in the open yet that are gonna be released in the next year that could look promising enough to get.

And then I have to get all these Blu Ray releases coming out, Watchmen, Pulp Fiction and Jackie Brown, Braveheart, Gladiator, just...well, it's a great next few years for entertainment, but, man, it'll do a number on ya.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

*Women wrestlers *


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Yeah, it's great.
> 
> Darksiders: Wrath of War
> 
> ...


This!

Damn I wanna play that know.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

According to Wiki it's gonna drop New Years Day.

I can't imagine what store is going to want to stay open then though, so I don't know what they'll do about that.

Oh yeah, and when I was mentioning all the games I have to buy, I forgot Mafia II. That game also looks amazing. I like that too.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Zack Ryder.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Playing mind games.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Texas Hold'em Poker


----------



## Backpack Boogie (Jan 31, 2009)

KiD CuDi Live


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Calippo Shots


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Lupe Fiasco


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Alissa Flash


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Minute Maid Frozen Limeade


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Freeze Pops


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Cherry Limeade Drinks from Sonic.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Xbox 360


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Angelina Love making history by becoming the Greatest Knockout Champion after winning it for a 2nd time.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Angelina Love making history by becoming the Greatest Knockout Champion after winning it for a 2nd time.


Oh god here we go. 



Madison Rayne


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Not Plies fan, but this is one of the best rap songs in modern day hip hop.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Playing 1 vs 100 on xbox 360


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Swagg said:


> Oh god here we go.
> 
> 
> 
> Madison Rayne


I knew you'd like that 


Velvet Sky


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

The beat from "I don't know officer" by 50 Cent and G-Unit.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

I like the epic performance of Andrew Flintoff today.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Raspberry Filled Donuts


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

CKY
The Offspring
The Devil Wears Prada


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Cherry Limeade Drinks from Sonic.


Cherry Limeade, period


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Enter Shikari.

<3~!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Katy Perry


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Sarah Stock
Cheerleader Melissa
Ashley Lane


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> Sarah Stock
> Cheerleader Melissa
> Ashley Lane


This :happy:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

SHIMMER ftw ~!

I was watching a Joshi match from one of my Chikara DVDs last night and I just kept thinking to myself at how much I want some SHIMMER shows to own. Really gonna have to make an order soon.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Axe "Dark Temptation" Spray & Body Wash.

Women LOVE the smell the of this stuff. Ive been complimented repeatedly on how good i smell every time i use it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

This guy






Must watch comedy. Genius performer.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^Ive seen his Comedy Central Specials. Hillarious

The New Doritos Flavor, Atomic Chile Limon.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

The Hayley Williams Project
Enter Shikari
Power Metal


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Patton "The Great" Oswalt's new stand up album being released the same day as Arkham Asylum.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

*Mr. Show* - One of the funniest sketch comedies ever. Man I miss that show.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Pablo Fransisco's Comedy Central Special that i seen recently. That guy is fucking hillarious, He should have become the replacement for the Movie Voiceover guy.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

lol, I was watching that like 10 years ago. 

This summer, Arnold Schwarzegenner is.....

NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!

Little Tortilla Boy


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Shaq Hosting Raw Next Week.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'd mark if Shaq palmed Randy Orton's head like a basketball and squeezed it until it popped like a watermelon.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Gail Kim. Oh baby!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> I'd mark if Shaq palmed Randy Orton's head like a basketball and squeezed it until it popped like a watermelon.



:lmao that would be doing us all a favor.


Kelly Kelly


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

In all seriousness though I do like Shaq, because he was on Jackass. He appreciates true entertainment.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Yea Jackass is awesome. I loved the Show and own all 3 Movies


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Same here.

Now they just need to make David Cross the guest host...:side:


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Mickie getting mic time on Raw. She was very good in that segment.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

^^^

Yeah, I marked out when she owned Miz like that.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NN75im_us4k

This. :lmao


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

pokeman


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NN75im_us4k
> 
> This. :lmao


Wow that's a real pro editor. How did he do that?


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Yea Jackass is awesome. I loved the Show and own all 3 Movies


_Jackass_ (TV show, not movies) = what _Borat_ did five years too late


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

When Hank Hill gets mad. Just really funny to me for some reason esp when he says he's going to kick someone's ass or says what the hell.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

What's the dudes name in King Of The Hill that you can't understand shit he's saying? I'm always laughing at that dude.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Swagg said:


> What's the dudes name in King Of The Hill that you can't understand shit he's saying? I'm always laughing at that dude.


Thats boomhower, lol. Yeah he always makes me laugh. Says a bunch of stuff and people just stare at him, lol.


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

^ Boomhauer?

The Jericho/Legacy segment from tonight's Raw.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Candice Michelle appearing in a New Go-Daddy Commercial. I marked


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Boomhauer

yeah man i tell you what that dang ole internet man you just go on there point and click talkin bout that www dot call me you got them naked chicks on there man just go click click click click click click click click it's real easy man


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

_Office Space_


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Beavis and Butthead


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

The trailer for _Extract_


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Movie looks good. It's on my radar now.


Olivia Munn


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

The avatar the last air bender is going to be made into a movie


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It looks like it could be moderately funny, however being a Mike Judge film I'm a little hesitant overall. King of the Hill was amazing, Beavis and Butt-Head was funny but that's animation. I _hated_ Office Space.

Chasing The Dragon by Epica

So far it's the best performance I've ever heard from a female vocalist. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFwHTNETEGs

There's no woman I know of with a set of pipes as good as Simone Simons, she's fucking angelic.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Chris Y2J Jericho


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

AJ Styles


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Hayley Williams.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Peter Griffins joke he made on this EP of Family Guy I'm watching. 

*Peter in a long car* 

"When you pull your car in the garage does your garage say, is it in yet?" (something like that)

:lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah that's a great one. Peter was so insecure about the size of his dick compared to Chris's, lol.

Chris ~ "Is dad mad at me?"

Lois ~ "No, of course not honey. Now go and get some cereal and meet me at the 10 inches or less line.....items!"

:lmao


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

:lmao that whole ep was funny. 

When Stewie thought sex was some kind of cake, lol.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hell, the entire existance of the show is funny.

The Nate Griffin episode

Chris: What's a library Dad? 

Peter: Oh it's just a place where homeless people come to shave and go B.M.

:lmao

That was actually the episode that got me into Family Guy. I had seen it in 1999, after the Super Bowl, then I never knew what time it was on. I forgot about it and in 2002 I was flipping channels and saw Stewie doing the dance for the cheerleaders. I remember the exact moment, right on the table dancing, and I recognized him from the Family Guy poster in my room, which I guess I had bought after seeing the pilot and just finding it funny. I watched the rest of the show due to recognizing Stewie and I just fell in love with the show. Without hesitation, I immediately bought the box sets and it became my favourite show and still is to this day.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Stewie Griffin.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Yeah it's my favorite show right now. I didn't get into it till a few years ago so pretty late you can say. But am glad I got into watching it. I love the Simpsons (although it really needs to stop now) but I like Family guy much more now. 

That Shaq will be the guest host on Raw next week.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

what rcw said.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MakaveliRCW said:


> Yeah it's my favorite show right now. I didn't get into it till a few years ago so pretty late you can say. But am glad I got into watching it. I love the Simpsons (although it really needs to stop now) but I like Family guy much more now.
> 
> That Shaq will be the guest host on Raw next week.


I like you, you see the light. I'm tired of hearing the Simpsons are funnier than Family Guy. It's a total lie, it's just sad to hear it. Seth Macfarlane is a genius.






I love this, lol. :lmao This is the Edge I want to see, I don't want this boring, lame ass uninteresting stale Edge.


----------



## AntiFlag607 (Oct 1, 2006)

My girlfriend bringing me a cold brew and putting out after she has worked all day and is tired and I've had the entire day off to play COD5, smoke a a few blunts with my friends, and take a long walk in the beautiful nature trail near my house.

Sorry for the run on, it was essential to accuracy.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

South Park. Family Guy. How I Met Your Mother. Scrubs.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Yeah I love the Simpsons and all but Family guy is funnier in just about every way. I haven't watched the Simpsons in years due to them just dragging and dragging it for all that it's worth. 






Trips at his finest


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

This is incredible. :lmao

This is from a show called Lucky Louie where Louis CK, one of the best stand up comedians of all time, and Pamela Adlon who plays his wife (who you'll otherwise recognize as Bobby Hill. Amazing how Bobby and most Simpsons kids are voiced by women) are having a discussion about that most glorious of topics....butt secks. 

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Pyro's sig.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I like it too. Which part? All of it?

Watchmen is released on DVD/Blu Ray today so I broke out the old 'schach banner, since he's one of the best characters ever (certainly the strongest Watchmen character)

The userbars are an old thing I did which I thought it was time to bring back and advertise. Some old ones, some new ones. All bands I listen to and you should to.  And of course the few games. 

And the Jericho sig was me reflecting on how badly he owned Edge, and his owning of Legacy this week. I thought it was appropriate.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Reggae


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

:lmao you took a Eminem line and turned into a Jericho one nice. Kind of surprised by that. 

The fact that Swagger got put in the U.S title match.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Eminem is the one rapper I listen to so I know his material. Don't ask me how I came up with that, it wasn't planned. It was just a spur of the moment thing where I thought of the ownings that Jericho used this week and my mind just instinctively started playing that song.

:lmao at Cody's face when Jericho said Randy Orton could be his partner. He was like "WHAAAAAT?!", as if being gullible and dumb enough not to realize that A - That was the response he should've seen coming from somebody attempting a comeback and B - that Orton is supposed to be cunning and smart, and taking another match right before you're going to face the two toughest, biggest, most dominant stars in the entire company almost immediately after (Undertaker excluded, he's out) would be the DUMBEST decision a champion could ever make.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Well of any rapper to listen to that is def a good one to pick.

I liked that backstage promo was funny. They burned Jericho a bit at first poking at his father, but then Jericho just slapped them basically about the title reign thing, lol.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I wish Jericho would've talked about how they have to talk about their fathers all the time because they're failures and they need a crutch to sound important. I would've literally starting bursting with laughter. You know that thing where you react to laughter by pounding your fist on a table? Yeah, that thing, lol

I liked John Cena and Triple H's mini Lord of The Rings diatribe, as I found it incredibly ironic considering the fact that on Friday, I bought the box set of the 3 films.

Total fantasy nerd ass films, and I'm not a nerd by any stretch but I actually really like that trilogy. Highly well acted, directed and visually appealing.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

*HHH pauses* "What the hell is a hobbit?" 

lol was very funny and I don't even care for Lord of the rings, but that was funny stuff. 

Cena being super pumped on Raw. He must have took a bunch of energy drinks or something as Cena seemed to be more pumped up than usual.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Maybe Vince told him he was going to win the title soon again lol

Cena in general, but I've lost a lot of previous fandom for him due to his sheer staleness and the way he crushed every WWE title contender for the better part of 2 years. Part of me still loves him, as unlike a man I once loved more than Cena, Edge, Cena has remained both stale and immensely talented, whereas Edge has only remained stale, while falling into mediocrity. Anyway, yeah, I still love Cena in a way and that's why I'll tolerate him in the main event constantly more than Batista or Orton or Triple H, but part of me is also very annoyed by him. Even when he's not main eventing, it just feels like he's invincible because he's John Cena and whoever he's fighting.....isn't.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

I've respect Cena as much as I respect any wrestler. I was starting to not like him in part of 06, but with each good to great match he had I started to like him and respect him more. Kind of a fan, but a mark by no means for him. But I like Cena though just due to this man's grind and effort. Had the same neck surgery Austin had that ultimately ended Austin's career who's one of the toughest SOB's ever, and Cena said fuck that and came back in months. Hard not to respect that.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

When did Cena break his neck? 

Anyway, I was a mark for him but I'm kind of just a big fan now. He does everything as well as it can be done, but he has irritable traits. The super push, and of course, I don't like faces who kiss the crowds ass. 

Well, not usually. I do like Foley, but then again, it's hard not to like Foley. He's probably the most entertaining in ring performer that's ever lived, his antics are certainly of legend.


----------



## Luna23 (Jul 21, 2009)

I like Tim Burton's work to. He is really good. And riding a horse is the best thing in my life.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> When did Cena break his neck?
> 
> Anyway, I was a mark for him but I'm kind of just a big fan now. He does everything as well as it can be done, but he has irritable traits. The super push, and of course, I don't like faces who kiss the crowds ass.
> 
> Well, not usually. I do like Foley, but then again, it's hard not to like Foley. He's probably the most entertaining in ring performer that's ever lived, his antics are certainly of legend.


Had a herniated disk in his neck when he got caught midair by the Batista bomb by Batista at Summerslam. 

John Morrison's push.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

> John Morrison's push.


This. If Jeff Doesnt beat Punk, Hopefully Morrison will.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

lol at finding Morrison even the slightest bit entertaining. 

CM Punk's current character


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Arguing. Love it!


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> This. If Jeff Doesnt beat Punk, Hopefully Morrison will.


They will both get Punk'd (Jeff already has verbally multiple times) sorry 

That Punk vs Rey will happen on Smackdown. That match will own.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Alissa Flash if you can't tell.:side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kanye West.

Yea, i like his music again


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Last week smcackdown main event. Jericho and Punk and even Ziggler kind of owned in the match.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Chris Jericho. Seriously the guy is GOD.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

That Gif^^


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Maryse and Miz owning Mickie last night.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Sarita


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Sum 41.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Beyonce's Video for "Ego"

FUCK :faint:


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

I like Laurel and Hardy.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I like the fact that I am out from work in 20 minutes


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Pyro™;7475671 said:


> This is incredible. :lmao
> 
> This is from a show called Lucky Louie where Louis CK, one of the best stand up comedians of all time, and Pamela Adlon who plays his wife (who you'll otherwise recognize as Bobby Hill. Amazing how Bobby and most Simpsons kids are voiced by women) are having a discussion about that most glorious of topics....butt secks.
> 
> :lmao :lmao


Louis CK is in Ricky Gervais' next movie, _The Invention of Lying._ Also, that actress is Pamela Adlon. She is Marcy Runkle on _Californication._



Hitman87 said:


> I like Laurel and Hardy.


Abbott & Costello


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Family Guy


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Beyonce


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

French fries with a lot of ketchup and an ice cold water.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Mickie James


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

I like my best friend (she's a girl) in another way.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Candice "The Great" Michelle


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Beyonce's videos.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

My new kicks.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Pyro™;7475888 said:


> I like it too. Which part? All of it?
> 
> Watchmen is released on DVD/Blu Ray today so I broke out the old 'schach banner, since he's one of the best characters ever (certainly the strongest Watchmen character)
> 
> ...


The Rorschach part since the DVD is out today and I can't get it.  side

I totally agree that he's one of the best characters of all time, he's in my top 10 of characters ever created. And besides being my fave Watchmen next to Nite-Owl, he's also the best IMO. Just the way he sees/thinks about everything with his views in the book, just makes me want to read it again. I always loved how he considered the mask of Rorschach to be his "real face" and how he never wanted to cease his relentless battle against crime. Not to mention his death is truly heroic.

Did you get the DVD?


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Jeremy Borash.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Melina Perez


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

The Aquabats.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Seth Rogen.
Danny McBride.
James Franco.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Getting my PS3 Online again


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Candice "The Great" Michelle


Never heard of her.


Alissa Flash


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Owning Swagg on SVR09 online soon 

I got my online back


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Renting Smackdown vs Raw 09 again just so I can own Stratus.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Swagg's Jokes


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Rants about me.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

The Main Event Mafia


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Pepsi


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

ECW tonight. Don't know why, but I'm really into the whole 'young roster' thing. It's different and a good way to see some new talent that could possibly thrive.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Velvet Sky


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Enter Shikari's 2nd Album - Common Dreads.

Good album. Not the best of 2009, but might be my sentimental favorite of the year.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

New Suicide Silence album.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Bhelton Senjamin


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Sex


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

That I'm about to watch Watchmen.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Eva Mendes


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Harry potter & the half blood prince movie


----------



## Andrew~Walker (Jul 22, 2009)

Stephen Lynch songs


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Maria Ozawa


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Football Manager 2009.. soo addictive


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Lots of stuff, right now 300. I'll give an update when I narrow things down a bit.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

F1 Delux


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Vactaion*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Birthday SEX!


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Fabolous said:


> Birthday SEX!


Be getting that in September. Giggidy.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

StoneColdJedi™ said:


> Be getting that in September. Giggidy.


I get that next month :side:


Left 4 Dead on XBox Live. Awesome Game.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> I get that next month :side:
> 
> 
> Left 4 Dead on XBox Live. Awesome Game.


Stratus you got Xbox Live?


Melina


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Swagg said:


> Stratus you got Xbox Live?
> 
> 
> Melina


Nah. My Friend brought his XBox over last night and he has Live on it. I'll probably get it soon for mine though.

Maryse


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

StoneColdJedi™ said:


> Be getting that in September. Giggidy.





Xtreme Stratus said:


> I get that next month :side:.


 
LOL I will be getting mine next month to, August 29th is the date of my birthday.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Fabolous said:


> LOL I will be getting mine next month to, *August 29th *is the date of my birthday.


10 Days after mine 


Owning people on MK vs DC online last night.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

I like this :yum:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Scarlett Johannson :happy:


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

'Double J' Jeff Jarrett


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Maryse


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Leverage(T.V show) watched it for the first time today and the show was pretty damn good.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Watchmen on Blu Ray (came out yesterday, buy the damn thing )

Visually stunning movie, and very good, faithful adaptation of the book. Right now it's my favourite superhero movie of all time.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Finally being able to buy DLC for SVR09.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Watchmen on Blu Ray (came out yesterday, buy the damn thing )
> 
> Visually stunning movie, and very good, faithful adaptation of the book. Right now it's my favourite superhero movie of all time.


Watchmen.

Watched it and was quite the fan. Rorschach imo, great character. I loved him.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

HAYLEY WILLIAMS!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

BACK OFF~



Hayley Williams <3


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Katy Perry


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^did you see her in the Cosmopolitan magazine for like this month(or last)? omfg.

Enter Shikari.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Yes I did. Hot as fuck!


Melina


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I stumbled onto it while @ a Wal Mart. Was walking around w/it the entire time :lmao

TNA Impacts 2nd set of TV tapings. They sounded great, but I won't hold my breathe on that until I see it. Still, it sounds interesting and pretty good. Eric Young getting the push makes me happy.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

TEW 2005.


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Deep-sea creatures. They're awesome, and you can read about them without having any fear of ever encountering them.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

mawatte said:


> Deep-sea creatures. They're awesome, and you can read about them without having any fear of ever encountering them.


I like sea lions >:3


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

yottsu said:


> I like sea lions >:3


jesus christ >:3

BitTornado.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

mawatte said:


> jesus christ >:3


It's a lion >:3

(you finish it 8*D)

I like the movie Akira.


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

yottsu said:


> It's a lion >:3
> 
> (you finish it 8*D)
> 
> I like the movie Akira.


get in the car.

Cena's "Basic Thuganomics" theme. My kitty-cat doesn't seem to like it much though


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

mawatte said:


> get in the car.
> 
> Cena's "Basic Thuganomics" theme. My kitty-cat doesn't seem to like it much though












Is your cat doing this?

I like the song _Suffragette City_ by David Bowie. Best lyrics of a song ever: "Wham bam, thank you mam!" 8*D


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

The first glimpse of Jackie Earle Haley as Freddy Krueger


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Looks like a good image and he's a great actor based on what I saw in Watchmen, but I just can't picture anybody but Robert as Freddy, it's like he's just too iconic to fuck with, like somebody else but Castellaneta as Homer Simpson. Have they said why he's not doing this one?

Simone Simons from Epica. Best female singer in the world.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Samba music


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

My bed. Which I'm going to now.


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

Goodnight.

Spotify. I'm too lazy to download songs these days, so I just use this.


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Omahyra Mota. Mmm, androgyny.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Mafia Wars on facebook


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Clerks 2 Lord Of The Rings vs Star Wars scene






:lmao


----------



## Edgehead2000 (Mar 6, 2005)

JBL possibly negotiating a deal with TNA.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> The Clerks 2 Lord Of The Rings vs Star Wars scene
> 
> :lmao


The really funny part about that scene was that one year earlier, at Wizard World Chicago in his Q&A session, Kevin Smith did exactly what Randall. I wonder if Smith does that with his film scenes, tests them out at comic conventions and determines to put them in based on the response. 

I love the Jackson 5 scene, not just for Rosario Dawson's bouncy boobies 





PS: Clerks II >> Clerks


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

That I owned at 1 v 100 football quiz


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The Show The Life & Times Of Tim


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Finally being able to use Evan Bourne on SVR09


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Superstars coming on in 4 min. 

KANE VS MORRISON~


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Cody's Sig, Hayley owns.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Ya boy Jesse - I know it's a corny gimmick, but I can't help but be entertained. Plus he's actually doing something and hasn't been endeavoured yet.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Finally being able to use Evan Bourne on SVR09


His moveset pretty accurate on there? 

The Christian/Regal match on Superstars. Great match.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*The current CM Punk*


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

CM Punk always


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Lotsa things.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bruce Dickinson http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfh5S-cOKmk 

and Simone Simons http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdBKnsDkDGs

Love these two people, my favourite male and female singers on the planet. So, so, so talented, both of these fuckers.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The new Movies "GI Joe" and "Funny People" That are coming out soon. I might just go see those, they look good.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Comedian's death scene in the Watchmen movie. Unforgettable just happens to be really catchy for some reason when it's in sync with a man getting his bones shattered.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Liking Brad Pitt's 90's movies atm


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

8*D8*D8*D Ava Rose 8*D8*D8*D


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Edit: Whoops wron thread. My bad


Edit 2: Sarita


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Eve 8*D


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

The 666 posts I'm at.


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Motor City Machineguns. They really don't get enough screentime.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

The Penumbra games series (for PC) - Really surprisingly good survival horror games from a low-budget indy developer. Great games that create terror more though environment, ambiance, and anticipation than wave after wave of enemies. The whole point of the game is avoiding combat whenever possible.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Angelina Love as Knockouts Champ

One of the few Good Decisions that TNA has made.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Kim Kardashian :sex


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Chappelle's Show. Damn i miss that show so much

Where else could you get stuff like this?  :lmao


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

^^^ I agree. What a fucking amazing show.

I also love this:










Amazing album.


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

sirdilznik said:


> The Penumbra games series (for PC) - Really surprisingly good survival horror games from a low-budget indy developer. Great games that create terror more though environment, ambiance, and anticipation than wave after wave of enemies. The whole point of the game is avoiding combat whenever possible.


This sounds wonderful. I may have to rent it now.

Throwback jerseys. So comfy.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Chappelle's Show. Damn i miss that show so much
> 
> Where else could you get stuff like this?  :lmao


Mind of Mencia I thought was pretty funny aswell.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

^^^ My second favorite Floyd album and one of the BIG 4 as I like to call it. Here is my favorite and in my opinion the most underrated Floyd album:












mawatte said:


> This sounds wonderful. I may have to rent it now.


Not sure if you can rent it but until the end of this week you can buy the whole series (Penumbra:Overture Penumba: Black Plague and the expansion for Black Plague, Requiem) for $10 which is like 2 rentals and you own all of it. Just know the game is not focused on combat, you're a regular dude scared shitless in the game and your weapons are things like a hammer, pick axe, rocks, etc... This game builds suspense through ambiance, isolation, and sneaking around to avoid enemies like hell because you're scared and not a warrior. There are demos you can try HERE. Better yet the game is available for Windows, Mac, or Linux (my OS of choice) and has modest hardware requirements.

Bethesda Softworks


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Chappelle's Show. Damn i miss that show so much
> 
> Where else could you get stuff like this?  :lmao












I loved that show, my favorite T.V show of all time.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Jesse Capelli (note: see sig for more :yum


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

I loved that episode where Dave is a blind black guy who thinks hes white and hes the leader of KKK.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

sirdilznik said:


> ^^^ My second favorite Floyd album and one of the BIG 4 as I like to call it. Here is my favorite and in my opinion the most underrated Floyd album:


I agree. That is another perfect album imo. All the songs are great. My favorite track will have to be Sheep.

Another Floyd Album I love:










All 11 tracks are top notch. Perfect album as well. This album was a great send-off for an amazing band.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Alissa Flash


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Daffney.

Only lasted 36 seconds tonight. Boo...


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Ayako Hamada. Can't wait to see her beating some knockouts into a bloody pulp soon. Show no mercy Ayako, NO FUCKING MERCY. KILL them Knockouts DEAD!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Enter Shikari


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Iron Maiden - The Clairvoiant - This tune is fucking sick and the bass-line (which is a big deal for me since I play bass guitar - Steve Harris is the F'N Man!), especially at the beginning is SICK,


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Yogurt.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Steve Harris - Founder and bass guitarist for Iron Mainden (Has a special place in my heart since I'm a bass guitarist too).


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Maiden is the best band of all time. 

Now, on to my post.






My favourite scene in the movies as of late. I've seen this about 200 times since it came out on Tuesday on Blu Ray. Don't ask me why lol, I just never get tired of the scene. The song is just so out of place with the goings on of the scene that it's just amazing.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Triple H.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Pyro™ said:


> Maiden is the best band of all time.
> 
> Now, on to my post.
> 
> ...


Aesome clip, absoutely AWESOME. Almost as awesome as my man Steve Harris, :agree:


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Will Smith


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Evanescence.

I just wished they'd put out a new album already, its been seemingly forever since "The Open Door" was released


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Kid Cudi, Kanye West, Lupe Fiasco, Fabolous, Drake, the Cool Kid, Charles Hamilton, etc...


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Justin Timberlake.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

WWF said:


> Kid Cudi, Kanye West, Lupe Fiasco, *Fabolous*, Drake, the Cool Kid, Charles Hamilton, etc...




Loso Incase you don't know so


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Paramore ~ They have 2 Albums and not 1 bad song on either of them and their 3rd album is looking to be just as good as the other 2.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

WWF said:


> Kid Cudi, Kanye West, Lupe Fiasco, Fabolous, Drake, the Cool Kid, Charles Hamilton, etc...


Shit pretty much this.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Soulja Boy


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Dwight effin' Howard



Xtreme Stratus said:


> Paramore ~ They have 2 Albums and not 1 bad song on either of them and their 3rd album is looking to be just as good as the other 2.


U High?


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Flaki (aka Beef Tripe Stew) - I'm so loading on the pepper and getting ready to dig in right now :yum: :yum: :yum:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Gail Kim


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Molly Holly


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Molly Holly


This. I wish Miss Madness was still wrestling on my TV screen on a weekly basis.

Eve


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

2Pac
Biggie
Big Pun
50 Cent
Nas
The Game
Jay Z
Eminem

Pretty much all my favorite Rappers.


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

ford.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

sirdilznik said:


> This. I wish Miss Madness was still wrestling on my TV screen on a weekly basis.
> 
> Eve


This.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Eve 
Alissa Flash
Swagg's Eve gif


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

BROCK LESNAR


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Maryse


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Ava Rose


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Hayley Williams
Katy Perry


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Porn


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Chris Jericho
John Cena
Evan Bourne
Dolph Ziggler
Jeff Hardy


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Mickie taking the toy belt off Maryse on Sunday :agree:


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Kris Logan
Serena Deeb
Kris Logan
Gloria Marie
Kris Logan
Beverly


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Zach Ryder, Dolph Ziggler, and CM Punk

Also wanna give a shot out to Traci Brooks and those great tits she's got.

EDIT: I like the hanging out at the beach.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Sheamus
Zack Ryder
William Regal
Doug Williams


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Punk's promo on Smackdown yesterday.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Flo'z

Punk can be second today


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Dragonball Z


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MakaveliRCW said:


> Punk's promo on Smackdown yesterday.


Yeah, that was good. His old character is coming back, I just wish the WWE would up the rating so he could get more extreme with it, but yeah. Good stuff, he's really coming into his own now.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Yeah, that was good. His old character is coming back, I just wish the WWE would up the rating so he could get more extreme with it, but yeah. Good stuff, he's really coming into his own now.


I'm pretty satisfied with what he's doing now, but yeah he's becoming one of the best mic workers in the WWE. 

Eve, I've been really impressed with her lately. That moonsault she did was awesome.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

downloading and playing video game roms on my computer.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

Typing in old games into youtube to see how much they have aged.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Mickie James


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Burger King


----------



## Mhirn3 (Dec 22, 2008)

I like all of these things










What's better than 1? 2!!!!










This is how they get down in Cali!









Spending a saturday night sitting next to my best friend calling football on limawarriors.com:









Realizing they were once daddy's little girl....now they're just the sluts you see at the bar:









I ALMOST feel bad for this one:









HA!






















































And because I shaved today, one for the road:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Melina Perez


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Beyonce


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Alissa Flash
Melina
Gail Kim
Sarita
Maryse
Eve


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kelly Kelly
Maryse
Michelle McCool
Angelina Love
Velvet Sky
Taylor Wilde

Wow, i must have a thing for Blondes :$


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Kelly Kelly
> Maryse
> Michelle McCool
> Angelina Love
> ...


or hookers


Chris Jericho


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Swagg said:


> or hookers
> 
> 
> Chris Jericho


More like the Best Female Wrestlers in the World 

Evan Bourne


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

CM Punk


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The greatest WWE superstar ever The Undertaker.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

When Jeff Hardy beats Punk for the WHC Tomorrow night.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

My PS3


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

_Clerks II_


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Eve being affiliated with Cryme Tyme.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Candice being in the new Go Daddy.com Commercials.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

StoneColdJedi™;7490997 said:


> _Clerks II_


"You'll have to excuse him, he's not "down" with the trilogy"

"Oh what the fuck happened to this world?....."

Classic comedy, love it.

Also when Punk retains the title tomorrow and Stratus throws a shit fit. :lmao


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Ice Cream.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Lasagna


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Fried chicken.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Sean Kingston


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Jay Z


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Left 4 Dead (360)

Awesome Game.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Melina Perez


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Angelina Love


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Cherry Dr Pepper


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Spicy Food


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Gail Kim


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Melina


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Daffney


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The pictures I'm cutting out for a Darksiders gif. 3/4's done.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

"Nightmare on Elm Street" Getting Re-made.

Although someone other than Robert England playing Freddy is gonna be weird.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I just can't imagine Robert not playing Freddy. Rorschach is a good choice though admittedly if it has to be someone else, he can act... I just don't see why Robert isn't doing it.

Cool Ranch Doritos


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> The pictures I'm cutting out for a Darksiders gif. 3/4's done.


Man that game looks so fucking badass. Been watching the youtube vids of it.


Darksiders


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Maybe he had another project or something. He has been appearing in other movies (not involving Freddy) over the last couple years. 10,000 Maniacs was pretty bad though.

Having 2 Pizza places across the street from me.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Its understandable to not have Robert play Freddy though. It would defeat the purpose of a remake if they cast the same lead. I am happy Jackie Earle Haley is playing Freddy, he's got the look in my opinion.

The Last Airbender trailer


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, it is a re-boot of the franchise....so yeah. I guess it makes sense but Robert as Freddy wasn't what was wrong with the movies. He played a very terrifying sick freak, very good character portrayal.

The good news is Jackie Earl Haley is actually an Oscar nominee, so he can probably pull the role off well. We'll just have to forget Freddy's voice and (maybe) his exact looks.



Swagg said:


> Man that game looks so fucking badass. Been watching the youtube vids of it.
> 
> 
> Darksiders


Yeah, it does. It's on my long list of games to pick up. You following any others?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Mortal Kombat vs DC Universe

Havent played this in a while, Forgot how fun it was


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

The poster for Nightmare on Elm Street 











Can't really see Freddy there as its dark, but he looks pretty cool.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Yeah, it does. It's on my long list of games to pick up. You following any others?


The only game that's on my radar for next year is God Of War 3. As for this year Modern Warfare 2, Gears 2 add on and Assassin's Creed 2. Probably a couple I'm for getting but those are the main games I'm looking forward to playing.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Is there ever gonna be a Sequel to "Freddy vs Jason". I heard rumors about that for a long time, There was talk about adding some other horror movie villan to it.

Speaking of which, I do like Freddy vs Jason


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Free access to internet at a Sushi restaurant.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Swagg said:


> The only game that's on my radar for next year is God Of War 3. As for this year Modern Warfare 2, Gears 2 add on and Assassin's Creed 2. Probably a couple I'm for getting but those are the main games I'm looking forward to playing.


Good, good. God of War III over everything else. 

Assassins Creed II also looks amazing, that's on my radar. There's a lot though.

Batman: Arkham Asylum

Red Dead Redemption (which is a Western that will look graphically like and play like GTA IV, Rockstar game, same engine. Amazing looking)

Of course Darksiders, obviously

Mafia II 

Splinter Cell: Conviction

Gears of War III is also supposed to come out in 2010

I'm also looking forward to Dante's Inferno. Somebody said it plays like God of War after playing the demo...however that's a very good thing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSr_vMOXEH4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykU-ogIGKjQ


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

I like to cheat, win, and get away with it.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Oh shit, A NEW FREDDY MOVIE AND I WASN'T AWARE? (No Robert England, eh? I was always afraid of that.)

Well anyways...

The new Nightmare On Elm Street film. Personal favorite horror franchise, tbhayley.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The concept of this




I actually prefer it to the one that happened, but that was fine for what it was, which was a cheesy story and a couple brutal murders.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

That would certainly be interesting. Especially since Michael Myers doesn't have any form of 'supernatural' powers either. He's just a psycho who slaughters people. Freddy will have to once again do all the talking tho :lmao

Edguy.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

He can't be killed, I'd say that's a supernatural power. He's been stabbed, shot, lit on fire but he always comes back.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

The game Borderlands looks pretty great.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

> He can't be killed, I'd say that's a supernatural power. He's been stabbed, shot, lit on fire but he always comes back.


Speaking of Halloween. I love the review of it's Video Game by AVGN

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/angry-video-screwattack/27289

Even Atari Controller's couldnt Kill Michael Myers :lmao


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Yeah, his persistent non-dying should be considered a supernatural power. I am kind of excited for H2 this August.

Like: Michael Myers


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't get it.

Anyway, this gif I made. Kind of. It's more difficult to make them on Youtube.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> He can't be killed, I'd say that's a supernatural power. He's been stabbed, shot, lit on fire but he always comes back.


:lmao true.

H2
The Offspring


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Dallas Cowboys


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Using Undertaker on Smackdown vs Raw 2009.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

^Same. Did you find out I got that Hells Gate trick to work? I posted it "elsewhere" in the shoutbox but I don't know if you saw it. 

So thanks.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Oh no didn't see that, but good to see you got it to work. Yeah thought it was weird how you never knew about that but some people don't. 

If Punk retains tonight (which he will)


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Twisted Metal


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Gears Of War 2


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Dragon Gate USA


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

.
.
.
.
.
*<----------------*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

MakaveliRCW said:


> Oh no didn't see that, but good to see you got it to work. Yeah thought it was weird how you never knew about that but some people don't.
> 
> *If Jeff wins tonight (which he will)*


I couldnt agree more 


Velvet Sky


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Knowing that Mickie is taking home the belt tonight.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Rumoured 2 main events for UFC 103


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

The fact Punk is going to own Jeff once again tonight.


Pyro™ said:


> ^Same. Did you find out I got that Hells Gate trick to work? I posted it "elsewhere" in the shoutbox but I don't know if you saw it.
> 
> So thanks.


who hells h=gate trick?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> "You'll have to excuse him, he's not "down" with the trilogy"
> 
> "Oh what the fuck happened to this world?....."
> 
> ...


O RLY? :side:

Jeff Hardy!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Pyro is a liar :hmm:

I like Stride Gum. The stuff owns.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mike, screw off. I mean it.



> who hells h=gate trick?


There's some trick in SmackDown! vs Raw where Taker's submission finisher only works if you have 2 parts of your opponents health in red, it doesn't work in 1.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

The 3 way match from tonight. The only real highlight of the show. I blame the crowd for making the other matches blah.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Blake Lively


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Enter Shikari.


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Christian's win over Dreamer and the hug at the end. Aw.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Melina


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Playing as HBK on Smackdown vs. Raw 2004 (...it's the only one I have). Damn he gets opponents in the red quickly.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Pyro's posts. :side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That's funny because I hate them, I wish I didn't have to resort to what I do but there's so much stupid shit that goes on that I'm left with no choice. I'd like some positive posts.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Drugs.


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

I like that at least some people on this forum see sense with how Jeff Hardy is a complete waste of space, and that taking the belt off Punk last night was a retarded decision of the highest order.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Mickie becoming Divas champ.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

The new diva's champion and world champion.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Punk's epic promo at NOC. Top 3 promo of the year imo.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

New World Heavyweight Champion..

Most Over Man in the entire wrestling world + World Title = Perfect Match


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

CM Punk in 2009.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

MakaveliRCW said:


> Mickie becoming Divas champ.


_*This *_


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Dolph Ziggler


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*The Age of Orton.*


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Michelle McCool - First Double Women's Champ


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Mickie James ~ Proudly Five times Women's Champion*


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Kennedy/Michaels feud in late 2007/early 2008. 

Underrated and the individual version of Millionaires Club/New Blood Feud.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

^ That was good fued.

Seeing HBK tonigh on Raw.....I hope :$


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

After last night....Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Medo said:


> *The Age of Orton.*


Yea i like being bored too.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

I LOVE Benjo's sig. 8*D


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Yea i like being bored too.


And that's actually not a lie..

Clerks


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Michelle McCool


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

This clip of the funniest match in wrestling history






If you don't laugh at this you're just not human...


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Punk's heel style performance during his match at NOC.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Melina's perfomance at NOC.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

^^^
Same along with Michelle as well.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CM Punk's history with the world title compared to Jeff Hardys



CM Punk said:


> # of reigns: 2
> 
> combined days: 118





Jeff Hardy said:


> # of reigns: 2
> 
> combined days: 1+


Yeah, say somethin' now assholes.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Pyro that clip is nothing shot of awesomeness

The Dream


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

The thought of Hardy leaving WWE soon.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> CM Punk's history with the world title compared to Jeff Hardys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao awesome


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CM Punk

Just became my second favorite wrestler behind Jericho.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Swagg said:


> CM Punk
> 
> Just became my second favorite wrestler behind Jericho.


I thought MVP was your favourite?

Oh well. 

The demo for Devil May Cry 4. I never got the game, but I've played the demo. Good demo, made me enticed to play the real game, but I didn't care for the original at ALL. The series always gets the comparison to God of War, and...I don't see it, there's no comparison. God of War is a much, much higher quality game.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I thought MVP was your favourite?
> 
> Oh well. .


He's one of my favorites. Jericho, Taker, CM Punk, MVP.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I see. I thought he was #1, you used to talk about him the most but understandably that would die down since he's not doing much, but fair enough.

Despite my current theme, Punk's not #1. My list would include all of the same people, except that Christian would be replacing MVP.

1 ~ Jericho
2 ~ Christian
3 ~ CM Punk
4 ~ Undertaker

Only reason I'm putting Punk above Undertaker is because he's fresher and I like freshness, whereas Taker has been around for 20 years. Granted I do prefer Taker, just not at the moment.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

These 3 guys in my my top 3. 

1. CM Punk
2. HBK 
3. HHH

Finally allowing Punk to overtake HBK at the number 1 spot for me.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Solid move.

Food. Need...some. Going for it, and a few games of pool. Later.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

1. CM Punk
2. Chris Jericho
3. Undertaker

Unlikely it will ever change.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Benjo™ said:


> 1. CM Punk
> 2. Chris Jericho
> 3. Undertaker
> 
> Unlikely it will ever change.


Great list. That would be my top 3 as well but in different order.


Melina


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

All The Love CM Punk Is Getting


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

1.Jericho
2.Jeff Hardy
3.John Morrison
4.John Cena


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Hmm since people are doing top wrestlers

Mine are 

CM Punk
Edge
Christian
Chris Jericho
Undertaker (not so much right now, but yeah still like the guy)


Which makes Smackdown and ECW the top shows that I care about. No one on Raw really interests me. Only person I really like on Raw is HBK and he isn't back yet.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Taylor Wilde


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Michelle "The Awesome" McCool


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Getting to see _Funny People_ Tuesday night


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

StoneColdJedi™ said:


> Getting to see _Funny People_ Tuesday night


Damn I envy you man.


Gail Kim


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Swagg said:


> Damn I envy you man.


Well, that means you should like me  I believe you are aware of my status regarding my reason to being able to see early


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Robert England (AKA Freddy Krueger) Possibly Hosting Raw.

I hope this is true


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Alissa Flash


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Matt Striker


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Robert England (AKA Freddy Krueger) Possibly Hosting Raw.
> 
> I hope this is true


I hope it isn't. The majority of the audience wouldn't know who he is.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

StoneColdJedi™ said:


> I hope it isn't. The majority of the audience wouldn't know who he is.



Possibly, but I still think it would be interesting, but I can't even remember the last movie/tv show he was in.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Last Movie i remember him being in was called 10,000 Maniacs. Weird Movie

Orange Juice


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Jeff Hardy.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Whenever someone from Legacy does a Promo

Saves me a ton of money on Sleeping Pills :happy:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Whenever someone from Legacy does a Promo
> 
> Saves me a ton of money on Sleeping Pills :happy:


But Legacy is always on first, meaning if you've fallen asleep, you miss the divas, yet that's all you ever talk about. 

Checkmate. 

The Watchmen universe


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Cherry 7UP.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> But Legacy is always on first, meaning if you've fallen asleep, you miss the divas, yet that's all you ever talk about.
> 
> Checkmate.
> 
> *The Watchmen universe*


I don't really like Nite Owl II for some reason. But the Comedian, Rorschach and Doctor Manhattan are amazing characters.


Mac's


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Sophia Bush


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashley Tisdale
Ashlee Simpson
Lady GaGa
Beyonce
Katy Perry
Avril Lavigne


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Rockhead said:


> I don't really like Nite Owl II for some reason. But the Comedian, Rorschach and Doctor Manhattan are amazing characters.
> 
> 
> Mac's


Yeah, I'm talking overall. Obviously I don't like EVERY character in the issues, but I don't like every character in Kill Bill either and it's still my favourite movie.

I don't like Nite Owl very much either, probably because he looks, visually, like an AWFUL version of Batman. I don't like Laurie or her mother either, but every other character I think I'm fine with. I agree with your own list, but I also love Adrian, particularly more so in the movie than in the book because to me he just seems more engaging of a character in the movie, but he was awesome in the book too.

Family Guy


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Brad Pitt, Mark Wahlberg and Christian Bale (No ****)


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Gatorade


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

My CM Punk banner.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

ECW..


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The 2 New Banners im working on. Turning out alot better that i imagined


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Paul Burchill


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

ADR LaVey said:


> Possibly, but I still think it would be interesting, but I can't even remember the last movie/tv show he was in.





Xtreme Stratus said:


> The Last Movie i remember him being in was called 10,000 Maniacs. Weird Movie


He had a small role in _Zombie Strippers_ with Jenna Jameson


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Angelina Love


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Kate Beckinsale<3


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Swagg said:


> Kate Beckinsale<3


This... she just needs to start picking better roles. Probably Sandler's best babe co-star, though :agree: Well, second to Leslie Mann in _Funny People_


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Mr.Kennedy :crying:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You should probably let that failure go like I did so you can be a happy fan again.



Spoiler: SmackDown!



CM Punk completely beating the shit out of Jeff Hardy last night.

- Punk out afterwards, face to face with Hardy, words exchange Punk raises Jeff's hand for the crowd. Punk takes the mic and says, "Jeff the last few weeks" and smashes Jeff in the head with the mic and beats him all over the ringside area hits Danielson style elbows on the outside of the ring on Hardy. Walks towards the back and then turns around and continues the assault on Hardy to end Smackdown.



:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

I like Pyro being a CM Punk mark 8*D


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm sure you do, but it's not fun being one when Jeff Hardy is walking around with the title. :no:

Until SummerSlam, it looks like...if his contract situation is correct, and I still have my doubts about that.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Monster Assault


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

Cheese & Bacon Dip while watching classic James Bond Movies.


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Making Jericho and Miz a tag team called "Y2BJealous" on SvR 2009 and dominating the roster with them  (...Couldn't think of a better name)


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> You should probably let that failure go like I did so you can be a happy fan again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol yeah I read that I can't wait to see it. 

CM Punk's awesome 2009.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Shawn Michaels in 1996 - God-licious.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

^^^
Agreed 

Shawn Michaels in 1997.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Smackdown Six of 2002


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

the cm punk and jeff hardy feud.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Gail Kim
MVP


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Rachel Bilson So Cute.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

CM Punk
Zack Ryder
John Morrison getting a World Title shot this friday o~!)
Enter Shikari
ECW & RAW this week.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The 5 Knockouts in my Sig.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Shinsuke Nakamura.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Paramore


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Rock Band.

Can't sing a lick, but damn it's still fun to play.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Spike TV shows closest thing to porn on FCC restricted cable television.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Hayley Williams.
Katy Perry.
Megan Fox.
Kim Kardashian.
Carla Gugino.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Naruki Doi 
Masato Yoshino
BxB Hulk (especially his awesome entrance)
CIMA


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Naruki Doi.

but he's not better than El Generico tho, that's just a given.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashley Tisdale
Ashlee Simpson
Hayley Williams
Christina Aguilera
Beyonce
Taylor Swift


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Ashley Lane.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Alissa Flash
Sara Del Rey


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Vin Gerard
Colin Delaney
STIGMA


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Evanescence
Paramore
Lacuna Coil
Arch Enemy
Flyleaf
In This Moment
Kittie


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Beyonce
Kid Cudi
Wale
Katy Perry
Linkin Park


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Pineapple Express.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> Pineapple Express.


Watch that movie last night. Good movie.


Angelina Jolie


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Guitar Hero III


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I've watched Pineapple Express like everyday for the past week, haha. I even saw it twice in theaters :lmao

Battlelore.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Morrison's, Punk's and now Mickie's push.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Finally getting to own people again on SVR09 Online.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Using Cena, Punk, Orton and Taker on Smackdown vs Raw 09.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

HHH not getting a shot @ the WWE title @ Summerslam.

THANK GOD.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

I'm glad for that too since I want to see Trips face someone other than Orton finally, lol.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

It's Cena, btw. So not at all fresh..

Face Mark Henry


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Orton/Cena is a hell of a lot more fresh then HHH/Orton is. 

Morrison/Jeff for the World title. Could be a great match.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Bein' a regular ol' poster again.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Punk losing the title at NOC


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

You S.O.B.

Is that any way to welcome me back?  

Leyla Milani (Who should have beaten Ashley for the Diva Search)


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Good to see u back BTW. Kinda odd to see u unmodded now, but still, lol.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

BreakTheWalls said:


> You S.O.B.
> 
> Is that any way to welcome me back?
> 
> Leyla Milani (Who should have beaten Ashley for the Diva Search)


Ah Hell no! Ashley >>>> Leyla by a Mile 

Speaking of Which...

Ashley "The Great" Massaro


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks man. I requested to be unmodded, though. They knocked me back down from SMod to regular mod, and then I just figured I should drop the staff position altogether to focus on _other things_.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Weird to see BTW without the blue/red tag. 

UK Football.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Jeff Hardy


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Fight Club


obv


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

I like music. 



BreakTheWalls said:


> Thanks man. I requested to be unmodded, though. They knocked me back down from SMod to regular mod, and then I just figured I should drop the staff position altogether to focus on _other things_.


like what?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Boobies.

I want my mod spot back :side:


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Postage said:


> I like music.
> 
> 
> 
> like what?


I'd tell you, but then I'd be right back where I started. 

My bobble Jesus. I'm not the least bit religious.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

being athiest.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

BreakTheWalls said:


> I'd tell you, but then I'd be right back where I started.
> 
> My bobble Jesus. I'm not the least bit religious.


We can speak more privately on the matter then. I'm sure I'll be very interested. 

I like desk.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Sending Awesome Song Lyrics to Postage on MSN :side:


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Sending Awesome Terrible Song Lyrics to Postage on MSN :side:


Modified for you. 

I like Stratus's taste in music


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Talledega Nights : The Ballad of Ricky Bobby

Hmmm...Kinda reminds me of one of Postage's favorite Songs :side:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Superbad


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Pineapple Express


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Singing Jericho's theme when I'm alone. :side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Rachel Bilson 
Sophia Bush


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Bhangra


----------



## eliran669 (Nov 27, 2006)

RC Cola


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Scrubs


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

4-day weekends!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Alicia Keys


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Beyonce


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Adriana Lima


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Beyonce


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Rosario Dawson


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashley Tisdale's Live Chat on Facebook right now


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

StoneColdJedi™;7513280 said:


> Rosario Dawson


My man!


Pineapple Express


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Ludacris


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

2Pac
NaS
Biggie
Jay Z
T.I
Eminem
Dr Dre
Ludacris
The Game
Lil Wayne
Fabolous
Snoop Dogg
Soulja Boy
Mike Jones


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Dr Dre


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> 2Pac
> NaS
> Biggie
> Jay Z
> ...


Damn you fucked it up with Soulja Boy.:no:


Drake


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

OutKast


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Angelina love and velvet sky's sweet asses.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Jay Z


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

The Corrs


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Daft Punk's Discovery. What an amazing album


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

_Rear Window_


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Santana.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Scarface


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Kanye West


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

The Chappelle Show.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Lupe Fiasco


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Swagg said:


> Lupe Fiasco


. . .


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Tina Fey


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

X-Games


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Coming to America


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Justin Bieber


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

my sig and justin bieber


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kristin Cavallari proformace in Van Wilder: Freshman Year Movie


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Amy Dumas


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Eddie guerrero


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

King rKo said:


> Coming to America


Yes! Yes! F**k you, too! :lol:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Netflix


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Beth Phoenix


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Melina


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Chris Jericho


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

John Morrison


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Bret Hart


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Stone Cold


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Alyssa Milano


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Johnny Depp


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

The only person who is worth liking, MYSELF!


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Dawn Marie


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Jake Peavy going to the White Sox


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

The Nikki Roxx T-shirt that showed up at my door today:


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

sirdilznik said:


> The Nikki Roxx T-shirt that showed up at my door today:


Nice t-shirt! You must be a proud man. Hopefully, you'll get to meet Roxxi at some point so she can sign your t-shirt!

I like Fridays!


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

~Fallen Angel~ said:


> Nice t-shirt! You must be a proud man. Hopefully, you'll get to meet Roxxi at some point so she can sign your t-shirt!
> 
> I like Fridays!


No doubt I will since she does shows around my area all the time. 

I also like Fridays.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Great New York Yankees


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

sirdilznik said:


> No doubt I will since she does shows around my area all the time.
> 
> I also like Fridays.


Oh really? Where would that be? That's so awesome! I was in San Franciso last year and I was aware that Cheerleader Melissa usually wrestles there but unfortunately, I missed out. It's so cool to know there's a wrestler in your town. You're so lucky!

Oh and I like sleeping.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

~Fallen Angel~ said:


> Oh really? Where would that be? That's so awesome! I was in San Franciso last year and I was aware that Cheerleader Melissa usually wrestles there but unfortunately, I missed out. It's so cool to know there's a wrestler in your town. You're so lucky!


Sucks you missed out on Melissa, sorry to hear that 

I live in Connecticut. Nikki does shows in CT, NY, NJ and MA all the time.

I like Dream Theater.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kristin Cavallari


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

sirdilznik said:


> Sucks you missed out on Melissa, sorry to hear that
> 
> I live in Connecticut. Nikki does shows in CT, NY, NJ and MA all the time.
> 
> I like Dream Theater.


It's okay! Hopefully, TNA will head to Montreal eventually and I can see some of my favourite wrestlers live.

Oh sweet! It would be great to see Roxxi in action. I miss her!

I like Nip/Tuck.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Mortal Kombat


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Vida Guerra*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Next WWE Champion, John Cena


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Rush


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

This guy:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CM Punk demolishing Jeff Hardy on Smackdown.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

The words "Jeff the last few weeks" and also what followed.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Gail Kim turning Heel.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

The Smackdown main event and the *EPIC* beatdown afterwards.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

sirdilznik said:


> The Smackdown main event and the *EPIC* beatdown afterwards.


This.

I also like your avy. Nikki is such a hottie.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Daffney


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

The Great Khali's entrance music


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hayden Panettiere


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

John Morrison


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Melina's reversal into the Yoshi Tonic.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwyFABQX62A


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwyFABQX62A


Braden Walker - "Knock knock."
Alejandro Armando Estrada - "Who's there?"
Braden Walker - "Braden Walker."

Greatest.Exchange.Ever!!!

This guy:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Morrison vs hardy on smackdown.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

The epic reaction on the face of the kids and that women's face after Punk beat the shit out of Jeff, lol. Gets no better than that.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Jeff basically calling Punk "Boring" on SD Tonight. Couldnt have said it better myself


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Jeff basically calling Punk "Boring" on SD Tonight. Couldnt have said it better myself


Don't see how u could find Punk boring with the stuff he's done over the past few months esp the heel turn but w/e, lol. 

Smackdown as a whole.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

This guy:








Notice the theme of all bass players. It's not because I don't like the other members of bands, it's because I play bass guitar so naturally my heroes are bassists.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

One of my favorite Movies :side:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Melina


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Anyone who marks for CM Punk.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

This gal:








For those that don't know, that's Tal Wilkenfeld. She's a bass guitar prodigy. She's only 23 years old now and considered one of the best bassists around. She has played with Jeff Beck, Chick Corea, Allman Brothers Band, and many other top artists at her tender age. Here are a few samples of her amazing skill:

Here she is with Jeff Beck (EASILY one of the 5 greatest guitarists of all-time). She solos then Jeff plays along with her on her bass. Ironically she's basically playing the guitar part while he plays the bass groove. Ridicuus amounts of trust, coordination, and concentration from both, then they break into Jeff Beck's "Blue Wind". The really crazy part is she even drops in what would normally be guitar fills on her bass: 






And here is her dropping a *PHAT* bass solo:




When Jeff Beck bows down to you, you *KNOW* you have it going on.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Smackdown tonight. Another good show, fill w/3 rather good matches. 
CM Punk completing his heel turn tonight.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

This guy:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Between The Buried And Me.

MUSICAL FUSION~


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

That TNA let CM Punk goes years back. Thanks TNA for help making this all possible for Punk instead of doing god knows what in TNA.


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Silly Putty.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Jeff basically calling Punk "Boring" on SD Tonight. Couldnt have said it better myself


LMAO at your wrong opinion....again. Are you ever right? :lmao

Punk taking the title off Jeff after 2 minutes at Extreme Rules. :lmao


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

MakaveliRCW said:


> The epic reaction on the face of the kids and that women's face after Punk beat the shit out of Jeff, lol. Gets no better than that.


:lmao THIS. Especially that blonde chick with the perm that had her hands on her head, like "WTF?!!!" I laughed _so_ hard. Then they showed the kids with the face paint that just looked heartbroken. I loved every minute of it. The camera crew were straight-up fucking genius for getting all that on film.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

MakaveliRCW said:


> That TNA let CM Punk goes years back. Thanks TNA for help making this all possible for Punk instead of doing god knows what in TNA.


This. All he was doing in TNA was desperately trying to join Raven's gathering. I didn't even really like him that time. I remember the first time he was on ECW with his first promo. I was like "he looks way better now then he was in TNA". And then when I heard Killswitch Engage's "This Fire Burns", it was a wrap, he was my new favorite. WWE picking him up was the best thing ever, for him.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Cerbs said:


> :lmao THIS. Especially that blonde chick with the perm that had her hands on her head, like "WTF?!!!" I laughed _so_ hard. Then they showed the kids with the face paint that just looked heartbroken. I loved every minute of it. The camera crew were straight-up fucking genius for getting all that on film.


Yeah that's why I love WWE's production team with awesome little stuff like that. Just helped make the moment all the more awesome. 



Rockhead said:


> This. All he was doing in TNA was desperately trying to join Raven's gathering. I didn't even really like him that time. I remember the first time he was on ECW with his first promo. I was like "he looks way better now then he was in TNA". And then when I heard Killswitch Engage's "This Fire Burns", it was a wrap, he was my new favorite. WWE picking him up was the best thing ever, for him.


I got into him when he was in ROH but yeah I don't know what he would have done in TNA but I know it wouldn't be better than him being a big star on Smackdown in the number one company in the world. So I'm so glad TNA made the mistake of letting him go. Well most of that is because of the whole you either wrestle for TNA or ROH thing but yeah.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That's what happens when you steal. You get your fucking head kicked in.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Never been happier to see someone post up a youtube link  

That Punk is getting his rematch next week.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't like that but only because I see him losing.

Although....maybe, by some outside chance, next week they have Jeff's doctors say he can't compete because Punk gave him some head trauma, Jeff ignores it as usual, comes out at less than 100%, almost beats Punk, but falls short, then Punk hurts him badly again and that's his leave. The reports did say that NOC was supposed to be his last show, so perhaps he took 2 more dates just to put Punk over. I *really* doubt it, but that would be superb. 

Either way, I just want him getting the belt back some way.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

_A Hard Day's Night_.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> The Great New York Yankees


...who lost to Chicago White Sox 2x. Or do you mean when it was great during the Babe Ruth through Mickey Mantle era


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nothing against Shaq, but talk about an upgrade from last week. Ari Gold to pin Randy Orton in the middle of the ring *PLZ*.


----------



## J² (Mar 31, 2005)

God™ said:


> _A Hard Day's Night_.


:happy:



LaffyTaffy


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Pyro™;7519166 said:


> I don't like that but only because I see him losing.
> 
> Although....maybe, by some outside chance, next week they have Jeff's doctors say he can't compete because Punk gave him some head trauma, Jeff ignores it as usual, comes out at less than 100%, almost beats Punk, but falls short, then Punk hurts him badly again and that's his leave. The reports did say that NOC was supposed to be his last show, so perhaps he took 2 more dates just to put Punk over. I *really* doubt it, but that would be superb.
> 
> Either way, I just want him getting the belt back some way.



I also have my doubts of Punk winning. But if he does, it will be epic. Not because Punk won the title for the third time. But because Jeff Hardy's two WHC reigns would total to less than two weeks. :lmao

I like: Driving


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

StoneColdJedi™;7519228 said:


> ...who lost to Chicago White Sox 2x. Or do you mean when it was great during the Babe Ruth through Mickey Mantle era


Speaking of The White Sox, I enjoyed watching them get owned by the Kansas City Royals when i was in Missouri last month :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> I also have my doubts of Punk winning. But if he does, it will be epic. Not because Punk won the title for the third time. But because Jeff Hardy's two WHC reigns would total to less than two weeks. :lmao
> 
> I like: Driving


Yeah, I hear ya. And even if he makes it to SummerSlam, that's still 2 months for 3 reigns. Pathetic.

CM Punk has 118 days combined through his 2 world title reigns, Jeff Hardy's 2 equals 6 :lmao


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Flyleaf


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kurt Angle


----------



## J² (Mar 31, 2005)

That I'm going to a WWE house show this Monday.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Poker nights with mates


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Speaking of The White Sox, I enjoyed watching them get owned by the Kansas City Royals when i was in Missouri last month :lmao


I do admit that we've always, no matter how the ChiSox played, had difficulty against the Royals. It's like when the Brewers in the bottom of the standings and the Cubs, at the top of their game, had trouble with them.

I just don't like the Yankees because of Steinbrenner, throwing so much payroll dollars out and getting little in return, at least in recent years. I hate A-Rod, and, as much as a d-bag Jeter seems to be, at least he's a bred & born Yankee, coming through their farm system. I do like Girardi, though.

By the way, it's 6-2 in the 4th inning


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

The rowdy roddy piper banner I just made.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Melina
Gail Kim
CM Punk
Chris Jericho
John Morrison


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

My new shoes. 8*D


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Trish Stratus
Lita
Candice Michelle
Ashley Massaro
Michelle McCool
Kelly Kelly
Maryse
Mickie James
Torrie Wilson
Victoria

My All time favorite Divas and at the same time, I listed the 10 Greatest Divas of the Past Decade


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stewie Griffin
Peter Griffin
Kratos
Ari Gold
The Joker
Rorschach
Randall Graves
Chris Jericho
Christian
CM Punk


----------



## J² (Mar 31, 2005)

Werewolf Bar Mitzvah


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Stephan King.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Chris Rock: Kill The Messenger. Funny stuff, not his best one, but still very funny.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

80's Music


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MakaveliRCW said:


> Chris Rock: Kill The Messenger. Funny stuff, not his best one, but still very funny.


Yeah, I love it too. I have the 3 disc set on DVD.

BTW, Mak, take a look at this, you'll find it funny. 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/7519782-post351.html

This person I'm speaking about here makes one of the dumbest comments in the WWE section I've seen in a long time and it's gold.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Funny People. Just saw it, it was pretty entertaining.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Tina Fey


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Yeah, I love it too. I have the 3 disc set on DVD.
> 
> BTW, Mak, take a look at this, you'll find it funny.
> 
> ...


lol wtf the whole big man excuse is dead now I didn't think anyone could still honest try to say that. To make it even worst the examples he/she used were the two top heels on SD and one of the top faces in all of WWE. So yeah fail. 

Training Day, haven't seen this movie in years till yesterday and still love this movie. Just amazing stuff from Denzel.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Motley Crue
Poison
INXS
Whitesnake
Guns N Roses
Warrant
Skid Row


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I thought it was even funnier than being the top two heels and second top face of SmackDown! though, that every one of them had recently held the only titles on SmackDown!, 2 of which still do have them. How are you gonna say the only people holding belts on your show are being ignored? Really. lol

Entourage. Rather amazing show if I'm being honest. Just rented discs 1 and 2 of season 2 after finishing season 1. Can't wait to see even more Ari.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

And the current WHC Jeff Hardy isn't a big man either so there goes another, lol. There really isn't any big men getting pushed outside of Mark Henry let alone being the focus of the whole show. 

The guest host idea on Raw so far. Only one dud so far so I say it's been a success. Hopefully Ari Gold can keep it going.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ari Gold is the fuckin' man so he'll keep it going for sure. His real name though is Jeremy Piven, which is what he'll be hosting the show under, lol. I wish he did host it as Ari though.






:lmao :lmao


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The 100 Greatest Songs of The 80's Countdown thats on Right now


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

:lmao wow I may have to check that show out sometime. 

The video clip I just watched, lol.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's a fantastic show, I just watched all of season 1 and have the first 2 discs of season 2 out now.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

I'm guessing that's the dude who a lot of people have a gif of saying "Get the fuck out!" and him having it written on a dry erase board. Was wondering who that was all this time. 

Anyone apart of the CM Punk movement.


----------



## J² (Mar 31, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Entourage. Rather amazing show if I'm being honest. Just rented discs 1 and 2 of season 2 after finishing season 1. Can't wait to see even more Ari.


Love that show, disappointed in the current season though.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Sweet Tea


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

The Dark Knight
John Morrison
Kris Logan
Eve
Teh Razr's sig
Pringles


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MakaveliRCW said:


> I'm guessing that's the dude who a lot of people have a gif of saying "Get the fuck out!" and him having it written on a dry erase board. Was wondering who that was all this time.
> 
> Anyone apart of the CM Punk movement.


It is indeed that very man. 






Ari (pure) Gold. :agree:


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Ari = win. 

I love the ep when he's getting fired. :lmao

"Lloyd! Pack up all my files. If you see a used condom, an executioners mask and a goddamn spike paddle, don't think just pack that bitch!"

:lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, he's amazing. He's officially my favourite non Family Guy tv character.






:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

We actually just got HBO for the first time in our house, and I've been watching some of Entourage... and started getting season 1 via Netflix.

In terms of TV characters, you can't beat this guy


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Mario Kart DS

One of the most addictive games ive ever played.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

The Wire


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Steen/Generico


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Jeff Hardy
John Cena
Carlito
John Morrison
Dolph Ziggler
Chris Jericho
The Miz
HHH
Kane


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Jeff Hardy
> John Cena
> Carlito
> John Morrison
> ...


I did not know you liked HHH. Kinda makes up for you not liking Punk, lol. 

HBK, HHH and CM Punk.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Yea, ive always kinda been a fan. 

Kurt Angle
Aj Styles
LAX
MCMG
Daniels
Matt Morgan
Sting
Amazing Red
Abyss
Mick Foley


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Finding Super Mario Land 2 after I thought it was lost forever.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

That Eminem Diss Song Towards Mariah Carey


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

^^^
Yeah was pretty good though Shade45 kept playing it back to back to back so many times it almost made me sick of the song already.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Julianne Hough


----------



## J² (Mar 31, 2005)

It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

That I get to see _District 9_, followed by _Inglourious Basterds,_ tomorrow


----------



## Jeritron 5000. (Mar 3, 2008)

Warrick Brown.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Cheap Canadian Vodka


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Mickie


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Candice Michelle


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Jessica Alba


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Cudi .


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Fallout 3


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

COD 4


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Fabolous said:


> COD 4


Agreed.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Left 4 Dead (360)


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

CM Punk


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

MakaveliRCW said:


> CM Punk


Jeff Hardy


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

King rKo said:


> Agreed.


Bleh, it's overrated. Decent, at best. The constantly respawning enemies ruined any potential it had.

'Splosion Man (Xbox 360)


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Alissa Flash a.k.a. The best!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashley "The Great" Massaro


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Christian. 2 Time ECW Champ!


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

_Inglourious Basterds_... in fact--LOVED it! But that is, legally, all I can say


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The 3 new DVD's i bought today

Miss March
Disaster Movie
Street Fighter : The Legend of Chun-Li


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Teagan Presley


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Taylor Swift


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

_District 9_


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Law and Order : SVU


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ari Gold


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Cleaning my closet out successfully. Or at least as successfully as is possible. I kind of _have_ to cram things in there since I don't have anywhere else to put them...


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Law and Order : SVU


:agree: Mariska :yum:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Hot Pockets :yum:


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

Scotch Whisky :happy:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Chicken Pie


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Sara Jean Underwood (2007 PMOY)


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

The movie nothing to lose.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Jeff Hardy as WHC :happy:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The T.O. Show


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Apollo Creed


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Candice "The Great" Michelle


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Predator.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The New Cell Phone Pics of Vanessa Hudgens that just leaked on the net.

Dammit, Why cant it be Ashley Tisdale instead?


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> The New Cell Phone Pics of Vanessa Hudgens that just leaked on the net.
> 
> Dammit, Why cant it be Ashley Tisdale instead?


There are new pics? That girl will never learn :lmao (which I like :side


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Yep, Idk if their exactly "new" but the pics have never been seen before to my knowledge 


Disaster Movie.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Are they nude?

Nude pics of girls.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

the king of kings said:


> Are they nude?
> 
> Nude pics of girls.


Yea.

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Yea.
> 
> Ashley Tisdale


 Well in that case i like google.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> The New Cell Phone Pics of Vanessa Hudgens that just leaked on the net.
> 
> Dammit, Why cant it be Ashley Tisdale instead?


Good bye, Disney contract. Hello, Playboy one!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

If *When* The New York Yankees win the World Series this year.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> If *When* The New York Yankees win the World Series this year.


Don't know how that's possible, since there is only one year 2009 and the Yankees won't be winning the World Series in that year 

Also, I was examining the Vanessa Hudgens leaked photos and just wanted to share this observation: I like that with all that Disney money she earned, she still uses a Motorla RAZR cell phone :lol:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Beyonce <3


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Rihanna


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Keri Hilson


----------



## jayradsplace (Mar 10, 2005)

Slaughterhouse and Metallica...lol two ends of the music spectrum but good music no matter how you look at it


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

The Guns being on TNA this week, even if they didn't do much.


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

traci brooks


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

This weeks tna impact.


----------



## sl0 (Aug 15, 2004)

The Beatles.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

_The Hurt Locker_--SEE IT!


----------



## sl0 (Aug 15, 2004)

Football.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Fabolous


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Peter Siddle.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The American Wolves


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

From Tonights Smackdown and Inevitably will be announced at Summerslam



> YOUR WINNER AND STILL WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION!.......JEFF HARDY!


:happy:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CM fucking Punk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mike not clueing in to the fact that Jeff is leaving after SummerSlam, lol.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

King of The Hill.

This show is hysterical, Just listening to Hank talk has me laughing through the whole episode.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Punk telling the paramedics to go the long way to get to Hardy :lmao


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

That I got to interview "Rowdy" Roddy Piper and his family at Wizard World Chicago yesterday, among six other interviewees


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I cant believe im admitting this but I actually found it humourous last night when Punk told Teddy Long "Hurry, Go Check on you're Poster Boy" :lmao


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

That Stratus almost admitted Punk owns.:side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> I cant believe im admitting this but I actually found it humourous last night when Punk told Teddy Long "Hurry, Go Check on you're Poster Boy" :lmao


And the slow, painful process begins. 3 months from now you're gonna have Punk with the world title in your avatar, I guarantee it.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

I honestly don't know why Stratus won't allow himself to like Punk considering the last few months, lol. Aside from just trying to stay loyal to his Punk hate. 

Pyro's avatar.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:lmao @ Punk being in my Avatar. Sorry wont happen 

------

Rihanna


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, it probably won't since you have no clue about wrestling. 

Scarface's ending. One of the best movie endings of all time, it ends on such a down note with the "hero" (if you can call him that), after one of the best gunfights of all time, maybe the best gunfight of all time, being shot in the back and left to fall into a pool (literally) of his own blood. To quote Dante Hicks from Clerks, that's what life is, a series of down endings.

Not much better way to end a character who was a drug lord, really.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

The fact that UFC 101 is on tonight! Still got to get my hands on a stream.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> King of The Hill.
> 
> This show is hysterical, Just listening to Hank talk has me laughing through the whole episode.


Pretty much.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

The sig Jim made me.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

That I don't have to work today.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Jamie Foxx.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Eusebio - greatest Portuguese footballer ever


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The American Wolves Baby!


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

One on One


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Katy Perry


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

SWV..


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

TLC..


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

^^^
The match or the group?  lol I know which one ur talking about. 

Xscape.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Beautiful People


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

MakaveliRCW said:


> ^^^
> The match or the group?  lol I know which one ur talking about.
> 
> Xscape.


Lol!

EnVogue


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Spice Girls


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

^^^ @ Swagg
Could have also said the TLC channel while I was at it too, lol. 

CM "I beat the buckles off of Jeff Hardy all the time" Punk.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CM "Fix him so I can break him again" Punk.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Layla "I owned CM Punk with a Shoe" El


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

CM "Go check on your poster boy" Punk

Edit: I have to admit that was funny, lol Layla hitting Punk with the shoe.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Melina "Soon to be 4x Women's champ" Perez


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Candice "7X Better than Melina" Michelle


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Swagg said:


> Melina "Soon to be 4x Women's champ" Perez


This, though notice they kept Mccool off the show totally on SD. Seems like they want to keep the belt on Mccool regardless of her being hurt.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

@Stratus)Who still has a job? 

Just sayin!


Gail "Soon to be triple crown" Kim


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Alicia Fox


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Swagg said:


> *@Stratus)Who still has a job? *
> 
> Just sayin!
> 
> ...


Checkmate. 

Jet Li


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Rhaka Khan


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Rhaka Khan


You sure this isn't a typo? lol

Daffney (sucks that they stopped using her)


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Greatest Moment of 2007


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Rhaka Khan


You despise Gail but like that. GTFO!



MakaveliRCW said:


> You sure this isn't a typo? lol
> 
> Daffney (sucks that they stopped using her)


Yea sucks it seems like they forgot about Daff already. Hope she has a match soon and win.


Sarita


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I think she's hot :$

Alissa Flash


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Alcohol.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

^Lol don't love that shit too much.

Hot pockets


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Fishsticks

:side:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Beyonce


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Daffney


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

Taylor Wilde


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

_Hamlet_


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Salads.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Home Improvement


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Future Legend in my Sig.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Triple H and HBK


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> The Future Legend in my Sig.




The Rock


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Swagg said:


> The Rock


My Bad, She's already a Legend 

Beyonce


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> My Bad, She's already a Legend
> 
> Beyonce


In your own mind, lol. 

Trae


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

AXE Dark Tempation Spray.

Women Love the smell of this stuff. I guess since it smells like Chocolate


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Pay day.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

In This Moment.

Awesome Band


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Chris Jericho


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The RKO that Orton did to Jericho.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Sports.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

The DX segments on Raw


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

the disney channel


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Taylor Swift


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

That Leighton Meester was in the first series Entourage, playing a Vergin.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The new Kelly Kelly banner i just made.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Nolo King likes to be tickled!

It leads to giggles!

Giggles lead to happiness, happiness leads to more tickles, lawls!


----------



## muzzy (Apr 18, 2009)

I like the lawls^


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

The color green


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Amy Lee


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

^^^
Co Sign.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Linkin Park


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Soccer (Football)


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Dallas Cowboys


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Evanescence


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Stratus said:


> Evanescence


This!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Swagg said:


> Linkin Park


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Paramore


----------



## LegendofBaseball (Apr 22, 2007)

*The Rat Pack*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Chinese Food


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

My new usser name.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Beyonce playing a Lesbian in her next movie :faint:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Stratus said:


> Beyonce playing a Lesbian in her next movie :faint:


I also herd that she will be kissing Eva Longoria in that movie.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Well i think i'll be going to the theaters for that one 

Eva Longoria


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Fabolous


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Yer me to.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Stratus said:


> Beyonce playing a Lesbian in her next movie :faint:





Y2Fabolous said:


> I also herd that she will be kissing Eva Longoria in that movie.


This.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

When Mickie beats Gail at Summerslam.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Katy Perry


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Chris "Best At What He Does" Jericho


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Fifa 09


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Evanescence 
Paramore
In This Moment
System of a Down
Disturbed
Flyleaf
Scars on Broadway
Sonic Syndicate
Maiden
Metallica


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Alicia Fox. 8*D


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Mario Kart DS


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Morrison Follower said:


> Alicia Fox. 8*D


Co sign.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Alissa Flash


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Football Manager 2009


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

John "The Great" Morrison


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Terrell Suggs


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Arsenio Hall


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Chris Hero


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Carlito


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Latinas :yum:


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Freddy Kruger


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cake.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

raep.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Chicken McNuggets w/Honey :yum:


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratus said:


> Chicken McNuggets w/Honey :yum:


Ah, the classic... until I got hooked on Chili's Chicken Crispers with honey mustard :yum:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*When These Things All Happen:*
Orton Loses to Cena at Summerslam
Gail Loses to Mickie at Summerslam
Candice returns and Wins the Womens Title
Ashley Returns and Wins the Divas Title


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Would like Randy Orton retaining @ Summerslam

&

Lucy Pinder


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

John Cena Winning the WWE title & Mickie James and Jeff Hardy all retaining at Summerslam


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cheryl "FUCKING" Cole


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

My new Winds Of Plague cd.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

This shot of Mariska *sigh*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Mariska's Kisses :side:


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Mariska's "kisses"  Use your imagination -- SCJ 1, Stratus 0


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

John Morrison
Chris Jericho
John Cena
Carlito
Christian

The Best in the Business


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Randy "The Fantabulous" Orton


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashlee Simpson possibly hosting Raw :faint:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Stratus said:


> Ashlee Simpson possibly hosting Raw :faint:


I hope Randy punts her, in the head.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

When Cena beats Orton at Summerslam


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

When Punk breaks Hardys neck in TLC.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Kofi Kingston/The Miz match is coming


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

^^this guys avy^^


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Mickie James the best diva's champion ever.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

My gf's puppies :yum:


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratus said:


> Ashlee Simpson possibly hosting Raw :faint:


Spoke with Lawler a few weeks ago at the Chicago Comic-Con. You'll never guess who is in line to guest host (hint: he did say that Robert Englund will NOT be doing it as the deal could not be worked out).


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

The post after this one.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

This cup of coffee I'm sipping on.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Zack Ryder's Theme. It's catchy.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Marisa Miller


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

Pulp Sport. It's back on!!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Turtle


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Melina


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

That Mandy Moore was in season 2 of Entourage.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashlee Simpson being on Melrose Place.

The Ratings for Melrose Place will skyrocket just because shes on the show :happy:


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

-PHANTASY-


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cheryl Cole


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Avril Lavigne


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Selena Gomez


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Brenda Song


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The new Tisdale Gifs that SCJ made for me


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

October 2009

Traci Brooks in Playboy, Hell In A Cell PPV, Changing of the season from this horendous heat, and Halloween.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Kelly Kelly.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Maryse


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Candice "The Great" Michelle


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Stone Cold Steve Austin


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The Undertaker


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashley Tisdale
Ashlee Simpson
Hayley Williams

By far the Hottest Singers :yum:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

storms


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2009)

storms


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

CM PUNK


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

The movie Superbad


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Pringles*


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

The fact that I don't have to get up early in the morning.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

The upcoming CM PUNK vs. UNDERTAKER feud. Something I never thought I would see.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

^^^
Same tho I figured it would happen eventually just didn't think it'd be this soon but I'm glad.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

The woman in my sig. Top 5 hawtest, IMO.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Emmy Rossum... too bad she has done crap movies mostly


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

My New Tisdale gifs


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Maryse


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Carmen kinsley


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The New Melrose Place

Ashlee Simpson = Ratings :happy:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Stratus said:


> The New Melrose Place
> 
> Ashlee Simpson = Ratings :happy:


You got it wrong, as always

Katie Cassidy = Ratings :happy:


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

The Undertaker.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The KKK

Kim Kardashian, Kristen Cavallari & Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Stratus said:


> My New Tisdale gifs



His Tisdale gifs...


and the angus bacon and cheddar burger from MCDonald's:yum:


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratus said:


> My New Tisdale gifs


Yeah, the guy who made those definitely is a pro 



Y2Fabolous said:


> The KKK
> 
> Kim Kardashian, Kristen Cavallari & Kourtney Kardashian


Sneaky monkey...


I like _Shaun of the Dead_


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I would like if someone trys my banner request.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Apple and Pork Burgers.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Top 10 Hottest Women of Wrestling List on Wrestlezone

Kelly Kelly got #1


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Gail Kim


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Beyonce


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Madden 10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Winning by Double Digits in every game ive played on Madden 10.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

My fast metabolism.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Alissa Flash


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

CM Punk with that World Title.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Whoever beats Punk for the World Title.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The Miz


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Getting paid to do nothing for 5hrs today.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

The radio.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Alissa Flash


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Domino's Pizza.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Dolph Ziggler


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Vintage


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Sara Foster


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Michelle McCool


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

The fact that I now own Batman: Arkham Asylum


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

_Family Guy
Beavis and Butthead
South Park
The Simpsons
Futurama
King of The Hill
Drawn Together_


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

I think girls who wear stockings that have straps that attach to their underwear look really sexy.

I want my girlfriend to put one on next time before the big game.


----------



## Lunaa (Oct 29, 2008)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> I think girls who wear stockings that have straps that attach to their underwear look really sexy.
> 
> I want my girlfriend to put one on next time before the big game.


Garter belts :agree: 

I really like not getting out of bed and playing Zelda.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cheryl Cole


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Stella


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Melina


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The ending to the Battle Royal tonight


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Alissa Flash


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Beth Phoenix


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Ayako Hamada


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashley Massaro


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Sarita.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Muerte al fascismo said:


> Sarita.


This.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Daffney


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Madison Rayne


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Christoph Waltz in _Inglourious Basterds_


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Mariska Hargitay :yum:


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Ann Wolfe.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Jillian Hall


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Michelle Rodriguez


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Roxxi


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Swagg said:


> Roxxi


This.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Sharmell


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Alicia Fox


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Lady GaGa


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratus said:


> Mariska Hargitay :yum:


Stratus' taste


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Kate Beckinsale <3


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Avril Lavigne


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

That I bought NBA 2K9 today.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Melrose Place debuting on The CW soon. Ashlee Simpson FTW!


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

That its my 18th birthday.


----------



## appollo147 (May 1, 2006)

that DX is back togeather


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

The fact that DX got owned on RAW.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Rap music...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Manuel Ferrara.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

A Girl ive liked for a Long time finally becoming Single today. Best news ive heard in a while, i feel bad for her but she needed to get away from that jerk. She's been very flirty with me recently. I hope this is a sign of things to come


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Y2Fabolous said:


> Manuel Ferrara.


If you wanna go with pornstars... Charlie Laine, Jesse Capelli, Justine Joli, Stormy Daniels, Julia Ann, Jenn Haze


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

StoneColdJedi™ said:


> If you wanna go with pornstars... Charlie Laine, Jesse Capelli, Justine Joli, Stormy Daniels, Julia Ann, Jenn Haze


Carmen Luvana > All


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratus said:


> Carmen Luvana > All


Meh. She's alright. Got plenty more favs. Did like a scene she did with Jenna Jameson


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Guitar Hero 5


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Paramore


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Lisa Ann


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

StoneColdJedi™ said:


> If you wanna go with pornstars... Charlie Laine, Jesse Capelli, Justine Joli, Stormy Daniels, Julia Ann, Jenn Haze


Alexis Texas > All


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Sarah Michelle Gellar.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

booty


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

just1988 said:


> Lisa Ann


:agree:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Ass..


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Avatar.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

buns.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Maria


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

The iPhone will be finally be able to accept picture messaging
http://tech.yahoo.com/news/ap/20090903/ap_on_hi_te/us_tec_iphone_picture_messaging


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Rump.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Xbox 360


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Playstation 3


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Gisele Bündchen.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Ayako Hamada


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

My two cats


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Half naked females at ma place.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Being Naughty


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

That the mere mention of Ashlee Simpson being on Melrose Place has caused The CW's Ratings to Skyrocket :happy:


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

John Morrison vs Rey Mysterio.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Alissa Flash


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Unreal Tournament 3.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Gemma Atkinson


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Elisha Cuthbert


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

ADR's Gif of Mickie


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Vince Russo


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Freeway


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Yahoo messenger


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

House M.D


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Nice, bitter tea.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Oreos. I go through a lot of these cookies. I eat a box every week and before the end of the week I run out. I'm trying the Golden Oreo which is basically vanilla cookie instead on choclate. It's not as good as the choclate but I've taken a liking to it.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Brenda Song


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

EDGE.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Michelle McCool


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Natalya


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Velvet Sky


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Nicole Matthews


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Christy Hemme


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

MsChif


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Jillian


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

American Wolves.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Christy Hemme.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Hannah Hilton


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Paris Hilton


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Trish Stratus.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Lita...


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Charlie Laine


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Iced tea.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Food.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

stuff.


----------



## raunotonts (May 27, 2008)

Coca Cola


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratus said:


> Charlie Laine


Stratus' taste in porn star sweeties


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Sunny Leone


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Aisha Tyler


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Renae Cruz


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

StoneColdJedi™ said:


> Stratus' taste in porn star sweeties




Ashley Tisdale


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Rachel Roxxx


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Mariska at the Emmys


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

That Young Knockout Kid!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Paramore.

Loved the New Album, 3 Albums and not even 1 bad song :happy:


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

My dad repeatedly singing/yelling "Break the walls down!" in his room to himself. :lmao He's definitely a Jerichoholic now.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

mawatte said:


> My dad repeatedly singing/yelling "Break the walls down!" in his room to himself. :lmao He's definitely a Jerichoholic now.


Hahaha that's awesome.

My Cat Mischief.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Fabolous said:


> My Cat Mischief.


My 2 cats, Bandit and Bailey


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

StoneColdJedi™ said:


> My 2 cats, Bandit and Bailey


My 5 Cats Shadow, Mischief, Tiffany, Squealer and my new little Kitten Spot.


----------



## The Missing Link (Sep 6, 2007)

I like Mickie James


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Family Guy


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratus said:


> Family Guy


Ditto.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

i like boys


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I like girls that like girls that like me.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

ASSSS


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

_30 Rock_


----------



## raunotonts (May 27, 2008)

Monique Alexander


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Madison Rayne's pink tights.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

LOL this page is still here.

Drake.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Velvet and Madison's Entrance and the part where they almost kiss


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Teagan Presley


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Fabolous said:


> Teagan Presley


Ditto, with Charlie Laine, Jesse Capelli, Justine Joli, Stormy Daniels and Jenna Haze as well


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Good list their but for right now Miss Teagan Presley is my number 1

*Teagan Presley*


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Mark Hamill's amazing voice over of The Joker in Batman: Arkham Asylum. This is my 5th time replaying the game and I'm never tired of it.


----------



## Riot (Oct 4, 2007)

Mark Hamill, isnt he Luke Skywalker? 

I like Duce Bigalow: European Gigalo

" I cant have sex with her, I just found out I'm gay... Anyone want a blowjob?"
" I do!"
"Well then... I guess I better go put that penis in my mouth."

Very funny film.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Melissa Anderson


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Riot said:


> *Mark Hamill, isnt he Luke Skywalker? *
> 
> I like Duce Bigalow: European Gigalo
> 
> ...


Yep. 

And is also famous for his years of voicing The Joker.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Skillet, one of my new favorite bands


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Nike Air Force Ones


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashley Massaro


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

wrong thread Stratus you want the dislike thread.

champagne


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Fabolous said:


> wrong thread Stratus you want the dislike thread.
> 
> champagne


You mean "Cham-pain-ya"?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Fabolous said:


> wrong thread Stratus you want the dislike thread.
> 
> champagne


Nah i find her to be very attractive. and I must say, she's alot hotter than whoever is in your sig 



Ashley Tisdale


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Stratus plz stay of the drugs.

Drizzy


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Beyonce


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

wwe smackdown vs raw 2010.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

NasJayz said:


> wwe smackdown vs raw 2010.


Damn you, I don't have mine yet. As soon as I get mine we can play together.

Butters being a pimp in south park


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

The surprise screening tonight with the Chicago International Film Festival... rumor has it that it will be The Men Who Stare at Goats--hope it is!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

My New Gifs of Ashley Tisdale

The guy that made them is pretty awesome


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratus said:


> My New Gifs of Ashley Tisdale
> 
> The guy that made them is pretty awesome


[in best De Niro]: "I heard things... I heard things..."


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kristin Cavallari


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

mickie james.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Dave Chappelle


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Alexis laree


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

My kitten Drizzy.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

hilary duff


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

The Dark Knight


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Britney Spears


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

rick james...bitch


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Tropico.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

lollies.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Chris Hero


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Team 3D


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Ayako Hamada.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

hooters.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

CM Punk.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashley Massaro


----------



## RPC (Oct 1, 2006)

that Fireflies song... :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Maria Kanellis


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Sigourney Weaver, sexy in _Ghostbusters_


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

StoneColdJedi's Avy


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Reads signature*
I have no clue, what I like :S


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratus said:


> StoneColdJedi's Avy


:cool2:

Vera Farmiga's naked toosh in _Up In the Air_ :agree:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Big Bad Davey Richards.


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

Ford's.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Melissa Anderson


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

My TBP CAW's actually having their own theme on SVR10


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

The fact that I could be Head Boy for my college next year!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Davey Richards being the best wrestler in the indies right now.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Nolo King likes being different from many people!

Seeing people like the same types of things and dress the same way!

Makes them all drones, nice to like that, lawls!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Rapper The Game


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

SVR 2010.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Wale.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Jericho finally beating Cena


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

^agree


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

That I'm going to my first live WWE show next Sunday.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

My avatar


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

^ Olivia Benson


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

T-Bag, Dexter Morgan and Jack Bauer.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

R-Truth :side:


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Sickburn said:


> ^ Olivia Benson




Mariska & Emma Stone combo sig & avatar set


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

The World Series of Poker on ESPN


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

HBK's Road to Wrestlemania on SVR10

That tribute video JBL showed of Shawn in all the old SD Games was pretty awesome.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Stone Cold Miles Austin


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Triple chocolate brownies


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Britney Spears


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

Lie to me tv show.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

_Little Miss Sunshine_, especially the dynamitely cooky ending


----------



## SenorShocker (Mar 31, 2008)

Blowjobs... is that against board rules?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Sunny Leone


----------



## The Phenominal One (Feb 19, 2005)

Mint Choc Chip Ice cream.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Fabolous said:


> Sunny Leone


Charlie Laine and Justine Joli



The Phenominal One said:


> Mint Choc Chip Ice cream.


Cookie Dough and Stephen Colbert's Americone Dream


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Paris Hilton


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

StoneColdJedi™ said:


> Charlie Laine and Justine Joli


Tori Black & Brianna Love



Stratus said:


> Paris Hilton


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratus said:


> Paris Hilton
> 
> 
> Fabolous said:
> ...


Agreed


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Mariska :side:


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratus said:


> Mariska :side:


:no:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

New York Yankees


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratus said:


> New York Yankees


Yuck. :sad::evil:

Chicago White Sox


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Emma Stone


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Mariska's Kisses


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratus said:


> Mariska's Kisses


She may kiss you on the cheek, but where she kisses me...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Alexis Texas's Big White Texas ass.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Street racing.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Last.FM


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Potential reaction from Stratus to GIF I just posted in Big Ole GIF Thread


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

SCJ's Ashlee Gif


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratus said:


> SCJ's Ashlee Gif


:happy:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The new Bikini Pix of Ashley Tisdale i found today :faint:


----------



## DrowneyTheFish (Nov 20, 2009)

Elliot from Scrubs in a bikini :agree:


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

DrowneyTheFish said:


> Elliot from Scrubs in a bikini :agree:


Elliot after she got her sexy makeover in season 3


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The new Ashlee Simpson pix i found today :yum:


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

The Bugatti Veyron.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Eve "bangin" Torres


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Paramore


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

The Dark Knight


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Paris Hilton


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

The Mentalist


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

The stack of DVD screeners I got yesterday


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Jr Bacon Cheeseburgers from Wendys


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratus said:


> Jr Bacon Cheeseburgers from Wendys


:agree:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Hottest Woman on Law and Order : SVU, Diane Neal AKA Casey Novak :yum:


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratus said:


> The Hottest Woman on Law and Order : SVU, Diane Neal AKA Casey Novak :yum:


1.) Mariska
2.) Mariska
3.) Mariska
4.) Stephanie March
5.) Diane Neal


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The 2009 World Series Champions, The New York Yankees


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratus said:


> The 2009 World Series Champions, The New York Yankees


The 2010 champs, the Chicago White Sox


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Exams.

Honest.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Eve. 8*D


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Yeah1993 said:


> Exams.
> 
> Honest.


I'm with you. Used to stress over it so much. Then in college it became so easy.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Eve "Mamacita" Torres


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Eve "the only" Torres 8*D

New addition: Becky Bayless 8*D


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kelly Kelly

Much Hotter than Eve


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Yes, Rly 

Candice Michelle


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

:lmao @ Kelly being hotter than Eve. You're crazy Stratus, and we both like Candice a lot. But... it's your preference. 

A girl I'm talking to on Myspace. F'n hot


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Mariska >>> Candice, Kelly and Eva _combined_


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

StoneColdJedi™;7801918 said:


> Mariska >>> Candice, Kelly and Eva _combined_


Jokes like this ^ :lmao


We all know that Ashley Tisdale > All


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratus said:


> Jokes like this ^ :lmao
> 
> 
> We all know that Ashley Tisdale > All


Mariska > Ashley > Eve & Candice > Kelly Kelly


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Rihanna


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratus said:


> Rihanna


That I can agree with


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Emmy Rossum.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

_In Bruges_


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Recently reaching 3,000 Paramore plays on Last.fm


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Sunny Lane


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashley Massaro


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Brownies are like pussy to my taste buds.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Classy individuals  



ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Brownies are like pussy to my taste buds.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stanley Tucci in _The Lovely Bones_


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Mariska :side:


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratus said:


> Mariska :side:


 :no: :cuss:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Melina


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

The Wii


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Orange Soda (Sunkist,Orange Crush,etc)


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratus said:


> Orange Soda (Sunkist,Orange Crush,etc)


Sunkist is the best. Also the only orange pop with caffeine. Sunkist Sparkling Lemonade also kicks ass


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Ashley Greene


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Jenna Haze
Gina Lynn
Carmen Luvana
Charlie Laine
Bree Olsen


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Retro-gaming.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Sega Dreamcast


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Sega Saturn


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratus said:


> Jenna Haze
> Gina Lynn
> Carmen Luvana
> Charlie Laine
> Bree Olsen


Hell yes, Yes, okay, fuck yes and no

Justine Joli, Stormy Daniels, Kayla Synz, Julia Ann, Teagan Presley


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Maryse owning Gail Kim


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Eve Torres and Emmy Rossum :agree:


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Nicolas Cage in _The Bad Lieutenant: Port of Call - New Orleans_


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Doing curls with a 25 pound dumb bell until I can't physically do them anymore and my arms can't move EVERY NIGHT.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Pumping iron


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Drinking beer


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Olivia Benson :side:


----------



## LegendofBaseball (Apr 22, 2007)

*The Rat Pack*


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratus said:


> Olivia Benson :side:


Good taste in women 

I liked _Avatar_... but have issues. Can't talk in depth about it right now (embargoed until the 18th).

EDIT: Also enjoy my holiday-themed avatar & sig


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Jenna Haze


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

StoneColdJedi™ said:


> Good taste in women
> 
> I liked _Avatar_... but have issues. Can't talk in depth about it right now (embargoed until the 18th).
> 
> EDIT: Also enjoy my holiday-themed avatar & sig


Charlie Laine


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Eve (8*D<3)
Randy Orton
StoneColdJedi's sig
When Orton hits epic RKO's
Chipolte 
Batman
Rachel Starr


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratus said:


> Charlie Laine





Fabolous said:


> Jenna Haze





Fabolous said:


>





Morrison Follower said:


> *StoneColdJedi's sig*
> When Orton hits epic RKO's
> Chipolte


Ah, how good taste flows through these forums


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I don't understand how anyone could not like Jenna Haze + she has had an awesome year.

2009 AVN Award for Female Performer of the Year
2009 AVN Award for Best Tease Performance (Chris Streams' Pretty As They Cum)
2009 XBIZ Award for Female Performer of the Year
2009 XRCO Award for Female Performer of the Year
2009 FAME Award for Dirtiest Girl In Porn
2009 FAME Award for Favorite Oral Starlet
2009 Nightmoves Award for Best Feature Dancer (Editor's Choice)
2009 Hot d'Or Award for Best American Female Performer


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Katy Perry 
Ashley Tisdale
Ashlee Simpson


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Nicole Scherzinger. Sexy mamacita. :yum:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Family Guy


----------



## Basket (Nov 10, 2008)

Dave fucking Grohl


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Lady GaGa


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Jenna 'mothafucking' Haze


----------



## Nation_Of_Violence (Jun 12, 2009)

Sesame Chicken :3


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

The _Iron Man 2_ trailer
http://www.apple.com/trailers/paramount/ironman/


----------



## Nation_Of_Violence (Jun 12, 2009)

Any CSI


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Nation_Of_Violence said:


> Any CSI


Law & Order... the original police procedural  SVU the best, naturally


----------



## Nation_Of_Violence (Jun 12, 2009)

Randy Orton


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

StoneColdJedi™ said:


> Law & Order... the original police procedural  SVU the best, naturally


Law and Order : Criminal Intent :side:


----------



## LegendofBaseball (Apr 22, 2007)

_*Shortbread Cookies with Chai Latte*_


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The new "Mac Snack Wraps" from McDonalds :yum:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Sunny Lane


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Fabolous Purple Kisses said:


> Sunny Lane


*high fives*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Eve Torres


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

*double high fives* 8*D


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

The _Iron Man 2_ GIFs I made last night that nobody is showing any love for


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I would like if the user above me made me that Jenna Haze gif I requested in the gif thread.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Rachel Starr


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Taylor Swift


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Mia Rose & Ava Rose


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Teagan Presley's MySpace Status from Yesterday...


> Having Sex with Bree Olsen!


:faint:


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratus said:


> Teagan Presley's MySpace Status from Yesterday...
> 
> 
> :faint:


:yum:


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

The Dark Knight


Fabolous Purple Kisses said:


> Mia Rose & Ava Rose


WIN! 8*D


Stratus said:


> Teagan Presley's MySpace Status from Yesterday...
> 
> 
> :faint:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I like the Elegant Angel - Big Wet Asses DVDs.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Coffee-flavored coffee


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Rachel Roxxx 8*D


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Vitamin Water Defense... only think I'm drinking right now while under the weather


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

Buffy:lickslips:


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Beth Phoenix


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Motorola


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

Resident Evil:gun:


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Assassins Creed 2


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

CSI:Miami :happy:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Seeing a Katy Perry lookalike at Work today.


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

The Real T&A 8*D


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Selena Gomez


----------



## Pepsi>Coke (Dec 20, 2009)

Christians Current Theme

Oh, and hot girls.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

What would you say to 50 Cent if he gave you a sweater?




"Gee, you knit?"

8*D


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The fact that John Morrison has either missed, or lost at every PPV the entire year except for 1.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Alexis Texas & Jenna Haze scenes


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Seeing Miley Cyrus Live 
I wanna go again today, shame she isnt playing :/


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Getting a Flat Screen HDTV...Finally


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

N64.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Klebold said:


> N64.




WCW/nwo Revenge


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

'Cafe World' on Facebook.

Very addictive game.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

_Avatar_: better the 2nd time around


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Damn everybodys pictures of woman in their signatures gets me so horny like that santa's little helper with the nice ass StoneColdJedi has.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Damn everybodys pictures of woman in their signatures gets me so horny like that santa's little helper with the nice ass StoneColdJedi has.


Charlie Laine :yum:


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

I wish I got her for Christmas. Fuck you santa claus. :flip


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

The Monday Night Wars DVD (best non-PPV release ever!)


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Klebold said:


> The Monday Night Wars DVD (best non-PPV release ever!)


Have you ever watched The Rise and Fall of ECW? If you haven't buy it. It's equally as good.


----------



## UnsungZer0 (Nov 21, 2009)

Big butts. And I can not lie =D


----------



## ScottCS88 (May 11, 2007)

I Like Apple Pie


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

I like poontang pie.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Sunny Lane


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Paramore


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

George Carlin


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

seancarleton77 said:


> George Carlin


Lewis Black, too


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kim Kardashian


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Natasha Kaplinsky.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Maryse


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Patton Oswalt. Funniest comic in America apart from Lewis Black.

And of course, George Carlin and Lewis Black as mentioned a few posts before.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

The form Aaron Lennon is in for Tottenham right now!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Leighton Meester


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Rapidshare.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Desmond Wolfe


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

The old-school Raw Is War logo!


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Klebold said:


> Rapidshare.


This.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Taylor Swift


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Next Monday--to be perfectly honest--will be the first, complete episode of any wrestling show I will have watched in over a year.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Watching Shakira shake her ass.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Britney Spears


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Chocolate-flavoured Porridge.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

CloneDVD


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Katie Lea Burchill :yum:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Candice Michelle


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Porn.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The new 'Throwback' Pepsi and Mountain Dew


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

_Beerfest_


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Super Troopers


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Watching Jayden James on Brazzers.com.

Woooooooot. 8*D


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Beans On Toast.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Behold...The Arctopus. Their song "Canada" is a prime example of why experimental/progressive music is so good.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Hurt Locker


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratman said:


> The Hurt Locker


This, tenfold. ANother satisfied customer


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Jennifer's Body and The Hangover

Just bought them today


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

.... creating stuff


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Batman
EVE 8*D
The fact that the Green Lantern film is moving along 
Rachel Starr
Continuously RKOing Cena in SD vs. RAW 2010


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

_Blazing Saddles_


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Family Guy : Blue Harvest and Something...Something...Darkside

The only 2 Movies involving Star Wars that i'd actually watch


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Eminem.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Philly just getting their ass handed to them by Dallas


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

vodka


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratman said:


> Family Guy : Blue Harvest and Something...Something...Darkside
> 
> The only 2 Movies involving Star Wars that i'd actually watch


:frustrate :no:

My new GIF/still combo in my sig


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MR Tony Romo


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Fabolous Purple Kisses said:


> MR Tony Romo


The new Tony Romo jersey i just bought


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

I like when I come up with a line that is so good it brightens my whole day, I can't wait to use it!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Swagger getting buried by Santino. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Swagger getting buried by Santino. :lmao :lmao :lmao


This :lmao


----------



## Heartbreak Hitman (Aug 5, 2009)

The Tennessee Volunteers


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Katie Lea signing with Raw although she's just gonna be a jobber on there too


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Harrison Ford


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

My new HDTV


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Mila Kunis


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Angelina Love


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Zoe Saldana


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Interviewing Harrison Ford yesterday


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Lane Kiffin's 57-second press conference before he got the hell out of Knoxville. :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Tudors. 

Amazing show.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Aliens in the Attic

Ashley Tisdale in a bikini = Great Movie :happy:


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

The premise of Spartacus, new Starz original series, even if visually it just reeks of 300.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

People who ignore me about talking to one of the biggest box office stars of all time


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

^ I read it, but I think I was in drone mode and didn't realize it.

You actually interviewed him? Did you ask him to do his intense face just for the lulz?


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

The RKO Orton hit on Kofi this week on RAW
Christian being on Superstars tonight
Strat's Tisdale sig (Hot damn! 8*D)
Peter Sarsgaard being cast as the Green Lantern villain
The new Batman graphic novel I bought


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

EvoLution™ said:


> ^ I read it, but I think I was in drone mode and didn't realize it.
> 
> You actually interviewed him? Did you ask him to do his intense face just for the lulz?


It was for his new movie, _Extraordinary Measures_, and the questions, as directed by the publicist, were to focus on the movie, not his other work. Too bad, since the movie isn't very good. It was a roundtable with 7 of us, so only ended up with one question each.

Still, as many could guess from my user name, I am a Star Wars nut and did as an opportunity to interview him. He was frank, soft-spoken and humble, even. Too bad there was strictly no photographs or autographs (have a Star Wars poster missing his signature). It was a tremendous opportunity, nevertheless.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Breasts!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Velvet Sky


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Jane Lynch... future Golden Globe winner


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Clerks 2

Specifically the parts where Randall was constantly bashing LOTR....



> Heres The first LOTR : *Walking*
> Heres The second LOTR : *Walking*
> Its Nothing but 3hrs of Walking!


:lmao, if only he had bashed Star Wars too, it would have been perfect


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratman said:


> Clerks 2
> 
> Specifically the parts where Randall was constantly bashing LOTR....
> 
> ...


Uh... that was the point of that scene. Star Wars > LOTR. I saw Kevin Smith do that exact bit about LOTR at the first Wizard World Chicago I went to.

Clerks II > Clerks


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Family Guy's Version of Star Wars > Star Wars 

Speaking of which, Something..Something..Darkside was pretty awesome


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Conan O'Brien.

TEAM CONAN.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Star Wars. 

It's quite an awesome series, but of course Michael wouldn't know that since his taste in movies (and music, and wrestling) depends entirely on the appearance of an ugly broad he inexplicably thinks is attractive.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

drinking beer.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Megan Fox


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Gail Kim


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Gail Kimnot really


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

^Damn man you had me fool for a minute lol.

Katie Lea


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Candice "The Great" Michelle


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratman said:


> Family Guy's Version of Star Wars > Star Wars
> 
> Speaking of which, Something..Something..Darkside was pretty awesome


Um.... no. If not for Star Wars, you wouldn't have that Family Guy. Hell, you wouldn't have a lot of other movies, filming techniques, etc.



Pyro™ said:


> Star Wars.
> 
> It's quite an awesome series, but of course Michael wouldn't know that since his taste in movies (and music, and wrestling) depends entirely on the appearance of an ugly broad he inexplicably thinks is attractive.


Sick burn.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ive just never liked Star Wars 

Law and Order : SVU


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

True Blood


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Alicia Keys


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Christina Aguilera


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratman said:


> Ive just never liked Star Wars
> 
> Law and Order : SVU


Don't you dare try and appease me with professing your love of SVU :no:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

StoneColdJedi™ said:


> Don't you dare try and appease me with professing your love of SVU :no:


Well i do like the 12hr Marathons on SVU on USA. 12hrs of Olivia :yum:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

HEROES


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

House M.D


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratman said:


> Well i do like the 12hr Marathons on SVU on USA. 12hrs of Olivia :yum:


Why you little...!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Income Tax coming in today!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Sexy woman who always are changing their look. Whether it's a different hair style, hair color, or make up, or they do that little something to change their look every few months or so. I guess this dosen't really apply to woman in the real world most of the time but I'd like to find a sexy woman like this.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Chelsea Lately


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratman said:


> Income Tax coming in today!


Just filed today. Easy piecey...


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

StoneColdJedi™;7995604 said:


> Just filed today. Easy piecey...


Ive spent almost all of it already. Got lots of Good Movies and Video Games


----------



## Diegomarnie (Jan 30, 2010)

Salir con mis amigos, escuhar musica etc


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Killswitch Engage


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Jayden James. 8*D


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Miranda Lambert


----------



## disdatzigzag (Feb 1, 2010)

cookies.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Beth Phoenix


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Edge winning the Rumble!


Stratman said:


> Beth Phoenix


And this. 8*D


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

CM Punk. Straight Edge for life. He saved all the people who live in this city tonight.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

HHH, for Eliminating CM Punk from the Rumble.....and HBK for Eliminating HHH from the Rumble.

Basically, I dont like Punk and I like HHH but i didnt want either of them winning the rumble


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

White Chocolate Reese Cups


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Slowing down below the limit when some idiot is tailgating me.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Avril Lavigne


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

ADR LaVey said:


> Slowing down below the limit when some idiot is tailgating me.


This, times 100,000


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Sausage & Bacon Pasta!


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Chipotle


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Morrison Follower said:


> Chipotle


Ditto.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

That there's new episodes of Community, The Office, and 30 Rock on tonight.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Tazz mentioning Mike Adamle when Foley was talking about bad announcers :lmao


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> That there's new episodes of Community, The Office, and 30 Rock on tonight.


I was going to put the exact same thing, I guess you beat me to it.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

McDonalds Quarter Pounders being on sale 2/$4 this week


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

This awesome homemade chicken, mushroom & bacon pie I made and ate.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Madden 2010


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Stratman said:


> Madden 2010


NFL 2k5


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Getting my tax refund today


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

My near perfect CAW of Ashley Massaro that i made on SVR10


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

I like how I'm watching a high school basketball game and one of the commercials for it is a naughty phone sex service.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Family Guy


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

That season 5 of Supernatural is on its way to TV!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Beautiful People's Ring Entrance


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Emmanuelle Chiriqui


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Mickie James


----------



## wickie2358 (Feb 7, 2010)

I Like.. Cheese


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Rosie Jones


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Miley Cyrus


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Sunny Lane


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Pasta
Rachel Starr
Red Skull being confirmed as the villain for the Captain America movie!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Emily Blunt.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Swagg™ said:


> Ashley Tisdale


:agree:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Saints winning the Superbowl.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Swagg™ said:


> Saints winning the Superbowl.


This


----------



## Basket (Nov 10, 2008)

McDonalds Sweet Tea


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^Im drinking one of those right now


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Swagg™ said:


> Saints winning the Superbowl.


Hell f'n YEAH!!!


----------



## Edgehead4life7 (Apr 15, 2009)

I like that Edge has returned!


----------



## Edgehead4life7 (Apr 15, 2009)

Basket said:


> McDonalds Sweet Tea


Yes, McDonald's sweet tea rules. Also, Arizona sweet tea is gr8 2!


----------



## JeffNeroHardy (Feb 15, 2008)

I like ALOT Lacey Mosley/Selena Gomez/Taylor Swift(any of them 3 it is so close)


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashley Tisdale
Ashlee Simpson


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Morrison Follower said:


> Emily Blunt.





Swagg™ said:


> Saints winning the Superbowl.


....


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Madden 2010


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Marissa Miller


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Beyonce


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Olivia Munn


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashley Massaro


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

http://i47.tinypic.com/2lnwytk.jpg

Marissa Miller & Olivia Munn in the same picture :faint:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Stratman said:


> Beyonce





Purple Kisses said:


> Olivia Munn





Purple Kisses said:


> http://i47.tinypic.com/2lnwytk.jpg
> 
> Marissa Miller & Olivia Munn in the same picture :faint:


Agree's with this.


Ashley Tisdale


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Candice being rumored to get a Spot in the HOF this year.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Stratman said:


> Candice being rumored to get a Spot in the HOF this year.


:lmao

Stratus jokes!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Taylor Swift


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratman said:


> Taylor Swift


Taylor Swift the singer > Taylor Swift the actress


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Mariska :side:


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

StoneColdJedi™ said:


> Taylor Swift the singer > Taylor Swift the actress


I'm just saying that she needs to stick with what she's best at (e.g.- I went to the _Valentine's Day_ screening)



Stratman said:


> Mariska :side:


Watch it... :no:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Drew 'mothafucking' Brees


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Tony Romo


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Tracy Porter


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Demi Lovato


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Ashley Tisdale in tube socks


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

NCAA Football '10


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

The beautiful people


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Gail Kim


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

My dad coming home from the hospital, all better


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Trey Songz


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Swagg™ said:


> Gail Kim


Who Dat? 

Mickie James


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Dwight Howard


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Evanescence
Lacuna Coil
Kittie
In This Moment


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Drew Brees


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Carrie Underwood


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Jenna Presley


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Braden Walker


----------



## lithilorn (Feb 1, 2009)

Beth Phoenix


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Mickie's Single and Album coming out soon.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Purple Kisses said:


> Jenna Presley


Ditto... but pre-boob job. Liked her better when she was petite


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Jenna Haze


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Charlie Laine and Justine Joli


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Mickie James


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

The song We Are the World for Haiti and the original.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Brianna Love


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Michelle McCool


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Harry Hill


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Flanny™ said:


> Harry Hill


Yes..


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Uh oh, Mickie Lost a Match on SD!!
According to most WF Posters, She must be getting Buried!


^ That line in a sig for numerous reasons. Random capitalisation being the biggest one.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Tori Black


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Jayden James and Madison Parker


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Gianna Michaels


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Jenna Haze


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Priya Rai


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Playstation 3


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Alexis Texas


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Maryse


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Mortal Kombat II


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Kagney Lynn Carter


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

God Of War III


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Jelly Beans


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

_Modern Family_--f'n *HYSTERICAL*!!!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kendra Wilkinson


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratman said:


> Kendra Wilkinson


I've been a Bridget guy


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Natalya & Beth Phoenix


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Cartman's Version of "Poker face" being made available for Download on Rock Band :lmao


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Tacos and Burritos


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

BambiKiller said:


> Tacos and Burretos


Burritos...


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

The gym


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

The trailer for Scorsese's _Boardwalk Empire_ on HBO


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Shakira*


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

StoneColdJedi™ said:


> The trailer for Scorsese's _Boardwalk Empire_ on HBO


that looks great.

The Pacific on HBO


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

When Taker goes 18-0 at Mania.....


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

Rum & Coke, delicious.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

When Cena ends Takers streak at WM 27.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

bradk said:


> Rum & Coke, delicious.


Only if it's Captain Morgan

Today... I like Jameson Irish Whiskey


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

StoneColdJedi™ said:


> Only if it's Captain Morgan
> 
> Today... I like Jameson Irish Whiskey


Yes sir. Never had Jameson, but I've never been much of a whiskey drinker.

I like more Captain and Coke.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Drinking glasses of Wine while having a candlelit dinner with Mariska....

:side:


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

bradk said:


> Yes sir. Never had Jameson, but I've never been much of a whiskey drinker.
> 
> I like more Captain and Coke.


Jameson is stronger than Jack but a bit smoother. I hate Jack Daniel's.



Stratman said:


> Drinking glasses of Wine while having a candlelit dinner with Mariska....
> 
> :side:


Drinking Mariska after a candlelit dinner with glasses of wine


----------



## Man Gaga (Mar 17, 2010)

Tig 'ol bitties and some chicken. Gotta love that chicken.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Priya Rai

...My god. I'm going to India one day. :side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Hotdogs


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

This guy^^


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Beer brats


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

THE HANGOVER.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Megan Fox


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratman said:


> Megan Fox


Throwing up in my mouth a little


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

She's much more attractive than Mariska 


The New South Park season starting tonight.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratman said:


> She's much more attractive than Mariska
> 
> 
> The New South Park season starting tonight.





















Didn't know you had a unibrow fetish.And if she looks this when when she's only in her 20's, then she sure as hell ain't going to look good in her 40's... as Mariska is (46, to be exact)


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Megan Fox


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Lady Gaga saying that Beyonce is Bi-Sexual during an interview on live tv :faint:


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Swagg™;8179285 said:


> Megan Fox





Stratman said:


> Lady Gaga saying that Beyonce is Bi-Sexual during an interview on live tv :faint:


I'd rather take Lady Gaga is Saturn rings over Megan Fox in anything.

In "How to Lose Friends and Alienate People," Megan Fox plays an actress who is dimwitted yet positioned to become Hollywood's next big star. So, her publicist connives and plots her rise to fame with every major publication: plaster her image all over so she becomes popular, and no one else will be able to resist since... well, nobody else is being covered that much. And then, she's viewed as 'hot.'

For those who are lost, I was still talking about the movie, not Megan Fox.

Two things: 1) what I just described and 2) that near-unibrow at the premiere of the first "Transformers" sealed the deal for me--Megan Fox is _*NOT*_ hot.

In other words... I like hating Megan Fox.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Megan Fox


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Agree with StoneColdJedi™. Megan Fox looks like a horses ass.

That there's a possibility that God of War III might have an ending that was cut from the game free as DLC.

http://kotaku.com/5493043/if-cut-god-of-war-iii-ending-returns-as-dlc-it-would-be-free


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Horse's has a nice ass then lol.


God Of War 3


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

FFXIII


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Scamp said:


> Horse's has a nice ass then lol.
> 
> 
> God Of War 3












That's attractive?

Red Dead Redemption. 

Obviously I can't vouch for the game itself since it hasn't been released, but it truly looks amazing. I have it pre-ordered.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Scarlett Johansson*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

The fact that my neighbor is tanning yet again...And I get to watch her turn over. 8*D


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Beautiful People


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Randy Orton
Velvet Sky
The fact that WB has another comic book movie filming in the form of Green Lantern
Pringles
Hitting the RKO on the Big Show in SD vs. RAW 
Criminal Minds


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Eve Torres 8*D


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Mikeys sig.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Stratman said:


> Eve Torres 8*D


This!


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

James Corden.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Agree with StoneColdJedi™. Megan Fox looks like a horses ass.





Pyro™ said:


> That's attractive?


_*Thank*_ you!


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

That is, Fact.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Jamie1™ said:


> That is, Fact.


Since its agreed she's a horse's ass (good or bad), doesn't that mean she's got a bigger  than all of us?


I like THIS...


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Olivia Wilde


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratman said:


> Olivia Wilde


After seeing this shot in the new _Tron Legacy_ trailer...














Ditto.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ohhh...I had no idea that another Tron movie was coming out 

House...The Best Show on tv :agree:


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratman said:


> Ohhh...I had no idea that another Tron movie was coming out
> 
> House...The Best Show on tv :agree:


Modern Family and Justified own that distinction.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Bar Refaeli


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Megan Fox.

what in the fuck is w/that ^.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

It's the name of a hott Model.

http://lebrownstown.com/wp-content/...sports-illustrated-swimsuit-issue-2009-20.jpg


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

StoneColdJedi™ said:


> Modern Family and Justified own that distinction.


That's until Sons of Anarchy comes back, not to diss Modern Family as i love that show too. only saw a couple minutes of Justified.

Stewie Griffin.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Nah, not you bro. I know who she is. I was talking about saying Megan Fox isn't attractive. I know Pyro likes about 3 women, but come on.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

oh okay

Velvet Sky


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Ke$ha


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

T.I.

.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Megan Fox


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Cheerleader Melissa.


----------



## peyt d' chicken (Jun 23, 2007)

Cafe World XD


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

TKOK™ said:


> That's until Sons of Anarchy comes back, not to diss Modern Family as i love that show too. only saw a couple minutes of Justified.


Never caught onto SofA. Rescue Me and The Shield were mine. In addition to my film reviewing, I am also branching into some TV criticism, too. Harder to get on those lists but on FX's. Seen first three of Justified. Friggin' awesome. Olyphant is amazing. Could get the Emmy he deserved for Deadwood.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Chelsea Lately


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratman said:


> Chelsea Lately


My cousin's daughter was featured in 2008 during the recurring Fat Baby segments


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Mickie James
Kelly Kelly
Maryse
Team Lay-Cool


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Elegant Angel


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Daffney
Tara
Katie Lea
Ms Chif
Nidia
Layla
Jazz
Jacqueline


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Melina
Maryse
Tiffany


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Trish Stratus
Candice Michelle
Lita
Ashley Massaro


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Tiffany<3


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Tiffany :side:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Stratman said:


> Tiffany :side:


Fuck no!

God Of War 3


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

When i surpass Scamp's Beyonce Plays on Last.fm


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

^Ain't happening son!

Beyonce


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hot Wings and Pizza


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Lady Gaga


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Lady Gaga/Beyonce videos for "Telephone" and "Video Phone" Epic


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Only good part about video phone was Gaga.

Edguy.
Avantasia.
Leighton Meester.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

^Bey help that vid out also.

My new ZuneHD player.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ke$ha


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Eh, the fact that the song was awful made me not care. I'll just stick w/Telephone.

The Offspring.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kittie


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Nicki Minaj


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Batista.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Evanescence


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Scamp said:


> Ashley Tisdale


This


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

John Morrison
Rob Terry
Mark Jindrak


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Downloading CAW's for SVR10. Saves me alot of time, although the part of not being able to edit Entrances and Moves is BS :no:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Dolph Ziggler owning that piece a shit MVP tonight. 

Best 30 min of SD ever. Punk's promo + Dolph looking strong. Excellent.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

El Generico


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Desmond Wolfe


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

El Generico
Kenny King


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ludacris


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

CM Punk.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kevin Steen


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Talia Madison


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Velvet Sky


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Cheerleader Melissa
Daffney

<3 them.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Fergie


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Cherry RC making a comeback in my area


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> Cheerleader Melissa
> Daffney
> 
> <3 them.


Awesome!


Maryse
Melina


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

StoneColdJedi™;8190064 said:


> Cherry RC making a comeback in my area


The place i work at has had it for a couple years  Its one of my favorite drinks.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Usher


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Scamp said:


> Awesome!
> 
> 
> Maryse
> Melina


Add those two also, haha.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratman said:


> The place i work at has had it for a couple years  Its one of my favorite drinks.


I've been with a grocery store for almost 10 years. When 7-Up bought RC 5-6 years ago, they got rid of Cherry 7-Up and Cherry RC to cu costs. They were only available in a few parts of the country. One of them wasn't Illinois. Then, Cherry 7-Up made a big splash back a few years ago.

A couple of months ago, I was at a small BBQ joint near my house, and they had Cherry RC on the soda fountain. I then asked the 7-Up rep about it. He said it was starting to creep back in the market. First, a small, rival store near my work. Then, Wal-mart. Now, my store.

Best cherry cola around.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MCMG.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Ke$ha.

idk the hate.she's pretty awesome imo.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ I agree. Her songs are so damn catchy 

Rosa Mendes


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Indeed. Very. I've listened to this album like 4x already today.

Hayley Williams. Ah, that love won't ever fade.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Play N Skillz


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Katy Perry


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Elizabeth Banks


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Zoe Saldana


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Leighton Meester.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Scamp said:


> Zoe Saldana


Agreed.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Beyonce


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Stefani Germanotta.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Daryl Morgan


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Iron Maiden.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Freeway


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

J.Cole


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Between The Buried And Me.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

B.o.B


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Soilwork.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Up. Great film.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

World Championship Wrestling.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

El fucking Dandy


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Bryan Danielson.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ric Flair


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Ricky The Dragon Steamboat


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

CM Punk.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Christian


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Carl's Jr. Prime Rib Burger


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Minka Kelly


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Rain.

not the best wrestler, but damn attractive.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Chris Jericho


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Seinfeld.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Gossip Girl


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Mickie James


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Homicide


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Purple Kisses said:


> Gossip Girl




Although I'm actually far behind on what's going on now. Did see Hilary Duff on there of course...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Not me boy I can't miss an episode.

Old school Samoa Joe


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Honey Garlic Chicken.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The Motor City Machine Guns


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

T.I....


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Christina Aguilera


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Trina


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Trey Songz


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

^Who's the hottie in your sig man?

Drake


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Minka 'the great' Kelly


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

#1 Kansas getting eliminated by #9 Northern Iowa (who?) in the NCAA Tournament.

Every reporter on ESPN was picking Kansas to win the tournament just a couple days ago :lmao


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Tobias Sammet.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Sheamus


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^^^what he said. SHEAMUS.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

SHEAMUS & DOLPH ZIGGLER.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

InYourFace said:


> SHEAMUS & DOLPH ZIGGLER.


~!~!~!~!~!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Maryse


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Stratman said:


> #1 Kansas getting eliminated by #9 Northern Iowa (who?) in the NCAA Tournament.
> 
> Every reporter on ESPN was picking Kansas to win the tournament just a couple days ago :lmao


Haha I didn't see that happen. Good for Northern Iowa (who? hahaha)


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

KANE.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Stratman's GIF is killing me :lmao


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Dean Malenko.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

> Stratman's GIF is killing me :lmao


Is it the Glamahaas gif? 

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

wrestlingrandomness podcast


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

ENTER SHIKARI

RAVECORE~


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Hailsabin said:


> Seinfeld.


A true prick, in-person, in every sense of the word.



WCW Rules said:


> Up. Great film.


Squirrel!!!!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Jennifer's Body

Good Movie IMO


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

StoneColdJedi™ said:


> A true prick, in-person, in every sense of the word.


I'll refuse to believe that till the day I die.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratman said:


> Jennifer's Body
> 
> Good Movie IMO


I was unable to see it. Heard bad things. BUt the few people I know who did went into it knowing that Diablo Cody had written a very tongue-in-cheek send-up of horror movies, not the typical quirky semi-serious stuff she did in Juno.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Jennifer's Body was quite good. 

it has the cult type feel to it, so I'm not surprised lots crapped on it. Fox/Seyfried combo? Forget about it. That's all win.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Seyfried? Yes.

Fox? Uhhh.... you know that answer from me.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

That's a shame, man.

Hayley Williams.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Hailsabin said:


> That's a shame, man.


No. Not really.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

You're trying to convince the wrong person here. I'm not Pyro.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Hailsabin said:


> You're trying to convince the wrong person here. I'm not Pyro.


Neither am I. I just happen to agree with him 




Bombay Collins.... the traditional Tom Collins made with Bombay Sapphire gin


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Kim Kardashian*


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

The running "Squirrel!" gag in _Up_


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Ashley Greene


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

^fuck yeah dude.

Aaron Rodgers


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

StoneColdJedi™ said:


> The running "Squirrel!" gag in _Up_


Ah those dogs. 

Snow's Theme from FFXIII


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

StoneColdJedi™ said:


> Neither am I. I just happen to agree with him


Touche, haha.

Hayley Williams.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Candice Michelle


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Wale.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

HBK's new dvd.

Such great memories.Its a Shame he's gonna retire


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Beyonce


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ke$ha


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

TNA being what has to be the worst promotion on the planet.

epic.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

This duo... coming soon to _SVU_


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Marisa Tomei.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

My new avy.


----------



## rimbapanas (Mar 22, 2010)

The Haas of Pain


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Melina Perez


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Keri Hilson


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Money.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Anna Kendrick


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Christina Hendricks.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Purple Kisses said:


> Anna Kendrick


...and Vera Farmiga



Hailsabin said:


> Christina Hendricks.


Hell yeah. Redheads + curves = *drool drips onto desk*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Taylor Swift


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Kanye West


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Mickey Rourke


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

> Kanye West


Beyonce AKA My Honey Bey


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Simon Pegg


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Olivia Benson :side:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

StoneColdJedi™ said:


> Simon Pegg


^^^imo.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Olivia Munn
Olivia Wilde


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratman said:


> Olivia Benson :side:


You get a fictional character. I get the real thing. Oh. Snap.





Mariska Hargitay


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Megan Fox


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Eli Manning

yeah I said it.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Stratman said:


> Megan Fox


Fuck yes!

Tina Fey


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

w/the exception of Eli, whom I don't actually mind, everyone above is *****.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Nightwish
Evanescence
Lacuna Coil
Flyleaf
Arch Enemy
In This Moment
Paramore
Kittie


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Scamp said:


> Fuck yes!
> 
> Tina Fey


Hell _fucking_ *yeah*!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Aaron Rodgers


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Julie Bowen on _Modern Family_


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Pizza & Hot Wings


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Chicken Crispers with Honey Mustard from Chili's


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Symphonic/Melodic & Power Metal.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Tarja Turunen.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Gillian Anderson


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Sofia Vergara


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Christina Scabbia


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

The Devil Wears Prada.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Anne Hathaway


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Red Cliff


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Meryl Streep.

yeah, she's still hot.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Frank Mir


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Scamp said:


> Sofia Vergara


She is quite bodacious AND funny.



Hailsabin said:


> The Devil Wears Prada.


For the below two reasons. AN otherwise boring movie



Scamp said:


> Anne Hathaway





Hailsabin said:


> Meryl Streep.
> 
> yeah, she's still hot.


And, yes, Meryl Streep is quite the older babe.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Purple Kisses said:


> Frank Mir


C'mon, bro.

I was actually talking about the band over the movie, haha. I don't have a problem w/that movie either.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Frank Mir is obsessed with Brock Lesnar. -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nX6E91G_S3k


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Katy Perry


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

He can't help but be jealous.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Christina Aguilera


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Lloyd Banks - Beamer, Benz Or Bentley (feat Juelz Santana)

great song.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

HAYLEY "THE GREAT" WILLIAMS.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

CM PUNK


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Eminem


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashley Tisdale
Beyonce
Ashlee Simpson
Christina Aguilera


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ludacris


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Wale.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> HAYLEY "THE GREAT" WILLIAMS.





Purple Kisses said:


> CM PUNK


^^^^^

~!


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Bobby "The Brain" Heenan


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Scamp said:


> Wale.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

John Cena
John Morrison
Sheamus
Dolph Ziggler
Evan Bourne


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Kathryn Bigelow


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

fuckin SHEAMUS


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Chris Jericho
Edge
Jeff Hardy
Aj Styles
Kurt Angle
Mr Anderson
The Pope


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

_Sin City_


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

DRAKE.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Sonata Arctica.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Usher.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ke$ha


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Jack Swagger theme music.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Purple Kisses said:


> Jack Swagger theme music.


I just realized the other day that his theme is a ripoff of a Rage Against the Machine Song 

P!nk


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

greatest theme song of all time.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^primo, lolz. nice career.

Wade Barrett.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Carlito's theme song


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

^his theme song was so 2004.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Bryan Danielson.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

^The greatest ROH world champion of all time.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Purple Kisses said:


> ^his theme song was so 2004.


Yea but its still...Cool :$


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Purple Kisses said:


> ^The greatest ROH world champion of all time.


It's a no contest. Plenty of good runs, but nothing compares.

Anyone who realizes that Kurt Angle is a worthless piece of trash.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Jay-Z


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kofi Kingston


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Kofi Johnson... and Summerfest


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Vida Guerra


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

HBK's last match on Raw.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Foley punching Bubba The Love Sponge. Classic.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The Dream


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Candice Michelle
Ashley Massaro


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MARYSE.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Purple Kisses said:


> MARYSE.


:agree:


Velvet Skye


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Braden "The Great" Walker


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

When Batista rips the fans and yet they still boo Cena.

I enjoyed the "you can't wrestle chant".


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Batista owning on Raw 2night.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Lacey Von Erich
Maryse
Velvet Sky
Tiffany

My beautiful People.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kelly Kelly

Hottest Diva in the WWE. Period.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

^Pretty sure Mae Young is hotter.


Lacey Von Erich


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I didnt know you were into 80 year old women 


Mickie James being on Raw tonight :faint:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Hell no lol!

Maryse


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Myers said:


> When Batista rips the fans and yet they still boo Cena.
> 
> I enjoyed the "you can't wrestle chant".


The level of this guy's intelligence is what I like. Not much of it. Classic.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

TNA TNA TNA


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Purple Kisses said:


> ^The greatest ROH world champion of all time.












Better.

The Cronos battle in God of War III. Epic on unimaginable levels.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Eh, while I do consider the best part of 2005 to be The Summer of Punk, Danielson's run was just too epic. However, from your standpoint it makes sense to choose Punk. Especially since he's probably the only guy from ROH you would care or even want to watch.

If Punk actually had a lengthy run w/it, I may feel different. Love the Punker.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Hailsabin calling me out on the guys I mark for :lmao Vice versa as well.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I JUST HAVE TO MAN. Like my 3 favorite wrestlers in the WWE :lmao


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Hailsabin's "TBHayley" scares me, TBH.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

It's kinda my thing, BRO.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Midnight Club 3


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Velvet Sky


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Velvet Sky :side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MARYSE


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Purple Kisses sig.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Scamps sig owns.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Getting to see _Kick Ass_ a month early, tonight


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Barney Stinson


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

the fact my two current favourite wrestlers are main eventing mania.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Rachel Bilson


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

_The Big Lebowski_


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Jada Pinkett Smith


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

STALKER said:


> the fact my two current favourite wrestlers are main eventing mania.


Edge & Jericho? 

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kelly Brook


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Stratman said:


> Edge & Jericho?
> 
> Ashley Tisdale


no chance in heel.


Purple Kisses said:


> Kelly Brook


this


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Jennifer Ellison


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

candice. :side:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Mila Kunis


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Apple Pie


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hilary Duff


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Carrie Underwood


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Purple Kisses said:


> Carrie Underwood


This!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

2Pac
Biggie
Eminem
Nas
DMX
Game
Soulja Boy


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cobie Smulders


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Cheryl Cole


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Leighton Meester


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Purple Kisses said:


> Cobie Smulders


:agree:

God of War III


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

^That game owns.

Daniel Bryan


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Rosie Jones


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Maryse
Velvet Sky


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Tiffany Mulheron


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Drake


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Brian Danielson


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Batista


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Brett Favre


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

The Beautiful People


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

^^This guys gifs^^


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> The Beautiful People


This!

S.E.S


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Aaron Rodgers


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Dallas Cowboys


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Velvet Sky.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Rob Terry!


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Doug Williams!


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Brutus Magnus.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

SHEAMUS!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

CM Punk


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Katie Lea's new Diva Focus shoot


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kim Kardashian


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Nina Mercedez.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Gianna Michaels


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Alexis Texas


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Aria Giovanni.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kelly Divine


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Jenna Haze.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

InYourFace said:


> Jenna Haze.


Good man.

Ava Rose


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Purple Kisses said:


> Good man.
> 
> Ava Rose


She can do amazing things.

Sunny Leone.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Jenna Presley


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I ran out!

Maryse.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

You poor man.

Velvet Sky


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Im not an expert like you :$

Shelly Martinez.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks man 

Stacy Keibler


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Jennifer Anniston.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

The fact that baseball is about a week away from starting


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

DMX..


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

InYourFace said:


> The fact that baseball is about a week away from starting


When the Yankees repeat as World Champions


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

When the ATL Braves shock the world by winning the World Series this.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

April Bowlby A.K.A the girl who played Kandi on Two and a Half Men.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kim Kardashian


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

18 - 0


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Daffney
Katie Lea


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Tara has the best ass ever FTW!!!!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Maryse


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Melina


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Layla


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

^ This


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MCMG.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Brock Lesnar
Chuck Liddell
Frank Mir
Tito Ortiz
Ken Shamrock
Rampage Jackson


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Christina Aguilera

My second favorite singer behind Beyonce.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashley Tisdale
Ashlee Simpson
Beyonce
Ke$ha
Lady Gaga
Christina Aguilera
Taylor Swift


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Tina Fey's sultry and lustful cover shot on _Esquire_


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

StoneColdJedi™ said:


> Tina Fey's sultry and lustful cover shot on _Esquire_


Oh man I gotta see that.

Amy Poehler


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Scamp said:


> Oh man I gotta see that.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/word-games-trivia/266560-random-picture-thread-374.html#post8214655


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Thanks man! She is so fucking hot.

Tina Fey


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Shawn Michaels & The Straight Edge Society


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Grape leaves


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

How I Met Your Mother.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Gettin' jiggy wit it


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Molly Sims


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Purple Kisses said:


> Molly Sims


Agreed.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Rosci


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

My Favourite Actresses....

Megan Fox
Scarlett Johannson
Elisha Cuthbert
Drew Barrymore
Olivia Wilde
Jennifer Love Hewitt
Lindsay Lohan
Kirsten Dunst
Cameron Diaz


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Melina


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Beyonce


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Denise Milani


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Adriana Lima
Alessandra Ambrosio
Bar Refaeli


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Stratus said:


> Adriana Lima
> Alessandra Embrosio
> Bar Refaeli


This + Marisa Miller.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Selita Ebanks
Marissa Miller
Doutzen Kroes


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Carrie Underwood


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

That Episode of ECW where Braden Walker stood on the Ramp with his hands on his hips....Historic Moment tbh


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Anne Hathaway


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Stratus said:


> That Episode of ECW where Braden Walker stood on the Ramp with his hands on his hips....Historic Moment tbh


:lmao

Braden Walker's epic promo with Matt Hardy.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Homicide


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hayley Williams


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Wheelchair Ric


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Velvet Sky


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Avril Lavigne


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Hot Goth and Scene chicks. I'm weird


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

Angelina Love XoXoXoXoXo.​


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Velvet Sky


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Fergie


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashlee Simpson possibly getting to Guest Host Raw.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

^That's terrible.

Carrie Underwood


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashlee hosting Raw = Ratings . They should get her to sing the National Anthem at Mania 


Ashley Tisdale


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Carrie Underwood


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Isis Taylor


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Jessica Biel


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Angelina Jolie


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Barbie Blank


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Olivia Wilde


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Megan Fox


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Minka Kelly


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Carlito


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

18-0..


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

The Icon, Shawn Michaels.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The "Batista Likes Fishsticks" Sign that was shown during the Cena/Batista match :lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Shawn Michaels.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Jack Swagger.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Angelina Armani


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Undertaker being the real Mr Mania.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The Big Show.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Jamie1™ said:


> Undertaker being the real Mr Mania.


This!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Melina making an appearance at Mania


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kelly Brook


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

The fact that Orton finally brought back the pose!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MARYSE.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The epic final tombstone on HBK.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Morrison Follower said:


> The fact that Orton finally brought back the pose!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Jericho retaining.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Hating the Mania booking


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Pussy Monster


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

John "The Great" Morrison


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

B.o.B


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

My new avatar


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Stana Katic from _Castle_ 8*D


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

...the fact that Chris Jericho is still the World Heavyweight champion


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

peepaholic said:


> ...the fact that Chris Jericho is still the World Heavyweight champion





Purple Kisses said:


>


These.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

DMX - X Gonna Give It To Ya

Epic song.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

I don't like a damn thing, never have never will. I only like watching people that look at me the wrong way get theirs.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ludacris


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Natalya's big butt


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Maryse's pretty face


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Maryse's flowing blond hair


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Maryse's Body.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The fact that Kelly is and always will be hotter than Maryse


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

^Lies, just like you said you hate Orton.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

DVR. I'll watch Raw later and fast forward the commercials.



Purple Kisses said:


> ^Lies, just like you said you hate Orton.


At least he didn't say he went to WrestleMania. :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

And i did really dislike Orton for a very long time. So i wasnt exactly dishonest.

Candice Michelle


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ADR LaVey said:


> At least he didn't say he went to WrestleMania. :side:


No good SOBs


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

no more shawn


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

The Pope's segment with Chelsea tonight :sex


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Megan Fox


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Eve..


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

SHEAMUS


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

HHH...


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

JACK SWAGGER

Am I bandwagoning? I'll let you figure it out.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Mikeys sig.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Fab's Avy


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Shane Carwin beating the shit out of Frank Mir saturday night


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Seth Rogen


----------



## MightyD88 (Jun 28, 2009)

I like big butts and I cannot lie...


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Jennifer Annistons legs.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

These new pictures of Tiffany.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

WWE_TNA said:


> Shane Carwin beating the shit out of Frank Mir saturday night


This!

The Viper - Randy Orton.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Randy Orton

Hell has indeed frozen over


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Brett Favre


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Jericho winning at Mania.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Sheamus


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Serena


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Punk losing at Mania


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Kelly getting squashed by Vickie at mania.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

fpalm

Mickie James being at Mania


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Stratus said:


> fpalm
> 
> Mickie James being at Mania


This.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Maria's first Single "Fantasy" and Mickie's first Single, "Are You with Me"


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

ADR's Natalya gif.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Candice Michelle.

Hope WWE re-signs her after she has our child :side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Jessica Stroup


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hellcats

New show thats debuting soon. Ashley Tisdale is a cheerleader in it :faint:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

might have to watch that.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

$1 soft drinks at McDonald's


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Date Night.

Steve Carrell & Tina Fey


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratus said:


> Date Night.
> 
> Steve Carrell & Tina Fey


Yes, it has Tina in it, but I've got a feeling I'll be disappointed in it like _Baby Mama_: she may be in it, but she didn't write it.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Arab food


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Lady Gaga


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kid Cudi


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Fired Up!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Eminem


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ke$ha


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

SHEAMUS


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Randy Orton


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^THE HOTTEST FACE IN THE COMPANY TODAY.

Stratus should be Pyro level of upset w/the WWE atm. Punk is the top heel and Orton is the top face.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

^nah he said he's coming around to Orton.

Modern Warfare 2.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Thank god.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Eminem.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

JACK SWAGGER


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Hailsabin said:


> JACK SWAGGER


GET ON YOUR KNEES!!!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

WORLD CHAMPION~~~


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

the pussy monster ~ !


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Big Show


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CM Punk


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The new Bikini Pictures of Katy Perry :faint:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

STACY KEIBLER


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Scamp's awesome Orton sig (makes me wish I can have a sig like that :side
AJ Lee
Crispy chicken wings


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ashley Greene


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Heavy rain. so far ps3 game of the year.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

PAUL WIGHT


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Homicide


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

KANE.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Hailsabin said:


> PAUL WIGHT


'THE GREAT'


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

John 'the great' Cena


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

The Greats ^


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

That on your knees was playing, and I told my GF to get on her knees.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

How did she take it, bro?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Doritos


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

All the April Fools Day threads that are causing IWC members to flip their lids :lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Hailsabin said:


> How did she take it, bro?


better then I expected, but she did'nt do it tho.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Nicki Minaj


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

CM PUNK not


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

My baby, Melina :side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Elisha Cuthbert


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Ricky Gervais


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Dr Dre


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

layla kayleigh


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kelly Divine


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

David Letterman


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Christina Aguilera


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

ENTER SHIKARI


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Hart Dynasty


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^Cheerleader Melissa.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Natalya


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Lady Gaga


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

John Cena.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

GSP..


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Selena Gomez


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Carrie Underwood


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Purple Kisses said:


> Carrie Underwood


This.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Cheryl Cole


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Taco flavoured kisses for my Ben


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Aaron Rodgers


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Christy Hemme
So Cal Val
Lita
Hayley Williams

Yea...I like Redheads


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Demi Lovato


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Purple Kisses said:


> Alessandra Ambrosio


Ditto.

And did I mention I saw _Kick Ass_... and damn near loved it?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Superbad


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratus said:


> Christy Hemme
> So Cal Val
> Lita
> Hayley Williams
> ...


Ditto.

Gillian Anderson, Christina Hendricks, Angie Everhart, Julianne Moore, Marcia Cross, Nicole Kidman, Amy Adams, Justine Joli


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashley Tisdale
Ashlee Simpson


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Taylor Swift


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Anna Kendrick


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Michelle McCool


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

THAT.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The Dream


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Tess Taylor from the show 'Pretty Wild'


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Roddy Strong.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Melissa


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Bryan Danielson


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Gwenyth Paltrow as Pepper Potts.... red hair  Mmm! Mmm!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Eminem


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Angie Harmon


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratus said:


> Angie Harmon


Her and Mariska: best _L&O_ babes


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Novak and Cabot > Any other L&O Girl 

Candice Michelle


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratus said:


> Novak and Cabot > Any other L&O Girl


^^Obviously ignorant and naive to the past 19 seasons of the original _Law & Order_ and not to mention the two spinoffs that add up to a combined 20 years


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Kim Kardashian


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

That HBK has the hottest Diva in the WWE in his sig (Hint : its not Maryse, Michelle or Serena :side


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Tori Black


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Trying to learn a different language.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Lady GaGa


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Leighton Meester


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Candice being added to WWE.com's Alumni page.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

So Happy I Could Die


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Kim Kardashian



Scamp said:


> Lady GaGa


This. I can't wait to see her in concert.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

RAVECORE


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Food.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Lady Gaga remixes. Remixes in general, actually.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

carrie underwood


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Minka 'The Great' Kelly.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Beth Phoenix


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Poker Face


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Lacuna Coil


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

BAD ROMANCE (SKRILLEX RADIO REMIX)


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Heartbreak Drake


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^The name of that hot bitch w/ASS that was Ownage's theme for a bit.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Getting positive reviews for the CAW's i upload on SVR10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Drizzy Drake


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

HAMMERFALL


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Nightwish


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^you like all Nightwish or just w/Tarja or Annette?

POWER METAL


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Usher


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Tobias Sammet.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

That I just read the Kings of Wrestling are the NEW ROH World Tag Team Champs.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Purple Kisses said:


> That I just read the Kings of Wrestling are the NEW ROH World Tag Team Champs.


OH SHIT. SOMETHING WORTH MARKING OUT OVER HAPPENED IN ROH. YES.

The Briscoes can go die now.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Hailsabin said:


> OH SHIT. SOMETHING WORTH MARKING OUT OVER HAPPENED IN ROH. YES.
> 
> The Briscoes can go die now.


KINGS REIGN SUPREME!!!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

KRS-1~!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Pussy Monster


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Taylor Swift


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

L O S T


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Nicki Minaj


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Android


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Pussy Monster.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Pussy Wagon


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Motorola


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Mortal Kombat II and TMNT : Turtles in Time being available for download in the Playstation Store. 2 of my all time favorite games


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

WALE.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Ava Rose


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Morrison Follower said:


> Ava Rose


yes.

Kelly Divine.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Trish Stratus


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Eva Angelina


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Eve Torres :side:


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

^ 8*D <3

Sherlock Holmes books


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Leighton Meester


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Eve Torres


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Chipotle's burritos and tacos


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hayley Williams


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

All the USA network shows


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Tori Black


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Tina Fey.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kim K.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Flyleaf


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Jeezy


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Bad Santa
Mr Woodcock
Sling Blade

Billy Bob Thornton owns


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Metallica - Enter Sandman


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Angelina Love


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Pussy monster.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Jennifer Ellison


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Taylor Swift


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Amy Lee (Evanescence)
Lacey Mosely (Flyleaf)
Maria Brink (In This Moment)
Cristina Scabbia (Lacuna Coil)


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Stratus said:


> Amy Lee (Evanscence)
> Lacey Mosely (Flyleaf)
> Maria Brink (In This Moment)
> Christina Scabbia (Lacuna Coil)



I only know Amy Lee from that list.


Ashley Greene


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Scamp said:


> I only know Amy Lee from that list.
> 
> 
> Ashley Greene


The other 3 are pretty hot and are awesome singers too

 Lacey from Flyleaf

 Maria from In This Moment

 Cristina from Lacuna Coil


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

What's one of Lacuna Coil best songs? Gonna request it.

Shakira


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

'Closer' is my favorite song by them.

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Scamp said:


> Ashley Greene


Oh yeah.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MARYSE.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kelly "The Great" Kelly


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Layla.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Melina


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Natalya


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Madison Rayne


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Pussy Monster.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Carrie Underwood


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hilary Duff


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

WALE.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Cheerleader Melissa.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Drake


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Jeff Hardy


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Hamada said:


> Cheerleader Melissa.


Awesome!

Hamada


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The Dream


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Nattie Neidhart.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Candice Michelle


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

KiD CuDi


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Cat Power


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Madison Rayne


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

It's a Mommy Thing 5


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Shakira


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Lacey Von Erich


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Rosie Jones


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Bar Refaeli


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Megan Fox


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Melina responding to my comments on Twitter 8*D


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Stratus said:


> Melina responding to my comments on Twitter 8*D


Stay away from my chick.:cussin:

Beyonce 'The Best At What She Does' Knowles


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

B.L.T


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Having 2 Pizza Places across the street from me.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Notorious BIG


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Tupac


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Taquitos


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Pizza


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Mark Buehrle


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Super Troopers


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

_Beerfest_


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Superbad


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Emma Stone


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

StoneColdJedi™ said:


> _Beerfest_


Club Dread


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Brenda Song


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Spicy Chicken Pizza


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

BIG BEN.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Jack Swagger 8*D


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Johnny Nitro


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Kofi Kingston


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Angelina Jolie


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Elisha Cuthbert


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

StoneColdJedi™ said:


> Angelina Jolie


Fuck yes!

Halle Berry


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashley Greene
Melina
Beyonce

8*D


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Stratus said:


> Ashley Greene
> Melina
> Beyonce
> 
> 8*D




Candice
Ashley Tisdale
Ashlee Simpson


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Candice Michelle
Carlito
Jeff Hardy
John Morrison

:side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

STALKER said:


> Candice Michelle
> Carlito
> Jeff Hardy
> John Morrison
> ...


I knew you'd finally come to your senses 

Batista not


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Famke Janssen


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Kate Beckinsale <3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Leighton Meester


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Destroying anyone who plays against me on Madden '10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

looks like were gonna have to play one day Mike.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Yep Sounds good.

"The Freak" Rob Terry 8*D


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Angelina Love


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

The Beautiful People


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The KO Match tonight. I hope Velvet unlocks the Striptease Stipulation


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

^THAT.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

I like high level discourse, such as the bacon vs. sausage thread.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Christian


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The Viper


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Chelsea Lately


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Buehrle's jaw-dropping play on opening day


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Busy Philipps


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

New York Yankees
Toronto Blue Jays


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Swagger being treated like a jobber champion.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ben Roethlisberger


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Purple Kisses said:


> Ben Roethlisberger


Helmets and copping feels


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Gaga & Beyonce's Videos for "Telephone" and "Video-Phone"


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

StoneColdJedi™ said:


> Buehrle's jaw-dropping play on opening day


That was crazy. I saw it on Baseball Tonight.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Taylor Swift


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Orton being a bad ass.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Play i saw on Sportnation where this pitcher took a ball to kneecap, shattering it , but still making the play for the out from the ground.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Miranda Lambert


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Wale.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Carlito 

Now Das Cool


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Marisa Miller


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Fruit Stripe Gum


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

NCIS.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Bar Refaeli


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Morrison Follower said:


> NCIS.


Abby 8*D


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Adriana Lima


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Doutzen Kroes


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Heidi Klum


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Shinedown.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Selita Ebanks


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## The Phenominal One (Feb 19, 2005)

Rocky Road Icecream


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Freeway


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Megan Fox


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Demi Lovato


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Miley Cyrus


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Ted DiBiase Jr.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Stratus said:


> Miley Cyrus


This

and Messi.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

My new 22 inch Vizio HDTV.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratus said:


> Heidi Klum





Purple Kisses said:


> Alessandra Ambrosio


Double ditto.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

New York Yankees
Dallas Cowboys
Toronto Raptors
Toronto Maple Leafs


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Chicago White Sox
Chicago Blackhawks
Chicago Wolves
New Orleans Saints
Boston Red Sox


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Ashley Greene


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Anhaheim Ducks
Los Angeles Angels
Tampa Bay Buccaneers
Sacramento Kings


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Scamp said:


> Ashley Greene


This. but i like her more than Scamp does :side:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Alabama Crimson Tide
ATL Braves
Dallas Cowboys
Pittsburgh Penguins
Golden State Warriors



Stratus said:


> This. but i like her more than Scamp does :side:


No way possible homie.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Melina Perez :yum:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Tina Fey.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Chris Jericho
John Cena
John Morrison
Sheamus
Randy Orton
HHH
Evan Bourne
Kane
Dolph Ziggler
Christian


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

InYourFace said:


> Tina Fey.


Tina & Mariska


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Scarlett Johannson


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Nancy O'Dell


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Zombieland


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratus said:


> Zombieland


This and _Shaun of the Dead_ as the singular perfect double feature


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Zoe Saldana


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

That I will be interviewing the godfather of zombies, George Romero, in early May


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Danica Patrick


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Lying in bed.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Massive Asses DVD's


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Olivia Munn


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

KoЯn
Disturbed
SOAD
Metallica


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Budweiser the real one not that nasty bitter tasting Select low carb shit. The original kind tastes good, that's the way it's meant to be.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Cherry Coke
Cherry Pepsi
Cherry RC


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Stratus said:


> *Cherry Coke*
> Cherry Pepsi
> Cherry RC


THIS.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Megan Fox


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Maria's song fantasy.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Mickie's song, Are you with me?


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Scamp said:


> Maria's song fantasy.


This. 

I thought her album was gonna have more than 4 songs though.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels @ WM


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Evanescence


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Candice Michelle


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Scamp said:


> Candice Michelle


Melina :hmm:


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratus said:


> Cherry RC


This >>>>>>> the others


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Trish Stratus wet T-Shirt Video


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Jason Segel


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Gianna Michaels


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Scamp said:


> Gianna Michaels


Bree Olsen


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Scamp said:


> Gianna Michaels





Hamada said:


> Bree Olsen


Jenna Haze :side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Scamp said:


> Gianna Michaels





Hamada said:


> Bree Olsen





Stratus said:


> Jenna Haze :side:


Tori Black :yum:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Yes please.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Britney Spears


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Anna Kendrick


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Maria


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Audrina Patridge


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Heather Brooke


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Blake Lively


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Jessica Simpson


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Elisha Cuthbert


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Mila Kunis


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Lacey Chabert


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Carrie Underwood


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Jenny McCarthy now > Jenny McCarthy in the 90s


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Eddie Guerrero


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

StoneColdJedi™ said:


> Jenny McCarthy now > Jenny McCarthy in the 90s


She actually hasnt changed much tbh.


Christina Aguilera


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

T.I..


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:lmao

Tina Fey hosting SNL this week.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Angry Video Game Nerd


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Kay Parker


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratus said:


> She actually hasnt changed much tbh.


Actually, she has. I found her outlandish tomboy persona a bit annoying and detracting of her looks. Now, she's matured and become quite the classy, stand-up woman. I assume you thought I referred merely to her looks. Don't you know me better? 



Scamp said:


> Tina Fey hosting SNL this week.


This!!!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Teh Ravecore.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Cheerleader Melissa.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Jack Swagger's Wife


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Chloë Grace Moretz in _Kick-Ass_


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kendall Brooks


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Rihanna


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kanye West


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Jay Z


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Denise Milani


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Sofia Vergara


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Rihanna


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Robin Thicke


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Maryse


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Barbie Blank :side:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Jennifer Blake


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Velvet Sky


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Shimmer Women Athletes


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Candice Michelle


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Daffney.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

InYourFace said:


> Daffney.


This!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Layla El


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Mickie James


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Madison Rayne


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Cheerleader Melissa
Alissa Flash
Raiesha Saieed
Melissa Anderson


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Damn, I was going to say Melissa...

Ayako Hamada. Very much so.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Randy Orton


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Ayako Hamada


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Scamp said:


> Ayako Hamada


Cheerleader Melissa


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Edge.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

New Jack


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

My New Phone


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Ayumi Kurihara


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Katy Perry


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

MsChif


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Daizee Haze


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratus said:


> My New Phone


What one did you get? Had my Backflip for awhile and loving it so far


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

StoneColdJedi™ said:


> What one did you get? Had my Backflip for awhile and loving it so far


Samsung Magnet Orange


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Kristin Kreuk


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratus said:


> Samsung Magnet Orange


Should've gone with an Android phone--wave of the future. Not a terrible choice, though.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Purple Kisses said:


> Denise Milani


^^^^

+ Angelina Valentine.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuinness matches.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Shimmer and Joshi


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Randy Orton


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Chris Sabin


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The Pope D'Angelo Dinero


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Cindy Rogers


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ginger Lime Vodka


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Kana.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Alere Little Feather


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Nicole Matthews


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Jessie McKay seems pretty good.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

NBA Jam TE

Ahhhh, The memories of being able to play as Bill/Hilary Clinton. Good Times


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Raylene


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Beatles


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Suicide Silence.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

InYourFace said:


> Suicide Silence.


Thought you didnt like them? Or was that your Brother that hates them?


Evanescence


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Joe Flacco


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Tony Romo


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Drew Brees


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Reggie Bush


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Aaron Rodgers


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Great Cleveland Browns


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

^ At losing right.

Shelton Benjamin


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Scamp said:


> ^ At losing right.
> 
> Shelton Benjamin


Im calling it now. Browns vs Cowboys in the Superbowl 

Lady Gaga


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Cowboys are choke artists. (thank god)

Ke$ha
3OH!3
AVANTASIA


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Korn.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Between The Buried And Me.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Jeezy.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^MARYSE

+ Gamma Ray.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

_Robocop_


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

The Offspring.

That the Briscoes Brothers aren't the PWG World Tag Team Champs. Dodged a bullet there.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Older Green Day.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Dave Grohl


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Green Day


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kim Kardashian


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Elisha Cuthbert


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Lacey Von Erich


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

The Mentalist


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MARYSE.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Ayumi Kurihara being 3-0 in the Shimmer tapings so far this weekend.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Taylor Wilde


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Sarita is a hotty.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Ciara in her music video for _Love, Sex, and Magic_. 8*D


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Tom Brady


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

AC/DC


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Jessica Simpson


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The hotter Simpson....Ashlee :side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Stratus said:


> The hotter Simpson....Ashlee :side:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Denise Milani.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Hailsabin said:


> Denise Milani.


YES, YES, YES


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Purple Kisses said:


> YES, YES, YES


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*^EPIC SHIT RIGHT THERE.*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

May be the greatest pic that I have ever scene.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


>


Yea I'm feeling this chick.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*****.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

IDK, I like this on a bit more


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I still prefer the one ^.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

you like it when she pulls her hair with her mouth open don't you.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Purple Kisses said:


> you like it when she pulls her hair with her mouth open don't you.


It is isn't rough, it isn't fun.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I like to make love. :side:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I like to party and bullshit.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Bold, Flashy, & Fabulous


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

A nice quiet afternoon on the lake fishing, pole in one hand and a cold beer in the other with a full cooler at my bidding.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

That's how we roll, man.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Melissa calling out the new Shimmer champ Madison Eagles.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ke$ha


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

_Whose Line Is It Anyway?_


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

After all these years I still like Lunchables. Buy them to eat as a late night snack every week.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Gummy Bears


----------



## sesel (Feb 18, 2010)

Chocolate


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Madison Eagles


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Gilbert Gottfried appearing on commercials selling a stick that helps people put on shoes. 

We are a lazy-ass country.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

KingCrash said:


> Gilbert Gottfried appearing on commercials selling a stick that helps people put on shoes.
> 
> We are a lazy-ass country.


You mean, a shoe horn? Those have been around for ages...


----------



## Hulk Who? (Jun 2, 2008)

McDonald's Crispy, Ranch, Snack Wrap :yum:


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

The show 30 Rock.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Sunkist


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Joshi


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

This Message i got from a Fortune Cookie today that pretty much confirms that i am equivalent to Chris Jericho


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Eve "fucking" Torres

8*D


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Being Eve Torres' Personal Lover 8*D

:side:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Demi Lovato


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Mickie James


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Melina Perez 8*D


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Melina following me on Twitter 8*D


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Minka Kelly


----------



## Hulk Who? (Jun 2, 2008)

The TNA Section :side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

CM PUNK


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Cheerleader Melissa, even more than the last time I posted it. Those pics in the WOW section are full of win.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

FOOD.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Sleep


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Ayumi Kurihara


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Chuck Liddell


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Miranda Lambert


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Miranda Kerr


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Carlito.

Shame he's been reduced to a jobber.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

BIG DAVE.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The Viper


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Sheamus


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

CM Punk


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Kofi Kingston


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Molly Holly

and Kelly Kelly running to the ring in a Baywatch outfit. DAMN!!!!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Daffney


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Stratus said:


> Kelly Kelly running to the ring in a Baywatch outfit. DAMN!!!!


THIS.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Christina Aguilera


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Roderick Strong


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Eve Torres winning the Diva's Championship, even though it doesn't mean much. I'm tired of Maryse.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The new Gears Of War 3 trailor.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Triple H from 1999 to 2005


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Brock Lesnar


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Issac Yankem D.D.S


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Chipotle's tacos...Something special about these badboys.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Morrison Follower said:


> Chipotle's tacos...Something special about these badboys.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Busy Phillips


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Chainsawing people online in Gears Of War 2.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Owning people on SVR10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Morrison Follower said:


> Chipotle's tacos...Something special about these badboys.


Everything at Chipotle...


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Stratus said:


>













StoneColdJedi™ said:


> Everything at Chipotle...


Totally...Even the chips and salsa!


----------



## daman077c (May 14, 2006)

Fooooood.....


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Mike "The Situation"


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kristin Cavallari


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Demi Lovato


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Amy Dumas


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

STONE COLD STEVE AUSTIN


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The Rock


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jeff Hardy getting a fireball blown into his face. Just wish Punk would have done it, but you'll never see anything like that in the WWE. Damn PG...


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Randy Orton



Pyro™ said:


> Jeff Hardy getting a fireball blown into his face. Just wish Punk would have done it, but you'll never see anything like that in the WWE. Damn PG...


That would have been great to see when Hardy was on the ramp after he lost his steel cage match with Punk.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Sheamus


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Lita: fav Diva ever
Trish Stratus: close 2nd


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

My All Time Favourite Divas (In Order)

Trish Stratus
Lita
Candice Michelle
Michelle McCool
Ashley Massaro
Mickie James
Kelly Kelly
Melina
Beth Phoenix
Molly Holly


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Watching WWF Raw/Smackdown from 2001, if you want to watch.

http://www.justin.tv/xchrisv6x#r=cvmccjE~


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

South Park


----------



## knuPMC (Apr 10, 2010)

Pringles (salt & vinegar)


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Pringles(Sour cream & Onion)


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Sour Cream/Enchilada Doritos


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

BLT..


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Taylor Swift


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Madras.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Fishsticks :side:


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Beer battered cod


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ribs.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

The Patio, Nick's BBQ, Smokey Bones BBQ, Famous Dave's--local and nationwide BBQ restaurants I like


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Thomas Edward Brady Jr


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Futurama


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Ayumi Kurihara


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Interviewing Aaron Johnson aka Kick-Ass of _Kick-Ass_ tomorrow morning


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kristen Stewart


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

:yum:Busy Phillips:yum:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Big Mac Snack Wraps


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Kronic said:


> :yum:Busy Phillips:yum:


This.


Splinter Cell: Conviction


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Beyonce & Gaga's Video for Telephone


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Monica


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

GORE.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

BBQ ribs


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Emma Watson.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

AJ Lee


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Eve Torres


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Maryse


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Serena


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

That my birthday is Tuesday.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Chris Benoit vs Kurt Angle matches


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CM Punk


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Angelina Love :sex


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Layla


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Velvet Sky


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Cheerleader Melissa


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Lacey Von Erich


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

When Stone Cold beat up Michael Cole.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

^I wish Stone Cold would comeback and beat his ass again.


Kofi Kingston


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

AJ Lee (Queen of FCW indeed)


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Jeff Hardy


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Stacy Keibler


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Beyonce


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Minnesota Home Wrecking Crew


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Stone Cold Steve Austin during 2001.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Brock Lesnar


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Tito Ortiz


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Gail Kim


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

That more TNA guys and a couple women from Shimmer have been added to the card of the show im gonna see next week


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Austin 3:16


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fear And Loathing In Las Vegas 

Bought it on Blu Ray today.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Paris Hilton


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Stratus said:


> Paris Hilton


:no::no:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Mickie James


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Gail Kim


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Stephanie McMahon


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Men Behaving Badly (UK, not US)


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

When Stone Cold Steve Austin beat up Michael Cole.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Olivia Wilde


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

When Stone Cold & Triple H beat up the Hardys and Lita.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

SF Giants whooping that ass today against the Dodgers.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Cricket.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

My new phone


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratus said:


> My new phone


Did you go Android? Or fall into the cliche of an iPhone?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Mackenzee Pierce


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

StoneColdJedi™ said:


> Did you go Android? Or fall into the cliche of an iPhone?


I got a Samsung Magnet Orange. Pretty nice phone tbh, alot better than the Razr i had


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Isis Taylor


----------



## Crazy Carolina (Oct 7, 2009)

My new I pod.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Lady Gaga


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratus said:


> I got a Samsung Magnet Orange. Pretty nice phone tbh, alot better than the Razr i had


Oh, that's right. I remember now... I never had a problem with the Razr. Even upgraded to the V3xx and had that for over 2 years. I like Motorola.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Purple Kisses said:


> Mackenzee Pierce


His gif of her^ omg was i hypnotized.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

oh you like that gif I made of her.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Dude i honestly couldnt look away knowing she was gonna do the same thing over and over.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The hillarious joke that Scamp sent me in a rep message :lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Demi Lovato


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Vegeta.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

RVD becoming TNA Champ
Madison Rayne becoming Knockouts Champ


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Maryse.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

TBP's new ring entrance


----------



## Dynamic™ (Apr 21, 2010)

RVD as new TNA Champion.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Rosie Jones


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Candice "The Great" Michelle


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Leighton Meester


----------



## Dynamic™ (Apr 21, 2010)

Chocolate Bars.... lol. Jk, 


Ariel, aka the girl in L.A.X's boobs.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Amber Heard


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Melina


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Being the #1 Melina mark :side:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Stratus jokes.


----------



## Crazy Carolina (Oct 7, 2009)

CM Punk with the towel around his head.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Zoe Saldana in _The Losers_, the only good part of that piece of crap movie


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Minka Kelly


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

sleep


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Chicken Salad


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

BBQ Ribs


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

5 gum - cobalt


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Super Sour Lollipop


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Green Apple Jolly Ranchers


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

KA Pineapple Drink.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Dez Bryant getting drafted by the Cowboys.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Scamp said:


> Dez Bryant getting drafted by the Cowboys.


:agree:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ke$ha


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cherry Coke.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Paris Hilton


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Water. It has a certain taste you can't describe.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Oatmeal Raisin Cookies


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Purple Kisses said:


> Cherry Coke.


Cherry RC >>> the rest


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

StoneColdJedi™ said:


> Cherry RC >>> the rest


We finally got that in 20 oz bottles at the place i work at 


The 3 new Mountain Dew Flavors are pretty awesome.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Serena


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashley Massaro


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Bob Backlund


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

WCW's DEATHBED BALLAD


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

New Dragon


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Beth Phoenix winning the Womens Championship


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

30 Rock. It's my new favorite show.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Nicki Minaj


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Cleveland Cavs


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Rated-HBK's signature :agree:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Most of the results from Extreme Rules.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

BRETT FAVRE


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Dez Bryant


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

We 
Want
Favre


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Tony "The Great" Romo


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Sidney Rice


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Colt McCoy getting drafted by the Browns.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Toby Gerhart getting drafted by the Vikings.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

No More Hornswoggle on Raw! :hb


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Stratus said:


> No More Hornswoggle on Raw! :hb


This! Although I wish he would have got fired.

Natalya getting drafted to Raw.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kelly going to SD where she can go after the Real Championship. Beth vs Kelly feud, make it happen


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Sean O'Haire


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Angry Video Game Nerd


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

playing golf.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Drake


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Fabolous.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Eminem


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

That Jonn gave me my Photoshop back!


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

pussy monster


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Batista losing at Extreme Rules via DUCT TAPE :lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Sleep to bad I don't get enuff of it.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

J.Cole


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

CM Punk


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Taylor Swift


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Krazy Golf.


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

Sons of Anarchy


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Fable II.


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

Killing people with the Defibrilator on Battlefield: Bad Company 2 multiplayer :evil:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

When Candice and Cena teamed up a few years ago.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Flake.


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

Asda Extra Special Sparkling Pink Muscat.......it's like liquid Turkish Delight


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The Dream


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

The Beautiful People


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Layla.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Purple Kisses for making my gif fit in my sig


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

That King Josh gave me Red Rep a couple of days ago.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Purple Kisses said:


> That King Josh gave me Red Rep a couple of days ago.


yeah. i feel bad about that now. sorry


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The awesome gif in my sig made by PK.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Futurama


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Sluts


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Christina Aguilera's new Video

DAMN!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Stratus said:


> Christina Aguilera's new Video
> 
> DAMN!


I'm wit cha homie!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Phoenix Marie


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Paris Hilton


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

I like the Jonah Hex trailer...



Purple Kisses said:


> Phoenix Marie


...this... 



Stratus said:


> Paris Hilton


...but not this :no:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kelly Kelly's Debut on SD


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kurt Angle.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Christian


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Stratus said:


> Christina Aguilera's new Video
> 
> DAMN!


This.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Timex


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Beth Phoenix


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Leighton Meester.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Taylor Swift


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Tiffany Mulheron


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Scarlett Johannson as a Redhead in Iron Man II :yum:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Alexis Texas


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Adriana Lima


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

Michelle McCool


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratus said:


> Scarlett Johannson as a Redhead in Iron Man II :yum:


Gwyneth Paltrow has been a redhead in more Iron Man movies than Scarlett has


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Scarlett is a much more attractive redhead 

Alicia Fox


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Maria Miller


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Candice "The Great" Michelle


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Gianna Michaels
Alexis Texas


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Teagan Presley


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

The music video for not myself tonight by Christina Aguilera.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Blake Lively


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Mickie Laree James


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Lisa Edilstein AKA Dr Cuddy from "House"

:yum:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Cody Rhodes


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Paul 'THE GREAT' Wight


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Melina.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratus said:


> Scarlett is a much more attractive redhead


I'll find out Tuesday for sure at the press screening 



Stratus said:


> Teagan Presley





Stratus said:


> Lisa Edilstein AKA Dr Cuddy from "House"
> 
> :yum:


I like, times two


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Olivia Munn


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

That a few seconds of Britney Spears' verison of Telephone leaked.


----------



## daman077c (May 14, 2006)

Sleep, and shit-tons of it.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Rosie Jones


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Rated-HBK™;8375226 said:


> That a few seconds of Britney Spears' verison of Telephone leaked.


I found the full version


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Messing with the Mickie mark in this thread.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/women-wrestling/503174-new-pic-mickies-album.html


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Stratus said:


> I found the full version


I got it too.  It's awesome.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Kamelot (their new album needs to release already)


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Christina Aguilera


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Eminem


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Mortal Kombat


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Beyonce


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashley Massaro


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Sophie Dee


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Katrina Bowden


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Keeley Hazell


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Hit-Girl


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Chinese Food


----------



## MrShu62 (May 3, 2010)

Comic Books


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Lamborghini Gallardo Spyder


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Megan Fox


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Maryse's new photoshoot that she showed us on Raw.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

^Pretty Epic.

Roderick Strong


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Maryse


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Gail Kim in that dress she wore on Raw.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Scamp's Sig


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Stratus sig.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ke$ha


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Beyonce


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Goldberg


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Purple Kisses said:


> Jennifer Lopez


This.


Floyd Mayweather


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Sarita.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Katie Cassidy


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Hamada/Melissa match at Shimmers recent tapings. Heard it was awesome.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Candice and Melina's great matches in '07


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Jon Power giving me red rep and the reason was "You're cool by not capitalising your text bro."


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratus said:


> Goldberg


Ditto.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Those awesome gifs of Scarlett in my sig :side:


----------



## Crazy Carolina (Oct 7, 2009)

Sports Cars.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Godsmack.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

My new car


----------



## Crazy Carolina (Oct 7, 2009)

Stratus said:


> My new car


What is it?

My new Guitar. Got it as a present.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Crazy Carolina said:


> What is it?
> 
> My new Guitar. Got it as a present.


2004 Pontiac Sunfire


----------



## Crazy Carolina (Oct 7, 2009)

Stratus said:


> 2004 Pontiac Sunfire


Thats a pretty nice car. Congratulations.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratus said:


> Those awesome gifs of Scarlett in my sig :side:


Ditto... again.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Nikki Benz


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

The first half of Iron Man 2...



Purple Kisses said:


> Nikki Benz


Ditto times three


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

CM Punk


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

StoneColdJedi™ said:


> Ditto times three


have you seen the pictures shes put up on twitter.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Purple Kisses said:


> have you seen the pictures shes put up on twitter.


Not lately, but I've seen pictures of her elsewhere... why restrict just to non-nudes on Twitter


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

StoneColdJedi™ said:


> Not lately, but I've seen pictures of her elsewhere... why restrict just to non-nudes on Twitter


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Maryse


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

My Honey Bey :side:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Kelly Kelly :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashley Greene


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Candice Michelle

I'm serious!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Melina


----------



## Crazy Carolina (Oct 7, 2009)

Rollerblading.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Purple Kisses said:


>


I likey like GIGGIDY like this


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Zoe Saldana


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

BROCK LESNAR.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Purple Kisses.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hayden Panettiere


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Da Pussy Monster.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Mr. Wrestling


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Scamp said:


> Zoe Saldana


This.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

The Hurt Locker!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Original Nightmare on Elm Street.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Evanescence


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Shakira


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Lady Gaga


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cell.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Nicki Minaj


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Daffney


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

90's music


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

the coming weekend


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

MsChif


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Steve Young.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

The gif in my sig.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

That i just seen a Girls Gone Wild Tourbus going down the road


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Maryse.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Layla*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Mickie James


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Velvet Sky.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Paul "The Great" Wight


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Stratus said:


> Paul "The Great" Wight


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

The new trailer for _Inception_


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Purple Kisses said:


>


What, a face in a suit?! That's against the protocol of kayfabe!

Awesome gif, though.

Iron Man 2. Returned from it shortly ago. Thought it was much more entertaining than the original, which was a good, solid effort in it's own right.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

I like Pyro kicking Jeff Hardys ass during his first WWE championship reign.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Gracie Glam.


----------



## crashplex (Feb 15, 2009)

skipping work to watch wrestling videos.

so irresponsible.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Prince Nana.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Amy Dumas.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Iron Man 2. Returned from it shortly ago. Thought it was much more entertaining than the original, which was a good, solid effort in it's own right.


I think a lot of the fun and spontaneity of the first is lost in the sequel.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Purple Kisses said:


> Prince Nana.


I used to mark for The Embassy.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Angelina Love


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Trish Stratus


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Jay-Z


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The Dream


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Lacey Von Erich


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Check the sig.


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

AJ Styles


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

That i have 4 days off from work coming up.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Scamp said:


> Check the sig.


Hayley Williams :agree:


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

That I'm off school.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

George Carlin's _Class Clown_ album


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

Family Guy

I'm watching BBC's top 20 Family Guy characters special. Pretty awesome.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

ATL Braves


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

Toronto Blue Jays


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

New York Yankees


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Lupe Fiasco


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

J.Cole


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Gracie Glam


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Taylor Swift


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Katy Perry


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashley Massaro


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Brooke Lee Adams.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Scamp said:


> Katy Perry


Ditto.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Meat Loaf getting RKO'd last night


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

As I Lay Dying's new album "The Powerless Rise".


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Madison Rayne


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Madison Rayne is rather awesome.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Hayley Williams


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Miley Cyrus. <3


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The first 2 singles from Christina Aguilera's album "Bionic"


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

Smallville

Started watching it from season 1. It's not bad.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Hit-Girl.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Sharon Stone on _Law & Order: SVU_


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Hayley Williams


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

whenever Maryse says naughty things to me in French. :side:


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

when ever maryse winks as she winks at me.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Brooke Lee Adams


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Shakira


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Mickie James answering one of my comments on Twitter :faint:


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Interviewing John C. Reilly this Wednesday


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Katy Perry


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Emma Stone and the trailer for her new movie _Easy A_


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cookies.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Batista's awesome selling on Raw this past Monday.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Mickie James*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Purple Kisses said:


> Kate Beckinsale


This!

Ashley Greene


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Myself!


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

The movie E.T.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Katy Perry's rack.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Mini Golf


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Alexis Texas


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Scamp said:


> Alexis Texas


:agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree:


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

The gif above me.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Cheers


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

Cola.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Brooklyn Decker


----------



## crashplex (Feb 15, 2009)

A&E Intervention.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

^ That guy's username.


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

The look of my sons new Fisher Price bouncing Zebra toy and wish it was big enough for me to get on.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Arianny Celeste


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Christina Aguilera


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Amr Diab*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Debi Nova


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Georgie Darby


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Kate Beckinsale:sex


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Lady Gaga


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Rachel Bilson


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Ashley Greene


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Rolling Rock Beer


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Long Island Ice Tea.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratus said:


> Rolling Rock Beer


Agreed.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

The Lakers


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

White Chocolate.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Lady Gaga


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Holly Madison


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Busy Phillips


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Teagan Presley


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Carrie Underwood


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

My IPod.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Cheerleader Melissa


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

my morning jacket 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPKc3Q2in4I


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratus said:


> Teagan Presley


Hell yeah.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Iron Man II


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Lady Gaga


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Sara Del Rey


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Daffney


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Sarah Stock(Sarita)


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

_Liar, Liar_


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ghostbusters I & II, The Real Ghostbusters Cartoon and Ghostbusters for PS3


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Chocolate Fudge Cake.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Alektra Blue


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Jada Pinkett Smith


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Mickie James


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Avril Lavigne


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

South Africa.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Scamp said:


> Jada Pinkett Smith


Her and Aisha Tyler... two smokin' sistas.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Maryse


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

StoneColdJedi™ said:


> Her and Aisha Tyler... two smokin' sistas.


:agree:

Amy(Lita)Dumas


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Megan Fox booted from _Transformers 3_


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

StoneColdJedi™ said:


> Megan Fox booted from _Transformers 3_


Ashley Greene or Zoe Saldana to take her place I hope.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Scamp said:


> Ashley Greene or Zoe Saldana to take her place I hope.


Not according to this rumor...
http://www.movieweb.com/news/NELKpOMP801jOT


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I would of liked Brooklyn Decker to get the part.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

I like poker


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Winning a Street Fighter video game Tournament at the mall.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

StoneColdJedi™ said:


> Not according to this rumor...
> http://www.movieweb.com/news/NELKpOMP801jOT


Meh! Don't like those choices at all. Maybe the first woman would work. Let the models stay modeling.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Madison Rayne


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Madison and Velvet.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashley Massaro


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

BRYAN DANILESON.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Beyonce


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Coca-Cola.

Matt Hardy.

Pizza.

The NBA.

The 'Swaggie'.

Posting more than one thing in an 'I like...' post.

BRYAN F'N DANIELSON.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kim Kardashian


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The new Dorito's Fire Chips


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Eminem


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Jeff Hardy


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The Pope' D'Angelo Dinero


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

That Roderick Strong was a cheerleader in high school.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Angelina Love


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Megan Fox


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashley Greene


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Elisha Cuthbert


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Doutzen Kroes


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Dallas Cowboys
Toronto Raptors
Toronto Maple Leafs
New York Yankees


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

That I started to make gifs (even though they look bad)


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Adriana Lima


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

PK's sig.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks man.

Red Dead Redemption.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Avy Scott.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Rey Mysterio


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Christina Aguilera


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Brooke Lee Adams


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Korn.


----------



## DTJ (Jul 24, 2006)

Listening to music!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Lady Gaga


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Cheryl Cole


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashley Tisdale as a Cheerleader in the upcoming show, Hellcats






DAMN :faint:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Damn that's nice man.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Maryse, cleshe i know, but i mean just look at her.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Mickie James what a beautiful woman, fuck the WWE for what they did and all her undeserved haters.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Katy Perry


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Jamie-Lynn Sigler


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Christina Aguilera


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

B.o.B.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Evanescence


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cherry 7UP.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Cherry RC


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

That a Scream 4 is coming out and it has Emma Roberts, Hayden Panettiere and Ashley Greene it 

-EDIT-

Oops..Didnt realize i was last to post here


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Carrie Underwood


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Megan Fox.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Rated-HBK™ said:


> Megan Fox.


Purposely trying to get me all riled up??


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

I like Megan Fox as well mmmmmhhhhhmmmm


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Mr.King said:


> I like Megan Fox as well mmmmmhhhhhmmmm


:no: Tsk, tsk


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

I like Iron Man 2


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Eve Torres. Fucking sexy chica. Oh, and a young woman I've just seen whom I haven't seen in one year.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Mr.King said:


> I like Iron Man 2


Thanks for reminding me: I have to change my sig 

_IM2_ was, in the end, a disappointment. Liked it, but doesn't live up to first one.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

CHIKARA


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Purple Kisses said:


> Carrie Underwood





Rated-HBK™ said:


> Megan Fox.


This!


Christina Aguilera


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Megan Fox


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

mickie james strangers and angels album


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Sleep.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Audrina Patridge


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

the Lakers in the finals


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Carrie Underwood


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Street Fighter
Mortal Kombat
Killer Instinct


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Carrie Underwood


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Avril Lavigne


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Stratus said:


> Avril Lavigne


This!

Hayley Williams


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Drew Brees.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Tony Romo


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Cleveland Browns


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Aaron Rodgers.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Doritos, with sour cream.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Mario Kart


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Pizza.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

The teaser for the 'Alejandro' music video.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Velvet Sky


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Stratus said:


> Velvet Sky


This.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

ADR's sig gif.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Maryse


----------



## THEhalobrand (Jun 1, 2010)

Poutine, *Christian*, Maple Syrup, Cupcakes, Caramel Apple Pops, Coffee, and anything Hazelnut. :yum:


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Daniel Tosh


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

..this forum already


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Amy "Lita" Dumas


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Avy Scott


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Jay Lethal


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratus said:


> Amy "Lita" Dumas


Favorite. Diva. Ever.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ava Rose's ass.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Layla's Ass...


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Serenas ass


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Mickie James' ass :hmm:


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Mariska's curves...

Lita's thong...


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Megan Fox


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

CM Punk


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratus said:


> Megan Fox


You don't deserve a Lita GIF for this...


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

StoneColdJedi™ said:


> You don't deserve a Lita GIF for this...


Whats wrong with Megan? :hmm:

Ham and Cheese Subs :yum:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

'More' Miles Austin


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Lil' Wayne


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Gail Kim


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

San Francisco rap music.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Lady Gaga


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Beyonce


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratus said:


> Whats wrong with Megan? :hmm:
> 
> Ham and Cheese Subs :yum:


1.) Unibrow (look it up, swear to God).

2.) Terrible actress.

3.) Not even good enough for Michael Bay.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Trey Songz


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Las Vegas


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Vanilla Deville... just Google & oogle!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Jonah Hex

Looks like it could be a pretty good movie


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Taylor Swift.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

NFL..


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Football


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Dr Dre


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Mickie James


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

my sig.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Avatar/sig theme of TKOK™


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Greco-Roman leaders


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Breaking Bad


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Walton Goggins on "Justified""


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Rihanna


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Doutzen Kroes


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Simpsons


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Futurama coming back with new episodes !


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Jessica Biel


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Beautiful People


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Kobe Bryant


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> Kobe Bryant


I agree.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Jeff Hardy


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Chicago Blackhawks


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Avatar


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Antti Niemi


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Paramore


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Doutzen Kroes


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Adriana Lima


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Christina Aguilera


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Genghis Khan - the most badass motherfucka of all time


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

UFC 2010 game


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Jeff "The Great" Hardy


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Ashley Greene


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Taylor Swift


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Jessica White.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_6RAGRKgnM


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Mortal Kombat


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

BRYAN DANIELSON


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Sheamus


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Rodney Dangerfield


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Christina Hendricks


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

hamburgers


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Santino Marella


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Maryse.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kelly Kelly

So great to see her on Raw again :agree:


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratus said:


> Christina Hendricks


This. Big time.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Ashley Gellar


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The ending to Raw tonight.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

My new sig


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The crowd chanting "You can't wrestle" at Punk tonight :lmao


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Stratus said:


> The crowd chanting "You can't wrestle" at Punk tonight :lmao


What's funnier is the guy he was wrestling surely can't.


The Bellas


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The NXT Invasion


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Hayley Williams


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Dr. Pepper


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

paper clips.....paper clips?....paper clips!

I like bottle caps.....bottle caps?.....bottle caps!

I love pigeons Yay!.......pigeons......love pigeons, oh yes I do!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Gail Kim


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Candice Michelle


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

NXT-Invasion.

Hayley Williams topless, also.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Brian Danielson


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Chicago Blackhawks.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

The ring-mat being ripped up last night.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Castlevania


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Stratus said:


> Brian Danielson


Who?.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Purple Kisses said:


> Who?.


Ohh..Daniel Bryan


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Oh you mean Bryan Danielson.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Whatever, i messed up 1 letter 

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

My sig gif, Which is a good thing because I'm stuck with it for the next 2 weeks or so.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Charlize Theron


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Scamp said:


> What's funnier is the guy he was wrestling surely can't.
> 
> 
> The Bellas


lolwut?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

that a new Mortal Kombat movie is coming out.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Stratus said:


> that a new Mortal Kombat movie is coming out.


Hell yes!!!


Glassjaw


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The-Dream


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

- SM™- said:


> Chicago Blackhawks.


Hell. YES!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Philadelphia Flyers :side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Green Bay Packers


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratus said:


> Philadelphia Flyers :side:


Pfff. :no:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Prisonbreak.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Family Guy


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Glee - Yeah you read that right.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Carrie Underwood


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Scamp said:


> Glee - Yeah you read that right.


I second this.

Jane Lynch (and not just because her aunt is a close family friend)


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Maria Kanellis


----------



## My name is Puggle and I'm a (Jun 6, 2010)

Carl Jung


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Carrie Underwood


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Asian girls


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Swimsuit Calendar Girls #4


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

AVGN's newest video game review of "Action 52" for the NES


----------



## My name is Puggle and I'm a (Jun 6, 2010)

Rainy Days

... and walks on the beach


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

NXT World Order.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Mortal Kombat


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

When Peyton Manning destroys defences.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Megan Fox


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Kobe Bryant


----------



## siavash (Mar 4, 2006)

Big butts and I cannot lie


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Doing nothing


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Jonah Hex

Looks like an awesome movie.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Beyonce


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

that South Africa scored the 1st World Cup goal on African soil


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Melina


----------



## My name is Puggle and I'm a (Jun 6, 2010)

Fornicating with attractive members of the female gender. SECHS!!!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Mysterio and Punk making fun of Swagger's lisp tonight :lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Jayden Jaymes


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Layla


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Drake


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Marilyn Manson


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

UFC 115


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Denis Leary's _No Cure for Cancer_


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Keith Buckley


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Metallica


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Music.


----------



## Shotokai (Jun 11, 2010)

...Boobs.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Megan Fox


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Beyonce :side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Lucy Pinder


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Eminem


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Sleep


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Bombay.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Roulette


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Indian chicks.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Brand New


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hamada


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The new Xbox 360 Slim


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Getting messages from Maria and Mickie James on twitter.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Purple Kisses said:


> Kate Beckinsale


(Y)

Lea Michele


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Xtina's new album "Bionic"


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Big Wet Asses 17 dvd comming out soon.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Barrett, Otunga and Tarver


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Purple Kisses said:


> Kate Beckinsale





Scamp said:


> Lea Michele


Double yes


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Lady Gaga


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Big Boi


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

P!nk.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Megan Fox


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Scamp said:


> P!nk.


Sexy.



Stratus said:


> Megan Fox


Not.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Jillian Michaels


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratus said:


> Jillian Michaels


Oh yeah. Hot. My fiance is a personal trainer and gets told she's like Jillian in terms of tughness.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Taraji P. Henson


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Drake


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Olivia Munn


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Sarah Michelle Gellar in Cruel Intentions.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Cheerleader Melissa


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Sophie Turner


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Emma Watson


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Jenny McCarthy


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

The Lakers dominating the Celtics by 22


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The walking orgasm Katy Perry.


----------



## My name is Puggle and I'm a (Jun 6, 2010)

Vaseline


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Demi Lovato


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Megan Fox in the movie, Jonah Hex...Good god she looks so hawt :yum:


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Emmy Rossum


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Katy Perry


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Naya Rivera


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Paris Hilton


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratus said:


> Megan Fox in the movie, Jonah Hex...Good god she looks so hawt :yum:


Josh Brolin. BA. A better reason to like Jonah Hex


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

stuff.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Mickie James :side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

girls with big asses.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Night time on the strip in Vegas


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

watching porn on the internet


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

30Rock


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Drake.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Wotsits


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHQ...rLAlA


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Lupe Fiasco


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Beyonce


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

_Toy Story 3_--but, shhh!!!! Can't say too much about it


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Jenny McCarthy


----------



## Benoit Fan '96 (Jun 17, 2010)

Ice Cream :E


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The legit topless pix of LVE that i just found :side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Stratus said:


> The legit topless pix of LVE that i just found :side:


PM ME NOW!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Done 

Isla Fisher :yum:


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratus said:


> ^ Done
> 
> Isla Fisher :yum:


Ditto X 2. PM them to me too


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Asian chicks.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Cherry Vanilla Pepsi


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Michelle Rodriguez


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Laura Bell Bundy


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Melina :side:


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Scamp said:


> Michelle Rodriguez


After the end of _Avatar_, her in the white shirt... oh yeah


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

The 2010 NBA Champion LA Lakers


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Elisha Cuthbert


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Demi Lovato


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Toy Story 3.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Rated-HBK™ said:


> Toy Story 3.


Pretty damn fantastic, isn't it?


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

StoneColdJedi™ said:


> Pretty damn fantastic, isn't it?


YES! Could they make the ending anymore sadder? lol.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Rated-HBK™ said:


> YES! Could they make the ending anymore sadder? lol.


Shhh!!! Spoiler!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Everclear


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Katy Perry.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cadbury Roses


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stormy Daniels


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Iron Man II

Finally got to see it recently.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Stratus said:


> Iron Man II
> 
> Finally got to see it recently.


I suck , I still haven't seen this.


I like bud lite lime


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Miller > Bud


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Busch Lite & Rolling Rock

My 2 favs


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The Dream


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Jay Z


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Katy God Damn Perry


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Shay Mitchell


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Candice Michelle


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

That I'm getting another dog this week.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratus said:


> *Busch Lite* & Rolling Rock
> 
> My 2 favs


I just threw up a little in my mouth.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Vitamin Water


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Family Guy Volume 8

Just bought it today


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

SNL's Platinum Lounge from season 32... genius funny & great cameos


----------



## My name is Puggle and I'm a (Jun 6, 2010)

The Smell of Gasoline


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Puggle said:


> The Smell of Gasoline


I'm kind of with you. Its not a bad smell. Not good for you, though


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Shay Mitchell


----------



## ŋeƀuła™ (Jun 19, 2010)

Coke. LOL.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Star Wars.

I know. Surprising.


----------



## Jax (Jun 24, 2006)

_*Blue Waffle.. lol

Google It And You Will See. :lmao*_


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Family Guy's parodies of Star Wars


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

^^ 

Chicken and waffles


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Cherry Vanilla Pepsi


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Jericho's promo at Fatal 4 Way


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Elizabeth Banks


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Audrina Patridge


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Charlize Theron


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

M&M Pretzel


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Evanescence


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Waffles


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The USOs


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Lacey Von Erich


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Packers


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Nicki Minaj


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Desmond Wolfe


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Kaval


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Eve Torres


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Stratus said:


> Eve Torres


(Y)

Ashley Greene


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kristen Stewart


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Kaval


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Cherry Vanilla Pepsi


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Alex Riley rippin' shit up on the mic last night.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Doutzen Kroes


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Brooke Adams


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

The Nexus


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Fishsticks :side:


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

^ I guess that makes you a gay fish?

I like Christy Canyon. The pornstar, and I didn't know but she's supposedly good friends with Mick Foley. They were gonna do some comedy show together of some sorts. I don't really know but there was some article I saw when I looked her up on google, Micks name popped up with her.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

AJ Lee


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Jayden James


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Teagan Presley


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Olivia Munn


----------



## My name is Puggle and I'm a (Jun 6, 2010)

Bitches :-^


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hot Wings


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratus said:


> Teagan Presley


Hell. Yeah.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Taylor Swift


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Blur.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

January Jones


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashley Massaro


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Abyss finally going back to his old music. THANK GOD


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Rosario Dawson


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Tyra Banks


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

The big musical-style dance sequence in _Clerks II_, which also features Rosario's bouncing, bra-less boobies


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Panic Room


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

_Se7en_


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Women


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Jennifer's Body


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Simon Pegg


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

King and El Blaze


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The Twilight Saga


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Netflix


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

Dorito's and Poker with ma boys!


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Marvel vs Capcom 2


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Carmella Bing's boobs.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

J.Cole


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The fact that both of WWE's current world champions have to lose their titles at some point.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

rey mysertio as champion


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Tina Fey


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Jack Donaghy said:


> Tina Fey


Ditto.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Toronto Maple Leafs


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Elizabeth Banks


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

That on Sunday I'm seeing Lady Gaga live.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Lucky! 

Velvet Sky


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

January Jones


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Jack Donaghy said:


> January Jones


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0sdEBpMNRo


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Purple Kisses' Avatar/Sig combo...


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Killswitch Engage


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Purple Kisses said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0sdEBpMNRo


Thanks for the link to that!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Alicia Fox


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Natalie Portman


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Marg Helgenberger

Pretty hot for a woman in her 50's


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratus said:


> Marg Helgenberger
> 
> Pretty hot for a woman in her 50's


Agreed. Second only to Mariska


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Toy Story 3


----------



## Sledge. (Feb 5, 2005)

Philly cheese steak sandwiches.


----------



## siavash (Mar 4, 2006)

vacations


----------



## HarryAngel (Mar 3, 2010)

Michael McGillicutty,Kaval and Husky Harris.


----------



## Stephen365 (Apr 17, 2010)

Maryse


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Elisha Cuthbert


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Barbie Blank


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Carrie Underwood


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Olivia Munn


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Entourage


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

True Blood


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Eli..


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Maryse


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Jessica Alba


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Trey Songz


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Emma Roberts


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

David Villa.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Melina


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Mickie James


----------



## kalonji (Dec 19, 2008)

hmmmmmmm


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Randy Orton


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

winning


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Serena Williams


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kaval


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Emma Watson


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

January Jones.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Jada Pinkett Smith


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Purple Kisses said:


> January Jones.


After that disastrous SNL episode she hosted, no way to I agree.

Christina Hendricks


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

StoneColdJedi™ said:


> Christina Hendricks


I agree

I would also like it if some made my January Jones Gif request.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Purple Kisses said:


> I agree
> 
> I would also like it if some made my January Jones Gif request.


Repost it in the thread. I'll check it out and see if I can get to it


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

StoneColdJedi™ said:


> Repost it in the thread. I'll check it out and see if I can get to it


U the Man.

The movie Definitely, Maybe.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Michelle Rodriguez


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Mad Men


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashley Massaro


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Shay Mitchell


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Steak


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Mia Yim


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashley Tisdale playing a cheerleader in the new show, Hellcats 

Cant wait til September


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kelly Brook


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Ashley Greene


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Scarlett Johannson


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Wine.


----------



## The Storm (Mar 23, 2010)

Doritos


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Family Guy


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Olivia Munn


----------



## HarryAngel (Mar 3, 2010)

Alicia Fox


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Nika Noire


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

hot sexy whores.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

_Pulp Fiction_


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Guns N'Roses


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

The Cult


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

The Late Show With David Letterman


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Beyonce


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Making it rain


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Chips & Dip.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

After MITB when Swagger becomes a Mid-Card Jobber again instead of a Main Event jobber.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stratus said:


> After MITB when Swagger becomes a Mid-Card Jobber again instead of a Main Event jobber.


:agree:

Playing Poker in Red Dead Redemption and winning the game by getting 3 players to bust out in 2 consecutive hands. 

Three of a kind with 10's followed by a full house. Lucky hands, but I just did it. 

It was in Thieves Landing fyi, not Blackwater or anything. Just a standard game, lol. And no, I wasn't cheating. I didn't wear the Elegant Suit.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Solitaire


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Emma Watson


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The-Dream


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

4th of July


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Purple Kisses said:


> Solitaire


Same here


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Holly Madison


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Lady Gaga. So amazing live.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

The OCD Project.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

b00bs


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Dad's Army.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Top Gear.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Taylor Wilde


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Amar'e Stoudemire as a Knick.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

This is one of the greatest commercials I've ever seen. The guy's reaction at 0:17 is priceless. :lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MARYSE.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Purple Kisses said:


> MARYSE.


This!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The gutwrenching Jeff Hardy photos that were posted a few hours ago. You have no idea how badly I'm cracking up over these.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Purple Kisses said:


> MARYSE.


SO fucking this x 34295349865903457868905469045


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

Wade Fuckin' Barrett


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Watermelon Coolatta


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Packers.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Cherry Icee


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Another Meet the Parents movie coming out called "Little Fockers". Hopefully its better than "Meet the Fockers"


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratus said:


> Another Meet the Parents movie coming out called "Little Fockers". Hopefully its better than "Meet the Fockers"


I like it when they stop making them altogether.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I saw a clip of that and I was not impressed.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Netflix.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Demi Lovato


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kim Kardashian


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Maryse Ouellet.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Jeezy


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Rashida Jones


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Greatest advert of all time


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Gemma Atkinson


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Amy Ryan


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

Audrey Bitoni


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Anderson's promo from Sacrifice :lmao


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Abbott & Costello


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## rhysus2006 (Jan 4, 2006)

Killswitch Engage.


----------



## Saint 17 (May 17, 2005)

Pie, yes pie.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Chris Hero


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Lady Gaga


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Young Bucks


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Sue Sylvester


----------



## daman077c (May 14, 2006)

These Chocolate Clif Builder's protein bars. They're really good, compared to the blandness that are the Met-Rx bars (And much cheaper, too), and have 20g of protein.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

_Glee_


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Carrie Underwood


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Sofia Vergara


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Lucy Pinder


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## daman077c (May 14, 2006)

Cool Mint Sugar Free Icebreakers mints.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Getting messages from Mickie James, Victoria(Tara), Maria Kanellis and Dixie Carter on Twitter


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Stratus said:


> Getting messages from Mickie James, Victoria(Tara), Maria Kanellis and Dixie Carter on Twitter


Ive only got ones from Eve Torres and RickWWESignGuy


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Facebook


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kevin Steen


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Serena Deeb :yum:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

B00B$


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

My new jeans


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Bron signing with the Miami Heat.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Jayden James


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Hayley Williams


----------



## My name is Puggle and I'm a (Jun 6, 2010)

Music


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

My 9/25 DGUSA ticket that just came in the mail.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

The hottest MILF on the planet, Jeri Ryan.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hamada said:


> The hottest MILF on the planet, Jeri RyanChristina Aguilera


Correction


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*VIDA.*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Hendricks.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Eve Torres


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Maryse.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Angelina Love


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Salma Hayek


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Twitter and Facebook


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Daytona Beach


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Sophie Turner


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Teagan Presley
Bree Olsen
Charlie Laine


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratus said:


> Teagan Presley
> Bree Olsen
> Charlie Laine


Yes.
Meh.
Oh hell yeah!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Busty Lifeguards


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Inception

Embargoed to speak entirely a ton about it... but i *love*!


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Reno 911!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Top Gear.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Martyr AD.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

"The Expendables"

Arnold, Stallone, Statham, Stone Cold, Bruce Willis, Randy Couture, Jet Li and Dolph Lundgren are all in this!

This movie just looks epic with an all star cast like this :agree:


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Strippers.


----------



## My name is Puggle and I'm a (Jun 6, 2010)

Scantily clad, physically attractive, sexually promiscuous women.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratus said:


> "The Expendables"
> 
> Arnold, Stallone, Statham, Stone Cold, Bruce Willis, Randy Couture, Jet Li and Dolph Lundgren are all in this!
> 
> This movie just looks epic with an all star cast like this :agree:


I'd just like to be point out that the screen time for Arnold and Willis won't even be half of Stone Cold's. They're just cameo favors to Stallone, first time the 3 are on-screen together. I am still looking forward to, nevertheless.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Taylor Swift


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

That I am stilling buzzing after last night's Inception screening... damn embargo keeping my lips (mostly) sealed


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Elizabeth Banks


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

My new Xbox 360 slim.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ROSS.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Maryse


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Gail Kim


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Melina


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Brooklyn Decker


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

PK's sig.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Scamp said:


> PK's sig.


Me 2.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Family Guy


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Purple Kisses said:


> Elizabeth Banks





Scamp said:


> PK's sig.


Both of these


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Brooklyn Decker


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Jim Carey in "The Cable Guy"


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Kick-Ass

Awesome fucking movie.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kristina Rose


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

the new Pretzel and Coconut M&M's


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Rev Theory


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Angel Porrino (She's the blonde)



She is Holly Madison's fucking hot assistant on her show, not to mention a MILF


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

^NICE.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The fact that Big Show must have been reading my posts about Punk because he pretty much said all the things ive been saying about him. Wow that all sounded familiar :lmao


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

pizza!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

PS3..


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Getting the press screening invite for _Scott Pilgrim vs. the World_


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Dania Ramirez


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Still marking the fuck out.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Miz winning MITB
Kane becoming WHC


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

KANE.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Maryse climbing the ladder during Raw's MITB match


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

That im getting Directv installed atm.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

This.



> - John Cena put over The Miz on Twitter last night, saying that the United States Champion might be his new favorite WWE Superstar.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The Miz


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashley Greene


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

The Miz.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Team Raw


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Sara Del Rey


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

The Miz.


----------



## The Instant Pop (Jul 19, 2010)

The picture of Kim K that Scamp has in his sig


----------



## Benoit Fan '96 (Jun 17, 2010)

Austin Aries


----------



## Benoit Fan '96 (Jun 17, 2010)

Forgive me, I realized that I posted before, please, delete this message. I hope I have caused trouble, jej,


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

KaVal


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

KAVAL.


----------



## PWG Six (Jun 7, 2010)

Predator.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Sexy Star from AAA


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Evanescence


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Paramore


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Divas/Knockouts that can wrestle


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

I like not having to say what I like, where the hell is the mystery at anymore these days?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

That my avatar matches my Lifetime Member bar.

Sort of.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Selena Gomez

Shes legal today :side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Mila Kunis


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

More topless pics of Lacey Von Erich showing up.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Lita.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Ayumi Kuriharra


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Sophia Santi


----------



## PWG Six (Jun 7, 2010)

Purple Kisses said:


> Sophia Santi


Look at that ass .


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Kim Kardashian


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The Kim Kardashian sig I have atm.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Gears 2's 20x XP event.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## HarryAngel (Mar 3, 2010)

Angelina Love.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Dallas Cowboys


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

MARYSE


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Purple Kisses said:


> Alessandra Ambrosio


Oh hell yeah.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Inception


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

SALT

Angelina Jolie still one of my favorites.


----------



## Kim100 (Jul 22, 2010)

Inception.

Watched it a few hours ago.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Terminator II


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Your mum.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Chicago White Sox


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Atlanta Braves


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

New York Yankees


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Boston Red Sox


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Michael Cole & Josh Matthews bickering.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

This tweet from Nikki Bella on Twitter


> Wow a guy just try to promote me into the porn business.. Sayin' it's a better opportunity.. About to Attitude Adjuster or RKO him right off the dock! No joke! Nikki


She should atleast give it a try :side:


----------



## mankind2112 (May 17, 2005)

Movie theatre popcorn :yum:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Kevin Rudolf.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cheryl Cole


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Fergie.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Purple Kisses said:


> Cheryl Cole


This. She's a goddess. 8*D


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Porn.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Dolph Ziggler


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Hans Zimmer's score for _Inception_


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

The feeling of waking up in the middle of the night and realizing you can go back to sleep for awhile longer.


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

Porn and the Fleshlight. Surprisingly good purchase.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Eva Mendes


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Jessica Alba


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Dave Matthews


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Eddie Edwards


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Christina Aguilera


----------



## very_good (Sep 21, 2009)

Sheamus


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Cindy Crawford


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Emmanuelle Chriqui


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Tricia Helfer


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Megan Fox


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratus said:


> Megan Fox


I like watching people destroy a successful line of hotties' names with the un-hot Megan Fox


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Buttwoman Returns DVD


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Jenna Haze


----------



## CHAIRSHOT!! (Jul 27, 2010)

irvine welsh


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Taylor Swift


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Eva Angelina


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Rihanna


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Beyonce.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Silverstein.


----------



## very_good (Sep 21, 2009)

lady gaga


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

BkB Hulk said:


> Silverstein.



Yuck. That's terrible.

Nelly. (not Furtado)


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Sorry I'm into real music. 8*D

A Skylit Drive.


----------



## very_good (Sep 21, 2009)

Chris Jericho


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Big Wet Ass 17


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hilary Duff


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Andre Nickatina


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kick-ass


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Sleep.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Katy Perry.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

When it starts raining in the Summer.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Chocolate


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Red Mist's car from the movie, Kick-ass. I want it now


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Stratus said:


> Kick-ass


Movie owns!

Beyonce


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Today when i was looking thru the pics i uploaded on Twitter and noticing that Maryse, Beth Phoenix, Mickie James and Maria have looked at my pictures


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Dallas Cowboys


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Trish Stratus


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Jonah Hex


----------



## very_good (Sep 21, 2009)

Drew McIntyre


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Girl Crush


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Red Dead Redemption


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Mozilla Firefox


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Madden 11


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Twizzlers


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Nirvana


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

_The Shawshank Redemption_


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Inglorious Basterds

Finally seen it for the first time


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

DANIEL BRYAN


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

MARYSE


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

This bit of news...
http://tinyurl.com/2ey49k8


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

StoneColdJedi™ said:


> This bit of news...
> http://tinyurl.com/2ey49k8


That is Awesome! Can't wait till it comes out. Thanks


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Oh...Star Wars, so exciting 

Family Guy


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Asylum by Disturbed


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

The Miz


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Layla


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Daniel Bryan, Kaval and Melina


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Jillian finally getting a win, ironically with the same move she last won with in Oct '09 :hmm:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Stratus said:


> Jillian finally getting a win, ironically with the same move she last won with in Oct '09 :hmm:


Was not expecting her to win at all.


Randy Orton


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Pawn Stars


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Michelle McCool telling me that she loved one of the banners i made of her


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Melina and Maryse.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Mafia II Demo


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Borderland


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Red Dead Redemption


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

The Office the American version .


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Ricky Gervais


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Rihanna


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Twitter.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Kaval


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

The Expendables.

And the face of the guys girlfriend who was sitting in front of us when all the action started. :lmao


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Dexter


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

ed Husky Harris..


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Redheads


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Megan Fox


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

anyone who doesn't like Megan Fox


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:no: 

Nickelback


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Megan Fox


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Nicki Minaj


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Alex Riley and Kaval.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

My birthday being tomorrow


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

^^Happy birthday, Stratus


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Stratus said:


> My birthday being tomorrow


Party time!

Milla Jovovich


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Evanescence


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Steve Corino


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Mortal Kombat


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

KANE.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Mickie James


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Nirvana


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stratus said:


> Mortal Kombat


This picture



:lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Thats awesome.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> This picture
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao


:lmao

MIZ WINS

SKULL CRUSHING BRUTALITY :side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Lucy Pinder


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Carla Gugino


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stratus said:


> :lmao
> 
> MIZ WINS
> 
> SKULL CRUSHING BRUTALITY :side:


The only thing that would've made that picture better is if Miz had the briefcase and Sheamus had the WWE Championship, but the picture is self explanatory regardless.

Alberto Del Rio's theme song. For some reason, I'm really hooked on listening to that song. It's VERY catchy.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Purple Kisses said:


> Alessandra Ambrosio


Oh yeah...


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Being added to the VIP press list for the Wizard World Chicago after-party on Sat. night


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hellcats premiering next month on The CW


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

That the original Beatiful People are back!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Sophia Bush


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Paris Hilton


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Adrianne Curry


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Beyonce


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Katy Perry's new album.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Roderick﻿ Strong


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Sheamus's entrance music.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Finding a bunch of Brand new NFL jerseys for $5 each


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ I like that as well


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Kelly is hot

Oh & Asylum by Disturbed!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Alexis texas :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kaval


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

The Office(US Version)


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Never Again by Disturbed(New Song off of Asylum)!


----------



## HarryAngel (Mar 3, 2010)

John Morrison :side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Hope Dworaczyk


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Alex Riley


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Hayley Williams


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Lilian Garcia


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

That '70s Show.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Johnny Depp


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

INCREDIBLE HULK


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Marion Cotillard


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Christina Hendricks


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Purple Kisses said:


> Christina Hendricks


This!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Velvet Sky


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Rosario Dawson


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Eminem & Rihanna's video for "Love the way you lie", mostly for the Megan Fox cameo


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

The Colony


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

My Name Modification and new sig request


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

_Hot Shots!_


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Elizabeth Banks


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Serpentine by Disturbed, new song from Asylum.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyM2KdtSNOo


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Nirvana89 said:


> Serpentine by Disturbed, new song from Asylum.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyM2KdtSNOo


Is there something not involving Disturbed that you like? 


Lady Gaga


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Stratus said:


> Is there something not involving Disturbed that you like?
> 
> 
> Lady Gaga


lol yea, just into them alot right now, cause of their new Album coming out 

5 Finger Death Punch


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Jessica Alba


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Buttwoman Returns.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Angie Everhart


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Monopoly


----------



## very_good (Sep 21, 2009)

Dexter Morgan


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Seinfeld


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

^^A prick in real-life, though.

Western Digital-brand hard drives


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

StoneColdJedi™ said:


> ^^A prick in real-life, though.
> 
> Western Digital-brand hard drives


You can kinda tell he is lol

The Expendables


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

_The Big Bang Theory_


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Dylan Ryder


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

That the NFL season is almost here.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

CM Punk's promo on RAW last night.

I aswell can't wait for football to start.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Me 2.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Kaval


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

AJ Lee


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Stratus said:


> AJ Lee


Can't wait to see her on season 3 of NXT.

Naomi Knight


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Stratus said:


> AJ Lee


This.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

my new rotating sig


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

ADR LaVey said:


> This.


Love the sig  NXT 3 will be awesome



Stratus said:


> AJ Lee


:faint:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> This.


Ah man I requested a gif earlier like you have in your sig.


Dallas Cowboys


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Scamp said:


> Ah man I requested a gif earlier like you have in your sig.


Sorry. When I saw that I had to make a gif of it for my sig. I'll be making more gifs of her in the weeks to come, that's for sure. I have an avy I'm not using.



Scamp said:


> Dallas Cowboys


This.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kelly being a Pro on NXT


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Sorry. When I saw that I had to make a gif of it for my sig. I'll be making more gifs of her in the weeks to come, that's for sure. I have an avy I'm not using.
> 
> 
> 
> This.


Can I have the avy plz.



Stratus said:


> Kelly being a Pro on NXT


I said to myself Startus is smiling. I like her rookie Naomi as well.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Call of Duty MW

Thats the only 360 game i got right now


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Stratus said:


> Call of Duty MW
> 
> Thats the only 360 game i got right now


Nice!

Do you like Halo?


Kanye West


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Stratus said:


> Kelly being a Pro on NXT


This.



Scamp said:


> Can I have the avy plz.












I wonder if anyone would give a shit if I made some more avys of the rookies.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Scamp said:


> Nice!
> 
> Do you like Halo?
> 
> ...


Yea. Ive only played it once but i liked it, might get it sometime, right now im saving up to get SVR11


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> This.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure people would. And thanks for the avy.



Stratus said:


> Yea. Ive only played it once but i liked it, might get it sometime, right now im saving up to get SVR11


Yeah save up for it because I gotta own you in that.


Daniel Bryan


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

When Scamp(or anyone else that challenges me) gets owned on SVR11 :side:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

When I make Stratus my bitch on SDvsRaw11.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Those funny jokes that Scamp likes to make


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

I'm being serious.:side:

AJ


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Android cell phones


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Megan Fox


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Super Troopers


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratus said:


> Megan Fox


:cuss: :no:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I cant help it, She's hot 

Lady Gaga


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratus said:


> I cant help it, She's hot


I can easily name 10 hotter women than her...

_Buried_, starring Ryan Reynolds, is FANTASTIC!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Meagan Good


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Amy Lee


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

Wasting my life working for minimum wage and spending all my time on school work.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Maryse


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Naomi Knight


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Taylor Swift


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Not having to request a gif if I want one.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

A.J. Lee


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Seeing Lady Gaga live.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Salute Your Shorts


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

ADR LaVey said:


> Not having to request a gif if I want one.


We both, two gods of GIFs


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Scarlett Johannson


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

The best media provider on this site - JONN


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Naomi


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Family Guy
Drawn Together
South Park
Futurama


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

Being the WF Hardcore Champion Of The Universe


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Knowing how to make banners.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Jamie from NXT


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Layla


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

snausages.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Stratus said:


> Layla


I couldn't tell :side:


I like......spending time with my new girlfriend!

Wait am I the only user with a gf here :argh:


----------



## HarryAngel (Mar 3, 2010)

ALEX RILEY.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Sofia Vergara


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes Dear


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Modern Family


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

FlashForward


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Spike.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

BREES.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Dexter


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

New Orleans Saints!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Nikita


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Megan Fox


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I Like that I think Megan Fox is a horrible actress.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> I Like that I think Megan Fox is a horrible actress.


*Thank* _you_!

Actor Glenn Shadix passed away... so sad. He was Otho in Beetlejuice. He and Michael Keaton are my two favorite parts of that movie.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

StoneColdJedi™ said:


> *Thank* _you_!
> 
> Actor Glenn Shadix passed away... so sad. He was Otho in Beetlejuice. He and Michael Keaton are my two favorite parts of that movie.


I like your sig, and Jane Lynch!!!! 

Heard about that death, didn't really know much about him until I read that article. RIP


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

When Roderick Strong wins the world title 2night.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Definative Braden Walker 3 Disc DVD set


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Megan Fox


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Scamp said:


> Megan Fox


This


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Chelsea FC


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

The posters named in my sig.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Scamp said:


> Megan Fox





Stratus said:


> This


Ridiculous people...


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

I like the original flavoured Fanta, and no other.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hot Wings


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Alyson Michalka
Ashley Tisdale


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Scamp said:


> Alyson Michalka
> Ashley Tisdale


:agree:


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Famous Dave's


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Lady Gaga telling everyone what her new album name is at the VMA's.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Family Guy


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I like turtles.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Fantasy Sports.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Jeremy Renner


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Victoria Justice


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Selena Gomez


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Alice Goodwin


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

The Agonist.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Megan Fox


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Phoenix Marie


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Miley Cyrus


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

That '70s Show


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Maxine.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Fried shrimp


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kaitlyn from NXT3


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

_The Shield_


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Metallica


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Noodles.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Angel hair with garlic & olive oil


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Mickie Laree James


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kings Of Wrestling


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Katie Lea and Daffney


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Beef.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Steak and Shake


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Randy Moss


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Halo: Reach


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Angelina Jolie


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Megan Fox


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Tori Black


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Going to see Daffney vs Sara Del Rey on Oct 2nd


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Nicole Anderson


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Paul Konerko


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Selena Gomez album


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Hayley Williams


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Dead Kennedys while Roller Blading !


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Katy Perry


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Drinking coffee in the morning while watching music videos on YouTube.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

The girl that Purple Kisses has in his sig.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Michelle McCool


----------



## very_good (Sep 21, 2009)

Chocolate


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Chiddy Bang


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Maxine.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ke$ha


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kaitlyn in that red dress she was wearing on NXT.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Ferris Bueller's Day Off.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Candice Michelle


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Gomez


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

_The Big Bang Theory_


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Plies.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Purple Kisses said:


> Gomez


From The Addams family? :hmm:

Demi Lovato


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Maybe, but I'm talking about Selena Gomez.


----------



## very_good (Sep 21, 2009)

hamburger


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Stratus said:


> Demi Lovato


This!

Girl is bad.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Dolph Ziggler


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The Sims 3


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Halo:Reach


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

When Scamp gets owned on SVR11. Its coming soon


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Stratus jokes.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Pepsi


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Scamp said:


> Stratus jokes.


Im not much of a jokester


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Lupe Fuentes


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Megan Fox


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Katy Perry


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Hannah Hilton


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Purple Kisses said:


> Pepsi


Selena Gomez holding a Pepsi


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Arianny Celeste


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Tina Fey


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Dianna Agron


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Jayden James


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Lacey Von Erich


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The League


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Purple Kisses said:


> Arianny Celeste





Stratus said:


> Lacey Von Erich





Rated-HBK said:


> Dianna Agron


THESE!


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Rated-HBK said:


> Dianna Agron


This!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Katy Perry’s Cleavage


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Paris Hilton


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Stratus said:


> Paris Hilton


fpalm


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

The trailer for the Coens' remake of _True Grit_


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Purple Kisses said:


> fpalm


Shes hot 

Jericho's promo tonight :lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

No shes not, she needs to go and die.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Lady Antebellum


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Shakira


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Heather Morris


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Jimi Hendrix


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratus said:


> Shes hot


If women who 1) forget what their purse looks like and 2) doesn't know the difference between gum and cocaine are your thing... check yourself into the psych ward ASAP.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Megan Fox


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Britney/Brittany Glee episode tonight.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Dolph Ziggler


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Gossip Girl


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Angelina Jolie


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Halo: Reach


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Beyonce


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Cherry 7-Up


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Cherry Dr Pepper


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Sunkist Cherry Limeade pop... if you guys find it, seriously some of the best-tasting soda I've ever had.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^I get that alot, the only place in my area that has it is a gas station across the street from me.

A&W Root Beer


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratus said:


> ^I get that alot, the only place in my area that has it is a gas station across the street from me.


I work in a grocery that has it listed as "restricted" aka can't bring into the store to save my life. I came across it while on a road trip this summer.

Mug Root Beer


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

music.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Greg Giraldo (RIP)


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

StoneColdJedi™ said:


> Greg Giraldo (RIP)


This. The Comedy Central Roasts will not be the same.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Being able to make graphics.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

McCool superkicking Hornswoggle


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I like this band a.k.a two fucking Gods among men.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Heather Morris and Naya Rivera


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

I like The Uso's and Tamina


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Candice Michelle


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Marisa Miller


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

The Ravens beating the Steelers


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

KANE.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

My new Kane banner.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Hockey.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Purple Kisses said:


> Marisa Miller


Whomever is your avatar


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hellcats


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Edge.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Masturba...well you know. :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Getting 2 messages from Melina on twitter on the same night, after months and months of not being able to get a response


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Air Jordan 5.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

NBA 2K11


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Purple Kisses said:


> Alessandra Ambrosio


Ditto.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Sunday's

Sunday = NFL


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Girl on Girl porn.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Angry Video Game Nerd


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Da Bears


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MARYSE


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

SVR11 coming out in 16 days


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

_Patriot Games_


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Megan Fox


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

^Mickie James in that guys avatar /drool


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

NXT World Order


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

The matches with motor city machine guns and generation me.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ROSS.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Paris Hilton


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Cheryl Cole(tweedy)


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Fallout New Vegas!


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

you...


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

7 and 7's


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

The Office(US version)


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Christina Hendricks


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

TNA and no not the wrestling promotion.








:side:


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

NasJayz said:


> TNA and no not the wrestling promotion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you mean T _*&*_ A


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

TITS N ASS


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Fallout New Vegas will be released in less than a week.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

VLC Media Player


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

StoneColdJedi™ said:


> I think you mean T _*&*_ A


Nah he meant Test & Albert :side:


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Nah he meant Test & Albert :side:


Still would make it an '&' and not an 'N.'


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Eva Angelina


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Whyte & Mackay


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Taylor Swift's new album coming out 10/25
Smackdown vs Raw 2011 coming out on 10/26


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Mariska Hargitay


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MARYSE.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Megan Fox


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ROZAY.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

DEATH CAB FOR CUTIE


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

J-WOWW


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Amber Lancaster


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Taylor Swift


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Angelina Jolie


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Angelina Jolie


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

T Shirt Time.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Joakim Noah.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratus said:


> Angelina Jolie


Users who like the same thing consecutively with me


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

StoneColdJedi™ said:


> Users who like the same thing consecutively with me


I didnt even notice that you posted the same thing above me 

SVR 2011


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

My sig.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Paris Hilton


----------



## ray_trace (Jun 26, 2007)

NXT Season 3 (sorry, it's true!)


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Olive Oil Potato Chips... delicious AND healthier


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Boobs


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Maryse


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Minka Kelly


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Taylor Swift


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The Clay Maker


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

_Law & Order: SVU_


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hellcats


----------



## nWo4ever (Nov 10, 2010)

pizza


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Slysoft AnyDVD


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Megan Fox


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Brooklyn Decker


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratus said:


> Megan Fox


:gun: I'll get a rock and kill ya 

Meatloaf with green peppers and onions, topped with BBQ sauce.

PS- Cooking that right now :yum:


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Chicken Parmigiana.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Paris Hilton


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Katy Perry


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

My new sig.

La esencia de la excelencia


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Pepsi


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Stratus said:


> Pepsi


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

fpalm

Old School Raw


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Pizza


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Greg Jennings


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

The League


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Don Rickles


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ke$ha


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Sofia Vergara and Julie Bowen of _Modern Family_


----------



## edge87 (Jan 23, 2004)

Colt Cabana


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Megan Fox


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Rosie Jones


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Angry Video Game Nerd


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Mickie James


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Demi Lovato


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Fallout 3


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Call of Duty : Black ops


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Fallout: New Vegas


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Fallout New Vegas


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

_How to Train Your Dragon_


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Jonah Hex


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

_Raging Bull_


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

the departed


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hilary Duff


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MARYSE.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

_Taxi Driver_


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Naked Gun Series

RIP Lt Frank Drebin


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Martin Scorsese


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratus said:


> The Naked Gun Series
> 
> RIP Lt Frank Drebin


Indeed! 

ALso, Irvin Kiershner--director of a little movie called _The Empire Strikes Back_--passed away as well.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

The Starwars series.


----------



## very_good (Sep 21, 2009)

Wu Tang Clan


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The new Big Wet Asses dvd comming out.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Model car kits.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kaitlyn


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

the poster above me Mikey aka Stratus my brother from a different mother.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

NasJayz said:


> The Starwars series.


_Star Wars_ -- two words, buddy


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

John Morrison (in the ring)


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Bill 'Fucking' Murray. The best actor ever!


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Home time.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Star Wars Parodies such as the Family Guy ones. I enjoy anything that makes fun of it. But Star Wars itself is boring.


----------



## guerilla187 (Dec 2, 2010)

THE WIRE....


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Your Mom.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MILF.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I LIKE TURTLES


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Chyler Leigh


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Mickie vs Tara, cage match on Impact


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Kevin Durant


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

When Kelly Kelly wins Diva of the Year tonight


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Kinect for Xbox 360


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

SVR 11


----------



## Lihen (Sep 23, 2010)

Ham, just plain old ham


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Lihen said:


> Ham, just plain old ham


Honey ham with augratin or scalloped potatoes :yum:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Megan Fox :yum:


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratus said:


> Megan Fox :yum:


You're disgusting.


----------



## Lihen (Sep 23, 2010)

I like Naps


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

John Hawkes in _Winter's Bone_


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Expendables
Grown ups
Jonah Hex
Inception


----------



## Lihen (Sep 23, 2010)

Waking up and doing this -> fpalm just to make sure I'm not dreaming :lmao


----------



## siavash (Mar 4, 2006)

Philly CheeseSteak Sandwiches


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

My mom's cheesecake


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Cream cheese poundcake.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cherry Vimto


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

J.U.S.T.I.C.E. League


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ke$ha


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

CaliGula45 said:


> J.U.S.T.I.C.E. League


:agree:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Winning the lottery yesterday.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

KINGS OF WRESTLING~!


----------



## Rapture (Dec 16, 2010)

Big butts and I cannot lie...


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

CM PUNK & SHEAMUS.


----------



## Lihen (Sep 23, 2010)

a good beer


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Cindy Crawford


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Easy A
Scott Pilgrim vs The World


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratus said:


> Easy A
> Scott Pilgrim vs The World


1) Yes.  
2) Hell no.  :no:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Nicki Minaj


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

_How Do You Know_


----------



## Lihen (Sep 23, 2010)

my new webcam


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Being extremely lazy


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Alison Brie


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Inception
The other guys
Salt


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

GRAPES.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> GRAPES.


I guess we've found Matt Hardy's account...

Iced Earth's cover of AC/DC's biggest hit, Highway To Hell.






A must listen for anyone who enjoys this masterpiece.


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

Purple Kisses said:


> Alison Brie


Ooh yes, I agree. 

But she is mine. :gun:


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Madison Rayne


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Ricky Gervais as the Golden Globes host. He was the only--ONLY!--good part of the show.


----------



## LegendofBaseball (Apr 22, 2007)

*The Rat Pack*


----------



## HarryAngel (Mar 3, 2010)

Erika Bella and Kelly Trump


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Rihanna


----------



## Siv1987 (Jan 19, 2011)

A cold beer


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Bowling on Nintendo Wii


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

Ross Noble jumping Wossy on Friday Night with Jonathan Ross.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Megan Fox


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratus said:


> Megan Fox


:no: :evil: :frustrate :cussin: 

Rosario Dawson


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Jennifer's Body
Jonah Hex

:side:


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratus said:


> Jennifer's Body
> Jonah Hex
> 
> :side:


I like Amanda Seyfried and Josh Brolin


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

Purple Kisses said:


>


omg i saw that yesterday. it is sooooooooooooooo funny.


adrian pennison, peyton manthang, danny woodhead no i like him as a player

:lmao that video is best ever


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

Coco Pops


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine (Sep 9, 2010)

Van Helsing (the one with Hugh Jackman)


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Caleb Hanie... at least he drove the Bears almost to a win


----------



## JackJiggler (Jan 24, 2011)

Purple Kisses said:


>


GOAT Video


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Scott Pilgrim vs the World

pretty awesome movie tbh


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Alberto Del Rio/Ricardo Rodriquez


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Bullet for my Valentine


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Anne Hathaway


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Paris Hilton


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Purple Kisses said:


> Anne Hathaway


:agree::yum:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Mortal Kombat


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Pretty Little Liars 

and also making this face online

-.-


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

My sig


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Eve Torres


----------



## internetimm28 (Jan 28, 2011)

Here the guys......
There is no limit for the for fighting in the wrestling...
Unlimited fighting are allowed in this danger game.......


----------



## Lihen (Sep 23, 2010)

The smell of coffee and bacon in the mornings.


----------



## jaroo (Mar 6, 2007)

To read people's rants about wrestling even though they love it


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Finally quitting my job after 5 1/2 years of trying to get out of there.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Person's above me GIF damn


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

KA


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Mickie James


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Rebecca Hall


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Getting to meet Mickie James on April 2nd


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Burgers for the boyz.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Big butts and I can not lie.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

The VW commercial entitled "The Force"


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Lihen (Sep 23, 2010)

That I can save money by cutting my own hair lol thanks in part cause I took a barber course at community college.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Megan Fox


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Milla Jovovich


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

UFC Undisputed 2010.

Im getting pretty good at this game


----------



## HITMAN84 (Sep 30, 2009)

Tits


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

Chilling


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Demi Lovato


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Eve... wait what no, that's not what I meant to say. I just got enchanted by all the eveness above me.

What I meant to say was.. the fuck was I gonna say? All I can think about is Eve now


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Logging back on to Mass Effect 2 for the 360 after playing it on PS3 for the past week, only to find out that there's a new alternate costume pack for some of your crew. Just finished DL'ing.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Nintendo Wii

Im finally starting to get used to the controls and stuff. Bowling, Fishing and Mario Kart are pretty fun


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

_Justified_


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Alberto Del Rio


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

Sushi


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

Rose Garden tea.

It's like liquid turkish delight, far superior to liquid crack.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Bromley Decaf Tea. Best think before bed, helps knock me right out.


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

Sicilian Lemonade


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Super Street Figher IV

I just now bought it. Sad, i know


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

Practising the art of the "muff punch".


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

TWO AND A HALF MEN.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Eminem & Rihanna's video for "Love the way you lie"...Megan Fox :yum:


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratus said:


> ...Megan Fox :yum:


Don't ruin my Valentine's Day


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Mya Jane


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

^ THAT'S a woman!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Nah, Megan is still hotter 

Banana Cream Pie


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Skylar Grey


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Candice Michelle


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Marvel vs Capcom 3


----------



## Dolph_Ziggler (Jan 20, 2011)

crocodiles


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratus said:


> Nah, Megan is still hotter


As a twig, yeah, I suppose she could be. But not as a woman.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Owning people on SVR11 online.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Scamp said:


> Kate Beckinsale


Now you're talking...


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Paris Hilton


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kate Upton


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Shimmer


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Getting direct messages from Melina and Eve Torres on twitter


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Urinating out of windows whilst inebriated.


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

coffee, white, two sugars...


----------

